# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  IC: DH The Purity of Sacrifice

## Bennosuke

*Act 1 Scene i*

_You have been told of the Inquisition; that shadowy organisation which defends Mankind and the Emperor from the perils of heresy, possession, alien dominance and rebellion.

You have been told the Inquisition are the ultimate defence against the phantoms of fear and terror which lurk in the darkness between the stars.

You have been told the Inquisition are the bright saviours in an eclipse of evil; purest and most devoted warriors of the Emperor.

You have been told the Inquisition is united in its cause to rid the galaxy of any threat, from without or within.

Everything you have been told is a lie!_

*In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only war!*


It is late afternoon of the 29 hour day cycle of planet Helius when the female voice buzzes in on the micro-bead worn by each acolyte. Her voice is unfamiliar, regal and educated sounding, despite the intermittent buzz and static that pollutes the line. The micro-beads provided to each of the acolytes have been encrypted so that only cell members should be able to communicate, and the devices have a limited distance of communication. Yet somehow, you are certain that this woman is speaking to you from wherever in the galaxy Inquisitor Zarkov may reside. Because of this, you immediately come to attention when the voice says, "*Greetings. Inquisitor Zarkov summons you. Please return to base. Your Hololithic communication begins in thirty minutes.*" This message repeats three times, and you are certain the other acolytes are receiving the same message. She does not respond to any questions or interruptions, and after the third repeating, the communication cuts. 

The communication chimes into your ear during "Pleasure Hour", the single hour of unstructured recreation that the hab residents are Hapheastein are allowed before they must return home after work. Perhaps you are already at base, or perhaps you are taking advantage of Pleasure Hour to the best of your ability. 

Please describe where you are and what you are doing. Remember, you are undercover as a member of the Credit Guild, and while this cover allows you to bare arms and armor, you will likely be drawing a lot of attention to yourself and risking your cover if you are out armed to the teeth.

----------


## Erulasto

The dim corridors of the shrine were a comfortingly claustrophobic presence for Sister Severine. They were silent and oppressively menacing, but the sister took a measure of security in it. When she received the vox-call, she was knelt in quiet contemplation on the Emperor's guidance. The small vestibule was cold, hard ferrocrete and she rested in reverent awe of a gold statue of the Emperor. 

Severine often spent much of what free time she had here, or at any one of a dozen other places of worship. The Ministorum presence was everywhere, to keep the flagging morale of the hives cloying morass of citizens.

Rising slowly, and leaning heavily against the smooth black adamantium of her staff, Severine made her way swiftly out of the shrine. Her stub revolver was tucked into a holster slung under her shoulder - but hidden from immediate glance by the long, matte grey poncho that hung from her shoulders. She had chosen to forgo the scarlet of her normal shield robes. But if required, she would don them if the situation required it.

When she arrived, Severine sat in the room the call would be received, and pulled a data-quill from her messy bun of black hair. With data-pad and quill in hand, Severine returned to her readings. Currently, it was a copy of _The Ascaris Heresy_, by Ministorum-Scholar Tobbin Dahl.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl set down his now empty vessel of whatever alcoholic beverage the Commissar was serving that day and sent an acknowledgement to the summons.

He smile briefly at his boon companions and simply said "Duty calls" to no one in particular.

No one batted an eye as he strode away from the confines of the "recreational center."

Arl drew his cloak around him, as if to ward off a chill, rolling up his right sleeve and fingering the scars conceal beneath.  He strode purposefully toward the safe-house, careful to take a circuitous path, lest he be followed.  When the hunt began, it was best to ensure you were the hunter.

He arrived with a few minutes to spare, nodding to Sister Severine as he tossed the Credit Guild cloak aside and took a seat.

----------


## dojango

Luis was in Tollares Station, wandering the halls and absorbing the cacophony of sounds and sights that this strange world had to offer. Every day brought some new and incomprehensibly strange scene that the others seemed to not notice. Most others gave the feral warrior a wide berth, armed as he was with bow and axe, as if they had never seen a hunter out on his daily rounds. But then, nobody hunted or fished here. It was somewhat unnerving, to rely on these pieces of paper, these 'thrones' that they used. The message came in on the calling bead as he was watching two redemptionist preachers get into a screaming match over some point of doctrine. As Luis wandered off, they turned to shout abuse and damnation at Luis. But he was getting better at ignoring things too. About twenty minutes after the call came in, he returned to their base. He grinned at the others and said, "Perhaps it is time for us to hunt, yah?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella was in her small, but comfortable dwelling within the sprawling cathedral of the Scholastica Psykana, her back against her wall and her rump upon her bed as she stared at a single Golden Throne placed on the other side of the room. Eyes narrowed, mind focused, she drew her right hand up as if to physically channel and direct the energy of her brain towards that single, lonesome object that sat untouched and undisturbed, its inertia almost mocking her as she squinted her brown eyes and focused her mind upon it; its dimensions, its physicality, its presence on the web her psyche cast out across the material world...

Nothing. 

Narrowing her eyes again and scrunching up her face, she dedicated her fierce concentration, her teeth gritting as she uttered small curses under her breath for the wretched thing to budge, if only a millimeter. 

Nothing. 

"Bloody move...!" she hissed. 

*"Greetings. Inquisitor Zarkov summons you- "*

Marcella almost launched herself up in fright from the abrupt and sudden penetration of her ear by that cursed voice. Her heart-rate already up, she took a breather and inhaled, steadying herself as the rest of the message played into her ear. 

"Emperor's arse..." she muttered under her breathe, before turning to look at the small, holy symbol in her room, "Sorry," she nodded sheepishly, before collecting her pistol, getting dressed and departing. 

oOo
Marcella entered the safe house, confident in who she knew was already there. Once she spotted the guardsman, the sister and the primitive, she gave herself an internal, silent thumbs up and wink for getting it right.

She offered a warm, polite smile to all as she nodded in acknowledgement, before taking a seat. There, she looked at the wall, and seemingly zoned out and stared off into space as Luis asked his question. 

Several moments passed. To watch it hppen was a strange thing, as Marc's mind was like a yo-yo that was just sent into a dark lake of nothing, before abruptly bungie-ing back up into activity. 

"If we're going to hunt a predator, we'd best start with the prey," she smiled goofily.

----------


## Bennosuke

Soon enough, the Tech Priest Xerros arrives as well, wordlessly taking his place, dressed in his crimson robes. The acolytes are standing in the center of the small library, an austere room lined with a few synth-wood bookshelves and a number of nondescript paintings. It smells more of aged parchement and leathers, and the waxy smoke of candles in this room, than in any other in the base. A sizable rockcrete work table sits in the center of the room, large enough for all acolytes to sit at on uncomfortable plastic stools. In the center of the room is the Hololithic projector, a massive gunmetal box lined with numerous projector lights, and plugged into a swathe of parchment labeled cables that snake across the table and into jacks in one of the nearby walls.

Nearly as soon as all the acolytes are seated, the Hololithic Projector thrums to life with the sound of whirring cogitators and the steady pulse of an engine. The projector begins to work as beams of light shoot up towards the ceiling, crossing in a graph like array of colors, until the hooded face of Inquisitor Zarkov floats above the table in massive 3D projection. The imposing bust seems to stare out in judgement at each acolyte, his single glowing yellow eye visible from under the hood, staring straight into each individual's soul, and perhaps finding them unworthy. At times the image flickers or blurs, and the Inquisitor's words at time become slurred with static. 

"*Acolytes,*" The Inquisitor begins in his low reedy voice, "*it is finally time that I must call upon your services to take action in the name of The Holy Inquisition and The Emperor that we so dutifully serve. The stench of Xenos heresy has been caught in the Underhive of Hapheastein. A young ganger was caught by the local Planatary Enforcers fleeing the underhive this morning. As you know, a single rail car moves from the Midhive to the Underhive every morning, guarded only by Planetary Enforcers at the departed and arriving stations. The woman, named only Ria was in a state of panic, claiming to have witnessed the exchange of Xenos weaponry in the Underhive. She was apparently half mad from catching sight of the weapons. She was arrested by the Enforcers simply for leaving the Underhive, and was killed during their less than skillful interrogation. The local Arbites only recently obtained a copy of the interrogation transcript, and it is through them that I have heard about this.*

"*This Ria, claimed that the weapons were being sold by an unknown individual, described a wearing fine clothing too expensive for the Underhive, and wearing a single eye patch. He was selling the technology to a man named Half Face, the boss of one of the major gangs in the Underhive of Hapheastein, who call themselves Clan Sabay. The deal was apparently interrupted by a raid from a rival gang, known as Clan Tora. Ria fled the scene, and claimed not to know what happened to the Xenos technology.*

"*Obviously, there are several concerning questions that I am tasking you with solving in the name of The Inquisition. First, is who was this vendor, and where did he obtain the questionable Xenos technology. The second is what happened to the Xenos weaponry. And the third is how did Half Face obtain the resources to purchase such equipment? If possible, your job shall also be to capture or destroy the Xenos weaponry as well.*" The Inquisitor pauses for a moment before musing, "*Of course, this Ria may have been confused about what was being sold, but The Inquisition cannot risk the spread of heretical Xenos tech. You should only be so lucky if this all resolves to be a misunderstanding.*"

He pauses again, letting his words sink in before continuing, "*Your cover as members of The Credit Guild should allow you access to the Underhive, and give you a small degree of protection from the gangs and the scum that call that wretched place their home. Even the gang bosses in the Underhive store what little thrones they have with The Credit Guild. However, this will not promise you protection from violence. It is furthermore needless to say that you will risk breaking your cover if you go around asking too many questions that fall outside of the scope of a Guilder. Take your arms and equipment with you, but be cautious about walking around with your finest as it may just get you mugged or killed that much more easily.*

After another pause, Inquisitor Zarkov finishes, "*I have a single present for you. On the largest book shelf, third level, you will find a book titled, 'Fauna of the Spine Planets'. Within this book you will find a single Theta class Inquisitorial Rosette, signifying that you work for The Holy Ordos. Show it only in the most dire of circumstances, but it may get you out of the tightest of situations. You will take the next train down to the Underhive and meet with a man named Url Garrat. He runs a small Underhive hab specifically for Credit Guilders. He knows you are coming but does not know your true purpose. The train leaves at precisely 0600 your time, so you may use the rest of the day to pack and prepare as you see fit. Work quickly, work discretely, and work in the name of The Holy Emperor.*"

The Inquisitor's image flickers again, but does not dissolve, and it is clear that he is giving the acolytes a moment to speak.

----------


## Morovir

*Then*

Xerros-926 knelt in supplication within the forge-enclave, offering up binaric prayers to the Omnissiah. The smell of blessed incense filled the air, and servo-skulls buzzed overhead.

_This_. This was the one place he still felt at home, where he could distance himself from his Inquisitorial service and dedicate himself wholeheartedly to the Machine-God. This was where he could reaffirm his faith, the faith that had been sorely tested as of late, as his superiors and peers alike had turned their backs on him and cast him out to serve some _other_ like a common strumpet. This was where-

The message buzzed in his earpiece and his serenity was shattered. 

Offering his thanks to the itinerant tech-priest, he left the shrine, swiftly blending into the crowd, just another faceless robe amongst the masses.

*Now*

He had timed his arrival to perfection, all the way down to the microsecond. It was _hardly_ his fault that the rest of the acolytes had decided to rush back in order to curry some form of misguided favour with their inquisitor, thus rendering him the last one to arrive.

Upon the cessation of the inquisitor's speech, he waited precisely 1.5 seconds before bowing, his knuckles forming the sign of the Cog on his chest:

"Inquiry: Are the Cult Mechanicus aware of this potential xenotech exposure?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Though it was impossible to see anything of the Inquisitor's face from under his dark green hood, Xerros could feel Zarkov's attention turn towards him. "*They have not,*" he says flatly, "*The Enforcers who captured Rhia did not even believe her, and it was only once the transcript ended up with the Arbites that this was brought to our attention. However, it is best if we do not raise all the alarm bells just yet. You may be able to find out more if whomever is behind this does not know we are hunting them. I am almost certain that the Sabay could not afford Xenos tech on their own, and so maintaining your cover is of absolute importance.*"

The Inquisitor pauses again before adding, "*However, I am sending my Interrogator and a few of my closer retinue to Helius to assist you. Though they will be traveling as quickly as they can, it will likely be about a standard week before they arrive.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Though it was impossible to see anything of the Inquisitor's face from under his dark green hood, Xerros could feel Zarkov's attention turn towards him. "*They have not,*" he says flatly, "*The Enforcers who captured Rhia did not even believe her, and it was only once the transcript ended up with the Arbites that this was brought to our attention. However, it is best if we do not raise all the alarm bells just yet. You may be able to find out more if whomever is behind this does not know we are hunting them. I am almost certain that the Sabay could not afford Xenos tech on their own, and so maintaining your cover is of absolute importance.*"
> 
> The Inquisitor pauses again before adding, "*However, I am sending my Interrogator and a few of my closer retinue to Helius to assist you. Though they will be traveling as quickly as they can, it will likely be about a standard week before they arrive.*"


"It is a foolish hunter who excites his prey.  Better this be handled quietly."  Arl looked his hunting rifle and frowned.  "I think I am going to need a smaller weapon."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Well this sounded exciting! Xenos technology, low-life hive gangers, aristocratic intrigue. Into this pit-of-vipers would they stride, bedecked in the regalia of pompous bankers here to count the beans of every crook with a fistful of thrones. Marcella would have smiled brightly were it not for the presence of her Lord and Master the Inquisitor, and those of her fellow acolytes. 

Marcella said nothing in the wake of the briefing. She didn't have any questions. Things seemed straight-forward to her. However, she wasn't a professional investigator or lawwoman, so she'd trust in the ability of her fellow Acolytes to notice anything out of the ordinary if there was.

----------


## dojango

"More o' that forbidden weird stuff. Get it. Throw it in the deepest part o' the sea. Try to figure out which clan is causing trouble. Sometimes these feuds can only be settled through blood, they say."

----------


## Erulasto

Xenos weapons. Clan Sabay. Clan Tora. A transcript of the botched interrogation. Severine tucked these tidbits away into the heavily compartmentalized vault of her mind. Perhaps she could get a copy of the Interrogation. And no Adeptus Mechanicus involvement, at least with their limited knowledge. It was also possible the girl - Ria - had mistaken something more sufficiently advanced as xenos in origin. Logical, it was unlikely that an Underhiver would have seen a bolter, let alone something..._more_. 

Even a las-gun was sorcery to many feral worlders. 

*"My Lord..."* Severine asked hesitantly, her voice soft but somewhat hoarse, *"Is it somehow possible to acquire a copy of the transcript? I do not doubt its veracity, but why settle on one interpretation when more could offer new insights?"*

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 bowed his head again, filing away the requisite information. He had nothing more to say on the matter.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "My Lord..." Severine asked hesitantly, her voice soft but somewhat hoarse, "Is it somehow possible to acquire a copy of the transcript? I do not doubt its veracity, but why settle on one interpretation when more could offer new insights?"


The Inquisitor's laser focus turns on Severine, and he replies, "*You could go directly to the Adeptus Arbites, though again, you should be cautious about compromising your cover... If you do go, I recommend asking for Arbitrator Godwyn. She was the officer who brought this to our offices.*"

(OOC: I am going to keep a log of everything the Inquisitor said in the OOC thread at the end of this conversation for ease of reference. Are we ready to move on? Also, is anyone gonna grab that Rosette?)

----------


## Erulasto

*Very well, my Lord.* Severine said softly, bowing her head in deference. The Sister Dialogous had hoped they could get the information without having to do much leg-work, but it was not the Emperors Will it seemed. 

If none of her companions had any preference to it, Severine would move to take the Inquisitorial Rosette before gathering her shield robes. They were bright, but the nondescript Credit Guild cloak should  at least  mask her appearance outwardly. It wouldnt handle close scrutiny, but then again  there was no reason to _not_ be wearing them. They werent indicative of her true loyalties necessarily, but it was prudent to err on the side of caution.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Im ready to proceed. Severine is taking her shield robes and stubb revolver and her staff. Its easy enough to hand-wave it off as a physical necessity and its not flashy. Shell try and fetch a small pouch to put the Rosette in and tie it closed with some string to wear around her neck under the shield robes.

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine recovers the book described by the Inquisitor, opening it before her peers. As described, the pages of the book have been hollowed out to reveal a small compartment. Inside is a metal badge about the size of an autopistol's grip, in the shape of a capitol I, with three horizontal bars running through it. The rosette is cold to the touch, painted in a dark forest green, and embellished in liquid metal with a statement in High Gothic.

----------


## dojango

Once the Inquisitor is no longer watching, Luis randomly picks up a few books from the shelves to see if there are any other treasures or charms hidden within. After going through five or six, he grunts in disappointment and puts them back in no particular order. "We leave for the hunt at the dawn, if such a thing exists in this foul world. Sharpen your weapons and mend your kit, friends." He spends the rest of the evening sharpening his arrows and putting a better edge on his axe, and mending his sealskin coat.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready to leave as well.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl listens closely to the Inquisitor.

Then, once the communication has been cut, he settles in, cleaning his rifle and throwing knives, saying the prayers of his people over his weapons.  Arl tested the fit of his knives beneath the Credit Guild cloak, adjusting them so that they were concealed, yet readily accessible.

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis begins quickly rifling through books, but after about the third in drawing up nothing decides there's no point continuing the search. 

*Spoiler: [email protected]:*
Show

So is no one going to pursue any avenue of investigation before the morning's train? I'm fine with that but I'm not hearing anything yet.

----------


## dojango

After an hour or two, his gear is as ready as it will get. He decides to slip out of the compound for a visit back to his old hangouts and start buying a few drinks and asking around what the locals know about the two different ganger clans.

----------


## Erulasto

When her gear was assembled, Severine checked a wall-chronometer to see how long she had. With enough time at hand, the Sister Dialogous pulled her data-slate up and began to see if she could access any information about the Hive; specifically looking for the route that this train would take to get them to their target location, and alternate routes that could be used to slip away in the event that things went south.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Not sure if that would require a roll or not. Shes not looking for any secrets. Just schematics and floor plans, if you will. Maybe some news about the Gangs in question as well. Just public knowledge-type things.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella had everything she needed upon her already. A pistol on her hip, with two extra power backs affixed to her lower back. A grenade tucked away on her person. A psi-focusing symbol she wore around her neck and which was concealed behind the clothing around her collar. Her Credit Guild clothes were already rather fetching, if she did say so herself, and the gentler fabric spoke to her of a genteel lifestyle of sitting, talking and shuffling around numbers. 

She watched as the Sister immediately moved to acquire the Inquisitors seal of authority, followed by the primitive looking fellow riffling through the books in the off-chance that they too contained within them special trinkets that would imbibe him with merit of some sort. He soon departed their company, but to what station Marcella could not say. The other guardsman who looked slightly more polished than his compatriot (slightly being the key word), immediately withdrew his weapons and started a cleaning process that Marcella was only vaguely familiar with. She knew enough to maintain a pistol, but this gentleman possessed several more varieties of murderous implements whose preparation was beyond her. Meanwhile, the sister turned to her datapad and books. No doubt to glean some mote of information whose acquirement would keep them on this side of being honorable ancestors. 

And then there was her, Marcella. She did not possess an impressive array of weapons that required cleaning. She didn't know much about anything, either. She could read and write, but the sophisticated numerals of High Gothic was a foreign language to her, and so most of the books that currently surrounded her would be of little use. In short, she really had nothing to offer, no other real reason for being here...except for her brain. Well, not it's contents anyway. 

Looking over at Arl, staring at him for several long seconds, Marcella reached into her coat and withdrew her own knife. Holding it before her, she spoke softly to the seasoned guardsman, "I have a knife too," with a smile and a nod, clearly impressed with herself.

ooc: 
Arl is an assassin, but to Marc he looks like a guardsman.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Luis* heads out (on his own?) to go ask around to see if he can find any information about the gangs down in the Underhive. 

(OOC: This will be an Inquiry roll, which will be at a TN of half of Luis' Fellowship... but I may give you some bonus if you give me a little more info on how or who you are going  to ask. Go ahead and roll anyways, but perhaps give me some more specifics about how Luis is going to go about getting this information, or if there is anyone in particular he is going to go to... hint hint, he has a friend familiar with The Cold Trade, which is responsible for the selling of Xenos technology) 

*************************************************

*Sister Severine* meanwhile departed the others and went back to her quarters to review the tombs of information she had stored up on her data slates. While there was very little information regarding heretics or specific heresies coming out of the Underhive, it did appear that there was good evidence for there being a large mutant population in the bowels of Hive Hepheastein. Like in many other hives across the galaxy, the Underhive here was a lawless place, completely unregulated and unmonitored by the offices of the Administorum. Due to the gathering concentration of toxic and mutigenic chemicals that dripped down into the Underhive from the grounds above, there were many hypothesis and small documented evidence for there being a rash of mutation in the Underhive. Of course, all official responses from The High Council of Hepheastein and Lord Governor Terus deny strongly dispute such hypotheses.

----------


## Morovir

As the others returned to their affairs, Xerros-926 left the compound, taking his equipment with him.

Heading back to the forge-enclave, he went straight to Magos Petrovskii, requesting that his gear be blessed.

As the magos went through the requisite blessings, Xerros leaned in, transmitting a discrete binaric pulse.

<<Magos, I beg your indulgence. Have you heard any whispers of xenotech among the congregation or from other forge-enclaves?>>

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I presume this would require some form of Inquiry roll?

----------


## dojango

Heading back to Tollares station, Luis swings by one of his favorite vendors, a wiry old man that has a few bilge-gators grilling over a small hearth.  He orders one with a side of soyfrites.  He knows that the man's clanmates sometimes head down into the underhive to hunt for bilge-gators, sumprats, and other wildlife of the depths, and he figures that he might know something about the gang-life down there as well.  "Might be headed down below for some work," Luis says.  "Heard tell that the gang wars are heating up again.  Ya ken anything about the underhive clans?  Who to avoid, who might be up for some dirty work?"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Marcella
> 
> Looking over at Arl, staring at him for several long seconds, Marcella reached into her coat and withdrew her own knife. Holding it before her, she spoke softly to the seasoned guardsman, "I have a knife too," with a smile and a nod, clearly impressed with herself.
> .


Arl nodded.  "Aye, and a good knife it is...  Keep it sharp and oiled and it will serve you well in the Emperor's service.  I only hope that our wits are as sharp as our knives."  With that, Arl sheathed his knife.  "Rest tonight, for we will have full need of our wits on the morrow.

----------


## dojango

After the second beer, Luis starts telling anecdotes about life on the tundra.  "And so, Sky Talon clan started going to our fishing grounds.  Bastards.  Me and a couple of friends snuck over to their camp and put holes in half their kayaks!  It was a long cold walk back for them!  So they, uh, tried to burn down our camp and we had to give up fishing on the west side of Akalat channel."

*Spoiler*
Show

Alright, guess nobody knows anything.  He'll show up at the train station a few minutes before it leaves, hop over the turnstile, slide in and take up a whole row of seats as he catches up on some sleep.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: Morovir*
Show

Xerros had had to wait for nearly two hours to be allowed to see Magos Petrovskii at the temple of Omnicron-5038, in the upper levels of the midhive. Xerros was led into the bowels of the temple by a hunched child like figure in red robes, their face hidden behind a glorious mask of coils and cogitators. 

The Magos was bent over a work table in some form of darkly lit laboratory, his holy red robes stained in dark splotches with oil and perhaps the pitiful remnants of mortal fluids. A servo skull flitted back and forth over the table, shining a focused light beam onto the workspace. From the whirring noises and caustic smell of burned tissue, Xerros was certain that Magos Petrovskii was working a bone saw on mortal tissue, perhaps working on a new Servator. 




> <<Magos, I beg your indulgence. Have you heard any whispers of xenotech among the congregation or from other forge-enclaves?>>


Without shifting his attention from his work, the Magos replied, "*Greetings Technographer Xerros-926. That is an intriguing quandary. I have not heard of such heretical technology. If I may, what brings you to me with this question?*"


At the appointed hour the acolytes make their way to a small elevator platformed labeled with a sign for the "Trans-Hive Railway". Though it is early in the morning, the roads are teeming with the faceless masses of uniformly dressed hive residents making their way to the foundries and factories to start their morning shifts. Those acolytes not used to hive life find the press of bodies nearly overwhelming. The acolytes load their equipment onto the platform, and with the push of a button the ancient machine whines to life and then begins its shaky descent.

The elevator deposits the acolytes at the deck of a stonecrete station platform where they are met by a team of armored and armed Planatary Enforcers, their faces masked behind visored helmets. The Enforcers study the motley crew of Credit Guild members before wordlessly checking their credentials and ushering the acolytes onto the boxy gunmetal rail-car. Though the exterior is modern, the inside is a dilapitated and unwelcoming ruin. Plastic seats line the vandalized sides of the car, mostly covered in garbage and in some cases human excrement. The smell in the train is unrelenting and unforgiving. 

The acolytes are unsurprisingly alone when the car doors close and the motors begin with a low chugging sound. The rail-car begins its long and winding descent into the bowels of Hive Hepheastein, giving the acolytes a moment to discuss any plans for their investigation.

----------


## Morovir

*Then*

*Spoiler: GM:*
Show

(not sure if needs to be in spoiler tags)

Xerros-926 inclined his head briefly, before replying:

<<At the present time merely an academic interest, I assure you. A curiosity of mine, studying the extent of the proliferation of sacred technology through the underhive and beyond the attentions of the true servants of the Omnissiah. Although the technology of the xenos is an unholy perversion, I believed it to be valuable data to incorporate if such abominations were present in any capacity. As the magos-itinerant of one of the forge-enclaves, and a respected one at that, I was simply wondering if your databanks contained any such mentions.>>


*Now*

Remaining standing in the rail-car, Xerros-926 scanned the surroundings briefly, before emitting a binaric blurt of disgust. Disinclined to speak at the current juncture, he decided to wait to see if any of the other acolytes had anything to add.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Like her mechanical colleague, Marcella was less-than-impressed with their transportation to the lower levels. She wasn't expecting a golden deliverance, but nor was she anticipating some crap-encrusted filthy machine born from vanalism, neglect and public waste disposal. 

Hmf. 

Pausing for a moment and inhaling, the Psyker steadied her mind and pushed the disgusting, vile scent from her nostrils that would've no-doubt nauseated her on the way down to whatever scum-hole this contraption was taking her. 

"Charming," she spoke out to no-one-in-particular, "what fine decor..."

"So!" she announced "do we have a course of action in mind? I can't think of a better time in which we require distraction!"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl wrinkled his nose at the stench.

"*The most obvious ploy would be one of us take the role of a Credit Guild officer with an entourage of bodyguards and specialists.*"

He fingered the hilt of his sword.

*Perhaps it should be someone more civilized than myself being the focus of this deception.*

----------


## dojango

Luis wrinkled up his nose and scowled at the train.  He was always surprised how badly these hivers treated their surroundings.  I mean, sure, they couldn't throw everything in the sea or in a midden, but some of this stuff still had some use in it!  At any rate, he leaned on one of the sides of the car and tried to keep his balances as it travelled.  He said, "Nobody seemed to know anything about these gang-clans, but we should be able to find some gangers to squeeze some info out of.  Whose winning the gang war, whose buying weapons and stuff.  Suppose we could be pretending to hire muscle of our own or something, get a meeting with some gang leaders."

----------


## Erulasto

Adjusting the heavy Credit Guild cloak to settle more comfortably atop her shoulders, Severine eyed her companions thoughtfully as they pass through the PDF security checkpoint. There was a tension in her shoulders as she was waved through, before settling into the foul rail-car with a small sigh. The teeming mass of humanity was not all together pleasant. Oh, how she missed the solitude and confines of her cloistered librarium. 

*My..research has indicated that the Underhive has quite the assorted collection of mutants, so I would advise being on guard. The office of the Planetary-Governor claims otherwise, but that means little. The gangs will be a problem, but not our only one.* Severine said softly, gloved hands clasped nervously in her lap. Despite the somewhat claustrophobic confines of the Hive, it was not the same as her home and she was distinctly uncomfortable. 

*We have credentials as officers of the Credit Guild. Perhaps we simply indicate we are investigating the possibility of large sums of throne gelt traveling through the Underhive. It is not entirely deceitful, either, since the cold-trade is often profitable.*

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: Morovir*
Show

The Magos expels exhalitory gasses in a gesture something similar to a sigh. He makes a slight gesture and the sound of the bone saw quiets. "*The underhive?*" The Magos asks, his electronic voice tinged with curiosity, "*I have heard rumors of technology passing through the underhive... as a means of passing illicit machines to those who can pay a high price. But no, I am certain I would be aware of any heretical technology being passed around this hive.*" The Magos' voice trails off as the bone saw whirrs back to life, and this time when it reaches the subject, the figure on the platform lets out a gurgled scream.

----------


## dojango

Luis shrugged.  The concept of 'loan sharking' and 'lending' was still foreign to him, but he knew that they were in the habit of collecting money from people that might not want to give it back.  "We could just go around saying Half Face borrowed a lot of money and we're looking for the vig.  That oughter draw him out."

----------


## Erulasto

*That would certainly draw him out, yes. But it might make him morehostile than we would initially wish.* Severine said softly, considering the potential outcomes of such a confrontation. *Perhapsinstead of directly naming Half-Face, we could find out one of his lieutenants. Or even a rival. See if we could lure him out with word that we are looking for a rival and see if he would like to capitalize on our search.*

Their main target may have been Half-Face and the cold-trade of xenos technology, but perhaps they could clean up some of the gangs in the Underhive at the same time?

----------


## Morovir

*Then*

*Spoiler: GM:*
Show

<<As you say, Magos. My apologies for taking up your time - I shall not waste any more of it.>>

He bowed, making the sign of the Cog on his chest.

<<I depart for the Underhive in the morning. I pray that you are correct in your beliefs.>>


*Now*

Listening to the other acolytes going back and forth with their discourse, Xerros-926 finally decided to speak:

"Interjection: The Adept is correct. The logical course of action would be to maintain our cover as members of the Coin Guild, and as such, it would be prudent to commit to actions that would reflect that body."

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: It seems to me t he group is still discussing, but please let me know if you want me to move it along. First day in the ICU went well, and hopefully I will be able to keep up my post rate!)

*Spoiler: Morovir*
Show

Just as Xerros is beginning to turn and leave, The Magos stops what he is doing, the whir of the bone saw slowly dying. He turns to Xerros, revealing a white apron covered in a mix of fresh and coagulated gore and blood. "*Technographer,*" he says in a booming command of static filled speech, "*you say you are going to the underhive? Seek out for me one Harl Kander. The man is a scoundrel and a stranger to The Cult Mechanicus, but he is an old friend who hunts the depths of the underhive and sometimes for me finds treasures of ancient technology If you find him, he may be of great help to you, as a friend of mine.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"What about Clan Tora?" Marcella piped up, "the rival gang that disrupted the last weapon-gelt exchange? They could know a lot more than we think, and might want the opportunity to remove a rival by assisting us?

----------


## dojango

"I suppose instead of trying to go in as collectors, we could go in as lenders.  Make them an offer of a friendly loan.  That won't put up anyone's hackles... although if we offer a loan to one side the other side'll get unhappy.  Suppose we should guess which side has the xeno crap now... Sabay or Tora?  My money's on Tora, they prolly stole it during the raid.  Got it for free."

----------


## Morovir

*Then*

*Spoiler: GM:*
Show

<<My thanks once again, magos. I shall be sure to accredit you in my report.>>


*Now*

"Addendum: My contacts within the Adeptus Mechanicus inform me that a man named Harl Kander may have useful information. An archaeotech scavenger, he has had use in the past, and may have encountered any xenotech that we are searching for."

----------


## Erulasto

*"This scavenger you speak of may be our best immediate option. Finding him should be less likely to bring ill attention to ourselves. If he cannot help, then we could turn our attention to the gangs."* Severine said, tapping a finger against her chin thoughtfully.

----------


## Wyndeward

> *"This scavenger you speak of may be our best immediate option. Finding him should be less likely to bring ill attention to ourselves. If he cannot help, then we could turn our attention to the gangs."* Severine said, tapping a finger against her chin thoughtfully.


*"Sounds like a good option -- makes the least noise, less likely to startle our prey."*.  Arl toyed the hilt of his sword as he waited.

----------


## Bennosuke

The screech of the train's brakes is the high pitched sound of metal grating against metal as the transport shudders with deceleration till it comes to a halt. The doors to the car slide open, the electric expenditure causing the overhead lights in the car to flicker, as an electric bell chimes. Stagnant foul smelling air rushes into the car, bringing with it an icy chill. 

The acolytes step out of the car, escorted and assessed by a squad of heavily armored enforcers carrying souped up Autoguns. Waiting for the acolytes on the other side of the wall of enforcers is a pair dressed in moldering furs and openly carrying primitive looking shotguns. The space is a walled off polygonal enclosure made of ferrocrete. Painted on the far wall in official lettering is "Hexagon AA1". The space is lit by dim fluorescent lamps hanging from a high ceiling dripping with stalagmites of what may be frozen sewage. The ground itself is littered with an assortment of garbage; mostly disposable nico tubes, dirty clothing, and bullet casings. 

The older of the two men steps forward. He has receding grey hair, and deep lines across his square face. The younger is apparently his son, a taller, thinner version of his father, carrying more muscles and a face pocked with a number of hairy moles. The father locks eyes with the acolytes knowingly, his eyes trailing momentarily to their luggage and equipment bags. "*Em Url Garret,*" he says in a heavily accented Low Gothic, "*dis' is me' son Ziek. You the Credit Guild, right?*"

----------


## Morovir

*On the train*

Xerros-926 nodded. It was indeed the most logical solution.

"Cautionary: When interacting with the scavenger, I must take the lead. Explanation: My contact within the Adeptus Mechanicus was under the impression that I was conducting a study into the technology of the underhive, and it would be... unfortunate if he was disabused of this idea. Conclusion: Thus, for the purposes of our meeting with the scavenger, I am the leader of a Mechanicus-sanctioned expedition into the underhive, and you are my retinue of savants and muscle, provided by the Credit Guild. Reassurance: Following the meeting, we may return to our original tasking."

*After disembarkation*

Disembarking from the train, Xerros ignored the enforcers, stepping forwards to greet the slovenly pair.

"Affirmation: Yes, we are the representatives of the Credit Guild. Interrogative: What is your function?"

----------


## Bennosuke

In reply to Xerros' question, Url says, "*Uh, we were payed to provide you with lodging during your business in the underhive.*" Though his face remains a hard mask, his voice stumbles slightly in his reply. 

Url's son steps forward and indiscreetly says to his father, "*I didn't realize they let Tech Priests join the Credit Guild.*"

----------


## Morovir

Leaning forwards, bending down to face the younger man, Xerros-926 emitted a screech of binary:

*Spoiler: Binary:*
Show

*Spoiler: Binaric text wall - be warned*
Show

<<01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100011 01110010 01100001 01110000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01101110 01110100 00111111 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01100100 01110101 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01010011 01101011 01101001 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101001 00100000 01001100 01100101 01100111 01101001 01101111 01101110 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110110 01101111 01101100 01110110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100101 01110010 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100011 01110010 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01011000 01100101 01101110 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110100 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 00110011 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01101001 01110010 01101101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01110011 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101101 01101001 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100110 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01110011 01101110 01101001 01110000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01000011 01110101 01101100 01110100 00100000 01001101 01100101 01100011 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 01110101 01110011 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01100001 01110010 01100111 01100101 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110000 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01101001 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100101 01110100 00101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110010 01101011 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01100100 01110011 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01101111 01110011 01110000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00111111 00100000 01010100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01100101 01110010 00101110 00100000 01000001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110100 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100011 01110010 01100101 01110100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110100 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01100011 01110010 01101111 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01001001 01010000 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01100101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110010 01101101 00101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01100111 01100111 01101111 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110010 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01100100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110011 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01111001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00101110 00100000 01001110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110011 01101001 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100001 01110010 01101101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100010 01100001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100011 01100011 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110011 01100101 01101110 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01000001 01100100 01100101 01110000 01110100 01110101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01100101 01100011 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 01110101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110000 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101001 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 01100110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110101 01101110 01101000 01101111 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01110010 01101001 01100010 01110101 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 00100010 01100011 01101100 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100010 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110101 01110000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01111001 01100010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01110101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100001 01111001 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01100011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100001 01101101 01101110 00100000 01101001 01100100 01101001 01101111 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100100 01110010 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00101110 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01100100 01100100 01101111 00101110 >>



After a brief pause, he spoke again, this time in Low Gothic:

"Acknowledgement: You are, of course, correct. Statement: All Imperial facilities require the use of the Cult Mechanicus, and the Credit Guild is no different. Elaboration: Thus, while I am strictly not a member of the Credit Guild, I am contracted out to provide my services, much in the same way as any other, and as such, I represent the Guild's interests in these matters. Interrogative: I trust that my explanation meets with your satisfaction?"

----------


## dojango

"Oh yeah, we're the credit guild. 
 See our cloaks? That means credit guild. And they hire who they want to hire, ya know? And they hire a lot of people, so let's stick to the job at hand and mebbe they'll hire you guys again, eh?"

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Oh yeah, we're the credit guild. 
>  See our cloaks? That means credit guild. And they hire who they want to hire, ya know? And they hire a lot of people, so let's stick to the job at hand and mebbe they'll hire you guys again, eh?"


Arl placed his hand on the hilt of his sword, quirking an eyebrow at both the youth's indiscretion and his comrade's brusqueness.  "We are, of course, grateful for your hospitality in this matter.  That said, we are eager to begin our work.

----------


## Erulasto

Despite the foul smelling and stagnant air that flooded the train car as the doors opened, Severine was glad to be up and on her feet once more. There was an undercurrent of tension, like they were walking into a madly dangerous situation and she found herself anxious to simply sit idle.

She allowed her companions to discuss the situation with Garret and Ziek as she peered curiously about their surroundings. The sister could easily envision gangs holding territory like this rather easily outside of the proper chain of Imperial authority.

*Where are we off to, then?* Severine piped up after the initial introductions had been taken care of.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Visibly, Marcella was the youngest of the group, save perhaps Severine. As such, she was all too happy to play the quietly-observing-student as she stood off to the side of the group, observing the conversation as it played out in...less than graceful flourishes. 

Nevertheless, she could not help but let her mind wander. As foul-smelling an acrid pit that this was, it contained a myriad of life-forms, both human, insectoid, rodent and..._other_. The Psyker's ability to stretch her mind out for a moderate distance and detect the presence of such life allowed her to almost _feel_ her new location as much as see, and unfortunately smell, it. There were the guards, the father and son, and..._more_ beyond.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thank you everyone for the patience. Day 10/11 of straight working. And wow, that binary translation! Yikes  :Small Tongue: 


Xerros' screech causes both Url and his son Ziek to back step, their faces suddenly concerned. But Xerros' words in Low Gothic are met with a more understanding albiet hesitant nod. "*Sure,*" Url says, "*I guess that makes sense.*" 

He raises an eyebrow at Luis, but is to quickly distracted by the others to get a chance to raise a question. He quickly reassures Arl that they will be departed shortly. 

In reply to Severine's question Url says with slight discomfort, "*Well I was goon' to take you all back to me' hab, where you will be stayin'. I assume you want to stow your belongins before you begin your work? If that is not to your liking though, I s'ppose my son and I can escort you wherever you needs to go.*"

----------


## Erulasto

*"No..."* Severine said softly with a curt shake of her head. *"I believe that would be sufficient. It will also allow us to get the lay of the land, so to speak."*

As anxious as they may have been to begin their holy works for the Inquisition, it would be folly to fumble around recklessly.

*"Please sir, do lead the way."*

----------


## dojango

Following the two men, Luis is on his guard, bow in hand, scanning his surroundings.  "Lead on," he says.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*14*] v. 29.  Are we being followed/watched/led into an ambush?

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 gave a curt not, but said nothing more.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl shouldered his military-style hold-all, which concealed his hunting rifle and fell in line, taking the last position.

----------


## Bennosuke

Url leads the group through the hexagon to a large tiled corridor. The passage is large enough for a group to walk about four abreast comfortably, the ceiling only just a little more than 2 meters high. 

The ceiling is intermittently decorated with frescoes depicting The Emperor's conquests, interrupted only by a series of grates that drip a black viscous sludge and more stalagmites. The ground is littered with more garbage and puddles of filth. The acolytes are at times forced to climb over shivering and unkempt vagabonds who lack housing even within the underhive. 

As they walk, Url and his son remain mostly silent, their eyes darting back and forth as they lead the way, their weapons raised at attention. 

*Spoiler: Arl*
Show

As the group walk through the corridor Arl at times can hear the distant sound of scuffling above. Footfalls on the grates would be easy to pick up, but this sound is more subtle and less consistent, and seemed to trail the acolytes as they walked. Try as he might, Arl can't see anyone, or anything in the grate passageway. 


As the group continue onward, Url and Zeik come to a sudden halt. Down the corridor come two youth's dressed in heavy tattered fabrics of purple and dark red. One is tall with greasy hair and a crooked tooth grin. Tucked into the rope belt on his canvas pats is a stub revolver. His companion is a stooped boy with a pimpled face and patchy peach fuzz. Url and Zeik stiffen as their eyes lock with the two gangers who sneer gleefully. "*Excuse us,*" Url says flatly, his grip tightening on his shotgun. 

The two gangers do not move.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


As with everywhere she went, Marcella was allowing her mind to wander over her surroundings. Traversing this fetid pit, her psyche extended a net approximately 50 meters in all directions as if she were a living radar. 

Despite being the less..."professionally" suited to the task among the group, Marcella wasn't dumb. She knew they were in a dangerous area. The starving and decrepit were strewn about them like some sort of human landfill as she carefully picked herself around any grasping hand or mumbling malcontent. 

When they arrived at the end of the corridor and were greeted by two dishevelled thugs, Marcella's eyes looked about, as did her brain.

Two thugs refusing to move in the face of armed guards and "important" looking officials? Like she thought, Marcella wasn't dumb.

Only Arl would notice it, as he was in the rear, but Marcella's image shifted to the side, as if she'd always been there. It was a blink-and-you'll-miss it moment. 


OOC:
*Spoiler*
Show



*Die rolls:*

*Sense Presence:* [roll0]

*Distort Vision:* [roll1]

----------


## Wyndeward

> Url leads the group through the hexagon to a large tiled corridor. The passage is large enough for a group to walk about four abreast comfortably, the ceiling only just a little more than 2 meters high. 
> 
> The ceiling is intermittently decorated with frescoes depicting The Emperor's conquests, interrupted only by a series of grates that drip a black viscous sludge and more stalagmites. The ground is littered with more garbage and puddles of filth. The acolytes are at times forced to climb over shivering and unkempt vagabonds who lack housing even within the underhive. 
> 
> As they walk, Url and his son remain mostly silent, their eyes darting back and forth as they lead the way, their weapons raised at attention. 
> 
> As the group continue onward, Url and Zeik come to a sudden halt. Down the corridor come two youth's dressed in heavy tattered fabrics of purple and dark red. One is tall with greasy hair and a crooked tooth grin. Tucked into the rope belt on his canvas pats is a stub revolver. His companion is a stooped boy with a pimpled face and patchy peach fuzz. Url and Zeik stiffen as their eyes lock with the two gangers who sneer gleefully. "*Excuse us,*" Url says flatly, his grip tightening on his shotgun. 
> 
> The two gangers do not move.


Arl, mindful of the grate passageway, palms one of his throwing knives with his right hand.

----------


## dojango

Luis's bow is in hand, and an arrow is nocked.  He takes a full action to aim at crooked tooth, and he growls, "Only thing yer gettin from me is an arrow, you want it in yer belly or in yer neck?"

----------


## Bennosuke

With little more than a knit of her brow, Marcella is able to call on her powers of the warp. She extends her senses out around her, suddenly becoming simultaneously aware of the bodies of vagabonds stretching out in all directions, of the scurrying rodents in the piles of refuse nearby and in the pipes below, and of the presence of an individual in the air ducts above. However, she does not sense any signs of a group waiting in ambush. 

The taller thug puts his hands on his hips and throws his head back for a rueful chuckle. His hunched friend catches on, and adds a few laughs for good measures. "*What are you gonna do with that primitive thing, catch me a scab for dinner?*" he taunts in a high pitched horse-like voice. Still sneering, the ganger addresses Url and says, "*Who are these blokes, your new charges? Funniest looking group of Guilders I've ever seen.*"

Flatly, Url replies, "*Yes, these are my guests. Members of the Credit Guild. Now please step aside.*"

Neither youth makes any move towards the group, but still, neither steps aside.

----------


## Erulasto

*Is there, by chance, something we can do to assist you gentlemen?* Severine said, stepping up to stand next to their guides. A hand was tucked idly into the folds of her scarlet shield robes beneath the cloak, and closed comfortingly on the butt of her stubb revolver. 

Just in case.

*Whether you find our appearances amusing or not, you do not wish  I assume  to impede sanctioned Credit Guild business, do you now?* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Its a long shot since Severine is untrained in Intimidate, but heres hoping for something miraculous.

(1d100)[*26*] TN a whopping 18!

----------


## dojango

"Do you know these mooks, Url?  Is there any reason we should let them live?" Luis asks Url.  Still aiming at crooked-tooth.

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine's growing discomfort and attempted show of authority only seems to tickle the two youths, who only laugh harder. The taller one says, "*Oh, of course not my lady. Our apologies for the discomfort and inconvenience that our very presence has brought you,*" his words filthy with sarcasm. He performs a theatrical bow before Severine, causing his companion to snicker again. 

Url replies to Luis in a voice intentionally loud enough for all to hear. "*Don't mind these hooligans. Just a couple of Ezruth's goons in clan Tora,*" he says, practically spitting the last words as if they sat sour on his tongue. 

The tall gangster swoons as if hurt by Url's words, and the crooked one only chuckles harder.

----------


## dojango

Luis relaxes his drawn bow, and stows the arrow back in his quiver.  "Well, grox****.  The very clan we're supposed ta make a deal with.  Well, why dintcha say so, stead a lookin' like footpads."

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 drew himself up to his full height, and tightened his grip on his lascarbine.

"Statement: If (meatbags=contacts) -> get on with it / else -> kill protocol."

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl kept his tongue still, watching the two youths for any sign of overt hostility, keeping his throwing knife hidden in his right hand.

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis' statement quickly silences the laughter of the two gangers. The taller, more vocal one simply raises a concerned eyebrow, but his companion steps forward, craning his neck at Luis to say, "*You have business with us? Oh really? Like are you gonna give us money or something?*" There is an excited, almost buffoonish grin on his pimply face, his baby blue eyes innocent with hope.

----------


## dojango

"Hah!  Not you, yer clan boss.  The Credit Guild is thinkin' of a..." there is a pause as Luis tries to remember what he was told the Credit Guild offered.  "A.. a spinning line of credit?  Like, if he needs a bunch of cash up front to expand his turf, he gets it and then pays us back with the some of stuff he gets from attackin' the other gangs.  So we're supposed ta talk to him, take his measure of what he needs, and if he wants to do business, well, things could be lookin' up for the clan."

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis' words seem to spark a fire of naive excitement in the eyes of both of the gangers. Innocently, the hunched one says to his companion, "*Huh, you'd think that would be more an offer to Clan Sabay.*" 

The taller one brings a sudden fist down on his friend's head, frustration marring his already ugly face. "*I'm certain the Guilders know what they are talking about. And I'm sure Boss Ezruth would be interested in the buckets of thrones that they are offering. I'm sure he'd even reward the men who brought it to his attention.*" This seems to make sense to the hunched one, who nods furiously in approval. 

The tall one turns his attention back to the acolytes, a mask of a grin spread across his oily face and says, "*Well then, I hope our hospitality has been so far... appreciated... and the like.*" He gives another theatrical bow and this time says sweetly, "*Bail Shortstick at your service. I would be happy to make introductions for you with our employer, Boss Ezruth.*"

Url and his son Zeik are both now looking at Luis and the acolytes with uncomfortable confusion.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Luis' words seem to spark a fire of naive excitement in the eyes of both of the gangers. Innocently, the hunched one says to his companion, "*Huh, you'd think that would be more an offer to Clan Sabay.*" 
> 
> The taller one brings a sudden fist down on his friend's head, frustration marring his already ugly face. "*I'm certain the Guilders know what they are talking about. And I'm sure Boss Ezruth would be interested in the buckets of thrones that they are offering. I'm sure he'd even reward the men who brought it to his attention.*" This seems to make sense to the hunched one, who nods furiously in approval. 
> 
> The tall one turns his attention back to the acolytes, a mask of a grin spread across his oily face and says, "*Well then, I hope our hospitality has been so far... appreciated... and the like.*" He gives another theatrical bow and this time says sweetly, "*Bail Shortstick at your service. I would be happy to make introductions for you with our employer, Boss Ezruth.*"
> 
> Url and his son Zeik are both now looking at Luis and the acolytes with uncomfortable confusion.


Arl's eyebrows rose an eighth of an inch and he cringed inwardly.  There was obviously some tension between Url and the youths and this revelation had the potential to blow up in their faces.

----------


## dojango

Luis chuckles.  "Url, you didn't think we was here for a pleasant visit... although the Magos did want to meet up with a friend...  No, we're here on business.  Guild business.  We'd thought we might take a few hours to get some work done, but this meeting is a chance to get straight to work..." Luis turns back to the other acolytes.  "Shall we go visit the bossman with these lads, or did you still have some work to do beforehand?"

----------


## Erulasto

*I would not object to finding our domicile, just to have it taken care of. I would not wish to impinge upon our host and his sons hospitality by ferrying them into a proverbial beast-den.* Severine said cautiously, *Perhaps setting up a meeting with this Ezruth would be more appropriate than a meeting now?*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Marcella watched from behind as the situation went from tense, to defused, all by the promise of money. 

Internally sighing, and easing the grip of her right hand from the handle of her pistol inside her coat, Marcella straightened herself up a bit to look over the shoulder of those in front of her, listening in to the conversation and being more at ease now that it didn't seem like there'd be a shoot-out. :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

Url nods his head with Severine's words. "*I tink the lady Guildmember speaks a lick o' sense. I ain't escorting you to Ezruth's den, and I'm sure you want to put your belongings away first.*"

----------


## dojango

"And it would be incredibly rude to show up unannounced.  Yes.  Tell yer boss that members of the credit guild are requestin' the honor of a meeting.  We'll meet at a place of his choosin' in say, on daycycle's time.  We can meet back here then and youse can guide us to the meetspot, OK?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The taller one's lips turn up in a wicked grin and he says, "*Don't worry, we know where you all will be stayin'. We'll come by your hab this afternoon, at >>>, to pick you up.*" With that he turns to his hunched companion and says, "*Well Leetus, shall we be a goin'?*" The hunched one nods his head, and after another theatrical bow, the pair make their way past the acolytes, locking eyes and winking or sneering at each one as they pass. 

Once out of earshot Url says, "*You's best be careful with them Tora. Nasty little buggers they's is.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> The taller one's lips turn up in a wicked grin and he says, "*Don't worry, we know where you all will be stayin'. We'll come by your hab this afternoon, at >>>, to pick you up.*" With that he turns to his hunched companion and says, "*Well Leetus, shall we be a goin'?*" The hunched one nods his head, and after another theatrical bow, the pair make their way past the acolytes, locking eyes and winking or sneering at each one as they pass. 
> 
> Once out of earshot Url says, "*You's best be careful with them Tora. Nasty little buggers they's is.*"


Arl nodded.  "They certainly seem the type.  With that, Arl replaced the throwing knife back into its concealed sheath.

----------


## Erulasto

Severine waited until the two gangers were out of sight before loosening her grip on the butt of her pistol hidden beneath her robe and cloak. 

*Certainly. Now then.* Severine said to Url and his son, *Perhaps it would be best if we continued on our way?*

----------


## Bennosuke

Url nods his head in agreement, and slaps the back of his son's head to draw Zeik's attention away from the path the two gangers had just departed down. "*Let's get going then. It won't be that much farther.*"

The guide leads the acolytes through winding corridors that twist and split and seem to double back on themselves. It gets colder and colder as they travel deeper, and you get the sense that the roads are sloped further downwards. The halls are filled with more refuse and sleeping vagabonds. An occasional small bone can be discovered among the garbage, often stripped of all flesh, yellowed and dirty. The corridors are near silent, except for the echoing foot falls of the acolytes, and the occasional incomprehensible moans of the homeless who make their beds in this labyrinth. 

Finally, Url leads the group through a passageway that opens up into a much larger space. The ceiling here is tall enough to allow for several two and even three story makeshift habs; scrapped together with large sheets of metal and ferrocrete, and sheets of decomposing canvas. The buildings are lined up to make small street blocks, each one maybe four or five habs long. "*This be Hex BF3,*" Url says matter of factly, "*Almost there.*"  

The streets are near empty, except for the occasional anxious looking underhiver, dressed in a filthy motley of rags and furs, their breath creating clouds of frost in the air. Url and Zeik lead the acolytes down several blocks till they get to a larger, more stable looking hab unit, made of solidly constructed ferrocrete and plastic, and reaching up to a second story. Url rests his shotgun on his shoulder as he makes his way up to the door and says, "*This be home.*" He ushers the Acolytes inside. 

The hab is dingy and poorly decorated with plastic furniture and a few cracked frames of Imperial Blessings. There is space for each acolyte to have their own bedroom; little more than a cot on the floor with a small closet to store belongings. Url invites the acolytes to make themselves at home, and asks if there is anything he can assist with. He eyes Xerros nervously, and tells him that each room does have a small power outlet, in case he needs to charge himself..._or whatever._

----------


## Wyndeward

> The hab is dingy and poorly decorated with plastic furniture and a few cracked frames of Imperial Blessings. There is space for each acolyte to have their own bedroom; little more than a cot on the floor with a small closet to store belongings. Url invites the acolytes to make themselves at home, and asks if there is anything he can assist with. He eyes Xerros nervously, and tells him that each room does have a small power outlet, in case he needs to charge himself..._or whatever._


Arl carefully sets his bag down on the floor and looks at Url.  "Thank you for your hospitality.  What was that encounter with the two from Clan Tora about, at least before our compatriot told them of our business?  They seemed... well, malevolent isn't the right word, but there was definitely some tension between you and the two clanners."  As he speaks, he opens his military hold-all and withdraws his rifle.  "I'd like to know what we of the Guild have gotten ourselves into, if you don't mind."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Just some thugs of Clan Tora,*" Url's words are sour with disdain. "*Ain't no laws down here. Ain't no Enforcers except thems that guard the railway. So most of the youths run with various gangs, Tora being one of the largest. Georgy and Leetus are just a pair of muscle who runs with Tora. They's mostly harmless, Leetus is probably too stupid to be much harm to anyone. But still, they carry weapons, and have the power of their clan behind them. If you'se is really here to do business with Clan Tora, I'd be careful. Ezruth is a shrewd and dangerous man, and he has the youths that make up his gang wrapped around his little finger.*"

----------


## dojango

"Thank you for that warning," says Luis.  "If Clan Tora were harmless than the Credit Guild would have no use for them, eh?  Let us say he is an opportunity that the Guild is looking into.  Now, as you say, he is one of many gangs.  You would know better than us, what of the other major players down here?  Rumors of a war between Clan Tora and Clan Sabay are causing some concern... what can you tell us of Clan Sabay and their bossman?"

----------


## Morovir

Looking blankly at the cot, Xerros-926 inclines his head genially at Url upon his mention of the power outlet. He lays his wargear gently on the bed, brushing it gently, before discreetly pulling a wire from his back and plugging it into the outlet. Standing beside the bed, the light in his eyes dims.

----------


## Bennosuke

Url shrugs but nods his head in the affirmative with Luis. "*Clan Sabay and Clan Tora are definitely two o' the biggest gangs 'round here,*" he says, "*though there is also Clan Raptore. Sabay and Tora have been goin' at it for the last couple o' years. Though Sabay is the smaller clan, they've been picking off the Tora o' late, claiming more and more territory in the underhives as their own. Violence and crime is only gettin' worse, and it's gettin' harder an' harder to stay safe. Clan Sabay is run by Boss Half Face. He's young and hungry, and seems to be able to supply his boys with weapons that have no place bein in the underhive.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella followed along at the centre of the group, ostensibly as the most harmless among all those present, her youthful, bright face hardly the grizzled visage of a hardened trooper or mechanical wonder of her compatriots. Still, the Psyker considered her surroundings as she walked, her mind wandering back to her early days upon the Sevastapol that orbited high above the planet. To call the environments of the two places similar would be the words of a cynical man, as claustrophobia was their only real overlapping characteristic. Whereas here was seemingly the pit unto which all the refuse from above sunk down towards and coagulated upon, the Sevastapol had clean hallways, habitats and good order. As a munitions satellite, a certain degree of sanitation and living standards was expected, and for all of its faults that accompanied Marcella today, she found herself grateful that she had been birthed within that floating factory as opposed to this wretched pit of humanity's waste.

Was this what the Emperor had in mind all those millennia ago? Was this part of his plan? Such thoughts were borderline heretical, but they peeked into Marcella's consciousness nonetheless as she assessed the fetid situation around her. 

"Maybe it is his plan..." she muttered to herself, "maybe his eye is on us all and the last will be first when his Light is all throughout the stars..." Her murmurings were barely audible above the noisy environment. 

When the group arrived at their habitat, Marcella claimed the most little room that was furthest from the door, where she ensured to have a Holy symbol present for when she would later meditate upon their situation. 

Should she pursue introspection? "Yes, yes," that would be wise, "I should", after-all, "introspection" is helpful, sometimes even "necessary in all things", Marc muttered to herself.

----------


## Erulasto

*"Weapons with no place in the Underhive? That could mean a great many different things, sir. Could you elaborate? What have you heard?"* Severine asked sharply, though not unkindly as she stowed her possessions. The Sister Dialogous kept only her pistol and stave, and a single data-slate for keeping records.

----------


## Bennosuke

Url raises an eyebrow at Marcella, who had been muttering to herself through the corridors, and who had persisted into the hab. "*Yous okay girl?*" he asks with a raised eyebrow. 

To Severine's question he says bluntly, "*Well most erethin' is 'ard to come by down 'ere. The gangers stock up on weapons, but most have nothin' better en a revolver o' a hand cannon. But some of the Sabay boys have rifles and las guns.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Url raises an eyebrow at Marcella, who had been muttering to herself through the corridors, and who had persisted into the hab. "*Yous okay girl?*" he asks with a raised eyebrow. 
> 
> To Severine's question he says bluntly, "*Well most erethin' is 'ard to come by down 'ere. The gangers stock up on weapons, but most have nothin' better en a revolver o' a hand cannon. But some of the Sabay boys have rifles and las guns.*"


"Are we talking just a few rifles and las guns or something more sinister?  I could see one of the larger players being able to get a few, just as they get their snub pistols.  But if it is more than the odd one, there may be something afoot...  weapons cost money, as a rule, and I don't see a way that any of the clans generate the kind of Thrones for a wholesale upgrade.  Besides, fighting is bad business and bad for business.  With that, Arl began cleaning his rifle, careful not to jostle the sighting scope.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


When questioned, Marcella looks up and turns her head as if unsure of the origination of her distraction. Spotting Url and his patience for a question, Marcella smiled, a toothy, goofy smile. 

"All good here, yes," she nodded.

----------


## dojango

That is troubling.  They will forget how to fight like men if they rely too much on these.. rifles and lasguns but consider, if they have money to spare on these powerful guns, they have money to spare for the Credit Guild.  Xerro, you had a friend who was living down here?  Should we seek him out before our meeting with Clan Tora?"

----------


## Morovir

Returning to the group, Xerros-926 briefly tilts his head to the side upon hearing of the supposed 'weapons with no place', but says nothing.

Turning to the savage, he replies:

"Statement: I would not consider him to be a friend, merely an associate of an associate. Addendum: However, I would consider it to be wisest to seek him out before attending to any other business, given his use."

Turning back to the two hivers again, he continues:

"Interrogative: Do you know the whereabouts of a scavenger named Harl Kander?"

----------


## Erulasto

*Las weaponry should, as I understand it, not be available to an Underhive gang without the appropriate credentials with the Departmento Munitorum.* Severine said, pursing her lips in thought. *It is concerning that there could potentially be someone diverting Imperial resources away from the Astra Militarum and sourcing them to these gangs.*

Severine pulls a data-quill from her messy bun, and makes a few quick notes on her data-slate.

*I do agree that our best option is to reach out to Xerros associate.*

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Are we talking just a few rifles and las guns or something more sinister? I could see one of the larger players being able to get a few, just as they get their snub pistols. But if it is more than the odd one, there may be something afoot... weapons cost money, as a rule, and I don't see a way that any of the clans generate the kind of Thrones for a wholesale upgrade. Besides, fighting is bad business and bad for business. With that, Arl began cleaning his rifle, careful not to jostle the sighting scope


Url shrugs and replies, "*I'd say de firepower dey carry is pretty abnormal for what most anyone can get down here. It certainly ain't normal.*" 




> "That is troubling. They will forget how to fight like men if they rely too much on these.. rifles and lasguns but consider, if they have money to spare on these powerful guns, they have money to spare for the Credit Guild."


This draws an almost immediate response from Url, who raises a hand to scratch a bald and scabby patch of his scalp. "*Well dat's just de question. Where is Boss Half Face gettin' de thrones for it. Honestly, I figured yous was here to deal with Clan Tora if anyting. De last group of Guilders actually met with him, though theys was a different group than yous,*" he says matter of factly. 




> Turning back to the two hivers again, he continues:
> 
> "Interrogative: Do you know the whereabouts of a scavenger named Harl Kander?"


"*Kander?*" Url asks with a mix of surprise and disdain, "*Kander is a rogue and a scoundrel 'Es not hard to find; jes look for de hole wit the cheapest booze. De'se days he mostly hangs around De Squat's Behind. It's not far from 'ere. I'll scrawl yous directions.*"

----------


## dojango

"Yeah, that other group.  They weren't pro-fesh-inn-ells like us.  Ah, teck priests.  So funny.  No time like the now.  Anyway, let's go see your "friend" so you can have a "friendly conversation" with him, ya ken?  And of course you want to bring your work-buddies to meet this "friend"," says Luis, trying nudge Xerros.

----------


## Erulasto

*It is actually concerning that more of ourcolleaguesfrom the Guild have been in contact with Clan Sabay.* Severine said absently, as if to herself. *Thank you, sir. You have been very gracious. If we have any further questions, perhaps you will acquiesce to us contacting you again?*

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: to clarify, Guilders had seen clan Sabay)

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 bows his head, facing Url.

"Expression: Gratitude."

He gestures for them to provide the map.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl finishes cleaning his rifle and replaces it in the hold-all.  "When d'you think we should seek out this associate of an associate of yours?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella watched the conversation, talk about cheap booze divebars and gangs having extra-ordinary firepower retaining her interest and making her think. She was surprised that lasguns were considered out of the ordinary. Perhaps it was just where she was brought up, but an idea that the most common military weapon in the Imperium was out of the norms for underhive gangers...she was sceptical, to say the least. 

"What were your colleagues from the guild seeing Clan Sabay about?" she asked out of reflex. "Are you able to say?"

----------


## Bennosuke

> It is actually concerning that more of ourcolleaguesfrom the Guild have been in contact with Clan Sabay. Severine said absently, as if to herself. Thank you, sir. You have been very gracious. If we have any further questions, perhaps you will acquiesce to us contacting you again?


Url shrugs and gruffly says, "*I suspect you'll be seen' me 'gain if you's is stayin' here. You's can ask me anyting you's like.*"




> "What were your colleagues from the guild seeing Clan Sabay about?" she asked out of reflex. "Are you able to say?"


Url simply shakes his head in the negative. "*No idea. It wasn't my bidness. I just know they saw 'im.*"

With the questions out of the way, the Acolytes gather there things and head off, following the directions Url had given them to find "The Squat's Behind". It is a little after midday and the streets are mostly empty. Not even the homeless seem to litter this area; though there is the occasional burrowing noises coming from piles of trash, likely the scavanging of the local rodent species, often referred to as Ryders. 

The streets are dimly lit with the flickering of dying fluorescent lights, and narrow, though not tunnels like the acolytes had previously taken.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Okay, from here on out, I need to know what gear each acolyte is carrying, and what armor they are wearing. The Guilder's cloaks are large enough to conceal a single basic weapon or melee "full sized" melee weapon without requiring a roll, along with any pistols or knives you want to carry. They are also big enough to mostly conceal armor no larger than flak or mesh, though you would likely have to wear your hood up to conceal a helmet if you are bringing one.

Of course, you don't have to walk around concealing your equipment, it just may draw further attention and affect how others view the group.

----------


## Erulasto

Severine milled about in the center of the group of her companions. Conventional wisdom indicated that it was the safer place, as she was neither heavily armed nor incredibly skilled in the ways of combat. But that didnt stop her from keeping one hand settled comfortably on the butt of her pistol, tucked under her robes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Wearing Shield Robes under the Guild Cloak, with her pistol and all her extra ammunition for reloads  just in case. Shes got her backpack with her, and in it is her rebreather. But shes leaving the helmet back at their hab suite. Also, shes taking her staff. Since it easily masquerades as a walking stave.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella followed along with the others, her large coat covering the flak vest she wore - about the only physical protection she had. Aside from the two guardsman, that is. She carried a las-pistol on her with two extra power-packs, while a knife was sheathed against her lower back. A psi-focus was hidden within her pocket, while her only ordnance, a frag grenade, had been left back at the dingy apartment. No need to bring that along. She hoped.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl took up the drag position in the group, his knives hidden under the Credit Guild cloak which he had pulled over himself, as if cold, to better hide the blades.

----------


## Morovir

Taking the lead, as was necessary, given the fact that he would be the one making contact with the scavenger, Xerros-926 strides along, staff in hand, though his lascarbine is secreted beneath his cloak.

----------


## dojango

Luis followed, his quiver on his back and his bow in hand.  His axe and pistol concealed beneath his coat.  The first time he heard one of the rodents shuffling through the garbage, he nocked an arrow and began scouting for one; if he sees one he will let fly with an arrow.  "Looks like good eatin' on them things," he says.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Hearing Luis' suggestion, Marcella shuddered.

----------


## Erulasto

*Perhaps, Luis, though I would be wary of consuming the flesh of such a creature. We do not know what pathogens it may have been exposed to down here. Best to leave that which feasts upon rot alone.* Severine said, eyeing the skittering things out of the corner of her eye.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Luis followed, his quiver on his back and his bow in hand.  His axe and pistol concealed beneath his coat.  The first time he heard one of the rodents shuffling through the garbage, he nocked an arrow and began scouting for one; if he sees one he will let fly with an arrow.  "Looks like good eatin' on them things," he says.


"Filthy things, unworthy of being hunted... save your arrows and your effort for more worthy game.  With that, Arl marched on. following his comrades' lead.

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis lets his arrow fly at one of the piles of garbage, a collection of moldering bags of refuse that was rustling with activity. 

Out of the pile scurries the rodent thing. The horrible thing is about the size of a human head, a fat black thing with eight short scrabbling legs and a stubby fang filled head with four black blind eyes. It's body enclosed in a bivalved onyx carapace sparsly growing spikey thick hairs. It hisses at Luis, it's long pink tail whipping back and forth. In moments others are crawling forward, out from the cracks in the pavement, and the piles of garbage and the shadows. 

Now a pack of six of the horrible little abominations stand before the acolytes, hissing and chittering about five meters away.  

(OOC: I wasn't going to do this, but since someone had to poke the bear, we are gonna start out with our ubiquitous entry level rat fight. Everyone please roll initiative and go ahead and roll for/describe your first turn  :Small Amused: )

----------


## Erulasto

As the horrid little abominations scampered out of the pile of refuse, Severine pulled the stub revolver from inside her robe and raised it before her.

Severine fired a single bullet at the closest after lining up her shot with a thin red-dot laser.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Initiative (1d10+3)[*6*]

Half Action - Draw Pistol
Half Action - Fire Pistol (1d100)[*18*] TN 45
Damage (1d10+3)[*7*]

Dodge if necessary (1d100)[*7*] TN 17

5/6 shots remaining

Edit: Wow. That dodge roll!

----------


## Morovir

Loosing an angry binharic blurt at Luis, Xerros-926 disdainfully pulls out his laspistol and takes a shot at the closest creature.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Initiative: [roll]1d10+2p/roll]
Half Action - Draw Laspistol
Half Action - Fire Laspistol (1d100)[*83*] TN 45
Damage: (1d10+2)[*12*]

----------


## Wyndeward

Relying on his knowledge of animals, particularly small scavengers, Arl grabs the hems of his cloak and spreads it wide, making him look far larger than the "small" rodents and gives a roar, attempting to scare off the filthy beasts before things get out of hand.

*Spoiler: OOC - Die Rolls*
Show


Initiative = (1d10+3)[*13*]
Intimidate / Survival (Full Action) = (1d100)[*67*]

----------


## dojango

"Hah!  Going to have to fight for dinner.  Makes it taste better."  Luis quickly nocks another arrow, draws, and looses it at one of the beasts.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d10+3)[*13*] init, (1d100)[*14*] v. 37, (1d10)[*2*] dmg

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella seemed to take the emergence of the disgusting creatures rather well, for a girl who was ostensibly a cloistered scholar. The truth was, however, that she'd seen these type of little uglies many, many, many times before, when she was much younger, and the kids of her habitat would band together to catch them to cash in on the ransom offered for the tail of each ghastly ROUS. 

But now, she had a gun. 

Withdrawing her laspistol, Marcella winked one eye close to aim and pulled the trigger. 

ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show


Half-action: Drawing weapon. 
Half action: Shooting: (1d100)[*71*] vs TN 38. 

Damage: (1d10+2)[*12*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis is the first to act as the swarm of rodents (known locally as Ryders) assembles. He knocks a second arrow and fires, this one lancing straight into the the nearest rodent's chitin covered flank. The arrow pierces the thing's natural armor, but seems to do little to slow it down, instead causing the multi-legged thing to begin charging straight for him. 

(OOC: Hit to torso, but damage negated by natural armor and toughness bonus.)

Arl begins running around flapping the hems of his cloak and making strange noises. The rodents seem completely undeterred by his attempt to intimidate them. 

(OOC: Arl's roll fails. Magicarp uses splash... it is not very effective  :Small Tongue: )

Xerros is next to draw his weapon. He raises his las pistol and urgently fires. A beam of red light shrieks out from the muzzle of the weapon, scorching a pock of rockrete ground just a half meter away from the nearest Ryder. 

Severine pulls out her stub revolver and fires, the weapon barking an ear shattering report and a cloud of black smoke. One of the nearest ryder's shrieks in pain, the meat of its leg leaking black fluid where a solid round had struck it. 

(OOC: After armor and T, Severine does 3 wounds)

Marcella's shot goes wide as well, her las pistol barely bucking in her hand as it discharges a bright red beam. 

By then the rodent things were upon the acolytes, in a blur of scurrying appendages and gnashing teeth. Most of the ryder's darted in and out nipping at the boots of the nearby acolytes, though one was able to launch itself into the air to attack Luis, its blind eyes shining in the streetlight as its jaw searched for the fleshy parts of Luis' chest. 

(OOC: Out of the 6, only one gets a strike, landing a blow at Luis' torso. Please roll dodge. Also in your character sheet, I don't see any armor listed under equipment, though I would assume Luis has flak armor???)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Arl begins running around flapping the hems of his cloak and making strange noises. The rodents seem completely undeterred by his attempt to intimidate them.


Arl draws a throwing knife and hurls it at the wounded scavenger!!

*Spoiler: OOC - Die Rolls*
Show


Half action - draw throwing knife
Half Action - throw same
(1d100)[*36*] against a 44 base
(1d10)[*4*]

So, two whole points of damage.  (I rolled a d10, due to the need to check for righteous fury...)

----------


## Erulasto

Having scored a wound on the ryder, Severine steeled herself for another attempt. This time, with weapon already in hand, she was able to focus further to ensure her next shot was a success as well.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Half action to Aim
Half action to fire the pistol

(1d100)[*27*] TN 55 (35+10 laser sight +10 aim)
Damage (1d10+3)[*7*] Impact, Pen 0

----------


## Morovir

Cursing in binaric, Xerros-926 fires again, targeting the nearest ryder.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Half Action Aim
Half Action Standard Attack: (1d100)[*3*] TN 55 (BS 35 +10 Short Range +10 Aim)
Damage: (1d10+2)[*7*]

----------


## dojango

Luis tries to fend off the beast's teeth, while drawing his trusty axe, so he can split the creature's skull open


*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*84*] v. 32 for dodge, quick draw axe amd attempt to chop up the one attacking me.  Aim + attack. (1d100)[*48*] for the chopping, V. 54. (1d10+4)[*12*] dmg. Yeah, guard flak. Will add it to the sheet.

----------


## Bennosuke

The ryder bites into the flak armor under Luis' cloak, as the warrior fails to get away. It's yellow fangs dig through the armor to draw little more than scrapes against the feral warrior's chest. The warrior drops his bow, drawing his ax with lightning speed. He pauses for a moment, lining up his swipe before bringing the heavy head of his ax down on the rodent. The blow would have likely severed several limbs off of the rodent's body, but it releases it's bite on Luis' chest and pushes itself away with powerful limbs, moving just out of the trajectory of Luis' swing. 

(OOC: Luis fails his dodge, but between his T and armor, he soaks the damage to 0. His hit would have been a killing blow, but the thing got lucky and dodged)

Arl draws a knife and brings it to bear. His weapon hits, but simply glances off of the chitinous hide of the rodent, leaving a grey streak in the thing's dark flesh. 

(OOC: So I apologize for posting it after your IC post, but Arl is technically engaged in melee by one of the ryders. While this doesn't give him a penalty, it leaves you with the option of A. using the knife as a melee weapon and just missing, or B. throwing the knife and doing 0 damage because of your damage roll, but losing one throwing knife. I leave it up to you I guess. Not trying to be too much of a hard ass, just trying to follow the rules. Let me know what you prefer either in your next post or in the OOC thread.)

This time Xerros' shot is true, the machine spirit of his las pistol perhaps better obeying the will of the Tech Priest. The shot hits the ryder in its left foreleg. The red hot blast nearly blows the thing's limb off, leaving a charred section of flesh at its upper limb joint, but failing to amputate the thing. It howls in pain, its yellow fangs gnashing. 

(OOC: Xerros actually does not get the benefit of short range as he is engaged in close combat, but his shot still hits with that awesomely low roll. The thing barely fails its dodge. His shot deals 3 damage after modifiers.) 

Severine pulls back from her quarry, aims and fires. Her shot sounds another thunderous crack, and leaves a small pock in the rockrete where the ryder had just been standing had it not hopped sideways on its many segmented limbs. 
(OOC: Severine's shot hits, but it successfully dodged)

(OOC: Now just waiting for Marcella/Banana)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella narrowed her eyes at the miss, she lined her weapon up a bit better and squeezed the trigger...

ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show


*Half-action:* Aiming
*Half action:* Shooting: (1d100)[*42*] vs T48

*Damage:* (1D10+2)[*10*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella's shot whines through the air, the bright red las beam scorching the flank of the nearest ryder and almost taking off one of its legs. The rat thing shrieks in pain, and the burned wound in the thing's chitin begins to ooze a sick mucousy greenish yellow fluid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marcella's shot does 6 damage after soaking and almost kills the ryder. 


The ryders continue to fall upon the acolytes; two swarming on Luis, two on Arl, and one a piece against Xerros and Severine. Despite their numbers, only the rodents facing Arl seem to find the opportunity to land a blow. Both ryder's jump up simultaneously, one attacking his left leg and the other his torso. 

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

So luck of the dice, both ryder's attacks against Arl were successful, and they both rolled crazy on their damage. One attack will do 12 and the other 11 wounds!!! Arl can roll to parry or dodge one of the attacks, and because he has no armor, he can only soak three damage with his T. Good luck!

----------


## Wyndeward

> The ryders continue to fall upon the acolytes; two swarming on Luis, two on Arl, and one a piece against Xerros and Severine. Despite their numbers, only the rodents facing Arl seem to find the opportunity to land a blow. Both ryder's jump up simultaneously, one attacking his left leg and the other his torso. 
> 
> *Spoiler: [email protected]*
> Show
> 
> So luck of the dice, both ryder's attacks against Arl were successful, and they both rolled crazy on their damage. One attack will do 12 and the other 11 wounds!!! Arl can roll to parry or dodge one of the attacks, and because he has no armor, he can only soak three damage with his T. Good luck!


*Spoiler: OOC - Dice Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*24*] vs 36

Dodge the attack doing more damage.




Arl dodges the attack to his torso, then cursed as the other ryder bit into his leg!  Kicking his leg free, he settled into a defensive stance, trying to fend off the miniature horrors!!

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Marcella's eyes widen as she watches one of the guardsman get viciously savaged by the mutated little horrors. 

Furrowing her brow, having had enough of these ugly, putrescent rats, Marcella quietened her mind and exhaled. Drawing from the warp, the Psyker conjured about her an aura of dread; a cold, chilling fear that would reach out and touch everything that looked in her direction...such as every one of those rats.


ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

Using Fearful Aura. Successfully rolled in OOC thread, Marcella now has a Fear rating of 2. I think the rats have to take a Will test at -10 to resist, I think, if I'm correct in interpretation.

----------


## Erulasto

The fight wasnt going as well as Severine would have hoped  it did not bode well for them if this pack of mongrel scavengers was enough to shaken their resolve overmuch. But, as always, the Emperor would protect those who were worthy. 

So, the Sister Dialogous took aim once more and tried to kill the ryder that had been threatening her directly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Half  Aim 
Half  Shoot (1d100)[*68*] TN 55
Damage (1d10+3)[*4*] Impact, Pen 0

3/6 Shots remaining

----------


## Bennosuke

The rat thing's fangs sink deep into Arl's leg, and when he kicks it off it comes away with a large chunk of the assassin's thigh. Seering pain nearly buckle's Arl's leg, though somehow he remains standing.

The ryder lands on all of its legs, its short muzzle covered in dark red blood and locked around a large piece of skin and meat. 

(OOC: Arl takes 6 damage after his T bonus, he is down to 4 wounds!) 

Nearby, Severine's revolver releases smoke and thunder, but unfortunately, her shot goes wide of her target, plunking hard off of the ground and chipping away at rockcrete. 

The other acolytes could feel Marcella gathering the warp to her this time, almost like a subtle breeze blowing out from the psyker. 

(OOC: I am going to let the others ahead of Marcella in initiative get their attacks in before  resolving Marcella's successful Fearful Aura. And lets hope no one lays eyes on her once it's active!!!  :Small Tongue:  Just kidding, I'm not going to let her aura affect Marcella's allies... unless people want to play that out)

----------


## dojango

Luis swung his axe again at the beast, taking more care to hit it squarely.  "We'll be eating well tonight!"

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*67*] v. 54. Aim + attack. (1d10+5)[*8*] dmg.

----------


## Morovir

Focussing on the ryder trying to attack him, Xerros-926 fires a point-blank shot into its head.

"Advisory: I would not do that. Addendum: It is likely to be toxic, or at the very least extremely foul."

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis' swing goes wide as the ryder skitters out of the way. The heavy blade whistles through the air as it misses its target. 

Xerros lines up another shot on his target. His las pistol shrieks as the red beam of light bursts into the cranium of the rodent. The thing's skull lights on fire momentarily before bursting open as if it were stuffed with explosives. The thing collapses, dead. 

(OOC: I am going to wait one more day to give Wynward a chance to respond. If I get nothing by tomorrow morning, we will move forward with Marcella's turn. At least Xerros has a kill so far!)

----------


## Wyndeward

> (OOC: I am going to wait one more day to give Wynward a chance to respond. If I get nothing by tomorrow morning, we will move forward with Marcella's turn. At least Xerros has a kill so far!)


(OOC:  Defensive stance is a full action -- all opponents are at -20 to Weapon Skill tests to hit me until my next action.)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: @Wyneward*
Show

My bad man, sorry I missed that. Now I feel stupid. 


Just as the spent casing of Severine's bullet is striking the ground, Marcella steps forward. Something shifts in the stale frozen air of the Underhive. The psyker seems to ripple with a terrible energy. Every single one of the surviving rodents freeze, their segmented limbs bending into a surprised defensive crouch. Marcella takes one mor estep forward and the pack of ryders scatters, shrieking and chittering as they dart into piles of garbage or slink between the cracks in the pavement.  :Small Eek:

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Marcella watches the disgusting rodents scurry away, back into the trash-piles where they belong. Exhaling softly, nodding once, she 'de-activates' the aura she had cloaked herself with, and tucked her pistol back into its holster before turning to face Arl and the vicious gash he had incurred from the horrid little beasts. 

"You alright there?" she asked, her voice a bit more serious than it had been so far. Turns out she might not be a detective, but Marc had other uses!

----------


## Wyndeward

> Marcella
> 
> 
> 
> Marcella watches the disgusting rodents scurry away, back into the trash-piles where they belong. Exhaling softly, nodding once, she 'de-activates' the aura she had cloaked herself with, and tucked her pistol back into its holster before turning to face Arl and the vicious gash he had incurred from the horrid little beasts. 
> 
> "You alright there?" she asked, her voice a bit more serious than it had been so far. Turns out she might not be a detective, but Marc had other uses!


"Been better...  Arl looked pale as he awkwardly tore at the ruined bodyglove leg to make a crude bandage.  "I think I'll be able to walk on it, once I secure this on the wound.  He secured the wad of cloth and staggered over and collected his throwing knife.  "We'd best get moving.

----------


## dojango

Luis scowled as the rats fled to the crevices from which they emerged. But he shrugged and picked up the corpse of the one they had killed. Slapping Xerros on the shoulder he says, "The honor of the kill goes to you! You can have the finest cut. Our hosts will be pleased with this gift of freah meat."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella nodded at Arl's words, until Luis spoke up. Turning and looking at the fellow now holding up one of the disgusting things as if it were something to be proud of. 

"Throw it away," she said, "you wouldn't eat game riddled with disease, pox and tumors back on your home planet; so you shouldn't eat that thing for the same reason. Bringing it to our contacts will be seen as an insult, not a gift."

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 stared at Luis until he removed his hand.

"Statement: It is a pest, and a runt at that. Addendum: It does not bode well that our combat prowess is so poor that we killed only one of them."

----------


## dojango

Luis shakes his head sadly.  "I forget, those of you raised with great wealth forget the rules of scarcity.  If we leave the body here, some starvling urchins will eat well tonight.  And that, I suppose, is enough.  But if we stay down here long enough, we may regret passing up on such an easy meal..."  He recovers his spent arrow and once again resumes scanning the surroundings as they head deeper into the underhive.

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes press on, reaching what appears to be a town square of sorts. The rockrete gives way to ancient weathered cobble stones, and the habs and other structures in this part of the hex seem larger and more spread out. At one corner of the square is a an incredibly run down temple to The Holy God Emperor. It towers above the square and the other buildings in the area, it's once alabaster stones and polished wood furnishings all graffitid and smeared with centuries of dirt. Several of its tall mosaiced windows are missing stained glass panels, and the tall red entrance doors have been boarded shut. 

Across from the temple in the square sits The Squat's Behind, a short and wide dark with dark tainted windows and a simple plastic sign showing the backside of a grinning squat holding a mug of grog. A few underhivers mill about the square, giving a wide berth to the acolytes and staring at them with suspicion. 

From inside the bar, the acolytes can hear the faint music of a familiar Imperial song; all strings and horns being played on what sounds like a scratched up tube player. Just as the music eminates from the building, there is also the strong smell of spilled liquor, dampness and rot coming from the dark portal into The Squat's Behind.

----------


## Morovir

Turning to face all of the others, Xerros-926 addresses them:

"Reminder: In that building, I am in charge, as a representative of the Cult Mechanicus, and you are my Credit Guild-supplied escort, to assure my protection whilst I survey the underhive. Explanation: The target is an associate of the Mechanicus, and will be more disposed to treat with one of the priesthood, especially one who is an acquaintance of an acquaintance."

He looks at them meaningfully, as if to say _Don't screw this up_.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella pursed her lips upon coming to the tavern, before she rolled her eyes and smiled at the image of the Squats Behind. "Oh by the Emperor..." she muttered to herself, having a little chuckle. 

Turning to receive the address of the half man, half machine Xerros, Marcella listened to what he had to say, before giving him a little salute as recognition of what he said.

----------


## Bennosuke

As the group are discussing, there is a series of low bangs from inside the bar, then a loud slurred shriek. A mountain of a man appears at the door, with a scarred face and bald head. In a boulder sized fist he is carrying a scrawny looking underhiver by the ragged fur collar. The man's face is practically yellow, and the heavy aroma of obscura wafts all the way from his breath to the acolytes. His legs, which no longer touch the ground, kick at air as he shrieks and moans, insisting that he be released. The giant says in a gravelly voice, "*And stay out till you can afford the drinks you order, you miserable grot!*" before loading the man back and then throwing him forward, head first onto the rockcrete. 

The man lands with a loud thud and moan, and you can tell by the way his limbs sluggishly flail that he is clearly piss drunk. He slowly begins to drag himself up of the dirty ground. 

(OOC: Not bringing the players in, until they say they are going in)

----------


## dojango

"Of course, metal friend.  You are in the lead.  I take it that means you will be paying for our drinks?  I should hope someone is, lest we share his fate."  Luis nods towards the fallen man.

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Of course, metal friend.  You are in the lead.  I take it that means you will be paying for our drinks?  I should hope someone is, lest we share his fate."  Luis nods towards the fallen man.


Arl nodded in response to the Mechanicus' admonition, falling in line, trying hard to hide his limp.

----------


## Morovir

"Rebuke: Drinks shall be purchased by those who wish to consume them."

If not for the respirator covering the lower half of his face, anyone would be certain that he was smiling.

"Addendum: And besides, I have no coin."

Holstering his pistol and gesturing for the others to fall in behind him, he enters the bar, his staff tapping on the floor in front of him as he goes.

----------


## Bennosuke

Xerros leads the group towards the bar entrance. As they approach, the mountain of a man stares at group, his mouth opening to show a maw filled with missing and rotten teeth. "*Pardon masters,*" he says quickly stepping aside and making a poor attempt at a bow, "*welcome to my humble tavern. Can I get yous anythings?*" He scrambles into the tavern as the group enters. 

Inside, it is dark and cramped, and the fetid smell is overpoweringly strong. A large marble slab of a bar fills the center of the room, surrounded by small plastic tables pushed against the walls. Many of the tables are twisted and in disrepair, stained with years of uncleaned spills and grime. It is slightly warmer in the tavern compared to the near freezing temperatures outside. The orchestral music is louder now, such that one would have to raise their voice to be understood. If you squinted enough, you'd say the walls are painted a dark bilious green, and are sparsely decorated with pinned threadbare tapestries of battle scenes. 

The giant rushes back to his position at the bar, wiping his hands on an oily rag. He watches the acolytes with a mix of naked awe and confusion. A handful of patrons sit huddled over the bar in groups of twos or threes. All eyes turn to watch the obvious outsiders as they enter.

----------


## Morovir

"Refusal: While I am in no doubt that my coterie will wish to order immediately, my own libation will have to wait until my business is concluded. Addendum: For now, my desire is information."

Xerros-926 reaches into his robe and withdraws a single Throne, proffering it to the barkeep.

"Interrogative: Do you know the whereabouts of one Harl Kander?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The bartender straightens at Xerros' request, standing at near military attention so that the top of his head almost scrapes the low ceiling. "*He's over there, in the back sir,*" he replies, pointing a finger towards a booth in the back of the bar. Likely none of the acolytes had noticed the silhouette huddled in the corner; just another shadow cast by the small votive candles desperately trying to stay alight in the darkness of the tavern.

If the acolytes begin to approach, the green light of a cybernetic eye winks into existence, illuminating a strong jawed man with a finely made ocular implant and dark hair and beard. Kander produces the conical muzzle of a las pistol from his shadow for the acolytes to see, and in a gruff voice says, "*Not another step closer. You aren't the usuals... so who sent you?*" Despite the threat in his voice, Harl remains casually reclined in his seat at the booth.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Remembering her time in the orbital station far above the hive, Marcella leaned close to her compatriots and spoke in a low voice so only they could hear. 

"Unless you're used to it I wouldn't recommend getting anything here," she said, "unless you want to be pissing out of your arse within 30 minutes."

They'd been warned. 

When the group entered the dank, stinky dive-bar Marcella's nose curled up for a second as she resisted the urge to wretch. _Just awful_, she thought quietly to herself, gazing about the inhabitants until following her compatriots once more. Moving with them, in the centre of whatever circle they formed, Marcella peered around the rest of the cabin for any other "friends" this Harl Kander might have about him...

----------


## Bennosuke

It's pretty dark, but Marcella can tell that the eyes of pretty much every patron are locked on the group of finely dressed Credit Guilders. 

(OOC: Please roll an awareness test if you want to discern more)

----------


## Morovir

Inclining his head, Xerros-926 makes the sign of the Cog.

"Amenity: Greetings, Harl Kander. Introduction: I am Technographer Xerros-926 of the Adeptus Mechanicus, and these are my retinue, graciously provided by the Credit Guild. Explanation: I am conducting research into the technologies of the underhive, and was informed by my colleague Magos Petrovskii - whom I gather you have an acquaintance with - that you may be able to assist me with regards to matters of ancient technologies and other such curiosities."

He looks around, before returning his gaze to Harl.

"Request: May I join you?"

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Marcella could tell, no one was moving to ready a weapon or surround the acolytes. This meeting was spectacle if anything for the other patrons of The Squat's Behind. But in her studies, Marcella notices the distant scent of dried blood and charred flesh coming from Harl. Based on how he was slumped in the corner, it was possible he was nursing a chest or maybe abdominal wound.

"*Petrovskii?*" Kandor asks with a hint of surprise. The muzzle of the las pistol disappears back into the man's silhouette, and he pushes himself upright in the booth. There is a faint click as the cybernetic eye switches lenses, and then Harl Kandor says, "*Sure, pull up a chair... though I don't know if your entire retinue can fit.*" The statement seems to tickle the man.

----------


## dojango

Luis leaps forward and pulls the chair out for the Magos and bows.  "Allow me, your cogliness," he says.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl found a wall to lean up against, taking his weight off his wounded leg.  He scanned the crowd for any signs of ill-intent.


*Spoiler: OOC - Die rolls*
Show

(1d100)[*52*] against perception 35

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl eyes Luis, a smirk creeping on the man's lips as the warrior pulls the chair out for the tech priest. 

Arl's leg sings with relief as he offloads it. He studies the dark tavern. He can't help but notice how all eyes in the room seem to be on the acolytes, though he sees no weapons drawn. It was hard for the feral worlder to get a sense of these hive people. They were a different breed of Imperial all together, they were strange to him.

----------


## Morovir

Waving his 'retinue' back, Xerros-926 takes the seat pulled out for him by Luis and looks at Harl Kander, fingers steepled in front of him.

"Let us begin. Given your area of expertise, we shall start with your experience of ancient technology, items such as those the Adeptus Mechanicus would traditionally possess an interest in. What would you say are the similarities, if any, between the items that you have uncovered during your career?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Karndor's eyes narrow for a moment, his expression hardening in response to the sudden unexpected inquisition. But the scavenger quickly buries this concern behind a cocksure grin, and he replies, "*Ancient technology? There's not a lot of that down here. Mostly I come by an abandoned light bike, or some old factory machinery that I can junk for parts. But Magos Petrovskii somehow seems to know when there's something worth digging up. My guess is that he has some sort of servitors that he sends down here to do recon, thought that's just a guess.*" He pauses momentarily to pick up a heavy glass filled with a pungent brown liquid and take several gulps. Placing the mug down Kandor continues, "*For the Magos I've dug up some ancient looking computer in one of the perimeter hexes. Once he even sent me out into the Basalt Wastelands to find him a crate of strange canisters he referred to as Servos Ungent. Barely made it back from that death trip. I'll be honest with you; I don't understand half the artifacts 
I find for The Magos. I just know he pays well, and every once in a while, that's enough to keep my belly full and my gun loaded.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Having spotted no threats, Marcella takes the invitation to sit herself down a short distance from His Cogliness. Her bright, smiling face stood in contrasting to the dreary, dingy pit in which they found themselves, but the Psyker listened to the conversation with bright eyes as she allowed the mechanicus to do the talking.

----------


## Erulasto

Severine allowed her companions to keep an eye out for trouble, as it was not entirely her strong suit. Instead, the Sister shuffled into her own seat across from Karndor and pulled out a data-slate and a data-quill as she began taking notes on the conversation, occasionally glancing up from the slate to the man in question.

*You say it was a death trip.* Severine began, curiosity piquing the tone of her voice. *Can you please elaborate? I am unfamiliar with the dangers that are out in the Basalt Wastelands. Mutants, mayhaps? Morenatural predators?*

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl Kandor watches as yet another acolyte sits down at the table. He grins and off handily says to Xerros, "*You certainly have a number of beautiful women in your retinue.*" Turning to Severine and addressing her question, "*The Basalt Wastelands are a toxic desert that make up most of the West and South of this Hive. They're practically uninhabitable, and only the toughest and strangest creatures can survive out there. Because of that there are a number of unguarded sewer and exhaust pipes that make for easy entrance or exit out of the underhive. Other than a number Giant Slaar Beasts, and Three Horned Arachnids, there's also the Basalt People, a wild group of roaming subhuman scavengers.*" He grins a roguish grin for Severine and adds, "*I wouldn't recommend the trip, but if you're desperate, maybe I can give you a tour sometime.*"

----------


## Morovir

Withdrawing a dataslate from somewhere within his robes, Xerros-926 makes a couple of cursory notes on it, before returning his gaze to Harl, continuing where he left off:

"Very well. On to more modern technology. From my observations so far, I have noted the weaponry used by dwellers of the underhive to be largely low-calibre stub-, auto- and las-weapons, with a few larger calibre weapons interspersed at the higher ranks. Would you say that this was the case? Would you note any specific gangs or groups as having significantly higher levels of technology than this that would suggest an origin of outside the underhive?"

He leans forwards slightly in his seat.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl drew his cloak around him, doing his best to conceal his wound, keeping his weight on his good leg as he listened to the scavenger talk.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I suppose,*" Harl replies with a casual shrug, "*I'd say the gangers generally have the best arms down here, though that's probably because some of them have been banking with your colleagues.*" He points to the Credit Guilder coin shaped clasp on Xerros' cloak at this. The scum then casually strokes his thick beard before continuing, "*But you pretty much have to have a weapon down here to survive. Even the most infirm mother and the smallest child can fire a stubber.*"

Harl Kandor's eyes harden then, and he flashes Xerros and the others a serious look that might be taken as a warning, "*But is there something in particular you might be referring to? Petrovskii send you for something in particular?*" Somehow, this was being asked as some sort of paranoid accusation, and though the scum hadn't moved a centimeter, one had the sense that he had readied his laspistol again.

----------


## dojango

"Aye, we do good business down here.  But maybe someone gets some flashy weapons that are too flash, ya know?  More than what we normally lend?  So we wanna know if some gangers have some really good stuff.  Really weird.  Cause that means they got some dosh to spend they ain't borrowing from us.  And if you wanna upgrade, maybe you can fill out a loan application and we can take a look over, yeah?"

----------


## Erulasto

Ignoring the crude implication of his words, Severine scribbled a few notes herself on the Basalt Wastes on her data-slate. The lowest strata of Imperial society were often of a more base instinct. Many tomes - some blacklisted by the Inquisition - on the socio-economic hierarchies in the Imperium had taught her as much.

*"My colleague is correct. If they are receiving funding for weapons from a source outside the Credit Guild they could be in breach of contract and have their assets seized."*

----------


## Morovir

Emitting a binaric blurt of frustration, Xerros-926 raises his hand and clicks his fingers.

"Command: Leave us - Master Kander and I have Mechanicus business to discuss - business not for the ears of Credit Guild lackeys."

Once the others have withdrawn far enough, Xerros-926 leans in closer, and modulates his voice so that only the man opposite can hear him.

*Spoiler: GM:*
Show

"As I said, my loyalties lie with the Adeptus Mechanicus over any guild. But, of course, you are most discerning. Rumours have reached the Cult Mechanicus Helius of... xenotech in the underhive. Part of my research is to verify those rumours, one way or another. Magos Petrovskii said that you were an old friend who could be of great help in my inquiries."

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Apologies, I have edited this post to address all player posts, which I somehow missed initially! My bad. 





> "Aye, we do good business down here. But maybe someone gets some flashy weapons that are too flash, ya know? More than what we normally lend? So we wanna know if some gangers have some really good stuff. Really weird. Cause that means they got some dosh to spend they ain't borrowing from us. And if you wanna upgrade, maybe you can fill out a loan application and we can take a look over, yeah?"





> "My colleague is correct. If they are receiving funding for weapons from a source outside the Credit Guild they could be in breach of contract and have their assets seized."


Harl Kandor grins at the questions, and gives the Feral Worlder and the Sister a shrug saying, "*I hear Boss Half Face recently started carrying a high end flamer. But I heard he got that specifically by dealing with the Credit Guild. The real question is how... if anything I figured you would know.*" He gives Xerros, the supposed leader a smug eyebrow raise. 



Kandor's eyebrow raises, and without having to say anything, one could tell that he knows exactly what Xerros is talking about. "*There was a battle just a couple of days ago in Hex BG7. Rumor has it the gangs were fighting over some xenos tech... but you already knew that, didn't you?*" He grins, but there is something cold and hard in the expression.

----------


## Morovir

Keeping his face perfectly still, Xerros-926 replies:

"Knowledge is power, Master Kander. The Mechanicus shall make sure that you are compensated for your assistance."

----------


## Bennosuke

Kandor nods his head in acceptance and almost as if making a guilty admission replies, "*So maybe I decided to check out Hex BG7 last night. The Tora were still cleaning up the battle site. They managed to get me pretty good.*" He pulls back his heavy hide cloak to reveal a charred las wound on his abdomen, a bloody spotted bandage visible under his burned shirt. You can also seen now that his flak chest piece is scorched from more las fire. He grins at Xerros with a wild determined fire and says, "*But at least I got this*" before pulling from under the table an ornate and gilded bolt pistol. The weapon is a thing of beauty, and on its side is a plaque that reads "Mercutio"

----------


## Morovir

Leaning in to examine the bolt pistol, Xerros-926 exhales softly through his rebreather.

"Fascinating... The Mechanicus shall be most pleased at the recovery of such an exquisite piece."

Looking back up at Kandor, he continues:

"The Tora you say? I believe my... associates in the Credit Guild have dealings with them - this will be a useful tangent to follow up on. My sincere thanks, and that of the Mechanicus, once again, Master Kander."

----------


## Bennosuke

> Leaning in to examine the bolt pistol, Xerros-926 exhales softly through his rebreather.
> 
> "Fascinating... The Mechanicus shall be most pleased at the recovery of such an exquisite piece."


Harl's eyes narrow at the priest's words, and the scavenger quickly pulls the weapon out of reach. "*I found this for myself. Petrovskii, did ask me to go and investigate that site, and he sure as hell didn't put himself at risk... and I have to assume you ain't here to pay me for it.*" Kandor's gaze drops down to the wound in his gut. The bolt pistol remains on the table, with Harl's gloved hand wrapped around the grip, the over-sized muzzle now pointed at Xerros.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> "The Tora you say? I believe my... associates in the Credit Guild have had dealings with them - this will be a useful tangent to follow up on. My sincere thanks, and that of the Mechanicus, once again, Master Kander."


It's the Sabay who have had dealings with the Guild. The acolytes are going to The Tora later, which is why the Tora gangers the group just ran into was so proud of setting up the meeting.

----------


## Morovir

"For now, its possession by a known entity to the Adeptus Mechanicus is sufficient. I will not seek to take it off your hands until sufficient remuneration is provided, including meducae attention for your injury."

Despite the weapon pointed at him, Xerros-926 remains unfazed, at least openly.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Removed the 'had' from what Xerros said to suggest that the dealing are yet to come.

----------


## Erulasto

Severine was about to respond to Kander when Xerros issued his rather abrupt command. A slender brow quirked in mild irritation, though instead of speaking up she simply gathered up her data-slate and tucked the quill back into the messy bun her hair had been bound into.

Rising, she slipped away from them to stand at a respectable distance. The Sister had no plans to step fully out of the room, but she would at least give them a modicum of privacy.

While she waited, the Sister took a moment to reload her stubb revolvers spent ammunition. A quick glance to her other companions.

*I fear that the hostility exhibited by these gangs may escalate with us caught in the crossfire. I would surmise we are looking at the early steps into an arms race.*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


So far, as was usual, Marcella had remained quiet and had preferred to let everyone else do the talking. Being complimented as a beautiful woman would've been nice if the source of the pleasantry was a studly fellow who was offering to take her away to his highborn castle where all her needs and wants would be attended to, but as it originated from a scum-bag Marcella let it roll off her back. 

Unaware that she had sat at the table when his Cogliness had desired her positioned by the entrance with the rest of his underlings, Marcella continued to listen, like a kid sitting at the table with the adults, her eyes moving back and forth between each speaker and absorbing what they said.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*What this?*" Kandor says glancing down at his bandages with a good natured grin, "*You think this needs medical attention? I'm just fine. I'll heal up in no time.*" He chuckles a little, but the act must cause a spasm of pain, because he stops suddenly grimacing. 

Perhaps sobered by the pain, Harl Kandor says seriously, "*Look, I'm keeping this beauty here, but if you want I'll do you a favor. I can take you to the site in BG7 where the shootout happened. I don't think there's any weapons I might of missed, but you're clearly interested in whatever it was they were fighting over.*"

----------


## Morovir

"That would be much appreciated, and greatly useful to my research. I will report the weapon to my superiors, but I am sure that they will pay handsomely when they come to retrieve it."

Tentatively, he extends a hand, as if expecting Harl Kandor to take it in agreement.

----------


## dojango

Luis takes in the man's wounds.  He figures the man will live.  Probably.  "So, Clan Tora won the little battle?  Eh, good for them.  So tell me... who's winning the little clan war?  Guild thinks its easier to back the winner when you back both parties... but we still wanna get paid, you know?"

----------


## Bennosuke

While Xerros is speaking, Harl Kandor removes a small rusty silver case, and opening it, procures and lights a lho-stick. When the tech priest is finished, the scavenger blows a a dark cloud of sacrine smelling smoke into his face. "*Look here,*" he says flatly, "*I'm happy to help you, since you say you're a friend of Petrovskii,*" before taking another pull at the narcotic stick. The cherry lights his face in red, casting dark shadows under his eyes, and says, "*But no one hired me to go out there, and this pistol is mine now. I know a hustle when I see one.*" 




> "So, Clan Tora won the little battle? Eh, good for them. So tell me... who's winning the little clan war? Guild thinks its easier to back the winner when you back both parties... but we still wanna get paid, you know?"


Harl raises an eyebrow at this question, and blows another cloud of smoke into Xerros' face. "*Well I'd say The Sabay have taken the upper hand of late... thanks to the money your Guild has been supplying them.*"

Harl Kandor shuffles to the end of the booth, standing with a grimace of pain. Without the table in the way, you can see that he has both the las pistol and the bolt pistol in hand and ready to use. "*I'll pick you up at your hab at midnight tonight,*" he says, and the grin on his face tells you he knows exactly where the acolytes are staying, "*and if you have thirty thrones when I meet you, I'll show you everything I found at Hex BG7, including where Clan Tora left their booby traps.*" The scavenger then shuffles past the acolytes and heads out of the tavern, tossing small single copper throne to the bartender on his way out.

----------


## Morovir

Resisting the urge to react at the accusation of this 'hustle', Xerros-926 says nothing, merely bowing his head as the scavenger lays out his terms.

After he leaves, Xerros rises from the stall, turning to the others:

"Instruction: Settle your dues and ready yourselves to leave. Explanation: We are done here."

----------


## Wyndeward

> Resisting the urge to react at the accusation of this 'hustle', Xerros-926 says nothing, merely bowing his head as the scavenger lays out his terms.
> 
> After he leaves, Xerros rises from the stall, turning to the others:
> 
> "Instruction: Settle your dues and ready yourselves to leave. Explanation: We are done here."


With that, Arl waited for the others to sort themselves out before leaving the den of iniquity.  It was shaping up for a long night.

----------


## dojango

"I suppose drinks will have to wait until business is done.  Once complete, we can return here to celebrate our victory!"

----------


## Bennosuke

With that the acolytes depart from The Squat's Behind. Patrons of the tavern seem to push back out of their way as they go. Not even the bartender speaks up, simply watching them with his large dark eyes. 

(OOC: Unless anyone has anything they wish to do, I can move us forward to when the acolytes are brought to Clan Tora, an event that will be taking place this afternoon, in game)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella hummed softly to herself as the group departed the Squat's Behind. As usual, shockingly, she had nothing to say. Everything seemed straight-forward to her, and unless some arcane event reared its mystical head during their tour, she doubted she'd need to become a slick talker at their destination.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Later that Evening*

Later that evening, about ten minutes after the their promised time, Bail "Shortstick" Georgy and his hunched companion Leetus arrive at Url's hab. Their arrival is punctuated by a series of unnecessarily forceful bangs on the plastic hab door. 

The acolyte who opens the door finds the two gangers eagerly grinning. The pair have apparently changed clothes and are now wearing tatters in their clan colors of purple and red. While Georgy has one hand resting on the handle of a holstered stub revolver, Leetus holds in both hands a pair of curved rusted daggers. Excitedly Georgy says, "*I hope we didn't keep you too long. Are yous guys ready to go?*"

----------


## dojango

"Naw, just got back from gettin' a drink.  Ran into a few of them ryder thingies.  They good eatin' at all?" asks Luis, as he slings his bow over his gold cape.

----------


## Erulasto

Severine had spent much of the following time pouring through her notes and other bits of information she had accumulated in her investigations. Her eyes were glued to the data-slate for much of the time, including the trip back to their hab-unit. 

When Georgy and Leetus arrived, she swiftly set aside her musings and checked her stubb revolver before slipping it into the folds of her cloak.

*You have impeccable timing, sir.* Severine said politely, *Luis is correct. We returned not long ago, but I believe we should have no further issues that need to be addressed before we depart.*

----------


## Bennosuke

The hunched Leetus snickers at Luis' question and nods his misshapen pimpled head and replies, "*Oh yeah, thems good eating.*" His tongue actually comes out to lick his wormy lips in Pavlovian hunger.

Even Shortstick scowls with slight disgust, and cutting his companion off says, "*I'd be careful mate. Dem ryders feast on the trash and runoff of the underhive. Eating too many of dem might turn yous into a twist, or might straight drop you.*" Changing his tone, Georgy then adds, "*Well anyways, if yous is ready, we's best be on our way. Best not to keep the big boss waiting.*" He then turns back to Leetus and says something quickly in a thick Hive-cant, not understood by a speaker of just Low Gothic. 

(OOC: If anyone has the advanced skill Speak Hive Dialect, speak up and I'll translate for you. Otherwise, you can make a Speak Low Gothic roll at -20 to try to understand)

The group gathers and departs Url's hab. Georgy and Leetus lead the acolytes out of the hex, down winding corridors and tunnels that become increasingly circuitous, grimier, and less well maintained. The temperature also continues to drop, till thick clouds of white smoke come out of your mouths with each breath. Georgy and Leetus blather on and on, and banter back and forth during the journey, which overall takes about thirty minutes on foot. 

Eventually the acolytes exit out of a tunnel and into what appears to be a large and foul smelling junkyard. Metal pipes jut out of the ground between piles of scrap, burping out plumes of sulfurous yellow smoke. The dirty ground sparkles with shattered glass where it pokes out between heaps of trash. Erected in the middle of the yard is a large shanty structure, seemingly cobbled together from scrap and spit. The large wooden doors are guarded by a pair of older looking gangers, also dressed in red and purple, each holding a beat up looking stub rifle. A tattered banner hangs above entrance, depicting three poorly drawn ryders in the colors of red and purple. 

The first guard, a punk with a greasy spiked mohawk and a toothy grin steps up to Georgy and asks, "*These the Guilders?*" Georgy affirms that it is, and the ganger then points his rifle at the group of acolytes and insists, "*Alright, hand over your weapons, before we let you in to see the boss.*"

(OOC: Please clearly state what weapons you hand over, and if you dare, those that you don't hand over)

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl unshouldered his rifle and handed it over, then his sword, then his throwing knives and his fighting knife.

----------


## Morovir

Tilting his head, Xerros-926 runs the dialect through his translation coils, but can make neither head not tail of it.

Although he hands over his lascarbine and laspistol, he stubbornly keeps hold of his staff. It would be unseemly for a priest of the Adeptus Mechanicus to go without an icon of his faith, after all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella unholstered her clean, modern-looking laspistol, and spun it around on her index finger in order to hand it over grip-first. It was a neat little trick she had committed to muscle memory over a day, as not only was it very satisfying to produce but she liked to think it would give her a deceptive edge. When others witnessed her do this little trademark, the first idea that would pop into their head was that she was some sort of gun-slinger, and they would adapt their behaviour towards her in accord. 

That was her reasoning anyway. She just hoped she didn't have to explain it to anyone, otherwise it might be one of those sounds-great-in-her-head-but-silly-when-trying-to-explain-it moments for her.

ooc:
*Spoiler*
Show

Marcella has two weapons: her gun and her brain. 

She has given them one of these weapons. 

(it's the gun)

----------


## Erulasto

Severine maintained a collected demeanor as they were led to the gangers hovel, and took a moment to inspect their surroundings with a trained eye. Handing over their weapons was expected, though an unpleasant thought. To be surrounded by such scum and be unarmed was not ideal, but Severine wasnt going to jeopardize their assignment with bluster and bravado.

The Sister clipped the belt that held her revolver, and handed it over to the guard without a word.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Giving up the gun. Still leaning on the staff, unless they make a big deal about it. If they do press her on the staff, shell give it up with a bit of a glare but not much else.

----------


## Bennosuke

The second guard, a younger man with a shaved and tattooed head comes forwards and begins collecting the weapons of the acolytes. He quickly pads each of them down, making sure they are giving up everything. He makes no attempts to remove anyone's staff.

He eyes Xerros with extra caution and curiosity, even going so far as to bring his face close to the tech priest's so that he can sniff at him. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I'm going to wait for Dojango, but if nothing by tomorrow morning, will just move things forwards.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


> Before they're in the company of the Gun-Grabbers <
Having heard the greasy, gross gangers snicker to each other in their own tongue...and understanding it, Marcella waited until there was distracting noise and a bit of distance between herself and the gangers, before whispering into Xerros' ear. Or at least what passed for an ear. 

"Their boss wants to know who is bankrolling the Sabay. They think it might be a noble. Might be useful."

Her information delivered, she resumed a normal walking position and continued.

> End Prelude < 

Marcella had nothing else on her. Her knife and grenade were at home.

----------


## dojango

Luis unslings his bow and lays it against the wall.  Then he pulls his flintlock pistol out of its holster and hands it over to the man.  When the guard searches him and finds the axe, he looks confused for a moment, and says, "S' not a weapon, it's a tool."  But he hands it over nonetheless.

----------


## Bennosuke

Baldy sneers at Luis' comment about the ax, and snatches it away with a grumble. The entire party successfully disarmed, Georgy says, "*Right den, follow me an' I'll introduce yous and all.*" He and Leetus push past the two armed gangers through the large wooden double doors. 

The acolytes enter into a large hallway filled with a hodge podge of benches, long mess hall tables, and plastic chairs. They pass a group of kids huddled in one corner playing dice, where it looks like they are betting with rounds of a stub revolver. The gangers look up from their game with curious guarded stares. Elsewhere a pair of gangers huddle over mess tables scarfing down plates of what look like roasted mutated bugs. The skeletal looking kids, vigorously shovel handfuls of the insects into their mouths, far less interested with the new  

The acolytes pass through the hall to the back, where a man older and better groomed than his followers, sits at a rich wooden desk. He is thin and dressed in thick synthetic robes of Clan Tora colors. His dark hair and goatee are slick and threaded with thin copper wire, and his eyes are lined with some form of black jellied liner. He appears to be working on a data slate, and as the acolytes approach, he looks up from his work and grins. Even from meters away, the acolytes can smell the thick cloying aroma of obscura coming from this man. 

"*Boss, these are the Credit Guilders I told you about,*" Georgy says with an excited grin and an almost comical salute.

The man rises, and splays his hands out towards the acolytes. "*Welcome,*" he says with a salesman's grin, "*thank you for coming to my... humble abode.*" At his  black leather belt, you can see a holstered fine leather pistol.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl bowed his head, acknowledging the welcome and looked to the others to speak.

----------


## dojango

Luis also gives a deep bow, in the style he'd been taught to while working for the rogue trader.  "Glad to meet you, boss.  Yeah, we're with the Credit Guild.  And you're the man we wanted to see.  Management wants us to do a little fact-finding down here about some of our borrowers.  Seems like they might be getting up to something that it would look real bad for the Credit Guild to be involved in, yeah?  So maybe we need a little help in... removing the problem... permanently..."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella gave a little head-bow when the Boss Man looked her way, but otherwise remained quiet. So far she was used to not saying much in public to those who they met, but when in private, she was feeling more useful.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Pleasure,*" the man says warmly, "*My... associates call me Boss Ezruth, though you can simply call me by my first name, Lazar if you prefer.*" His eyes narrow at first at Luis' proposal, but when they relax, his grin only widens. In reply Boss Ezruth says, "*Dare I make an assumption as to whom these troublesome borrows may be? You bring quiet the interesting... offer to me. How much support would the Credit Guild be looking to provide?*"

----------


## dojango

Luis waves his hands in an expansive gesture and says, "I suppose it depends on your needs.  And your finances.  Our bean counters," he nods in the direction of Marcella and Sister Severine "might take a look at yer books to get an idea of what will work best for you.  But before we do that...  we need to repossess some dangerous and valuable equipment that some idiot has been dragging around these halls.  Only once that's done will we be in a position to do business."

----------


## Bennosuke

Boss Ezruth's eyebrows raise at the idea of his finances being reviewed, though he maintains his mask like grin. Struggling to prevent his facade from cracking he asks, "*What dangerous and valuable equipment might you be looking for?*" His voice hastens and he adds, "*I hope you haven't been listening to rumors spread by Boss Half Face and his thugs. We have only the most humble of arms with which to defend ourselves from the Sabay.*" 

(OOC: Just as a reminder, it's the Sabay who were trading for the Xenos weapons; the deal interrupted by Ezruth and his gang)

----------


## dojango

Luis nods towards the tech-priest.  "The... technical adviser knows the specifics.  Some sort of weapons... if it gets out that they're being used down here, this place will be crawling with riot cops an' soldiers shootin' up the place.  Very bad for business.  And when they're done, they'll probably just draft everyone they find into a penal legion or turn them in ta servitors.  You know, the usual.  Also bad for business.  So the credit guild wants ta find this **** and... dispose of it properly... and maybe make sure that the people responsible don't do it again?  But... quiet-like."

(OOC:  Yeah, I know it's the other gang that had the stuff.  The plan is basically to get this guy's support in helping us find the xenotech.  The carrot is the promise of loans and the stick is oh ****, the arbites are going to blow up the whole underhive if they find out)

----------


## Bennosuke

The gang boss' confidence seems to return to his face, his eyes lighting with an almost feral confidence. "*Well I assure you sir that we have nothing to truly hide,*" he says flatly, "*although of course you must understand the... lawless nature of. Not even the local enforcers will brave these streets, preferring to stick to the rail stop in the underhive. So let's start talking figures.*" The hungry grin only spreads across Boss Ezruth's face, and his fingers begin to fidget with a greedy sort of excitement. 

By now the other gangers throughout the hall have begun creeping closer, so that there is now a loose net encircling the group. 

(OOC: Other players can certainly chime in if they have anything to do or say)

----------


## Morovir

Resting his staff in the crook of his shoulder, Xerros-926 makes the sign of the Cog to the gang boss, but says nothing.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: I know I've been very busy, but am I missing something? Anyone waiting on me for something?)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Like always, Marcella stood there quietly, her brown eyes moving between the boss and her crewmates. She said nothing and tried minimising her presence, preferring to be on the peripherals and out of notice.

----------


## Bennosuke

Allowing her senses to float out along the threads of the warp that separated this reality from the other side, Marcella pushed back her awareness of those in the large hall and noted the pair of individuals in a room off to the side of the hall. Her senses pushed farther and farther; the guards at the door, a couple more gangers out behind the building standing sentry... _and what was this?_ It was the same presence from the airducts... they were nearby somewhere... could they be listening in, following the acolytes?

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

While the others talked, Marcella's mind wandered. The presence of others in the compound was of no surprise...but the ones in the air ducts piqued her interest.

Externally, Marcella perked an eyebrow and turned her head to look in the direction of the interlopers. Did they belong here? 

On one hand, it wasn't beyond the realm of possibility that this gang-leader had a snoop that kept a watch on hi whole crew, slithering about the air-ducts here and elsewhere to keep him informed. But that seemed quite elaborate...

On the other, and far more likely probability, was that they were spies. 

Reaching into her cloak, Marcella withdrew a datapad and a writing instrument. Ignoring any odd looks, the Psyker drew on her pad, creating a silent communication that could not be listened in to. 

Once completed, she gently reached it forward and offered it to Luis:

_'We're being listened to. South air ducts.'_

Catching his attention and locking eyes with him, she gestured to Boss Ezruth in an unspoken question of whether she should show him or not. 

*If she should:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Marcella looks at Ezruth, and turns the pad around t reveal to him the words she had written. With her free hand, she made the 'talking' gesture of moving her fingers up and down against her thumb, while mouthing 'Keep talking'.


*If she shouldn't:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Marcella tucked the pad away, allowing Luis and the others to decide what to reveal to Ezruth, if anything.

----------


## dojango

Luis looked at the writing on the datapad.  He turned it over.  Weird squiggles.  One of these years he'd have to learn him some letters.  He shrugged and passed it back to Marcella.  "I ain't the numbers guy.  How abouts you tell our bean-counters what you think you'd need to secure a bigger share o' the underhive trade, and they'll crunch the numbers?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

It was lucky that Marcella had a strong mind, for it is what stopped her from staring dumbfounded at her illiterate compatriot with a combination of exhaustion and dread. Instead, she remained exactly as she was...and tilted her hands by several degrees so that the rest of her crew could see what she had written.

----------


## Bennosuke

As if on cue, Severine steps forward, joining Luis and Marcella at the boss' table. "*It would be my pleasure to help,*" the Sister says with a warm smile and a curt bow at the neck. She turns to Marcella and says, "*Low accountant Jan, would you please hand me your data pad?*" She holds a hand out to take Marcella's data pad, and reviews the Psyker's message. 

As if deep in thought she says, "*This is interesting. Very interesting.*" Severine looks up and says with a grin, "*Well if these figures are correct, and your documents all check out... well it looks like we'd be able to lend you and your associates one hundred thousand thrones.*"

Boss Ezruth's eyes light up with excitement, a foolish hungry grin spreading across his face. As the boss delights over his possible purse, Severine catches Marcella's eye and furtively shakes her head "no".

----------


## Morovir

His eyes flickering over the message that the psyker had written on her datapad, Xerros-926 continues to maintain the facade of normalcy. _Knowledge is power, after all_. Instead of focussing his attention on the conversation between the gang leader and the adept, Xerros instead looks at the weapons that the gangers had on display, playing the part of the cobgboy more concerned with technology than anything else.

----------


## Wyndeward

> His eyes flickering over the message that the psyker had written on her datapad, Xerros-926 continues to maintain the facade of normalcy. _Knowledge is power, after all_. Instead of focussing his attention on the conversation between the gang leader and the adept, Xerros instead looks at the weapons that the gangers had on display, playing the part of the cobgboy more concerned with technology than anything else.


Arl stood watch, eyeing the gang leader and his minions, trying to ignore the pain in his leg.  He shifted his weight to his good leg, in an effort to relieve the ache.

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Xerros could ascertain, most of the gangers were armed with some form or another of pistol. Most had stub revolvers, though a few had autopistols. 

They've now gathered tightly around the acolytes and Boss Ezruth's desk. Some of them point and jeer at the more "foreign" looking members of the Credit Guild, such as the Tech Priest and some of the more feral appearing individuals. 

One, an older looking boy with a head of greasy spiked blue hair walks up to Arl and with a **** eating grin says, "*What backwards mud bucket of a world did yous come from?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella liked this. Though she spoke little and had no real say in the overall strategic direction their group was going, she was having a large influence over the tactical situation. The moment with the fetid rats earlier, and now with spotting the hidden eavesdroppers, the Psyker was feeling quiet, but indispensable. 

But, she couldn't get a big head. No pun intended. So, Marcella withdrew her datapad back to her person and filed it away into the folds of her coat. Once more, her lips were sealed, as she looked up and about at the gaggle of canting gangers with her large, brown eyes.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well, this is wonderful,*" Boss Ezruth exclaims, clapping his hands together. He looks from Luis, to Severine to Marcella and says, "*I will have our records gathered on a data slate, and will have it brought to you by tomorrow morning.*" He glances at the gathered thugs, a shooting them a stern glance for a moment and says, "*Is there anything else you will need, or that we can be in assistance with?*" He rubs his hands together in the most greedy of gestures.

----------


## Wyndeward

> As far as Xerros could ascertain, most of the gangers were armed with some form or another of pistol. Most had stub revolvers, though a few had autopistols. 
> 
> They've now gathered tightly around the acolytes and Boss Ezruth's desk. Some of them point and jeer at the more "foreign" looking members of the Credit Guild, such as the Tech Priest and some of the more feral appearing individuals. 
> 
> One, an older looking boy with a head of greasy spiked blue hair walks up to Arl and with a **** eating grin says, "*What backwards mud bucket of a world did yous come from?*"


"I hail from Kesh.  It is a place where you can breathe the air without coughing and hunt the game and actually have it be worth eating. "

----------


## Bennosuke

The punk snorts and gives Arl a queer sort of look. "*Kesh?*" he asks in ignorant confusion, "*never heard of it. Are the women there as ugly as yous?*" He slaps his knee and guffaws, satisfied with his joke. Some of the nearby gang members also snicker. 

But Boss Ezruth speaks up, his voice rising with furious disapproval. "*Leave our honored guests alone,*" he commands, and the boy with the spiky red hair goes rigid. 

He stumbles back from Arl as if struck and whimpres, "*I'm sorry boss. Yes of course. My apologies.*" 

Boss Ezruth walks over to Arl, and resting a ring encrusted hand on the offworlder's shoulder says, "*My apologies for Skiff's lack of courtesy good sir. I hope you do not take offense.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> The punk snorts and gives Arl a queer sort of look. "*Kesh?*" he asks in ignorant confusion, "*never heard of it. Are the women there as ugly as yous?*" He slaps his knee and guffaws, satisfied with his joke. Some of the nearby gang members also snicker. 
> 
> But Boss Ezruth speaks up, his voice rising with furious disapproval. "*Leave our honored guests alone,*" he commands, and the boy with the spiky red hair goes rigid. 
> 
> He stumbles back from Arl as if struck and whimpres, "*I'm sorry boss. Yes of course. My apologies.*" 
> 
> Boss Ezruth walks over to Arl, and resting a ring encrusted hand on the offworlder's shoulder says, "*My apologies for Skiff's lack of courtesy good sir. I hope you do not take offense.*"


"*None taken -- beginnings are fragile things and should not be allowed to be ruined by a single insult, most likely meant in jest.  Customs differ and we all should make allowances...  Besides, I have few places to put him*," Arl said, rolling up a sleeve to expose scarification on his arm.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ezruth's eyes widen when he sees the mangled knots of tissue that cover Arl's arm. "*Most understanding,*" he says between clenched teeth. He eyes the one called Skiff, who bows his head and with eyes staring at his boot says, "*My apologies Sir Guilder.*"

Boss Ezruth claps his hands together, and says with finality, "*Very good then. Is there anything else you will need from us? Otherwise, I can have you seen to the entrance, where your arms shall be returned to you.*" 

(OOC: Shall we move on to the next scene?)

----------


## dojango

Luis shrugs.  "As I say, we have some repo work to do.  A guide or three to these streets would not be amiss."

----------


## Morovir

As they leave, Xerros-926 makes the sign of the Cog to Ezruth again, speaking for the first time:

"Blessing: May the Omnissiah favour you and your guns never jam."

He felt it couldn't hurt to keep things sweet with the gangers whilst they were still outnumbered and outgunned.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ezruth chuckles at Luis' suggestion and replies, "*Perhaps that can be arranged at some point, though I'm certain that based on the equipment you five were carrying that you are pretty capable of taking care of yourselves down here. And I'm sure no one would be stupid enough to attack Credit Guilders.*" He claps Luis on the back, and practically starts shooing him and the others towards the door, saying, "*And besides, I don't know how much your host Url would appreciate my boys taking up space around his hovel.*" He chuckles at this as well.

As the group exits the gang's hideout, their gear is returned to them, and an extensive check confirms that nothing has been pilfered, damaged, or rigged. 

**************************************************  *****

Boss Ezruth makes sure that Georgy and Leetus guide the group back to Url's hab. And them man seems relieved to have the acolytes back, making it clear how much he disapproves of The Tora, as well as the Sabay. 

It is much later in the evening (planetary midnight; not that there is any change to the brightness of the underhive lamps) when Harl Kandor comes knocking at the door of Url's hab. He wears a large heavy cloak around his armored shoulders, and his two pistols are visible at his worn leather belt. When the acolytes come to the door he flashes his rougish grin and says, "*Glad to see you five have survived so far. Hope you aren't finding this toxic hellhole too inhospitable.*" He grin quickly fades though, and his eyes turn cold when he asks, "*So, do you have the promised thirty thrones?*"

----------


## dojango

Luis has the thrones in a small bag ready and tosses it to the man. "Master Xerros is ready to go. Don't lead us astray, lest you face the wrath of the machine god."

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Darn Dojango, very generous of you. I assume you are giving up all 30, and have subtracted 30 thrones from your character box, knocking Louis from 74 to 44 thrones. But let me know if the group is pooling their money or something, and I will correct this.


Harl accepts the small pouch readily. He takes a step back, and keeping one hand by his belted holster, sifts through the contents of the bag. A pleased grin spreads across his face after a moment's appraisal, and looking up he says, "*Very good. Let us proceed then.*" 

The rogue leads the acolytes out through the streets, which are mostly empty at this hour; though there is still no difference in pollution. The groups footsteps, and the constant trickle of toxic sewage in the gutters is the only noise in the underhive, but still, Harl Kandor seems to pause now and then, checking down an alley or putting his ear to the wind. It is clear that the man knows how to navigate these streets, and once or twice Harl actually forces the group to pause and wait, or double back, though it's never quiet clear what all the paranoid behaviors are for. 

The roads become more narrow, more poorly lit, and sometimes wind down into low tunnels that force the acolytes crouch down. The farther into the depths of the Underhive that Harl leads the acolytes, the colder it becomes. The walls become covered with a glossy shimmer of frozen toxic run off, and brown dirty stalagmites hang from the low ceilings at intervals where cracks have appeared in the rockrete. 

Eventually, a tunnel opens up into a large rundown cityscape. The ground here barely paved, and waist high piles of garbage dot the streets. Small rivers of brackish toxic waste trickle across the ground, often pooling at the bases of the trash heaps. The few hab buildings in this hex are completely abandoned. Some are toppled over, others completely boarded up.

Harl leads the group about twenty paces into the Hex, when he suddenly pauses, his body stiffening, and his right hand producing his fine las pistol as if by magic. Looking back at the acolytes, he raises a finger to his lips to ask for silence, his eyes narrowed in dead seriousness. 

*Spoiler: OOC:* 
Show

Please be clear as to what weapons and armor you have brought with you, and lets start with everyone giving me an awareness roll please.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Harl leads the group about twenty paces into the Hex, when he suddenly pauses, his body stiffening, and his right hand producing his fine las pistol as if by magic. Looking back at the acolytes, he raises a finger to his lips to ask for silence, his eyes narrowed in dead seriousness. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC:* 
> Show
> 
> Please be clear as to what weapons and armor you have brought with you, and lets start with everyone giving me an awareness roll please.


Arl has his trusty scoped rifle, along with his compliment of throwing knives, his sword and his knife.

(1d100)[*25*] against a 35

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Watching Harl stiffen like a deer who senses a nearby predator, Marcella once again threw her senses across the web of the Warp around them - her mind searching and spying for the essence of life that lurked all around them like the human radar she was.

ooc:
*Spoiler*
Show


Sense Presence: (1D10+5)[*10*]


Marcella is wearing her flak vest underneath her coat, she has a laspistol on her hip and magazines on her person. She has her knife, her psi-focus and a frag grenade.

----------


## dojango

Luis has his trusty axe and pistol.  His bow is a pain to manuever through the tight spaces, but he wouldn't leave it behind either.  Watching where Harl points, he narrows his eyes to peer into the gloom.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*100*] v. 29

----------


## Morovir

Fully-armed, as the Omnissiah willed, Xerros-926 follows Harl as he leads them through the narrow streets. As he comes to a halt, he casts his gaze about him, trying to locate the source of the disturbance.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Carrying laspistol, lascarbine and staff. Wearing flak vest.

Awareness: (1d100)[*26*] TN 17

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: What Arl Knows*
Show

 It's hard to discern over the constant drip of drain off, and the trickling noise of rivulets of toxic waste, but when Arl pauses, he can hear the distant sound of footsteps splashing through the muck. The sound is distant, and it's hard for Arl to figure out just how many pairs of splashing feet there are, but he can see why Harl stopped all of a sudden.


*Spoiler: What Marcella Knows*
Show

 Marcella reaches her awareness out through the warp, her mind 
 sending probing fingers out through the junk yard. 

She picks up on the frantic feral mind of hundreds of Ryders and other lesser rodents. Most of them are foraging through the trash heaps or pushing their way through underground or above ground tunnels. 

But out about thirty meters, in what would be forward and to the right, Marcella picks up on about four human minds. Their presence is familiar, carrying a certain young and pugnacious arrogance.


*Spoiler: What Luis and Xerros Know*
Show

 Neither Luis or Xerros can tell while in the Emperor's name Harl and the others have stopped. All they hear is the patter of upper hive run off, and the occasional rustle in a garbage heap.


Harl pads closer to the acolytes, and with dead seriousness under his breath says, "*Quiet now. Up ahead,*" and he points over to an areas where there is a high density of trash piles that gather so high, one would have to climb on their hands and knees to get over them.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Harl pads closer to the acolytes, and with dead seriousness under his breath says, "*Quiet now. Up ahead,*" and he points over to an areas where there is a high density of trash piles that gather so high, one would have to climb on their hands and knees to get over them.


Arl unslings his rifle and assumes a shooter's crouch.

*"Lead on -- I'll cover you and come across last."*

----------


## dojango

"You see something?  Shoot it, we can ask questions later."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Once again, Marcella's eyebrows perked as she detected the presence of four beings...laying in ambush?

Without saying anything, she waves her hand to Harl and the group at large to grab their attention. Looking in the direction in which she detected the four interlopers, she pointed several times in their direction, then made a "right turn" sign with her hand. Then she held up her right hand with four fingers extended. 

Her message was clear: up ahead and to the right there were 4 people waiting.

----------


## Morovir

Readying his lascarbine, Xerros-926 prepares himself for the combat to come.

----------


## Bennosuke

In a whisper Harl says, "*Okay, we'll move around the side of that heap over there, then up, and try to get a view of them first. If any of you can move quietly, come with me.*" 

After a quick discussion, Harl leads whatever Acolytes are following down a narrow path made by the mounds of garbage. He moves cautiously, stepping around the puddles and rivulets so as not to create noise with splashing. 

(OOC: Anyone following Harl, please give me a Stealth +10 roll. Those not following are not exempt from getting anything else done should they so choose)

----------


## Morovir

Although he yearns to follow the scavenger and be amongst the first to lay eyes on what is to come, Xerros-926 is well aware of his form's limitations. He would be nought but a hindrance in efforts of stealth. Instead, he checks his lascarbine again and mutters a brief prayer to the Omnissiah, preparing himself to provide covering fire should matters go awry.

----------


## Wyndeward

> In a whisper Harl says, "*Okay, we'll move around the side of that heap over there, then up, and try to get a view of them first. If any of you can move quietly, come with me.*" 
> 
> After a quick discussion, Harl leads whatever Acolytes are following down a narrow path made by the mounds of garbage. He moves cautiously, stepping around the puddles and rivulets so as not to create noise with splashing. 
> 
> (OOC: Anyone following Harl, please give me a Stealth +10 roll. Those not following are not exempt from getting anything else done should they so choose)


Arl carefully picked his way along the narrow path.

*Spoiler: OOC - Dice Roll*
Show

(1d100)[*94*] against a 46

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Unless you want to spend a Fate Point here


The Bear tribesman sniper sets out to follow Harl Kandor, but after only a few steps there is the loud explosion of shattering glass. The soldier's heavy boot had shattered a sheet of shin glass that had previously been nearly see-through, and now was spider webbed into hundreds of small fragments. 

The noise had practically echoed in the relative silence of the waste yard, and all those who had followed Kandor could not help but turn to stare at Alr. Almost instantly from nearby one of the goons calls out, "*Oy, what was that?*" Which is followed by the sudden unsurreptitious splashing of approaching footsteps.

----------


## dojango

Luis quietly drew his flintlock pistol and checked that it was still loaded.  He then aimed it towards the voices.

*Spoiler*
Show

Is there any cover?  Broken pillars, convenient rocks, that sort of thing?

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis can see that here is plenty of cover, and perhaps even a few hiding places if he wishes to seek them out. Of course, most of the cover is nothing more loose piles of scrap metal and junk. There are also some large pieces of rusted machinery strewn about. Most of the garbage comes up to at least waist height, though some comes nearly up to one's shoulders, creating small hills that one could hide behind, or perhaps even climb up.

----------


## Morovir

Muttering a binaric curse at the sound, Xerros-926 aims his lascarbine at the sound of the approaching footsteps.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Marcella's image flickers and softens, as if she were half-blending into her surroundings with form of ancient stealth technology. Stepping backwards as she did so and drawing out her laspistol, Marcella moved to the rear of the group and knelt next something, anything, for a further degree of cover.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl cursed and sprinted for a covered position!

Once there, he set up, bracing his rifle and waiting for his shot.

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl Kandor curses Arl under his breath before moving himself to crouch behind a pile of wreckage for cover. He raises his intricate las pistol, aiming it at the path by which the footsteps are approaching.

Stalwart, Severine drops to one knee and raises her pistol taking aim. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I'm giving everyone a full turn to ready themselves before acting. So some players used part of their turn to move behind cover, and aim, getting a half action aim bonus, while those who didn't take cover will get the full +20 aim bonus. We can assume that everyone already had their weapons ready.


The footsteps quickly grow louder, and within a few seconds, three gangers of Clan Tora clomp through the muck. One of them is easily recognized as the guardsman with the greasy spiked mohawk and a toothy grin who had taken everyone's weapons earlier that evening. He shouts with a confused look on his face, "*What the hell is going on here?*" He and one of his companions are wielding stub revolvers, while the third, an older punk with a shaved head carries a ornate though poorly maintained hunting rifle. The three are bringing their weapons to bare. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So assuming we are not going with diplomacy, which will be a difficult roll in this circumstance, I am going to ask all involved to roll initiative now, and play out your actions. 

I will roll for the gangers and for Severine. 

Gangers (1d10)[*7*] + 3
Severine (1d10)[*9*] +3

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl lines up a shot on the ganger with the rifle.

*Spoiler: OOC - die rolls*
Show



Initiative = (1d10+3)[*11*]

44 base + 20 (Aim) + 10 (short range) = 74

(1d100)[*72*]

----------


## Wyndeward

> Arl lines up a shot on the ganger with the rifle.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC - die rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Initiative = (1d10+3)[*5*]
> 
> ...


Arl's bullet struck the rifleman

(1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## Morovir

Aiming at the lead ganger, Xerros-926 lets loose a burst of lasfire from his carbine.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Initiative: (1d10+2)[*7*]

Semi-Auto Burst: (1d100)[*35*] TN 75 (BS 35 +20 Aim +10 Semi-Auto Burst +10 Short Range)

Potential Damage: (1d10+2)[*10*] (1d10+2)[*12*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella furrowed her brow, genuinely confused as to what was going on. Why were these guys - 

And then the shooting started. 

Out of reflex in conjunction with her compatriots, Marcella aimed and pulled the trigger on her laspistol, the red bolt lancing through the air to strike the lead ganger with the mohawk. 


*rolls in OOC*

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes unload on the three gangers. The red flash of Marcella's las bolt catches the boy with the spiky mohawk square in the chest, before he can even aim his stub revolver. The punk shrieks with pain, a high pitched cracking shriek, but he does not go down.

Severine's stub revolver thunders as a gout of black smoke erupts from its long heavy muzzle, and the ganger with the rifle nearly buckles over as a he takes a solid round in the leg. Despite this, the kid stays upright and begins to sidestep to get out of the line of fire.

Arl fires from his rifle, a shot that just misses the scum with the rifle, as he begins to strafe to the side, despite the solid round lodged in his leg. 

The three gangsters begin to fire back. The two revolvers go off within seconds of each other, creating explosions of noise and fire and gunpowder smoke. But neither seems to be able to hit anything. Severine suddenly cries out and is thrown backwards as if she had taken a heavy blow to the face, collapsing hard on her back. 

The Tech Priest's las carbine erupts in a series of shrieking shots. The first bolt hits the ganger with the rifle hard in the abdomen. A gout of fire erupts from his wound as he gets hurled back, landing unconscious on the ground as a small angry fire starts to spread across his torn denim clothing. Xerros' second shot catches the scum with the mohawk in the chest. The blast immediately immolates the man, his entire body exploding in fire, skin instantly blackening into charred parchment, and eyes popping like superheated eggs. 

Despite, or perhaps of this, Harl Kandor's las pistol shot goes wide against the third and final gangster; a boy with a shaved head and ragged wool clothes that have been studded with stub casings. The kid's eyes are completely wide a the carniage that has befallen his two companion's, and Luis' arrow catches him in his flank, lodging superficially as the shaft drops at an angle. He still yelps in pain.

*Spoiler: OOC: Summary*
Show

Marcella's shot hits the torso, doing 6 damage after soaking
Severine's shot hits the R leg, doing 5 damage after soaking.
Arl's shot is dodged. 

Both pistol boys miss. The rifle man shoots at Severine (randomly chosen on a d6), and she fails her dodge roll. Severine takes 7 damage after soaking with Toughness and armor. 

Xerros' first shot drops the gangster with the rifle down to -2, his second does *28 damage* after soaking, ending the ganger with the mohawk for good. 

Harl misses. Luis does 2 damage. We are back to the top of the order.

----------


## Morovir

"The Omnissiah condemns!"

Xerros-926 roars through his augmitters as his lascarbine obliterates the lead ganger, before turning his attention on the youth.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Semi-Auto Burst: (1d100)[*50*] TN 55 (BS 35 +10 Short Range +10 SAB)

----------


## dojango

Now that the fighting had started, it would be best if there were no survivors to carry word back to their masters.  Let them be swallowed up by the dangers of the underhive.  Luis loosed another arrow towards one of the remaining gangers, wounding him.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl lined up the rifleman again and fired

*Spoiler: OOC - Die Rolls*
Show



(1d100)[*62*] against a TN of 44 + 10 (aim, half action) + 10 (short range) = 64

Damage = (1d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## Wyndeward

> Arl lined up the rifleman again and fired
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC - Die Rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> (1d100)[*13*] against a TN of 44 + 10 (aim, half action) + 10 (short range) = 64
> 
> Damage = (1d10)[*8*]


Righteous FURY!

*Spoiler: OOC - Righteous FURY*
Show



(1d100)[*13*] against a TN of 64
(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine somehow finds the strength to rise from the ground, blood streaking across her face from under her helmet. Whispering a prayer under her breath, she fired her revolver again, but the shot seemed to miss its target.

Arl's hunting rifle erupts with a thunderous crack, sending out a puff of acrid white smoke. The bullet strikes the man hard in the chest, spinning him sideways while simultaneously lifting him off his feet to land hard on the ground. 

Perhaps the ganger was trying to scream, but blood from his ruptured and collapsing lung was choking him, coming out in small gouts with every exhalation. Two of the boys on the ground were still alive, though they would likely need serious medical attention if they were going to survive long term. 

(OOC: We'll end combat there, I'll spare Bananaphone to keep things moving, and any character who rolled but didn't get to act because of initiative will just save their ammo)

----------


## dojango

Luis pulled a knife from his boot.  With a glance around to see if anyone else was watching, he quickly put the wounded men out of their misery.  "The underhive is a dangerous place," he muttered to one of them, not caring if the man could hear or not.

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl Kandor watches on with dark eyes as the Feral Worlder finishes his grim and bloody job. When Luis is finished, he says simply, "*Rather ruthless for a group of Credit Guilders.*"

----------


## dojango

"Guess you haven't worked with the Specialty Collections Department before," says Luis.  "We're very generous to people who help us.  Speaking of, let's get going again, shall we?"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl polices up the gangers' weapons and ammunition, then searches each one for papers or information.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Internally, Marcella snickered at Harls puzzlement over their treatment of the downed gangers. Was he genuinely surprised that a bunch of bankers were ruthless? What a sweet summer child...

Holstering her pistol, Marcella once more said nothing, but remained quietly satisfied that she had once more contributed to the groups survival by acting as its human radar.

----------


## Bennosuke

Between the three bodies, Arl gathers 14 stub revolver bullets and the two pistols, the hunting rifle with a total of five shells, two rusty looking combat knives, a pair of brass knuckles, and a total of 12 thrones. (OOC: let me know what you are taking from this pile)

Not a single one of them have any ident tubes or papers. 

Speaking up, Severine says, "*Should we... try to hide the bodies?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Between the three bodies, Arl gathers 14 stub revolver bullets and the two pistols, the hunting rifle with a total of five shells, two rusty looking combat knives, a pair of brass knuckles, and a total of 12 thrones. (OOC: let me know what you are taking from this pile)
> 
> Not a single one of them have any ident tubes or papers. 
> 
> Speaking up, Severine says, "*Should we... try to hide the bodies?*"


Arl pocketed the shells from the hunting rifle, one of the revolvers, the 14 stub revolver rounds, the brass knuckles and the thrones.

After searching the corpses, he quickly dragged the bodies, concealing them behind a pile of refuse.

"*Back on Kesh, you couldn't guarantee resupply during a long hunt...  We best be going -- no telling who they were supposed to meet out here.*

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 shakes his head.

"Negative: It appears nothing more than a common gang murder - leave it at that. Addendum: It would look more incriminating were we to try and conceal the deed."

Gently stroking his cooling lascarbine, Xerros looks back up at them, then to Harl Kandor.

"Statement: The Omnissiah condemns."

----------


## dojango

Luis removes his arrows from the body as well. "Scavs will come pick them clean soon enough."

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl Kandor grunts, giving an affirmative nod, before starting off in the direction that the three gangers had come from. 

The path winds through heaps of rusted machinery and piles of crumbled rockcrete, and mercifully the only sounds are that of the dripping and rushing of toxic waters, and the splashing footsteps of the acolytes. 

The group step out into a wide clearing encircled by towering mounds of garbage, some of which appear to have been re-enforced with makeshift cages of steel rebar and strung up with glo lanterns. Tucked into one of the corners of the clearing is what appears to be a small camp site, with a small flickering fire and three improvised stools where perhaps the three gangers had been just previously huddled. 

Harl shrugs and says, "*Well, this is where the fighting took place I believe. It already looks like the Tora have done a bit of clean up since last night.*" He pauses before adding, "*I found the bolt pistol over there, at the base of a pile of trash that likely collapsed over it during the fight.*" He points over at a small trash heap.

----------


## Morovir

"Instruction: Spread out and search the area. Explanation: See if there's anything that the gangers missed."

Moving over to the heap indicated by Kandor, Xerros-926 prods it experimentally with the end of his staff.

----------


## dojango

While Luis wasn't familiar with the strange technologies that these gangers were supposed to be using, he could read tracks well enough.  He spent some time trying to see how the battle had played out, and who had come scavenging afterwards.

*Spoiler*
Show

Visual Calculus:  (1d100)[*17*] v. 25

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis begins to survey the scene trying to use his skills in survival and tracking to get a sense for what may have happened during the battle. Despite the fact that the battle scene appears to have been cleaned up recently, he does find splashes of dried blood in several areas of the yard, confirming that there was a large scale battle here recently.

One area of note is that there seems to be a relatively concentrated smattering of blood flecks and pools in front of and among the rubbish pile, where Kandor indicated he found the rifle. Perhaps direct investigation of this pile might be worthwhile.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl stands guard, keeping a lookout for gangers and worse.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

With little in the way of investigatory skills, Marcella kept to the outskirts and "looked" around, using her eyes as her best medium for channelling any sort of result conducive to her groups effort to get to the bottom of this case. 

ooc:
*Perception:* (1d100)[*35*] vs TN 35

----------


## Bennosuke

While scanning the area, Marcella's ears prick at the distant clattering sounds of metal being shaken. Looking up at the 40 meter high ceiling where the sound came from, she can see that the brick architecture is lined with ventilator grates through which air is allowed to flow, and from which drips the toxic sludge from the mid-hive.

The sound had definitely been foot steps on grate. Marcella's psychic powers still active, she becomes certain that again there is that familiar presence above. Someone is definitely tracking the acolytes, watching them from afar.

----------


## Bennosuke

Xerros prods around in the pile where Kandor said he found his prized bolt pistol. He prods at the pile with his staff till he is about to give up, when there is a sudden rustle within the heap of rubbish. In an explosion of  trash, a Ryder bursts out of the pile and bites the tech priest hard on the leg, it's teeth sinking into a rare area of remaining soft human flesh. With a hissing shriek, the thing lets go and darts off for to find cover in another pile of garbage. But when Xerros looks down, now laying on the rockrete strewn out with the newly exposed trash is a badly burned and partly gnawed human hand. 

(OOC: Xerros just missed his TN, so I'm going to give him the success at the cost of the surprise bite, taking one wound.)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella snapped her head about to look up at the assortment of ventilation grates, her eyes narrowed into suspicious slits. 

Her physical sight focused to the point she detected the presence of life - familiar life - Marcella reached out with her arm to pat the shoulder of whoever was closest. 

Once she got their attention, she gestured up to the grate the being was hiding in and held up her thumb to indicate that there was one contact.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl didn't start when Marcella patted his shoulder, but brought the scoped rifle up to his eye and scanned the grate, looking for whomever was tailing the party.

*Spoiler: OOC - Perception Role*
Show


(1d100)[*87*]

----------


## dojango

"The hunters become the hunted..." Luis mumbles to himself.  "Or maybe not.  Xerros, you find anythin?" he calls out as he cautiously puts his hand on his pistol.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*88*] v. 29 awareness I guess[/roll]

----------


## Bennosuke

Neither Arl nor Luis could get any idea of what Marcella had been pointing at. Perhaps the psyker was a few cards short of a full tarot deck! 

Harl crossed over to Xerros, who had just been bitten and says with a modicum of concern, "*You okay sir?*" He looks down at the burned hand and says with bright eyes, "*I wonder if that came from the owner of this gun.*" He removes the finely crafted bolt pistol from his holster, the name "Mercutio" again legible on a bronze plaque across its side.

----------


## Morovir

Letting out an binaric blurt of pain, Xerros-926 curses the Ryder as it makes its escape, distracted by the pain of his weak flesh enough to not look out like the rest of the group.

Nodding briefly to Kandor, Xerros picks up the hand and examines it, before holding it out to him.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Take it to Magos Petrovskii,*" Kandor said flatly, "*Assuming that hand belonged to the owner of my bolt pistol, he may be able to help you track it's owner.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella stared, frustrated, her eyes narrowing into annoyed slits as she searched desperately for any physical sign of what she _knew_ was there. Her eyes could be deceived - but her mind? No. 

Sighing softly in resigned annoyance, she shook her head and holstered her pistol. When everyone else would move on she would not content the action, but she would keep her extra-sensory perceptions active.

----------


## dojango

"No sign of the assets," says Luis.  "Best we kept moving, then."

----------


## Morovir

Storing the hand somewhere beneath his robes, Xerros-926 dips his head briefly, his cowl hiding the disappointment he felt at their lack of success.

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl Kandor shrugs at Luis' statement and says, "*Well this is really it. This is where I think the deed went down, and this is where I found the bolt pistol. I can take you back if that's where you wanted to go, unless there's somewhere else you want to check out first.*" He raises an eyebrow at the group.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella turned and looked at the others, awaiting their decision. She knew where her strengths lay, and investigation was not among them. She'd defer to the judgement of the others in this matter.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 shook his head sombrely beneath his hood. There was nothing more that he could do - his skills did not lend themselves to rummaging through junk, as had been proven by his recent injury.

----------


## dojango

Luis sniffed at the air for a few moments.  Death had visited this place, even before the new bodies were thrown in the rubble pile.  They weren't any closer to their goal.  Clan Tora had been extremely unhelpful.  The next thing to do would be to visit clan Sabay, either in secret or openly.  He sidled up to Harl, and threw a friendly arm around his shoulder.  "I'm glad you've profited from our relationship so far.  What sort of profit would you need to tell us about Clan Sabay?  And what secret weapons they were wielding in this battle?"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl scanned the debris and rubble, looking for threats.

He worried to himself -- trying to play the two ends off against each other left them in the middle of the crossfire, potentially.

----------


## Bennosuke

Harl gives Luis a wry grin, putting up both hands in mocking defensiveness. "*I think I told you pretty much everything I know,*" he says earnestly, "*The Sabay don't have any secret weaponry that I know of, but despite being the newer smaller gang in this part of the underhive, they seem to be much better equipped than their rivals. Sabay members often carry well crafted, almost military grade weapons. Las pistols and the like, things that are very hard to come by... unless you are damn good at scavenging.*" He nods to the finely made las pistol holstered in his belt, giving Luis a wink. Continuing, Harl adds, "*But everyone knows about Boss Half Face's dealings with The Credit Guild; that's where I think most people assume all the high end arms are coming from... In fact, I think most people assumed your group was down here just to deal with Boss Half Face again.*" 

As Harl is talking, Severine has taken off her helmet and is attending to the massive bleeding welt on her forehead, from where the bullet had struck her helmet.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 briefly looks up from his ruminations.

"Interrogative: Why is he called 'Half-Face'? Elaboration: Augmetics, injury, et cetera?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The grin spreads on Harl Kandor's face and with a flourish he says, "*They say half of his face was torn off by The Gutter Panther... and now that half is basically just scar tissue. You won't find many people down here with augmetics, pretty much no access to that in the underhive.*"

The rogue leads the acolytes out of the massive junk yard, and back through the frigid winding tunnels of the underhive. Though there is no sunlight, and no change in the brightness of the overhead glow lamps, the group can feel that it is late into the night by the time they return to Url's hab. The lights are off in the squat, inornate building, but after Harl leaves, the acolytes are greeted by Zeik as they enter, the young underhiver standing guard with his shotgun. 

"*You all finally came back,*" Zeik remarks with a grim look on his face. "*Is not my business where yous was, but yous had other callers when you was gone. It was some of them Sabay Clan boys. Wanted to set up a meeting.*" 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

If the group wants to continue talking to Harl before meeting Zeik, we can continue with the conversation in Spoiler boxes. I figured it was time to move things along though.

----------


## dojango

Luis nods.  "We have not found many leads in our wanderings.  Shall we plunge into the ice bear's den, spear in hand?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella pursed her lips, considering the implications before she shrugged. 

"If they know something we don't, it could get us the leads we need."

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl set his rifle back in its bag and holstered the newly acquired stub revolver.

"*Lord knows the Emperor hates a coward... but lets get some sleep and set the meet in the morning.*"

----------


## Bennosuke

Zeik listens to this conversation with utter befuddlement, but knows better than to speak up or ask questions. He locks the door behind the acolytes, throwing bolt after bolt home, then bringing down heavy metal blinds on several of the windows. 

The acolytes agree to head to sleep first, given how late the hour is, and how long of a day they have had. Severine makes sure to properly dress her head wound before going to sleep. Unfortunately, it is only a few hours later when the acolytes are awoken by someone pounding on the front door, and screaming for someone to open it _or else._ By the tone of his voice, and the guttural colorful curses  he uses, those who are awake enough to process it would rightly guess that this is another ganger. 

This time it is Url who comes to the door, cursing under his breath. Though there are dark circles under his eyes, the heavy set man comes alive, grabbing his shotgun and priming the first shell before walking to the entrance. He hollers across the door, asking the intruder to state their name. 

"*It's Zig with da Sabay,*" the voice replies haughtily, "*I'm here to see da Coin Guilders. Boss Half Face has a bone to pick wit' em.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


The obnoxious racket woke Marcella from her precious sleep. One eye opening first, then the other, the Psyker squeezed her hands into balled fists at being disturbed and sat upright. 

Putting some clothes on, Marcella grabbed her holster and pistol, swung her coat over her person and went and stood in such a way that she could peer around the door frame and use it as soft cover in case their visitors were less than friendly.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl opened his bleary eyes and listened to the noise, then pulled the Stub revolver from the beside table and lumbered out to see who had come a-calling.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*My guests,*" Url says flatly, "*it appears you have a caller this mornin'. You's want me to let 'em in?*"

----------


## Morovir

The lenses covering Xerros-926's eyes flickered briefly, before awakening fully to their low green glow. Reaching for his lascarbine, he checked its charge, before heading for the doorway. Standing along one wall, lascarbine raised to give him a clear shot through the door should matters escalate, he called out:

"Query: Quantify 'bone to pick' - elaboration required."

----------


## dojango

"Sure, let him in.  He's a guest." Luis quickly belts on his armor and runs a thumb over his ax, and makes sure his flintlock is loaded.  "An honored guest."

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Sorry for the delay in reply)




> "Query: Quantify 'bone to pick' - elaboration required."


There's a pause, and then with a generous helping of frustration the youth yells back, "*Like, why you's creeps haven't come to see him yet!*"




> "Sure, let him in. He's a guest." Luis quickly belts on his armor and runs a thumb over his ax, and makes sure his flintlock is loaded. "An honored guest."


Url looks from one acolyte to the next, a quizzical expression on his face, one eyebrow raised. "*Very well,*" he says with a shrug, before he gets to work turning each bolt lock. 

Finished with the process, he swings the door open, revealing a kid of maybe fifteen, his face covered with electoos, and a bullet casing shoved through one ear lobe. He gives the acolytes a once over, grinning at all the weapons trained on him and cracking wise says, "*Jeez, you's all is jumpier than the last group of guilders.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis sighs.  "We've been here less than a day, and we've been bitten by rats, attacked by Clan Tora and worst of all, unable to get a decent drink.  If Boss Half Face has some better ale, we'll go chat with him most happily."

----------


## Morovir

Lowering his lascarbine, Xerros-926 inclines his head to the side, as if in consideration of what the young ganger has said:

"Request: Elaboration is required. Specification: Last group of guilders?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella watched from the door way, her hand gripping her las-pistol around the frame and out of view of their "guest". Her eyes were narrowed into suspicious slits, and she perked and eyebrow at the suggestion that _other_ guilders had been here. Had they also come with ulterior motives?

Stretching her mind out, Marcella looked beyond the front door of their habitat to ensure that this fellow had not brought more friends along with him.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl made a smile that did not reach his eyes and holstered the stub revolver.  Looking at his fellow Acolytes, he shrugs himself into a top and pulls on his cloak.

----------


## Bennosuke

> We've been here less than a day, and we've been bitten by rats, attacked by Clan Tora and worst of all, unable to get a decent drink. If Boss Half Face has some better ale, we'll go chat with him most happily."


The thug spits on the ground at the mention of Clan Tora and says, "*No good grock brains. They's was stupid enough to attack Guilders?*" The question is equal parts surprise and disbelief. 




> "Request: Elaboration is required. Specification: Last group of guilders?"


Zig seems confused by the question. His reply is delivered with a slow choppy manner, as if he were talking to a child or someone with a brain injury. "*Yes, the last group. You know, the Guilders who have been doing business with The Boss,*" he says, looking at the Tech Priest with utter disbelief and a hint of frustration. 

It takes several frustrating moments before Marcella is able to successfully make her connection with the Warp; perhaps it was the lack of sleep. She reached her senses out throughout the nearby hab-block, but wasn't picking up anything more than the occasional pedestrian. No one nearby, no one staying still or getting close as if they were listening in or preparing for an ambush.

----------


## Wyndeward

> The thug spits on the ground at the mention of Clan Tora and says, "*No good grock brains. They's was stupid enough to attack Guilders?*" The question is equal parts surprise and disbelief. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zig seems confused by the question. His reply is delivered with a slow choppy manner, as if he were talking to a child or someone with a brain injury. "*Yes, the last group. You know, the Guilders who have been doing business with The Boss,*" he says, looking at the Tech Priest with utter disbelief and a hint of frustration. 
> 
> It takes several frustrating moments before Marcella is able to successfully make her connection with the Warp; perhaps it was the lack of sleep. She reached her senses out throughout the nearby hab-block, but wasn't picking up anything more than the occasional pedestrian. No one nearby, no one staying still or getting close as if they were listening in or preparing for an ambush.


"*I suspect the business with Clan Tora was a case of mistaken identity... no matter.*"

With that, Arl sits to wait for his compatriots to prepare.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 tapped the side of his head, as if in a _mea culpa_:

"Apology: A minor lapse on my part - so much data to inload, so little cogitator space to store it. Statement: The Omnissiah giveth, but he taketh also."

----------


## Bennosuke

The thug raises an eye at the tech priest's words and replies, "*Ya, uh, sure I guess.*" He looks at the others, Marcella and Luis and asks, "*So, we ready to go or what?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Satisfied that no one was waiting in ambush outside, Marcella nodded silently, her eyes still staring suspiciously at the ganger. 

Behind the door-frame, Marcella holstered her pistol.

----------


## dojango

"Of course, friend," Luis says, throwing an arm around the ganger, "As representative's o' the Credit Guild we got lots o' stuff to do and not much time to do it in."

----------


## Bennosuke

Zig nods his head and says, "*Great. I'll just wait till you get your things together, and then lets go. Best to not keep the boss waitin'*" 

The acolytes gather whatever gear and weapons they wish to bring and then follow the Sabay member out into the frigid smog filled air (OOC: Please specify what gear you are bringing... same concealment rules apply as before). As the thug leads the group out of the residential neighborhood and into a labyrinthine series of well lit passages, he attempts to make some small talk. "*The name's Zig,*" he repeats, clapping a hand to the chest of his moldering leather jacket, "*What should I call you when I introduce ya to the boss?*" He seems cheery enough, perhaps too naive to be weary of the new Guild Members.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl is carrying his new-acquired stub pistol and his sword, along with a conceal knife at the small of his back.

----------


## dojango

"Luis.  Client Care specialist."  He has his axe and pistol.  He looks at the bow, shrugs, and slings it over his shoulder as well.  "Might see another of those ryders.  There's good eatin' on them things."

----------


## Morovir

"Introduction: Xerros-926, Mechanicus-assigned support auxiliary and researcher."

As before, he takes his lascarbine, laspistol and staff, making little attempt at concealment.

----------


## Wyndeward

"*Arl.  Security*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

When the time to speak fell upon Marcella, the ostensibly youngest of the group uttered a single word with a soft voice.

"Marcella."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Nice to meet ya's,*" Zig says with a grin. He continued to lead the group, at one point muttering to himself, "*Talkative bunch these is,*" and not seeming to care if anyone overhears. 

Eventually the tunnels lead out into what appears to be a dilapidated and abandoned hab block, where it appears a level of the ceiling has collapsed in on the area. Stone bricks, rebar, and ferocrete chunks litter the ground, and create hills up to two stories high. Several of the hab structures have been knocked over or blown out by the sky falling event, and all structures are covered in a thick layer of dust that hangs in the frigid air. All the ceiling glo-lights, and street lamps are dead, but several blocks down is a single brick building with the lights on. It looks like it's ceiling previously collapsed and instead has been replaced with a tent like quilt, made of patches of hide, tarp, and shredded cloth. "*That's where we be headed,*" Zig says, pointing out the building. 

As the acolytes get closer, it is clear that Sabay gang members are camped out and hidden in the skeletal remains of the nearby buildings. Thugs, some no older than eight or nine years old, peer out of windows or from behind doors. Some clutch autopistols, or rusted knives, though some even hold different makes of automatic rifles. Zig waves these thugs off, shouting out as he goes, "*It's okay. Just me. These are guests of The Boss. It's okay!*" 

But as the acolytes get close to the big structure, the two Sabay gangers guarding the door, each holding what look like disused military grade las rifles, step aside. A massive and well muscled bare chested man steps through the door. His head is hooded behind a patchwork leather respirator mask, with big reflective black bug-eye goggles, and a pair of long tubes that come from the mouth opening and feed out into a pack on the man's back. Despite the cold, he wears little more than a pair of canvas slacks, and a regal fur coat that hands over the man's breathing pack. In his hands is a finely crafted and well maintained flamer, it's blocky chromed steel body connected by a long hose to the same pack as the man's respirator. 

Zig brings both forearms in a cross in front of his face in salute and says, "*Boss Half Face, I bring you the Credit Guilders as you requested.*" He finishes his salute, and turning to the group points out each acolyte individually and says, "*This is Loose... he's a specialist at caring. This is Xerox... he's the tech researcher. This 'un is Snarl, he's security. She's called Mark... even though she's a she. And the last one is Sevora, she's got a head wound.*"

Boss Sabay makes not a single move. He does not speak, though his breathing comes out in rhythmic rasping machine like noises as he appraises the group. Finally he says, "*These are not the same Guilders as before,*"

Zig looks to the group nervously, hoping one of them will speak up and explain themselves.

----------


## Morovir

Seeing as nobody was speaking up, Xerros-926 inclined his head, making the sign of the Cog on his chest.

"Explanation: Sometimes teams are recalled, reassigned, replaced for reasons unknown - we are all just cogs in a greater machine by the will of the Omnissiah."

----------


## Bennosuke

Half Face turns his masked ominous stare on the tech priest and it brings to mind the expression, _if looks were las beams_. When he speaks, Boss Half Face's voice is raspy and mechanical. "*Then you are aware of my business, and have a message for me... Xerox?*"

----------


## dojango

"Yeah, the cog-boys heard you might have some interesting, valuable stuff down here.  Stuff with a high profit margin.  Stuff that might be worth something to some ambitious Credit Guilders who are willin' to take risks.  Might be lookin' to make an... investment..."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella was characteristically quiet, but alert, her green eyes darting about he environment  the group followed this scruffy fellow to his boss. As usual, her mind-radar was active, her growing suspicion that they were being followed not having abated since the day prior when there was something up in the ventilation duct. 

Passing through the shabby shantytown, Marcella eyed the child soldiers that needed to be waved away, her tongue clicking at the sight of it. Such a wasteland of lawlessness and despair. 

Finally, however, they were presented with the Big Kahuna - literally - who looked like he just finished a round of pumping weights at the gym. 

Mark. That was her name in this cretins mind. 

Saying nothing, Marcella hangs in the background and watches the actions of boss Half Face.

----------


## Wyndeward

Marking the exits in his mind, Arl sought to appear as nothing more than a bored security officer.

Arl looked around, trying not to wince at Luis' patter.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Yeah, the cog-boys heard you might have some interesting, valuable stuff down here.  Stuff with a high profit margin.  Stuff that might be worth something to some ambitious Credit Guilders who are willin' to take risks.  Might be lookin' to make an... investment..."


The masked gang boss turns his attention quickly to Luis, his reflective black lenses focusing in on the man. "*I do not understand what you mean,*" Boss Half Face rasps, a hint of irritation crawling into his voice, "*What are you talking about? Are you not hear for the arrangement?*"

----------


## Morovir

Seeing the situation seem to be slipping away from them, Xerros-926 tries to rectify it:

"Apology: I believe I may have misspoke in my explanation prior, owing to my unfamiliarity with communicating in Low Gothic rather than binary. Explanation: The previous group of Credit Guilders sent to treat with you never returned and ceased all communications - we are their replacements. Assurance: We will endeavour to honour any arrangements made with our predecessors."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" the boss says after a moment's hesitation, his voice trailing off for a moment, before falling into a fit of hacking coughs that causes him to double over. When Half Face has finally gotten control of himself, he continues, "*You will have to inform... our patron that we unfortunately do not have his purchase. Please let him know that the exchange was interrupted, but that I am working on recovering the purchase.*" Despite the computerized monotone of Boss Half Face's voice, there is a growing anxiety in his words as he explains himself. "*I promise we will have the purchase... as promised.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis waved a hand dismissively.  "The Credit Guild knows yer good for it.  Yer success is our success.  The other team... maybe they didn't have the chops to survive down here.  Prolly why we was sent.  What're yer leads on the stuff?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Boss Half Face stiffens, both hands tightening around his flamer, which moves from his shoulder to in front of his chest. "*The Credit Guild?*" he growls with both confusion and slowly boiling anger, "*What about Lord Durchess?*" 

It was clear that the boss was becoming suspicious of the group, and the acolytes were going to have to start treading very carefully.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 cuffs Luis on the back of the head with one hand, uttering a curse of unintelligible but clearly irritated binary.

++01010011 01101000 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100011 01110010 01100001 01110000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100001++

Turning back to Boss Half-Face, he bows, hands spread wide.

"Apology: Forgive the words of the imbecile. Explanation: He is a feral-worlder, valued for muscle, not thinking. Addendum: He is easily confused, and it is simpler for him to latch onto one idea than get entangled in the murkier politics of our actions. Assurance: You will have the time you need, and you will be rewarded once the exchange is made and the purchase is recovered. Repetition: Once again, humblest apologies from this simple factotum."

He cuffs Luis again for good measure, hoping that this gesture is enough to allay the suspicions of the volatile boss.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella felt her skin tighten as the boss started to sound suspicious of their actions, his growing agitation prompting him to bring his flamethrower about and bare it in their direction. 

Was he planning to use that thing in here? The walls didn't seem particularly fireproof....would he burn his whole base down in a fit of paranoid rage?

Towards the back of the group, Marcella readied herself as surreptitiously as she could, hoping that one of the others would take the brute out of his mistrust...

----------


## dojango

Luis accepts the blows meekly enough, before grinning. "Sure gave them ryders a good thumping! They's good eating."

----------


## Bennosuke

Boss Half Face watches the ongoing communication, his hooded face belying no emotion. After Luis has spoken up he takes a single step backwards, lowering his flamer so that the gunmetal perforated nozzle is pointed at the group of acolytes. From this proximity it was possible that a single shot would catch the entire group in a single gout of flame. "*I'm sorry,*" Half Face's mechanical voice says flatly, "*but I think there has been some misunderstanding. I don't know who you are, but you are clearly uninformed of my current dealings with the prior group of Credit Guilders... though I suppose that is for the best. Now unless you can prove me wrong, I am going to ask that you all turn around and leave, and I'd suggest you think very hard about coming back... or lying again.*"

Boss Half Face's reaction causes every nearby member of Clan Sabay to draw their weapon, and those with firearms to aim it at the acolytes. Credit Guilders were supposed to be protected by a law that even the underhivers respected, but it certainly seemed like now was not the time to push that protection.

(OOC: So the acolytes have said enough things that even despite a good deception roll, show Half Face they are unaware of what is actually happening, or what The Credit Guild was doing with him. Rather than just have this end very very poorly, I am giving the acolytes a chance to just walk away... though I guess they don't HAVE TO.)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Well, this had gone pear-shaped quickly. 

Pursing her lips, Marcella took a step backwards, her gait slow and deliberate, as if to encourage the others to withdraw with her. 

They couldn't talk their way out. They certainly couldn't shoot their way out. The only option was a tactical retreat.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl looked at his companions.

"*I think it is time to take Boss Half-Face's most generous offer and leave.*"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*That would be a wise choice,*" Boss Half Face remarks darkly.

----------


## Morovir

There was nothing more to be done. Affecting a look of disinterest, Xerros-926 adjusts his robes, thumps his staff once on the floor and turns away.

They had learnt much from this confrontation, and would return the stronger for it.

----------


## dojango

Luis merely gives an exaggerated bow and follows the tech priest. Once they are outside, far away from prying eyes and ears he shrugs and says "Guess they don't have it. Let's keep watch on this place and ambush them when they return with the goods."

----------


## Bennosuke

The underhive is a twisted maze of tunnels and abandoned hab streets. Some pathways lead to dead ends of rubble, others meander nonsensically in strange directions, and with no sun, stars or other landmarks, navigation is treacherous .

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Anyone who has Surface Navigation, please give me a roll at +10. I will allow anyone who was Hive Born to roll half their Intelligence. If you have Surface Nav and are Hive born your roll is instead at +30. 

Also, please everyone give me an Awareness check.

----------


## dojango

The twisting passages of the underhive reminded Luis of the shattered ice shelves and rocky moors of his homeworld.  The principles of navigation were the same, and so he cautiously tried to retrace his steps back to their safehouse, while keeping an eye on his back for any following gangers.

*Spoiler*
Show

Navigation: (1d100)[*59*] v. 35, Awareness:  (1d100)[*1*] v. 29

----------


## Morovir

The underhive was a mystery to Xerros-926 - even the data-catacombs of Lathe-Het made more sense in comparison to this place.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Awareness: (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella stuck to the centre of the group as they moved away from the sordid pit that was Boss Half-Face' domain. Prusing her lips, the Psyker wondered to herself what their next move would be, as they still had a mission to perform within the purview of their Inquisitors direction. 


ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Awareness:* (1d100)[*6*] vs 32.

*Psyker: Sense Presence:* (1d10+5)[*11*] vs Target 7.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl considered what they had learned as he walked.  They now had the name of Half-Face's noble ally.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

(1d100)[*85*] vs. 35

----------


## Bennosuke

The group tries their best to navigate their way through the abandoned streets and winding tunnels. But as they move along, the passageways becomes somehow less familiar. Narrow alleys seem to head downward no matter how many times the group changes direction or tries to turn around, and the temperature continues to drop till not even the acolytes' heavy cloaks can shield them from the biting cold. 

Both Luis and Marcella had been aware of the distant footfalls and telltale presence of a small group that had followed the acolytes away from Half Face's tent, but as the acolytes continue to wander even their tails seem to disappear. The tunnels here are narrow and ancient, and darkened due to an outage of nearly four out of every five overhead lamp. Brownish toxic sludge pools to near ankle height on the tunnel floor, spashing and slurping with every foot fall. It is almost to the point where glow lamps would be needed to continue navigating, when in the distance a massive hooded figure appears. The giant, sloped over so that it's crown and back scrapes against the roof of the passageway, studies the approaching acolytes without movement. In it's hands, the size of a Space Marine's, it clutches a twisted piece of scrap metal that it is clearly using as a walking crutch. Plumes of smokey breath appear and dissipate in front of it's hood-shadowed face.

----------


## Morovir

Although he does not raise his lascarbine, so not to provoke unnecessarily, Xerror-926 nevertheless tightens his grip as he calls out:

"Request: Identify yourself!"

----------


## dojango

"That how you treat the elders?" mutters Luis under his breath.  "Greeting, greybeard!  What brings you to this fine place?  Would you care to break rations with us?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Upwilders,*" the giant says in a broken sort of Low Gothic, it's voice husky and too low for any human's. It is hard to truly tell in the dark, but it seems that the towering figure takes a lumbering step back, away from the group. It starts with a question that quickly transforms into shouts of fear, "*What brings... stay back! Stay back! No light!*"

----------


## Morovir

Holding up a hand to indicate the rest of the group to halt, Xerros-926 dims the light of his photolenses slightly - hopefully enough to indicate a lack of threat to the giant.

"Reassurance: We mean you no harm - we will not bring the light. Interrogative: Who are you?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The giant stops retreating, but it's position is still guarded and it makes no steps forward. 

(OOC: Wanna give me a charm roll please?)

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 tries to smile to reassure the giant. Unfortunately, given that the lower part of his face has long been replaced by a metal rebreather, this has as much success as can be expected.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

6 DoF...

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

It rarely happened. 

Normally, the youngest looking group member, the blonde sitting at the back of the group, she was a quiet one. 

She usually held her tongue and said nothing while watching the events unfold at the behest of those around her. 

But after the mismatch and pear-shaped events of Half-Boss Face, Marcella knew she had to _try_ and speak up when this...man approached them from the dark. 

"Please don't leave!" her gentle voice echoed across the tunnel. 

"We seek answers, just as you do, sir!"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I don't seek answers,*" the giant replies, his low voice somber and echoing in the hallway as he stops in his tracks, only to take a few steps forward. He comes closer to the group saying, "*I only seek safety.*" But as the giant steps forward, his silhouette sharpens, and the acolytes can see the details of his twisted face. The mutant's mouth is a long lipless slit that moves from one bat-like ear to the next, and the remaining real estate of his face is covered in an array of large rheumy yellow eyeballs, each one roving independent of the next. Though the underhivers seemed to dress in bundles of rag's and furs, the giant's skeletal frame was draped in dirty rags so thin and ragged that it looked like they might rot off of his body where he stands.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl holds his ground, his eyes scanning for an ambush.

*Spoiler: OOC - Die roll*
Show

(1d100)[*19*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl quickly scans the area, but sees no sign of a possible ambush in this narrow dark tunnel. Looking closer at the mutant, Arl notices that he has the handle of a tin pail hanging over one gangly arm, the bucket filled with what look like moldering heads of fungus, and Arl can only assume that the giant has been foraging.

----------


## dojango

"Ask your friend if he wants any of them ryder meat, maybe?" whispers Luis to Marcella.  "And ask if maybe he's seen some weird stuff down here?  Cause he's pretty weird too?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Normally, Marcella would have dismissed such an idea. But in this context, it wasn't absurd. 

Reaching a gloved hand out to receive the ryder meat that was offered to her, Marcella turned to the mutant and presented the item. 

"A token of good will?" she asked.

"We're not interested in harming you."

----------


## Bennosuke

The man-thing stumbles closer, a hand instinctively reaching out for the prize Marcella held aloft. "*Is that... fresh ryder meat,*" he asks with excitement, his slit mouth turning slick with saliva. The ryder meat was already more than a day old, and was beginning to turn ripe and grey, but this did not seem to bother the mutant.

----------


## dojango

"Our tribe shares with your tribe in our season of plenty," Luis recites, left unspoken that they will reciprocate if the time comes, "So, friend, what news from your hunting grounds?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The mutant enquired to the nature of the meat she was offering. He seemed excited. Good. 

Then Luis spoke up: "Our tribe shares with your tribe in our season of plenty. So, friend, what news from your hunting grounds?"

Marcella then gestured forward with her hand to allow the mutant to take the meat from her. 

"As my partner here says, we want to know things about this area."

----------


## Bennosuke

The giant takes another step closer, still very hesitant, but his slit-like mouth is now starting to dribble saliva, it's many eyes focused on the chunk of meat. But he stops himself, and studying the group says, "*These tunnels... these tunnels are Ant territory. You... you are not Ants... you are Norms! Why would you come this way?*" He takes another couple of steps forward, and now the mutant is less than ten yards away. As he approaches, the tunnel becomes thick with his rotten stench.

----------


## Morovir

Understanding that his particular skills do not lend well to such situations, Xerros-926 remains silent, letting the others communicate with the creature.

----------


## dojango

"Why are we here?  The Emperor's light guided our every step, right up until SOMEONE decided to take a short cut through the broken access duct a few levels back.  We're looking for... well, crap, I don't even know what we're looking for.  The exit to the upperhive, is that around here somewhere?  Or perhaps the Squat's Behind?

----------


## Bennosuke

The mutant stumbles back at Luis' sudden anger, bringing his hands up before his broken face as if for protection.

----------


## dojango

"Whoa, steady on there, big fella.  It ain't you.  Say, you wouldn't have seen some of our friends lurking around?  They got shiny coats like we do.  Seen any fellas like that lately?"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl stood silently, keeping a watch for anything threatening behind them, knowing his lack of social skills would not aid in this negotiation.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Whoa, steady on there, big fella.  It ain't you.  Say, you wouldn't have seen some of our friends lurking around?  They got shiny coats like we do.  Seen any fellas like that lately?"


The giant stops its quivering, casting its many eyes down at the floor. "*No,*" it mutters with embarrassment, "*no upworlders down in these tunnels... only Ants live down here... except the shadow lady...*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella furrowed her brow. 

"The...what?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The mutant's eyes raise from the floor to look at Marcella. Each globe is fully open; a round white circle penetrated by a black whole, each one staring deep into the psyker. "*The shadow lady,*" the giant says in a whisper, "*No one can see her, or some say she's just a blur. We only know she's around by smell. But they say she stalks the halls of the deep under, looking for Ant children to steal... so that she can eat them!*" The mutant relates this story with dead seriousness and stern fear on his face.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella didn't know how much she could buy into this flight of fantasy. It was entirely possible that _some_ entity dwelled within these sordid, fetid lower pits at the base of the hive. In fact is was nigh on a statistical certainty. But what _form_ it took to the uninitiated, uneducated or even downright suspicious was another matter entirely. It was quite possible this mutant was witnessing some type of native predator species that had survived all these millennia by scratching out a living at the base of the hive, before one of its members had grown too large to be ignored any longer. 

Or, alternatively, there were..._other_ entities out there that were as mysterious as they were malevolent. 

"I see," Marcella nodded, her colorless expression hiding her scepticism. 

"Well we would very much like to avoid any encounters with the...Shadow Lady," she nodded. 

"Our habitat is near a place called _The Squats Behind_. It's a drinking den. Do you know how to get there?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The mutant casts his gaze downward, and shakes his head in the negative. But after a moment's contemplation he looks up with his hundred eyes and says, "*I am sorry my Lady, but I don't know any of the upworlder... places. But I can take you to the tunnels that lead to the upworlder city, if that would help.*"

----------


## dojango

"Your kindness is a warm fire in the winter," says Luis, bowing.  "We will stay far away from the Shadow Lady."

----------


## Morovir

Watching what the others are doing, Xerros-926 bows his head in respectful acknowledgement to the creature. The sooner they were out of this place, the better. They needed to retreat and re-evaluate.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl bowed his head in thanks.

----------


## Bennosuke

Before anyone can do anything else, one of the giant's massive clawed hands reaches out towards Luis. The thing's arm seems to reach across nearly two meters before snatching the cooked ryder meat out from the man's hands, and whips back to shovel the greasy morsel into its slit like mouth. A sickly series of wet chomping noises follow as more oily saliva dribbles out of the mutant's mouth. It swallows as its many eyes seem to mist over with the joy of the feast. 

After a quick belch, the mutant says, "*Ah, that was.... so delicious. Thank you. Okay, follow me.*" The giant leads the acolytes back through a series of tunnels, which slowly become wider and appear more stable. After nearly a half hour of navigating through the tunnels, the mutant stops at a passage where overhead electric lamps glow. It hisses as it holds its a massive hand up to its face to shield its many eyes. "*This is as far as I can take you,*" the mutant whines, grimacing in pain, "*you just need to follow this tunnel back, and turn right, rather than left at the wall of skulls.*" 

Sure enough, the path ahead does look familiar and the acolytes get the sense that they just might be able to navigate back to their hab block from where they stand with the giant.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Pursing her lips and nodding as she peered down the dank, cavernous hallway before them, Marcella thanked the mutant. 

"Thank you," her words were simple and gentle. 

"Stay safe."

----------


## Bennosuke

The mutant places both hands over his chest in a loose approximation of the Aquila salute, before bowing low at the waist. "*Stay safe... norm friends,*" he says, still stooped to the ground. He rises and adds, "*I am Gruck,*" before turning and walking away. 

(OOC: Not sure if anyone else wants to respond or ask questions before leaving the mutant, but will give people a chance to respond. Let me know OOC if you just want to move on)

----------


## dojango

"Stay in good health, Gruck."  After the mutant disappears into the shadows, Luis muses, "He wasn't bad for a horrible mutant.  On my world we would have set him adrift on an ice floe and sent him to the embrace of the ice spirits.  Well.  Any thoughts on what next?  Head back to the upper hive and look into the fate of the other batch of credit guilders?"

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Stay in good health, Gruck."  After the mutant disappears into the shadows, Luis muses, "He wasn't bad for a horrible mutant.  On my world we would have set him adrift on an ice floe and sent him to the embrace of the ice spirits.  Well.  Any thoughts on what next?  Head back to the upper hive and look into the fate of the other batch of credit guilders?"


"I think we should do some research on the noble that Boss Half-Face named..."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella nodded to her compatriots. 

"The other Credit Guilder team, and the noble. Why didn't the others mention an initial Credit Guild team when we arrived?"

----------


## Morovir

"Affirmation: We have many questions that need to be answered and many avenues of inquiry to follow up on."

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

So someone please state where we are going next. Also, just FYI, there have been several mentions so far to the fact that everyone notices how this is a different group of Credit Guilders than who normally comes.

----------


## dojango

"Right.  Let's head back uphive and start looking for these other guilders.  Maybe we can bribe the guards at the elevator to let us know if they try to come down again.  And, uh, if they got a good look at them the last time they came this way."

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Right.  Let's head back uphive and start looking for these other guilders.  Maybe we can bribe the guards at the elevator to let us know if they try to come down again.  And, uh, if they got a good look at them the last time they came this way."


"Good -- let us hit the hostel, get our belongings and be done with this place, at least for a time."

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes return to Url's hab. Zeik is gone, but Url is home, and opens up the Hab's door the moment the acolytes arrive (despite the many many locks he has to undo). It's clear he has been anxiously awaiting the return of the group. "*How did it go?*" Url asks hastily, "*How was Boss Half Face?*" He watches with confusion as the acolytes begin filtering in, rushing to their rooms to get whatever equipment they are gathering.

(OOC: Are the acolytes collecting all their belongings and leaving???)

----------


## Wyndeward

> The acolytes return to Url's hab. Zeik is gone, but Url is home, and opens up the Hab's door the moment the acolytes arrive (despite the many many locks he has to undo). It's clear he has been anxiously awaiting the return of the group. "*How did it go?*" Url asks hastily, "*How was Boss Half Face?*" He watches with confusion as the acolytes begin filtering in, rushing to their rooms to get whatever equipment they are gathering.
> 
> (OOC: Are the acolytes collecting all their belongings and leaving???)


"*He was the soul of kindness -- he even let us leave*.

----------


## Bennosuke

An ugly grin spreads across Url's square face. "*Well that's something,*" he says with a hard chuckle before asking, "*Where's you's heading off to so quickly after ya' just got back?*"

----------


## dojango

Luis pauses to consider the man for a moment.  He reflects on a few things.  They'd been spied on for their whole time here.  Luis had thought it was Clan Sabay, but Boss Half-Face had no idea they'd killed some Clan Tora guilders.  Who else knew their movements?  And where was the son?  Thinking quickly, he shifted his body and placed his hand on the butt of his pistol out of sight from Url.  He said, "It's funny, Boss Half-Face didn't like our terms.  Seems he's got a new partner?  But as a sign of respect for our past dealings, he told us something interesting.  He'd caught a spy following us.  He said he'd had the spy tortured to death, horribly.  Horribly.  Thought it rude that someone was sticking their nose where it didn't belong."  He watched Url carefully for a reaction.

----------


## Bennosuke

Url shrugs. "*I always gots the feeling, that Half-Face was dealing with someone wealthy through the other Guilders; the ones who normally come here,*" he says casually, "*though I know that you's guilders can't talk about that sort of thing and all.*" He listens as Luis talks about the spy and asks, "*A spy? Down here? This ain't really the land of courtly intrigue.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis relaxes a bit.  His initial hunch may have been wrong.  "We don't talk about that sort of thing, aye.  But you can talk about it. 
 That last group of Guilders... tell me about them.  Who they met, where they went, what their names were... "

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Well, dreck on a ryder,*" Url says with a chuckle, "*I figured you'd know who your own colleagues are. Just like a bunch o' uphivers to not know nothin'.*" He grins at Luis and slaps him on the back, saying, "*Like I told ya' before, they mostly came down here to speak with Boss Half Face. Used to drive the Tora crazy, which is why I think your friends Short Stick and Leetus were so keen on making your acquaintances. There was four of your fellow guilders. Wore robes just like yours and all. The leader was a tall git, went by the name Sir Drimmle. It was him and Guilder Jen, Guilder Ollof, and Guilder Kimpler.*"

----------


## dojango

"I grew up in a clan of less than fifty souls... and in the Credit Guild there a thousands.  Maybe even tens of thousands.  Very few souls, though.  Full of villains looking to screw each other over just to get a step ahead of the competition...  We're just curious to learn more about who's trying to screw us over.  It ain't the gangers, it's our own colleagues.  The last group... was they the usual group, or was that the new group of gits?"

----------


## Morovir

"Addendum: Credit Guild not unified - individual teams seek to gain most lucrative deals, many work their own angles."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Having been quiet in the back, as was her nature, Marcella furrowed her brow in curiosity. 

"Why didn't you mention this to us when we first arrived?"  she directed towards Url.

----------


## Bennosuke

Url shrugs off the explanations provided by the acolytes, seeming not to scrutinize their explanations too heavily. In reply to Luis' question, he replies, "*The last group was de regulars. In fact, yous is the first new group o' Guilders in a long while.*" He chuckles at Marcella's question and reiterates with a shrug, "*But I did lil' miss.*" 

Looking a little more uncomfortable with all of the sudden questioning Url asks, "*Is there anyting eyes can do to help?*" 

(OOC: Again, this was brought up several times to the acolytes earlier on in the game. Just for reference, see post 94 on page 4)

----------


## dojango

Luis's sudden bout of paranoia subsides.  He pats Url on the shoulder and says, "Stay safe down here.  It's a ryder eat ryder world.  If Clan Tora bothers you again, tell them we'll be back with an offer once the 'underhive underwriters' have a look at his books and see what we need ta do to make the deal work.  If the other credit guilders come back, send Marcella at the Credit Guild a message tellin' her, OK?"  Luis drops a few thrones on a table.  "It'll be worth it."

----------


## Bennosuke

Url raises an eyebrow before quickly pocketing the thrones. "*Tanks,*" he says with a grin. 

(OOC: Luis gives up 3 thrones and is down to 41.

Everyone moving out now or any last moves?)

----------


## dojango

As they head back, Luis says, "Lovely place.  Not so civilized and decadent as the upper reaches.  Where a man's strength and skill will fill his belly, or not at all.  Perhaps we can return someday and see what else we can hunt."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I suspect that we will have to return there sooner rather than later,*" Sister Severine replies flatly, still nursing the bandages around her face, "*We never actually found the Xenos weapons we were sent for.*" 

The acolytes return to the hex with the railcar platform, where a group of familiar looking armored and armed Enforcers stand guard. As they near the platform, one of the Enforcers begins the task of checking the acolytes' forged credentials. Another, a strong an athletic appearing female remarks, "*Next railcar won't be leaving for a few more hours, though you are welcome to board now if you want to wait.*" She smirks then adds, "*You'll likely be the only passengers anyways.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> "*I suspect that we will have to return there sooner rather than later,*" Sister Severine replies flatly, still nursing the bandages around her face, "*We never actually found the Xenos weapons we were sent for.*" 
> 
> The acolytes return to the hex with the railcar platform, where a group of familiar looking armored and armed Enforcers stand guard. As they near the platform, one of the Enforcers begins the task of checking the acolytes' forged credentials. Another, a strong an athletic appearing female remarks, "*Next railcar won't be leaving for a few more hours, though you are welcome to board now if you want to wait.*" She smirks then adds, "*You'll likely be the only passengers anyways.*"


Arl waited until they were aboard the car and out of earshot of the enforcers.

"True, but we have a number of potential leads that I suspect will keep us busy top-side for at least a while."

----------


## dojango

Luis doesn't enter the car.  Instead, he pulls a coin from his pocket and starts idly flipping it.  He directs his comments at the woman, and after a few pleasantries, says, "Yeah, damn shame about those other lads.  The gold bosses been sending another crew down here to deal with the unders... but they done up and disappeared on us.  You remember the last time some guilders came down this way?  Do you know if they made the return trip or did they just... get eaten by the unders?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Couple of months ago,*" the woman replies with disinterest, "*I'm pretty sure they made their return trip though.*" After a moment's thought she asks with increased investment, "*Was a report filed by the guild? We would be happy to help get the Enforcers involved if they haven't been yet.*" From behind her black carapace helmet, Luis can see genuine interest in her eyes.

----------


## dojango

"Might look into filing a report, I guess.  You got a log, or summat, just to confirm they made it back here?  Hate to send youse on a wild warp-goose chase down there if it turns out they did a runner up here.  They done left us a huge mess, that's for sure."

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 heads straight into the car. He says nothing, only nodding at what the others said. This had not gone well, and they would answer for it upon their return.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella followed her compatriots in silence, her mind wandering to what they'd tell the Inquisitor...or how they could salvage things. As far as she could tell, they'd simply run out of leads...at least followable leads. Their team had gotten down here too late to pursue leads that _they_ could follow, as none of them in particular seemed to be the sociable wheeling and dealing type. 

When offered the choice of lounging around somewhere for three hours or being on the train, Marcella followed Xerros....though she stayed close enough to watch and eavesdrop on Luis and his interaction with the clerk.

----------


## Bennosuke

The officer shrugs and replies, "*We keep a record of the ride stubs brought in every day, but the record is kept up at the station. If you want I can give you the name of the officer in the station who keeps track of that. The name's Enforcer Endorson, you can tell him I sent you; Officer Golt.*"

----------


## dojango

"Awright.  We'll check it out.  And if we haveta get a raid down under to find the missin' guilders we'll let ya know so you can get in on the action."  Since they don't have any records here, Luis keeps chatting with the guards about the underhive.  "Man, what a mess down there.  The gangers are goin' to war soon.  Hope the bosses are backing the right sled grox.  Cause we'll all lose our Emperormas bonuses if we do."  He keeps gossiping about the gangers, hoping to see if the guards have any interesting info about what they've heard, until it's time for the transport to leave.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Wanna give me a charm or inquiry roll, if he's sticking around to try to dig up more dirt?)

----------


## dojango

(OOC:  I have neither of those skills and my Fel is 19... so uh... (1d100)[*15*])

----------


## Bennosuke

Enderson and the other Enforcers stand around uncomfortably, nodding but not giving anything as Luis tries to drum up small talk. Claw Tooth is able to gather littler further useful information, other than the reminder that the third gang, The Raptores had been "too quiet" of late, and were likely getting up to no good.

(OOC: Anyone else want to try, or shall we move on?)

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes file into resting the train car. The space is filthy; graffiti and tags line the hard plastic seats, and a puddle of oily coolant has collected in the middle of the car from run off that has trickled down the walls from the ceiling vents. Harsh halogen lights flicker and cast a bluish yellow tint to the car. 

Just before the acolytes can sit down though, a beautiful young woman flickers into existence. She is seated at the far end of the car, a metallic chameleon cloak slung over her shoulders. Her cunning green eyes are fixed on the acolytes, and she raises a gloved finger to her mouth as if signaling the acolytes to not make too much noise. Her light brown hair is cut short, and a mess of scar tissue bisects her right eyebrow. She holds a guardsman's las pistol, cradling it in her lap at the ready, though not pointed at the acolytes. "*We need to talk,*" she says just above a husky whisper, a grin playing across her face.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

It was a rare thing that someone could sneak up on Marcella, given her minds ability to wander and perceive regardless of how stealthy one believed themselves to be. 

Thus, when someone simply materialised out of nowhere at the end of the train car, the Psykers eyes widened a little as her head snapped about in the newcomers direction, the urge to grab her pistol halted by the ease with which this woman presented herself. 

Shifting her eyes to look at her companions and then back at the cloaker, Marcella narrowed her eyes suspiciously and rested her hand on her laspistol, unbuttoning the holster surreptitiously.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Banana, would you give me a Psyscience roll for Marcella)

----------


## Morovir

As the woman flickers into existence, Xerros-926 snaps his head up and around to look at her. 

"Request: Elaborate."

----------


## Bennosuke

The girl's eyes go wide when Xerros speaks up, and she says to herself, "*My god, the servator speaks so eloquently.*" She composes herself, then eyes the group as if to assess if they have the same question. Finally in reply she says, "*You're here for the... for the xenos tech, aren't you?*" She says "Xenos Tech" as if the words are painful to speak, spitting them out as if they turned sour in her mouth.

----------


## Wyndeward

> The girl's eyes go wide when Xerros speaks up, and she says to herself, "*My god, the servator speaks so eloquently.*" She composes herself, then eyes the group as if to assess if they have the same question. Finally in reply she says, "*You're here for the... for the xenos tech, aren't you?*" She says "Xenos Tech" as if the words are painful to speak, spitting them out as if they turned sour in her mouth.


Arl's eyes widened.  "Yes, we're here about the xenos tech."

----------


## dojango

Luis laughs and slaps Arl on the back.  "My friend, I was once like you, eager to spill the Credit Guilds secrets to the first pair of pretty eyes that asked so sweetly.  But then I learned about something they call 'need to know'.  Now, miss, if you truly need to know, can you show us your bona fides? Otherwise we will need to make sure you can keep a secret..."

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's expression is optimistic when she hears Arl reply, but an animalistic snarl replaces her smile when Louis speaks up. "*Bona fides,*" she asks with a mirthful chuckle, "*your in the underhive, not some Administratum office! My only bona fides is this las pistol here, but I don't think you want me to prove myself with it right now.*" She makes no move for the gun, remaining calm despite her being outnumbered. Instead, here eyes narrow and she says, "*The real question is if you lot are really credit guilders. You sure don't seem to be acting like it; and I imagine if you really did represent the guild, you would have been there to punish Boss Half Face for not having the weapons.*" A knowing grin spreads across her face.

----------


## dojango

"Actually, I think the question is 'what do you know about this... contraband... and what are you willing to tell us about it?'  The credit guild is like one of the ice floes... you only see the top, but the hidden depths are where the action is at.  Not everyone supports this rogue lending team... and if you can help us resolve the matter quietly, well, the Credit Guild can be very grateful."

----------


## Bennosuke

The girl's smile remains, but her eyes suddenly become like two hard ice cold jewels. "*I think if anything,*" she says measuring each word carefully, "*I would like to have more of a reason to trust you.*" Her eyes from Luis to the other members of the party, inviting someone to step forward.

(OOC: Someone wanna give me a Charm or similar roll at +10?)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella listened to the talk between her compatriots and the stranger, her eyes narrowed into suspicious slits. 

"You're the one who has been following us for the past few days," Marcella flat out stated during a lull in the conversation.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella's question draws a rueful knowing smile gangster sitting at the back of the train car. "*And you must be a witch,*" she says, the last word spoken as if it tasted like acid. She raises a knowing eyebrow at Marcella.

----------


## dojango

"I heard a joke the other day.  A witch, a tech-priest, a feral and an assassin walk into a bar.  You know the rest?  Why don't you tell us yer piece.  Or not.  It makes no difference."  With that, he puts his feet up on the seat across from him, pushes the trash off of it with his feet, deliberately turns away from the woman and slides his cap over his eyes.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*32*] v. 29

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella returned the womans glare.

"Or just perceptive and putting two and two together...."

----------


## Morovir

"Caution: Tread carefully. Elaboration: While I may not be a servitor, it would not take much to make you one, you little 01110011 01100011 01110010 01100001 01110000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01101110 01110100."

His final word comes out as a harsh blur of binaric code.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Attempt at Charm: (1d100)[*4*] TN 25? (Fel 29/2 (Untrained) +10)

----------


## Bennosuke

Xerros' binary is cut of by the woman, who rises, leaving her pistol on the seat beside her. "*My sincere apologies,*" she says, her eyes wide and with an embarrassed expression on her face. She gives a small bow to Xerros and fumbles in saying, "*You, you're a Martian, aren't you? By the throne I've only heard bedtime stories about the Magoses from Mars.*" When she rises from her bow, Xerros can see a look of wonder on the woman's face as she studies him.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 bristles inwardly at the assumption of Martian heritage - just because one was a member of the Priesthood did not make one Martian any more than being an Imperial made them Terran - but decides against correcting her, given that rapport had only just been established.

"Affirmation: Yes, I am a Martian magos. Request: Any information you could give us on xenotech would be greatly appreciated."

He resists the temptation to ask about the girl's cloaking device. If all went well, he would have plenty of time to ask about it later.

----------


## Bennosuke

The grin remains on the woman gangster's face, but her eyes harden and her words are laced with guarded suspicion. "*I'm sorry Magos, but I don't know how well I can trust you and your friends. Let's just say that despite what anyone may say, the weapons... if that's what they are, never got to Boss Half Face, and were never recovered by Clan Tora either,*" she says to Xerros. Then she turns her attention to the entire group and says, "*I apologize, but my suspicion is that there is more to you all than you are letting on. I think you can help us, but I need to know We can trust you.*"

----------


## dojango

"If you can't trust a priest, who can you trust?" asks Luis from under his hat.  "It is good that these weapons were not recovered by the underhive gangs.  It would be best for everyone if they were never recovered."

----------


## Wyndeward

> The grin remains on the woman gangster's face, but her eyes harden and her words are laced with guarded suspicion. "*I'm sorry Magos, but I don't know how well I can trust you and your friends. Let's just say that despite what anyone may say, the weapons... if that's what they are, never got to Boss Half Face, and were never recovered by Clan Tora either,*" she says to Xerros. Then she turns her attention to the entire group and says, "*I apologize, but my suspicion is that there is more to you all than you are letting on. I think you can help us, but I need to know We can trust you.*"


Arl makes a look of distaste.

"If we're going to play riddles, I have to ask you, "who's "We?""

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's gaze moves from Luis to Arl, hardening as she replies, "* Clan Raptore,*" with an air of pride and defiance. She then turns back to Luis and says, "*It's not so simple...*" her voice trailing off as she clearly stifles herself from saying more.

----------


## dojango

"And you think those weapons will bring your clan victory?  They will bring you only death.  If word gets out that underhivers are usin' them, then this whole place is gettin' purged.  Which is bad for business and bad for our bottom line."  After a few moments, he adds, "Suppose it might be bad for your lot, too, what with the indiscriminate destruction and all."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*You have it very wrong,*" the girl says, her reply somewhere between a growl and a spit. If she were a feral animal, Luis could imagine her fur standing up on end, fangs bared.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


"He's quite right," Marcella chimes in, her voice diplomatic and calm. 

"Those weapons have consequences beyond their immediate use within this hive. Their..._omission_ from Imperial authorities is not looked upon kindly by those who do not like to take chances, and have the power to tie up loose ends..."

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's attention turns to Marcella, tempered fury rising in her voice. "*We know. My sister Ria even dared try to bring it to the attention of the Arbites... little good that did.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis merely said, "You see?  The weapons are dangerous to everyone.  Not just their victims or their users, but anyone that comes in contact with them.  The Imperial authorities want to... remove... the very thought of these weapons... and so for everybody's sake, we need to erase Boss Half-Face's mistake before it brings the underhive crashing down around your heads.  Besides, the Credit Guild has access to far more powerful and safer weapons than those xeno-tricks."  He pulls a throne out and starts flipping it.  "If your Clan wants to co-operate with us to help everyone out, they could be rewarded..."

----------


## Morovir

Turning back to the girl and her _intriguing_ cloaking device, Xerros-926 speaks up:

"Addendum: If my colleagues within the Adeptus Mechanicus have to take an active role in this, I can guarantee that it will be worse than anything the Credit Guild can do."

He leans in, eyes glowing.

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman takes a step back towards her seat, cold concern in her eyes. She snatches up her gun but does not lift it. "*You're not Guilders, are you,*" she growls, "*Who are you all, really? Tell the truth!*"

(OOC: If you're gonna lie, you are gonna need to roll Deceive +20, or Blather or Charm with no bonus)

----------


## dojango

"What have you done, what have you given us, that we should reward you with such a prize as the truth?  Tell us what you know about the weapons, and if you want truth as your reward, you shall have it.  Or money, if you prefer that to the truth.  It is much more valuable, honestly."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*27*]

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: That looks like a failure to me, though correct me if I'm wrong. Luis Fel is 19 and he's unskilled in any of the possible skills discussed)

The woman's gaze remains cold, unaffected. "*Clearly, you have it backwards. It looks like I have information that you want. I'm not going to pretend that we don't need help, but so far you have given me no reason to trust you,*" she says as a grin spreads across her unrouged lips. With that she steps forward, beginning to walk back through the car towards one of the doors.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


"We both have secrets to protect," Marcella interjected.

"You have been following us for days now: you're fully aware our only interest is in the retrieval of the xenos tech, and nothing more. We are not here to fill body bags nor set the Arbites on anyones clan."

Marcella allowed a pregnant pause to linger in the air, before she gestured to her compatriots. 

"We have not made any physical attempt to apprehend you, despite the overt odds being in our favour. You're right, we're not with the Credit Guild, but these," she drew the collar of her Credit Guild coat forward, then motioned to the outfits the rest of her group was wearing, "and the assistance granted to us by the local authorities is indicative that we are operating on behalf of very influential individuals who hold this planets future in their hands. Individuals who will go to any lengths to keep their secrets a secret. So our apprehension at talking about who they are is for both our sakes."

Another short pause. 

"So, I'd say, that we all need to go somewhere, together, and exchange information that will facilitate getting that xenos tech off planet. I was born in Sevastapol," Marcella pointed upwards in a general motion towards one of the munition starbases orbiting the planet, "and I'd rather not watch my home planet have to choose between a company of Adepta Sororitas on a search and destroy mission, or an exterminatus, because you walked out that door."

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman eyes Marcella, seeming to be thinking over what the woman has said. 

(OOC: I'll give you an extra +20 on your roll for the good argument, but I still need a roll)

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman takes a deep sigh, and then finally says, "*Very well. I guess one of us has to step forward and show some trust.*" She grits her teeth and swallows hard, her eyes focused on Marcella. "*Boss Half Face and the Sabay had some sort of a meeting with a wealthy stranger. He was maybe an uphiver, but he and his lackies were dressed and spoke so strangely, they may have been from off world. The man was delivering these... xenos weapons to Half Face,*" she says, speaking flatly as if recalling from memory. "*But the deal was interrupted by an assault from The Tora. I don't know if they were hoping to steal the weapons, or stop the trade, or what. The offworlder and his soldiers were all killed. I and a few of other Raptore scouts were able to sneak in during the fight and steal the weapons while the Sabay and Tora were busy killing each other. I think Half Face and Ezruth still believe the other has the weapons.*" She pauses for a moment before adding reluctantly, "*My name is Sola, by the way.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis sits up.  "See, that wasn't so hard!  You know that the Sky-Father, he who guides men through the great storm, the Ice-Breaker who fights the eternal winters...  you know that he doesn't like his children messin' with xeno stuff.  I was once like you, gettin' in trouble messing with stuff that I shouldn't, and the Sky Father led me to a man who helped me learn the error of my ways.  That man is very wealthy, and very powerful, and when he heard that people were messin' with xeno stuff down here, he asked us to go and put a stop to it.  So.  Here we are.  You stole those weapons fair and square, but if you try and use them, the men of Mars aren't going to be happy.  And when they ain't happy, well, they make sure nobody else is happy.  So the question is, what are you gonna do with the stuff you got?  We can take them off your hands, dispose of them proper-like, and in reward..."  he shrugs.  "What would you like in return?"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl smiled as the girl gave her name.

"That took guts, to raid your enemies in the middle of a fire-fight."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola seems mostly nonplused by Luis' attempt at kind words or guidance, but gives a curt smile to Arl for his compliment. In reply to Luis' question, she replies coldly as she finishes her walk to the train door, "*How about you start by telling me who you really are, since it's not so hard.*" She raises a challenging eyebrow at Luis, standing in the door frame of the train car.

----------


## dojango

He bows.  "Luis Crow-Tooth, at your service, and your clan's.  We are in service of a man named Finial.  I know not what clan he hails from, but I am not sure it matters any more."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola looks from Luis to the others, seeking both confirmation and perhaps further clarification.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 bows, making the sign of the Cog across his chest.

"Introductory: Xerros-926, tech-priest of Lathe-Het, assigned Martian representative. Confirmation: Everything that I have said has been the truth."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella waited until her fellows had finished speaking before introducing herself. 

"I am M," she said, not comfortable giving her name, "and yes, I am a member of the Scholastica Psykana."

----------


## Wyndeward

"And I am Arl"

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola listens as each acolyte introduces themselves, her interest growing as each member speaks up. When everyone is done she nods her head and says, "*Nice to meet you all... I suppose. But you still haven't answered my question. You clearly are... well more than just members of the Credit Guild. I don't think I've ever seen a Martian or a witch down here working for the Guild. So, now that we are being open, who are you really?*"

(OOC: Going to need a deception roll if you are going to lie here)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella pursed her lips in consideration of how to answer the question. She didn't want to lie, but by the same time, she didn't want to tell the truth either. 

"We're not with the arbites, or the credit guild, or any planetary authority," she answered, "that means our...directors are off-planet. That gives you an idea of their reach. We don't wish to reveal who they are exactly, for your _own_ sake, as they will have no qualms about...tying up loose ends."

----------


## Bennosuke

There is no sense of recognition in the woman's hard face, but at he same time she does not seem suspicious of what Marcella has said. She simply nods her head and with a growl says, "*Very well then. I probably don't even want to know.*" She shrugs, now standing by the train door. 

From outside the acolytes can hear the call of the local officers, "*Hey, what are you doing there? No underhivers are permitted on the train!*" 

She grins at the acolytes and says cooley, "*So, what do we do now?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella stood as the train came to a halt, her feet and muscles keeping her steady as they were all decelerated.

Seeing the alarm in the visages of the guards, Marcella held her hand up gently to halt any advance they might pursue in the potential apprehension of their new "ally". 

"It's alright," she said, voice calm and smooth, "she's with us. She has information that is essential to our work. Thank you officers." 

Approaching the new-coming and standing next to her, Marcella's eyes remained on the arbites in a gentle and diplomatic sort of way.

"We talk," she answers the woman.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> Marcella stood as the train came to a halt, her feet and muscles keeping her steady as they were all decelerated.


Just to clarify, the train has not yet taken off. It's supposed to be at the station for the next hour or so before taking off. The acolytes boarded early, deciding they were done in the underhive, and found Sola sitting on the train car.





> Seeing the alarm in the visages of the guards, Marcella held her hand up gently to halt any advance they might pursue in the potential apprehension of their new "ally".
> 
> "It's alright," she said, voice calm and smooth, "she's with us. She has information that is essential to our work. Thank you officers."


As Marcella steps forward, Sola slips back into the train car to allow the Pskyer to stand in front of her. Enforcer Golt and her squad of officers are charging the train car, guns raised. Golt replies, "*Out of our way. Underhive scum are not allowed on the train cars. Unless you've filed the proper paper work that ganger is not going anywhere.*" They seem to completely ignore Marcella's words, pushing past her to enter the train car. 

But once the Enforcers push inside, they find that the woman from Clan Ryder has simply vanished. "*Oh throne!*" another officer shouts in frustration, "*She's already ghosted!*" Enforcer Golt curses as well, still scanning the room, pointing her weapon this way and that.

----------


## dojango

"Fer the love of bureaucracy," grumbles Luis.  "Now ye spooked her.  Just send the paperwork over to the Credit Guild offices and they'll take care of her.  She's helpin' us in a repo operation down below an' we don't carry the forms with us for obvious reasons."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*You'll have to apply for it up top,*" Enforcer Golt spits, slowly lowering her firearm though she does not stop scanning the train car. Still simmering with anger she adds, "*There's a reason their lot are not allowed out of the underhive. No good godless scum down here.*"

----------


## dojango

"Fine, whatever, we'll get the paperwork sent down when we get to it.  Been swimming in underhive drek all day on business, I'm gonna go take a shower and have a drink or five AT STATION TOLLARES" Luis says, saying the last part extremely loudly so that any hiding underhive ganger can hear it.  Then he heads out...

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The Psyker made a face for a moment that clearly communicated her dislike at being shoved aside and ignored by the arbites. Who did they think they were? How rude. 

Pulling herself away from the train as the armed men insisted on searching it, Marcella heard her companions words and immediately caught on to what he meant. Shaking her head at the situation, knowing the underhiver was around somewhere, the witch turned and moved alongside Luis.

----------


## Bennosuke

The squad of Enforcers rummage about the train car, ignoring the foul smell and paying little head to Luis and the others. But of course they are left with no sign of the Clan Ryder woman. With frustration, Enforcer Golt sends two of her officers to check other cars; a search which also turns up nothing. 

She gives the acolytes a scowl of distrust and says, "*Well, have a safe ride back then,*" when the Enforcers have given up their search and begin to exit the train. 

Not long after the Enforcers return to their guard positions, a harsh electronic chime rings through the station and the train doors screech shut. The train car begins to shudder after a few moments, and then the locomotive takes off for its destination in the Mid-Hive. 

About ten minutes into the ride up, there is an electric crackling sound and the smell of ozone as Sola seems to materialize back inside the car. Pixels fade out from her chameleon cloak, and she stands in the middle of the car grinning. "*Thank you,*" she says to the acolytes, "*I guess I'm coming for a ride with you then.*"

----------


## Morovir

Saying nothing to the enforcers, Xerros-926 lets them root around in the carriage, knowing full well that they will not find anything.

After they have departed, he bows his head, waiting for her to reappear.

When she does so, he nods at her.

They needed her for now.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl just smiled gently and shook his head as the car lurched upwards.

----------


## dojango

"You ever been to the mid-hive afore?" asks Luis,  "It's a lot like the underhive, except, you know, there's a lot more of it."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola shoots Luis a warm grin and shakes her head. "*Nope,*" she replies, "*as you might have guessed, underhivers really aren't allowed to go above. It's just safer to stay below, stay in your clan's territory.*" Her eyes go cold for a moment at this last bit, staring off at some distant bitter memory.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella listened to what Sola had to say. It was interesting to the Psyker that she had never once been above the underhive - never once ascended to even the mid-hive where the standard of living was considerably better. Instead, her whole world, her whole life, had been the underhive. 

"I was born on _Sevastapol_," Marcella said to Sola, gesturing upwards with her forehead to where the sky would be. 

"I never thought I'd see things down here," she said.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola looks up where Marcalle is pointing, but doesn't seem to really understand what she means. She nods her head with a shrug. "*Anyways,*" she says as she crosses her arms over her chest, "*I think I want to help you then. I think you can help us get rid of the weapons, and I think I'm just going to have to trust you all.*" She looks over at the head of the train car, clearly nervous about her voyage out of the underhive.

----------


## dojango

"Aye, we'll find ya a place to stay for a couple of day cycles.  Somewheres outta the way, where you can enjoy yerself.  I know there's a few bunkhouses at the top of Tollares Station.  We can sit and talk and have a few drinks while we figure out how to solve this problem."

----------


## Bennosuke

A sudden excitement takes over Sola's face, her eyes light up and a genuine smile replaces her cold mask. "*An upperhive hab?*" she asks eagerly. Of course, it was not going to be any sort of upperhive palace, but perhaps even the smallest dive in the midhive would be like a castle to this underhiver. Then a flicker of hesitation crosses Sola's face and she coldly says, "*I... I don't think I have the thrones to be living the good life out of the underhive.*"

----------


## Morovir

"Statement: I know a Magos who runs a forge-enclave in the mid-hive. Suggestion: As long as you don't mention the xenotech, I am sure that he would have no opposition to you staying there for a couple of days. Encouragement: You would be safe there."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

It was almost adorable to Marcella the way the underhivers face lit up like a Christmas tree at the idea she'd be staying in the "above world". Compared to the wretched, filthy hive of scum and villainy that constituted the underhive, even Marcella's modest-but-comfortable room at the Psyker academy was a palace. Things really could be a matter of perspective. 

Staying silent as she watched the conversation, Marcella just kept a smirk on her face as she followed the group.

----------


## dojango

Luis waves off her mention of thrones.  "I'm sure the Mechanicus will let ya stay with them.  This tech-priest has some pull with the men of Mars.  And they got the finest protein powder down there."

----------


## Bennosuke

The underhiver's eyes go wide with unabashed awe and excitement. Turning to Xerros she asks, "*Are you... are you certain? I... well it would be an honor!*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella can't help but smirk. A little bit ago, the underhiver had the air of the mysterious, rogue agent about her. Now she seemed like an excited kid. It was genuinely quite cute.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl smiled a small smile at the animated by-play between the Underhiver and his companions.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 1 Scene ii*

_There is no place for the weak-willed or hesitant. Only by firm action and resolute faith will mankind survive. No sacrifice is too great. No treachery too small._

It has been almost two days since you returned to the Mid-hive surface with the ganger named Sola. True to his word, Xerros the tech priest had helped find her a domicile in the alien tower of Magos Petrovskii. Though the acolytes will be meeting with Sola shortly at the Commisar's Tavern, they have decided to first watch the recorded astropathic communication from Interrogator Havenshot, who is on his way to Helius to meet the acolytes and assist in finishing their business. The astropathic communication only having just arrived, the acolytes scramble to gather around the holo-pict. 

The holo-pict shows a severe looking man with a gaunt face and pale flesh. His head shaved and his scalp sporting what look like a web of precise surgical scars that must have been related to some form of extreme cranial procedure, Havenshot is a man of near indeterminate age. Branded on his forehead is the scar tissue symbol of The Holy Ordos. He scowls at the recorder and says, "*Acolytes, Inquisitor Zarkov has requested I come to Hive Hapheastein to assist you in your work. I trust your investigations have gone well. I will be arriving in what is likely two days time standard to Hive Planet Helius; assuming our warp travel remains stable.*" He clucks his tongue against his teeth at this. "*I will be arriving via the Merchant Ship The Glorious Ruby, with a small team of acolytes loyal to Zarkov. You will meet me at Landing Terminal 451 of the Mid-Hive and will bring me to your headquarters. I expect a dosier completed, updating me on the results of your investigation so far. If you have done your job, perhaps you will have taken care of everything by the time I arrive,*" he says, but rolls his eyes with disdain. He finishes, "*I look forward to meeting you,*" placing his hands across his chest in the sign of the Aquila and says, "*May the Emperor guide you.*"

With that the pict fizzles out into motes of light and dust.

----------


## dojango

The illiterate tribesman pulls out the sheaf of papers that make up his report for Havenshot. Using the crude color sticks that some of the children in the habs use, he has illustrated some of the high points of the investigtion; a man shooting a bow at some mutated creatures, a man in red drinking a beer, a blond woman with lighting bolts shooting out from her heads and hands, another man shooting a rifle at a ganger, a man in red holding a severed hand, a drawing of boss half face angrily scowling, and the acolytes pointing weapons at a smug-looking young woman.  He finishes the coloring on the last one, satisfied with his report.  He stuffs the pictures into his bag and heads out to meet Sola.  Perhaps she would have something interesting to report... and perhaps he should bring his crayons to take notes.  He grabs them and throws them in the pack as well with some paper.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: I am going to post here in case people are not checking the OOC thread. So, does no one want to spend their XP??? Should I send PMs out to players who might have gone a little MIA with the holidays?)

----------


## Morovir

Having delivered Sola to the tender care of Omnicron-5038 and Magos Petrovskii - with an update for the Magos on the bolt pistol that his associate had discovered - and, after extracting a firm assurance that there was to be no servitor conversion of his guest (at least, not whilst she still had use), Xerros-926 returned to their headquarters.

He spent his time composing his report on a dataslate, describing their travails in painstaking detail, though ensuring that his exploits were not overshadowed by anyone else's contributions. He shuddered as he recalled the savage and his crude pictograms. _No, it was better that he was the one to recount what had happened._

----------


## Wyndeward

> Having delivered Sola to the tender care of Omnicron-5038 and Magos Petrovskii - with an update for the Magos on the bolt pistol that his associate had discovered - and, after extracting a firm assurance that there was to be no servitor conversion of his guest (at least, not whilst she still had use), Xerros-926 returned to their headquarters.
> 
> He spent his time composing his report on a dataslate, describing their travails in painstaking detail, though ensuring that his exploits were not overshadowed by anyone else's contributions. He shuddered as he recalled the savage and his crude pictograms. _No, it was better that he was the one to recount what had happened._


"A moment of your time, please."  Arl cleared his throat. "Is there any way to trace the owner of that hand we found?  It may serve as evidence of who was selling the Xenos weapons."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella had no love for the pompous Inquisitor staring down his nose at them. However, keeping her thoughts to herself, the Psyker simply looked up at his holographic image  as he spoke and nodded once he was signalling an end to communication. 

Marcella's own report was more concise than what Morovir might have put together, as the two of them hailed from the most...academically inclined branches of the Imperial government. He the Magos, she the Pyker. 

In her report Marcella was rather fair, recounting the events as they had happened in the most objective way she could.

----------


## Morovir

Turning to face Arl, Xerros-926 replied:

"Statement: I gave the hand to Magos Petrovskii when I visited the forge-enclave - if anyone can get something out of it, it will be him."

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

@Bennosuke

I completely forgot about the hand - since there hasn't been an update yet, can I retroactively say that Xerros gave Magos Petrovskii the hand when he mentioned the bolt pistol, and asked him to see if he could glean anything from it?

----------


## dojango

Luis nods.  He pulls out a piece of paper and starts sketching the strange Magos putting a hand in a weird machine.  He wasn't sure what strange techno-sorcery would find out about the severed hand, but as long as the red priest said it was so, than it would be so.

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes departed their base of operation, leaving to meet Sola at The Commisar's Tavern. The Tavern was a location of relative ill repute in the mid-hive. A dive of low lighting and and stale air. The acolytes were stopped outside the large iron door by a pair of bouncer servitors, both sporting heavy but worn augmentation. These two were near faceless vat grown meat slabs, with clicking green lenses for eyes and a round vox piece for a mouth. 

Thing one, which had one human hand and a second shaped like a giant hammer, asked to scan the acolytes' ID badges in a high pitched electronic voice. Fortunately the fake ID's made for each individual was made by the Inquisition. 

Thing two opened a small crate and instructed the acolytes to place any firearms they owned inside. 

(OOC: Will give you all an option to follow instruction or try to sneak something past the bouncers)

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl smiles and divests himself of all of his weapons.

"Things should be relatively quiet -- they take the "no fighting and no vendetta" rule seriously here.

----------


## dojango

Luis places his flintlock pistol in the box.  They'd said firearms, so he kept his bow and arrows and axe.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella withdrew her single laspistol and twirled it about on the end of her index finger, before halting it swiftly by grabbing its barrel. A neat little trick she had perfected. 

Her visible weapon withdrawn, Marcella placed it in the box. 

Her brain, however, stayed very much within her head.

----------


## Morovir

As he divested himself of his lascarbine and laspistol, Xerros-926 took the time to examine the two servitors. Evaluating the quality of their manufacture, he had already dismissed them by the time that he went through the door.

----------


## Bennosuke

The bouncers make no effort to take Luis axe, but do stop him. Thing one says, "*This projectile weapon is not permitted inside.*" Assuming Luis gives up the weapons, they will let him pass. 

As the two servitors let the others inside Xerros quickly appraises them. It takes no real skill to recognize that while the two are of decent quality construction, they are both old and poorly maintained. And their genetic stock is inferior, It is unlikely the two will be functioning substantially in the next year or two. 

Inside the bar is an ovular room with a round bar made of polished marble in the middle. The lights have been turned down low so that the tables and booths in the room are not much more than shadows and silhouettes. The few patrons that are visible are not dressed in the industrial aprons or off-brown jump suits of the average mid-hive prol. Those in eye-shot glare at the acolytes with suspicion, leaning over their tables to whisper to each other. The air is stale and clotted with the suffocating sweet stench of obscura. 

In a nearby booth Sola sits in the shadows, grinning at the entering acolytes. She is shrouded in a dark robe that is completely alien to her regular ganger retire.

----------


## Morovir

Entering the booth, Xerros-926 made the sign of the Cog to Sola, before taking a seat opposite her, propping up his staff in the corner of the booth next to him.

"Greeting: I trust that you are enjoying your stay in Omnicron-5038, and that Magos Petrovskii is proving to be an amenable host?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola does her best to mimic the greeting. "*It is... eye opening,*" the ganger says uncomfortably, shifting just a little as Xerros sits down across from her. Sola's eyes linger on the Tech Priest's inorganic components for a moment before her eyes come up to meet his gaze and she adds, "*Thank you for helping me. Thank you for the hospitality.*" 

She watches as the others take their seats, moving her glass of a viscous clear grain spirit that smells strongly like a cleaning solvent, then asks, "*So what is the plan?*"

----------


## dojango

"Plan?" asks Luis.  "The plan is to recover those horrible xeno weapons and destroy them somehow, and then come back here and go out on shore leave.  Uh, I suppose there's more details than that, but I guess it depends on whether or not you want to help your friends or let them swing.  If we don't recover the weapons peaceably, someone else is gonna come for them, and they won't be as friendly as us."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola looks at Luis with a bit of confusion. "*Then why did we come up here?*" she asks, perhaps trying to hide the frustration in her voice and remain polite, before giving a soft smile and adding, "*Not that I'm not happy to be out of the underhive for a moment.*"

----------


## dojango

"We're here cause we'd lost the trail of the weapons in the dark tunnels and we were gonna start looking for the dealers up here.  But then you showed up and told us you knew where the stuff was, but that you weren't going to tell us.  I'm hopin' you changed your mind about that, cause if'n we don't recover the weapons, our boss will probably just order the guard to go down and shoot people until they find it.  Which I figured you wouldn't approve of.  If you want to forget your old life in the underhive and run with us, we can put in a good word... but our boss don't like us keeping secrets from him, since he's paying us to root them out."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"We had other duties calling us away, temporarily," Marcella explained, and left it at that. 

"Luis is right however: our basic premise now is to find those weapons and destroy them."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola's face hardens, her youthful beauty casted over by the mask of a killer hardened by years of fighting for her life. "*As you know,*" she starts slowly, "*we have the xenos weapons.*" Sola was of course referring to her gang, Clan Raptore, as she had previously told the acolytes as much. She shakes her head, her eyes downcast and says, "*We don't want them. They... there is something very wrong about them. Even being within eyesight makes one uncomfortable. But I need to know, if we give you the weapons, what are you going to do with them?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sola's face hardens, her youthful beauty casted over by the mask of a killer hardened by years of fighting for her life. "*As you know,*" she starts slowly, "*we have the xenos weapons.*" Sola was of course referring to her gang, Clan Raptore, as she had previously told the acolytes as much. She shakes her head, her eyes downcast and says, "*We don't want them. They... there is something very wrong about them. Even being within eyesight makes one uncomfortable. But I need to know, if we give you the weapons, what are you going to do with them?*"


Arl took a seat with the group after acknowledging several individuals in the bar.  "Destroy them, of course.  Ideally, figure out how they got here and who brought them and what the hell Half-Face was using to buy them, but the weapons themselves -- that's not even really a question."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola's eyes dart from Arl to study her hands. "*It's... it's not that easy,*" she says, her face flushing slightly in the low light of the tavern, adding, "*It can be hard to even look upon the weapons. They are so strange. I dared not even come close.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis nods at that.  "On my homeworld... there were these huge weird xeno cities, buried in the ice.  The clan elders told us not to go near them, that they were... evil... I wish I'd listened to them.  If that old offworld trader had listened to them, maybe he wouldn't be stuck in a cage right now bein' tortured.  So I think it's for the best that we help ya get rid of them and fast.  Penance for my sins, as the preacher man says.  We'll go in with blankets and sacks, and try not to look at them.  Then we carefully smuggle them outta the tunnels and back up here so we can toss them in an incinerator.  It's a pity we've alienated both clan Tora and Clan Sabay... suppose we could get the credit guild to bribe Clan Tora to attack Clan Sabay so we can get past them in the confusion."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Fine,*" she says cautiously, nodding her head over and over as if she might be trying to convince herself of Luis' plan, and adds, "*that might work.*" She sighs, shakes her head one last time, and then her countenance changes. Concern melts away and a rakish grin spreads across her rough lips. She says with a wink, "*But let's have one last drink at least, before we go back to the underhive.*"

(OOC: Don't know if further discussion is needed or continued RP is desired within the bar? Otherwise, I need to know if the acolytes plan on doing anything else, or make any other preparations before going back down)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


"If we can at least get them to a more accessible area, we have people we can call that can finish the rest of the task," Marcella uttered quietly, trying to give some assurance to Sola that even if they could not behold the weapons directly, they had the means to dispose of them.

----------


## Bennosuke

By the time the railcar finishes trundling back down to the underhive, it's after planetary midnight. The overhead fluorescent lamps have all been dimmed to reflect what might be happening in the night's sky, and the retinue of Enforcers watching the platform has been stripped down by close to half. 

The acolytes have their ID badges scanned, while Sola scuttles out from a separate cart, protected by the camouflage of her chameleon cloak. But before the group can make decisions about where they are going to go first, they turn the corner almost immediately into Georgy and Leetus. Leetus, the stooped kid with a face full of pimples has a length of pipe slung over his shoulder with three very plump and very dead looking ryders strung up by their tails. Gangly Georgy has his pistol out, and a flask that he's mid pull from when the acolytes round the corner. He finishes his swallow and says, "*Well, look who it is? Where your lot been, eh? We was by Ol' Url's place earlier today and yous was gone.*" He passes the flask to Georgy who takes a sniggers before he taks a swig from the flask.

----------


## dojango

"Oh, you know how it is.  Business in the upper-hive.  Always something these days.  Youse got a message for us, or just here to share a drink?" Luis says airly.

----------


## Bennosuke

Georgy's grin quickly fades into a disappointed frown. "*Well yeah! Did yous already forget?*" he snarls with frustration, his face turning flush. For a moment it looks like he might raise the pistol in his hand, but instead Georgy keeps it pointed at the ground. He waits for a moment, expecting one of the acolytes to chime up, but says, "*Boss Ezruth is still waiting on yous guys for his money. You promised us a hundred thousand thrones!*"

(OOC: Please go back and check pages 7 and 8 of this thread. I know it was a long time ago)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Georgy's grin quickly fades into a disappointed frown. "*Well yeah! Did yous already forget?*" he snarls with frustration, his face turning flush. For a moment it looks like he might raise the pistol in his hand, but instead Georgy keeps it pointed at the ground. He waits for a moment, expecting one of the acolytes to chime up, but says, "*Boss Ezruth is still waiting on yous guys for his money. You promised us a hundred thousand thrones!*"
> 
> (OOC: Please go back and check pages 7 and 8 of this thread. I know it was a long time ago)


"*These things take time, Georgy... things have to be checked and double-checked... besides, you think they'd deliver 100,000 Thrones without serious security?  When things are sorted and the numbers confirm, Boss Ezruth will get what he's got coming to him.*   Arl's tone is light as he speaks, but his smile never quite reaches his eyes.

----------


## Bennosuke

Georgy's frustration turns quickly to embarrassment, though his face remains flushed. "*Oh sure. Of course. Gotta admit I don't know nuttin' about nuttin' when it comes to the Upperhive Machine,*" he says with an uncomfortable grimace. With his free hand, he scratches his head. 

"*'Ts too bad,*" the hunchbacked Leetus chimes in eagerly, "*I's can't wait to see dem thrones. Any idea how long it will take?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Georgy's frustration turns quickly to embarrassment, though his face remains flushed. "*Oh sure. Of course. Gotta admit I don't know nuttin' about nuttin' when it comes to the Upperhive Machine,*" he says with an uncomfortable grimace. With his free hand, he scratches his head. 
> 
> "*'Ts too bad,*" the hunchbacked Leetus chimes in eagerly, "*I's can't wait to see dem thrones. Any idea how long it will take?*"


"*To be honest, it's hard to predict -- but as a rule, the larger the amount, the longer it takes.*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Fine,*" Georgy says with gruff frustration, "*I guess we'll jus' be waiting.*" He pocket the hand gun by tucking it unceremoniously into the waistband of his ratty brightly colored pants. He looks over at his companion and says, "*Well Leetus, les' be goin'.*" He spits on the ground, and then turns, the pole of strung up mutated rats bowing with the weight of their catch. Leetus gives the acolytes an awkward sort of bow, before turning and racing after his companion. 

Once they are gone from sight, Sola allows the her cameleon cloak to deactivate. She scowls at the direction the two gangers disappeared and mutters, "*Good for nothing low lives. You best be careful consorting with their lot.*" She scowls at the group, but doesn't make much more fuss.

(OOC: So do the acolytes go back to Url's hab with all their gear, or do they go straight to the Raptores, allowing Sola to lead them?)

----------


## dojango

"That line might hold them for a bit, but let's start movin'.  The quicker we're done with this, the better we'll be."

*Spoiler*
Show

Let's leave Url out of this for now

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella had to admit she didn't think that the underhive scum would remember that amount, or at the least, actually _believe_ it was coming their way. Perhaps that's why they remembered it, because anticipation of such an enormous sum would stoke the fires of anticipation and burn the excitement into the long-term memory. 

"Lead on," Marcella gestured to Sola, her eyes still focused on the direction the clueless gangers had scurried off to.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola's face remains grave, her youthful beauty turned hard. "*Very well,*" she says in reply to Marcella. The ganger's gaze turns left than right, and then she begins walking briskly down the freezing corridor. The only sound in the tunnels is the fall of the acolytes' footsteps, the splash of drops of toxic waste off of hanging green icicles, and the occasional scurry of rodents in the numerous trash heaps. Sola's path takes the acolytes down shafts that grow darker and more narrow, and that wind ever downward. The course is reminiscent of the tunnel that the acolytes became lost down, leading to their interaction with the strange cursed mutant man. The freezing cold threatens to cut through the thick red robes that the acolytes have been given as part of their false identities, and it seems to sharpen the acidic stench of the toxic runoff. 

Sola's steps grow faster and faster as she leads, till it almost seems like she might be attempting to flee the acolytes. But then she stops, halting before a rather unassuming scrap of thick metal that perhaps was once the plating to some large armored vehicle, that is leaning against the tunnel wall. Cautiously checking both sides of tunnel, Sola pulls the sheet of metal back, the cords in her neck pulling taught as she strains with the weight of the barrier; revealing a massive crack in the ferrocrete wall. The opening is pitch black, and a gust of warm air rushes from out. "*In there,*" Sola says through gritted teeth. She eyes the acolytes expectantly. The crack is big enough for an adult man to maybe crawl through on his arms and knees, though it might be hard to carry your packs with you.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sola's face remains grave, her youthful beauty turned hard. "*Very well,*" she says in reply to Marcella. The ganger's gaze turns left than right, and then she begins walking briskly down the freezing corridor. The only sound in the tunnels is the fall of the acolytes' footsteps, the splash of drops of toxic waste off of hanging green icicles, and the occasional scurry of rodents in the numerous trash heaps. Sola's path takes the acolytes down shafts that grow darker and more narrow, and that wind ever downward. The course is reminiscent of the tunnel that the acolytes became lost down, leading to their interaction with the strange cursed mutant man. The freezing cold threatens to cut through the thick red robes that the acolytes have been given as part of their false identities, and it seems to sharpen the acidic stench of the toxic runoff. 
> 
> Sola's steps grow faster and faster as she leads, till it almost seems like she might be attempting to flee the acolytes. But then she stops, halting before a rather unassuming scrap of thick metal that perhaps was once the plating to some large armored vehicle, that is leaning against the tunnel wall. Cautiously checking both sides of tunnel, Sola pulls the sheet of metal back, the cords in her neck pulling taught as she strains with the weight of the barrier; revealing a massive crack in the ferrocrete wall. The opening is pitch black, and a gust of warm air rushes from out. "*In there,*" Sola says through gritted teeth. She eyes the acolytes expectantly. The crack is big enough for an adult man to maybe crawl through on his arms and knees, though it might be hard to carry your packs with you.


Arl follows Sola after removing his pack and pushing it before him through the crack.

----------


## Morovir

Emitting a binaric blurt of frustration, Xerros-926 gets down on his hands and knees and follows them.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Xerros and Arl's surprise, the crack quickly opens up into a circular metal tunnel, where they are both hit in the face hard by a draft of warm moist air. The gust is stale, almost dirty smelling. The tunnel wall/floor is slick metal, and almost hot to the touch. But it is pitch black inside, and without any light source, the two will be left fumbling around by feel alone.

----------


## dojango

Luis follows into the dark,  "This is worse than an ice bear's cave," he grumbles.  "Why din't any of us bring a light?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella followed in the centre of the group, her nose assaulted by the acrid scent of the pit they were wandering through. How people could live down here she didn't know. Though she was not used to luxury or the finer comforts of life, Marcella had been raised in the cramped conditions of an orbital munitions station in which her and other children plied their way through the ozone-choked pipeways...and even she found down here to to be a wretched and scummified place. 

Not wanting to be caught off-guard, Marcella was ensuring her mind was constantly rolling its perceptions of the surrounding area. 

Should she sense of particular danger or hidden reinforcements Sola might pull on them, Marcella does as the others do - she puts her pack on the ground between her arms, and crawls through to the large area.

----------


## Morovir

Xerros-926 shakes his head at Luis' lamentation.

"Chastisement: Do not be lacking in your faith. Explanation: The Omnissiah provides."

Reaching into his robes, he extracts a glow lamp and activates it.

"Statement: Praise be to the Omnissiah."

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Had to check back through Xerros' character sheet, but yep, he has a glow lamp.

----------


## Bennosuke

The lamp sheds an eerie luminescent green. In the light of the lamp you can see that you are hunched over in some sort of metal airshaft, likely meant to deliver the leftover warmed and recycled air from the upper hives down to the lowest depths of the underhive. The tunnel appears to go off quiet some distance in both directions, but you can also see that at several points connecting shafts come down from above, creating perfectly circular apertures in the top of the tunnel. The nearest such aperture is about ten yards away, and interestingly, a makeshift ladder has been set up extending upwards into the ascending tunnel. 

Sola follows the others into the tunnel, and pointing to the ladder says, "*That's where we're going.*"

(OOC: Can I get either an awareness or if you have it Survival roll from the characters?)

----------


## Wyndeward

> The lamp sheds an eerie luminescent green. In the light of the lamp you can see that you are hunched over in some sort of metal airshaft, likely meant to deliver the leftover warmed and recycled air from the upper hives down to the lowest depths of the underhive. The tunnel appears to go off quiet some distance in both directions, but you can also see that at several points connecting shafts come down from above, creating perfectly circular apertures in the top of the tunnel. The nearest such aperture is about ten yards away, and interestingly, a makeshift ladder has been set up extending upwards into the ascending tunnel. 
> 
> Sola follows the others into the tunnel, and pointing to the ladder says, "*That's where we're going.*"
> 
> (OOC: Can I get either an awareness or if you have it Survival roll from the characters?)


Arl looks around and listens intently.

*Spoiler: Die Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*41*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Both feral warriors picked up on it, though perhaps Luis was slightly faster than Arl; the feint smell of rodent droppings. Xerros' lamp light was too dim, and too focused on the ladder and the path ahead to show it, but both Luis and Arl knew what they smelled. 

Because of this, they were able to warn the group, and no one was surprised when the tunnel lit up with six pairs of glowing green feral eyes. 

(OOC: Please roll initiative)

----------


## dojango

Luis sniffs at the air, the scent of prey in the air.  He draws his flintlock and says to the others, "It would be rude of us to come to our hosts without bearing gifts of meat."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d10+32)[*41*] initiative

----------


## Morovir

"Warning: Engaging kill protocol." Xerros-926 intoned as he opened up with his lascarbine at the closest of the ryders.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Initiative: (1d10+3)[*12*]
Semi-Auto Burst (Full Action): (1d100)[*45*] TN 55 (BS45 -10 firing one-handed)
Damage: (1d10+2)[*11*] (1d10+2)[*5*] (Only 1 hit, so deleted second damage roll)

----------


## Wyndeward

"*Dammit, not these things again*

With that, Arl pulls his revolver and snaps off a shot!

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


(1d10+3)[*12*]

----------


## dojango

There is a loud crack and a puff of gunsmoke fills the narrow corridor as Luis takes a moment to aim between the red eyes and fires.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*44*] v. 47, (1d10+2)[*5*] dmg

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella's eyes widen as she see's the forest of green eyes light up before them. 

Remembering their last encounter with this scumful lot, Marcella pulled the warp about her and hardened her image. She was no longer the easy-on-the-eyes, friendly person. Instead, she drew about her a dreadful visage that struck into the nerve-stem of those who would behold her with ill-intent...


ooc:
*Spoiler*
Show

Casting *Fearful Aura*.

*Psychic Roll:* [rollv]2D10[/rollv]

----------


## Wyndeward

> "*Dammit, not these things again*
> 
> With that, Arl pulls his revolver and snaps off a shot!
> 
> *Spoiler: Initiative*
> Show
> 
> 
> (1d100)[*61*]


*Spoiler: Arl's Shot*
Show

(1d100)[*61*]


Arl's shot

*Spoiler: Damage, if appropriate*
Show

(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola is the first to act, a stub revolver seeming to materializing in her hand. She snaps a shot off at the first rodent caught in Xerros' lamp light, catching the hissing thing in the torso before it even starts to move. The shot blows a hole in the thing's rump, and it shrieks loud enough to be heard over the report of the pistol. It scrabbles forward awkwardly, pulling itself forward on twitching drunk hind legs. 

(OOC: Sola's shot hits and does 7 wounds, the thing is just barely still alive)

Luis' flintlock pistol kicks hard in his hand, it's report ringing in the tunnel in sudden reply to Sola's shot. A second Ryder is kicked sideways as the round lead projectile smashes into it's flank, opening up a black bloody gash. 

(OOC: Luis hits, but after T modifier only does 2 wounds to the second Ryder)

Xerros draws his las carbine, but is suddenly left with the challenge of trying to wield the short rifle while also using his lamp. 

(OOC: So Xerros is the only character with a light source. A las carbine can be used in one hand, but at -10, which would cause Xerros' shots to miss. Morovir, I will give you this tough choice. Xerros can place the lamp down and fire with no penalty, going off of where the lamp light was just pointed and taking no penalty but casting the tunnel into shadow and giving everyone after him a -20 penalty, or he can spend a whole turn carefully placing the lamp down and saving his rolls for round two, or lastly, he can continue to wield both the lamp and the carbine each in one hand, causing his shots to miss. I need you to answer before I can finish resolving the round)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Morovir messaged me that he was having Xerros drop the lamp... but I'm an idiot, because I didn't move forward and see what I would be resolving after Xerros' turn, so I kind of made everyone wait for an extended time for what would inevitably be a win by Marcella again. Seriously, my apologies.)

Xerros' shot goes wide as he fires while trying to set down his lamp, then Arl's goes wide as well. The rodents begin to close in on the group, their red eyes glowing in the low lamp light, their hisses echoing louder and louder in the tunnel. 

Suddenly, it is as if a corona of fire envelopes Marcella. A wave of heat rolls down the icy tunnel, and the roar of a ferocious predator bellows deep from within her throat. The rats that were just a moment ago bearing down on the acolytes begin to screech. Their little claws clamber on the tunnel floor as the pack of ryders turns and flees. 

In the low light of Xerros' lamp, Marcella can see Sola backing away, a clawed hand covering her mouth. The psyker can hear the ganger whisper under her breath, "*Witch! Demon!*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Her tactic had worked once more, as the simple, instinct-driven minds of the ryder's beheld Marcella's terrifying mien and turned tail to flee. Given the damage they inflicted last time, the short exposure was more than enough for the psyker.

*"Witch! Demon!"*

Marcella relaxed her mind and allowed the fear-inducing aura about her to subside and wash away. As she did so, Sola's words reached her ears, and the blonde turned her head to look upon Sola with a perked eyebrow and lopsided smirk. Marcella remembered her already calling her a witch once on the train in which they met, so her psychic status was no secret. 

With the fear-aura now rescinded and removed, Marcella spoke. 

"Easy," she reassured the ganger. 

"Just a scare-show for the Ryders," she gestured down to the tunnel through which the rodents had fled.

The detail of Sola's clawed hand was not lost on the psyker.

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman's gun was up, pointed at Marcella, and she took a step back for every one the psyker took forward. "*How, how did you do that,*" Sola stammered, her eyes wide and wild in the faint light of Xerros' lamp, which still resided on the floor.

----------


## dojango

Luis has finished reloading his pistol.  It's still pointed up, away from Sola, but he says, "Easy now.  She may be a witch, but she's the Emperor's witch.  All legal, like.  Our boss made sure of it."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola again takes a step back away from Marcella, lifting her pistol with trembling hands. "*So she is a witch,*" the ganger hisses, eyes wide, "*Emperor protect me!*" 

(OOC: Okay, gonna call for some kind of Fellowship roll here now)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


This wasn't going well. 

"Easy, Sola..." Marcella reassured again, her voice soft and calm as she glowed with a gentle inner light. The Psyker had her hands to her side with open palms as further indication that she was no threat.

"I have stood before the Emperor and come to his notice. I carry his mark. You are in no danger from me. We are both working towards a common goal."

It was a bit rich to be judged by the mutant as a threat, but Marcella kept that to herself.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola lowers her weapon hand, eyes straining in the dark to study Marcella's sanctioning brand. "*You... you have the Emperor's blessing,*" she stammers with confusion. The ganger shakes her head in disbelief, directing her question to the entire group, "*Who are you all, really?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sola lowers her weapon hand, eyes straining in the dark to study Marcella's sanctioning brand. "*You... you have the Emperor's blessing,*" she stammers with confusion. The ganger shakes her head in disbelief, directing her question to the entire group, "*Who are you all, really?*"


Arl snapped his stub revolver open and loaded a fresh shell for the spent one.

He smiled as he snapped in closed again and holstered it and looked at the others.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


The normally gentle-natured Marcella was starting to get a little annoyed with Sola's insistance on knowing who they really were, even after they had demonstrated themselves to be no threat. 

It was clear that the Psyker did not want to answer, but believed she didn't have a choice. 

"I am a sanctioned Psyker of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica, and I and the others have been sent here to destroy those weapons you speak of, because they are a threat to the souls of this hive."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Holy Throne of Terra,*" the ganger gulps under her breath. She makes an awkward attempt at some sort of bow-curtsy thing and says to Marcella, "*I'm so sorry you're... honor? Your grace? I mean no offense. I, I just have never been in the presence of a member of the Terran orders. I am but a lowly underhiver, and I hope I have not offended in my ignorance.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Being fawned over and grovelled to wasn't an experience Marcella was used to. To be honest, it made her a little uncomfortable. A combination of personal humility and sense of unworthiness to be prostrated to in such a way combined to make her uneasy at the sensation.

"It's alright," Marcella gently waved her hand, dismissing any offence Sola may have thought she had caused. 

"We just need your help in getting rid of these weapons. I was not lying in my prior warning that if we fail, those who sent us will not hesitate in sending less..._subtle_ methods to get the job done."

----------


## dojango

Luis stows the pistol and grins.  "Aye, someone's givin' orders to a Mars Magos and a licensed witch.  And their bodyguards," Luis indicates himself and Arl. "And that someone's really interested in makin' sure these terrible things are destroyed, and we don't want to disappoint him, so let's go see about it, eh?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola nods avidly to Marcella, though she does not seem to understand the last bit of the psyker's statement. Her confusion only seems to increase slightly with Luis, but she says nothing more. Instead she raises her hands and says, "*My sincere apologies. I... I did not mean to be suspicious of anyone. Let's just keep moving.*" 

If the group agrees, she will turn back and lead them to the makeshift ladder, made of roped together pipes and pieces of metal. "*Up there,*" Sola says, pointing to the overhead shaft leading off into darkness, "*Follow me.*" She takes the acolytes up the ladder, which leads through the airshaft into some sort of vent space. This area too is warmed by recycled air, a pleasant breeze blowing through the pipe. The scent of rodents is less prominent here, though Xerros' lamp is still the only source of light. Without hesitation, Sola leads the group through twisting ventilation shafts, up and down a few more makeshift ladders; navigating a labyrinthine path. At several points you find yourselves stepping around large vent grates that allow light from below to flood into the tunnel. Most of these grates overlook different sections of the underhive, one grate even looking down on the roof of The Squat's Behind, recognizable by the sign. A haggard looking man stood on the roof by himself smoking a lho stick, roasting a small Ryder on a stick over an open flame. 

After what seems like an hour of travel through the ventilation tunnels, Sola leads the acolytes back down a final ladder, which ends in a cramped hallway or room. Sola moves over to let the acolytes down, but pushes by to reach a near wall, Xerros' lamp pulling back the darkness to reveal an M shaped symbol; perhaps a primitive drawing of a feral winged creature. There is a scrape as metal pulls back to reveal a view port through which harsh yellow light pours into the room. A pair of dark eyes appear in the window, furrowing as they move from Sola to the acolytes around her. "*Who'd you bring wit ya Sola?*" a harsh female voice scolds. 

Sola speaks, doing her best to instill confidence into her voice, "*Allies Sare, they've come to help us.*" She crosses hands across her chest in a bastardized version of the Aquila salute. 


"*Who's you,*" Sare asks of the group, her dark eyes anything but inviting.

----------


## dojango

"Name's Luis.  Luis Crow-Tooth.  We are..." Luis pauses for a moment.  "We are fixing problems.  Problems that are too dangerous to the good citizens of the Empire.  And we heard you found something dangerous.  We need to fix it... by throwing the problem in the fires of Mars, if'n you know what I mean."

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Name's Luis.  Luis Crow-Tooth.  We are..." Luis pauses for a moment.  "We are fixing problems.  Problems that are too dangerous to the good citizens of the Empire.  And we heard you found something dangerous.  We need to fix it... by throwing the problem in the fires of Mars, if'n you know what I mean."


Arl cringed slightly, knowing that beginnings were delicate things.  He looked over at Marcella, hoping the telepath would take the lead.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"We are with Sola," Marcella offered, almost interjecting over Luis.

"We are allies that have helped her avoid the authorities, and we are here on investigation."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sare's dark eyes remained furrowed from the other side of the porthole. They dart from one acolyte to the next, but slightly more friendly she asks, "*You's all Credit Guilders or something?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella offered a smile and then pointed to her Credit Guilders jacket.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*And the Credit Guild has come down to the underhive, and climbed through the vent system to come... investigate? To clean up our problem?*" Sare asks, her voice rising with incredulity.

----------


## dojango

"Lemmie put it this way... we're all lucky you stole the stuff offa clan Tora and Sabay.  Those idiots would have used the stuff in public and brought down the whole hive on top of them.  There are people upstairs that would rather see everyone down here dead in order to destroy that stuff. But that would be bad for business, ya ken?  So the credit guild feels that if the stuff were taken to the priests of mars all discrete-like, so's they can see it's all destroyed, maybe there won't haveta be a bloodbath.  Cause that means, ya know, blood and suffering and death and worst of all, no quarterly bonuses for upper management."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Hmmmm...*" the woman says with hesitation. 

But Sola speaks up, her voice rising with frustration, "*Sare, just open the damn door already!*" 

There is a moment's pause, then the sound of several large bolts being drawn back, and then the big metal door swings open, revealing a wide hallway. A woman clad in tattered leathers, similar to those worn by Sola stands defiantly in the hallway, a hand on a rusty looking las pistol at her belt. Sare's dark eyes fit in an equally dark and beautiful face, though it bore an ugly ragged scar over one cheek. "*Welcome,*" she says without a hint of warmth. 

Sola shakes her head, but says nothing as she steps forward into the hallway. Pausing as she passes Sare, she says, "*Is Big Sister around? I want to get this over with as quickly as possible.*" 

"*Big Sister is 'round,*" Sare says flatly, her eyes remaining on the acolytes, her hand still at her belt, "*and I'm sure she'll be wantin' to meet your friends.*

----------


## Wyndeward

> "*Hmmmm...*" the woman says with hesitation. 
> 
> But Sola speaks up, her voice rising with frustration, "*Sare, just open the damn door already!*" 
> 
> There is a moment's pause, then the sound of several large bolts being drawn back, and then the big metal door swings open, revealing a wide hallway. A woman clad in tattered leathers, similar to those worn by Sola stands defiantly in the hallway, a hand on a rusty looking las pistol at her belt. Sare's dark eyes fit in an equally dark and beautiful face, though it bore an ugly ragged scar over one cheek. "*Welcome,*" she says without a hint of warmth. 
> 
> Sola shakes her head, but says nothing as she steps forward into the hallway. Pausing as she passes Sare, she says, "*Is Big Sister around? I want to get this over with as quickly as possible.*" 
> 
> "*Big Sister is 'round,*" Sare says flatly, her eyes remaining on the acolytes, her hand still at her belt, "*and I'm sure she'll be wantin' to meet your friends.*


"Thank you for your hospitality," said Arl, without a hint of sarcasm as he bowed.

----------


## dojango

"Aye", says Luis.  "Best be showing us to the, uh, problem, so we can get goin' and outta' yer hair."

----------


## Bennosuke

Sare barely even acknowledges Arl's reply, giving the man a slight scowl. "*Anyways,*" she say with a shrug, "*I guess yous should follow me.*" She gives Arl, then Luis, and then Xeros, her face softening as she eyes Marcella. Then Sare turns saying, "*Follow me.*" She leads the acolytes down a few winding and increasingly poorly lit hallways, before stopping in front of a cramped iron doorway. Sare pounds a fist on the door, before a husky voice from inside invites her to enter.

Sare opens the door, and the acolytes are greeted by cold air and near darkness. The room is cramped, lit by a single bulb. In the corner, a waif of a woman with crude augmetics covering the right side of her face sits hunched over a pile of weapons. Before whatever terrible injury destroyed her face, Big Sister might have been beautiful, terribly terribly beautiful, but now between the shards of metal and glass, and the scar tissue, her countenance is a mask of pain and anger. She sits on a moldering cot, the dampness you can smell from the doorway, as her hands move reflexively, disassembling, cleaning and the reassembling one pistol after the next. The weapons are all crude tech, black powder or at best low quality stubbers, but Big Sister works on each one with the intensity of a surgeon in mid-operation. 

Without looking up, Big Sister mutters, "Whose these... men Sare?" Somehow, the woman's question seems to wilt the hardened ganger, her words suddenly caught in her throat. Sare turns to the acolytes, desperate for them to speak up.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Finally, they were allowed in. Marcella entered through the door without any fanfare and with just a simple nod and muttered "thank you".

When they were brought to the moldy, cramped and damped interior of this...place, Marcella looked upon Big Sister with a passive expression. If she found her situation disgusting, she didn't show it. 

"We're here to relieve you of a problem you have, with recently acquired _weapons_," the Psyker said, emphasising a particular word.

----------


## dojango

"Clan Elder," started Luis.  "I am Luis Crow-Tooth of the Flint Bear tribe.  We are body guards for this servant o' the Emperor.  Who's tryin' to make sure the bad mojo gets fixed.  Or at least, removed." he adds, waving towards Marcella.

----------


## Bennosuke

When Luis finishes, the woman on the cot finally stops what she is doing. A sneer, or maybe a grin spreads across her ruined half-mechanical face as she looks up, gently laying down the revolver she was working on. "*Then why's ya dressed like guilders,*" she says, chuckling as if it was the punch line of the funniest joke she's ever told. But Big Sister does not wait for a reply, and says, "*You's here for da bad stuff? Fine. Take it, we don't want it.*" She shrugs, not even rising from her corner of the cot in the dark room. 

As if that settles it, she picks the revolver back up, and an oil soaked rag, and gets back to work.

----------


## dojango

"Great.  Emperor's blessin' on yah.  Let's get the stuff wrapped up and split up amongst our bags.  We can trek it back to the train station."  Luis drops his pack and starts pulling stuff out of it to make room.  "Sola, kin you guide as back there through hidden ways?  I'd hate to have those other bastard gangs ambush us and steal the stuff back just when we're so close to gettin' this stuff outta here."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sare,*" Big Sister says without looking up, "*please show these nice men to the war room and make sure they get what they came for.*" Her voice is stern and there is something ugly in the way she said, "men". Before Sare closes the door, something flashes in Big Sister's mechandrite eye, and she adds calling out to the group, "*Just one warning, whatever you do, DO NOT open the boxes.*" With that Sare closes the door.

"*Follow me,*" Sare says, still eyeing the group with suspicion. She leads the acolytes through a few more corridors. At several points they pass one or a pair of gangers; all women, most of them likely in their teens or twenties. Most all of them wear similar patched body suits and chamelion cloaks, and most all of them wear the scars of battles past. Each time the acolytes are greeted with scowls and threatening looks as they pass. 

Sare finally bring the acolytes to a relatively large room, filled with boxes and makeshift shelves. Ammo, cobbled together weapons, and piecemeal armor are neatly organized throughout the room. But in the farthest corner, almost intentionally as far from everything else as possible, are two ornate plasteel chests. Both rectangular containers are about the size of a man's torso, and both sport a ghastly burned scar where what looks like a mechanical keypad had once been. Sare stops at the door and points to the two chests. "*Take those and nothing else she says,*" her eyes fixated on the far corner of the room, a terrified distant expression on her face.

----------


## dojango

Luis picks up one of the chests, carefully, and puts it in his rucksack.  "Grab the other one, Arl," he says.  "Reckon they've sold us a ryder in a poke?"  Once they're packed up, he'll turn to Sola and ask her to guide them out through hidden passages back to the train to the overhive.  "And stay sharp, the vultures in the other gangs'll be circling."

----------


## Bennosuke

Both Luis and Arl are surprised by how light the two chests are, despite their size and what they are supposed to be carrying. As they begin the task of stowing the two boxes, Sola replies grimly, "*Big Sister's right. Don't open those, whatever you do. Just keep em closed and destroy them however you can.*"

When the acolytes are ready, she instructs them to follow her and leads them through the winding tunnels of the underhive's respiratory system. The trip seems to take even longer on return, and you're almost certain you are traveling a different route. Still, Sola's path takes the acolytes back out the same entrance through which they had originally entered. 

Once everyone is through, and the entrance has been resealed, Sola stops and says, "*Are you sure you are ready to go back to the train station?*"

But before anyone can reply, a familiar voice hollers from behind a trash bin. "*You see, I told you there was something up! Them Guilders have betrayed us for those filthy Raptores!*" Bail, Leetus and three other gangers clad in the tattered purple robes of Clan Tora come stumbling out from behind a small trash heap, like jester's out of a fool's car. The five of them are carrying a mix of rusty looking autopistols and stub revolvers, and stand together about twenty yards from the acolytes and Sola. Georgy stands at the front of the mob a wicked sneer on his face. "*Light em' up boys! Don't give em' a chance to get away!*" 

That's when the firing starts. 

(OOC: Starting combat. Everyone roll initiative. Please feel free to detail your first action. The gangers are too stupid to use stealth, so there is no surprise round)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Both Luis and Arl are surprised by how light the two chests are, despite their size and what they are supposed to be carrying. As they begin the task of stowing the two boxes, Sola replies grimly, "*Big Sister's right. Don't open those, whatever you do. Just keep em closed and destroy them however you can.*"
> 
> When the acolytes are ready, she instructs them to follow her and leads them through the winding tunnels of the underhive's respiratory system. The trip seems to take even longer on return, and you're almost certain you are traveling a different route. Still, Sola's path takes the acolytes back out the same entrance through which they had originally entered. 
> 
> Once everyone is through, and the entrance has been resealed, Sola stops and says, "*Are you sure you are ready to go back to the train station?*"
> 
> But before anyone can reply, a familiar voice hollers from behind a trash bin. "*You see, I told you there was something up! Them Guilders have betrayed us for those filthy Raptores!*" Bail, Leetus and three other gangers clad in the tattered purple robes of Clan Tora come stumbling out from behind a small trash heap, like jester's out of a fool's car. The five of them are carrying a mix of rusty looking autopistols and stub revolvers, and stand together about twenty yards from the acolytes and Sola. Georgy stands at the front of the mob a wicked sneer on his face. "*Light em' up boys! Don't give em' a chance to get away!*" 
> 
> That's when the firing starts. 
> ...


Arl drops the arms crate and crouches behind it for cover as he unslings his rifle, snapping off a shot at Georgy!  


*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show


(1d10+3)[*6*]

BS = 49 + 10 (short range) = 59

(1d100)[*13*]

(1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


By Ghazkulls green balls could we ever go anywhere without this rabble?! Marcella thought angrily to herself.

Narrowing her eyes, Marcella's mind moved to action - drawing upon the warp to cloak herself as her image seemed to melt into the air around her.


ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Half Action:* Casting *Chamaeleon*, (1D10+6)[*16*], they're now at -20 BS to shoot her.

*Half Action:* Casting *Spasm* on Georgy, (2D10+6)[*24*], I forgot to do the z, sorry :(. But at 24, she can affect 4 targets total - Georgy and 3 accomplices. All four have to take Willpower tests or fall to the ground writhing about and dropping their weapons. And if they're carrying ranged weapons, the ranged weapons go off and may hit the nearest creatures (their homies).

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a crackle of energy in Marcella's eyes and the air fills with the smell of ozone as both Georgy and Leetus' bodies go suddenly rigid. Arms go flailing as if the two gangers were cloth dolls, as the two stumble to the ground. Both gangers' weapons discharge, one shot going off after the next, but as Georgy jerks sideways as he's struck by his companion's fire, twisting end over end as he stumbles to the ground. 

(OOC: Leetus' shot actually hits Georgy, does 6 damage from a torso shot) 

Watching the two lead gangers jerking to the ground like puppets loosed from their strings, Xerros steadies his las carbine. With surgical precision the Tech Priest fires on Leetus, the las carbine shrieking as a bolt of green energy strikes the prone hunched ganger between the shoulder blades. Leetus moans in agony as the blast scorches his back, tearing into his armor. 

(OOC: 8 damage to Leetus after armor and wounds)

The two wounded gangster stumble to their feet as their companions begin firing at the acolytes. The tunnel is filled with thunderous reports, black smoke billowing into a cloud around the gangers. Xerros is forced to hurl himself sideways, narrowly making it out of the way of the oncoming gunfire. 

(OOC: only one ganger scores a hit, randomly chose the target as Xerros rolling a D8, his dodge was a success) 

Arl does his best to fold himself down behind the crate (though it's small enough to put in a rucksack it's probably not going to provide much cover) and snaps off a shot with his hunting rifle. The weapon was made for long range shots, and at such short range, the large caliber weapon is uber accurate; but the shell pings off of Georgy's flak vest. 

(OOC: 2 damage after accounting for T and armor. *It is Luis' turn*)

----------


## dojango

"Run for your lives, fools!" shouts Luis as he pulls out his axe and charges Leetus.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*96*] v. 54, (1d10+4)[*13*] for damage

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Watching those animas drop down to the ground, their muscles seized and wretched, brought Marcella a degree of satifaction. 

Stepping backwards towards the nearest cover, the Psyker continued to reach into the muscles and joints of the gangers and pluck the electrical strings that gave their bodies animation...


ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Half Action:* Moving behind nearest cover.

*Half Action:* Casting *Spasm* once again on Georgy, (2d10)[*2*][*8*](10) + 5 = 15, so just another 2.

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis charges forward, swinging his axe wildly. Leetus stumbles back, blood spilling from between his teeth, but threatening with his pistol such that Luis can't directly charge in to get a clean shot and stifling the attack. 

There is an explosion from the back of the group as Sola lifts her stub revolver and begins firing. "*Die you kriffing cowards,*" she howls over the din of the battle, insane malice growing in her eyes. Her shot almost strikes one of the gangers, who just narrowly throws himself sideways out of the way. 

Marcella moves sideways across the tunnel, ducking down behind a loose pile of garbage, her image shifting and shuddering under her psykic influence. She raises both hands and again both Leetus and Georgy collapse to the ground in a spasm of shock and pain. Georgy even manages to moan, "*What in the Warp is going on?*" between rictus clenched teeth. Again, both their weapons discharge, and somehow again Georgy is struck directly in the chest! The bullet hits with a sickeningly loud crunch of bones, and the ganger spasms one last time before going limp. 

Leetus struggles to his feet as his squad of purple clad gangers continue to fire a hail of bullets at the acolytes. A shot whizzes through the fizzling image of Marcella, passing over where her real shoulder would be. A second shot whizzes at Arl. 

(OOC: Wynward, it is Arl's turn again, but you must also roll a dodge for a single shot that will otherwise strike Arl in the chest for 4 damage, before factoring armor and toughness)

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl dives for cover!!

*Spoiler: Dodge*
Show


(1d100)[*100*]



Arl lines up a shot on one of the gangers, careful to avoid Luis

(Half action aim, half action attack)

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show


49+10 (short range)+10 (aim) = 69.

(1d100)[*94*]
[roll]1d10+3[roll]

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl dives to the side, but not fast enough. He feels a sudden sting as a stub round wings him in the shoulder. In the heat of battle, Arl registers the pain but it does not draw his focus as he lines up his own shot. The Feral Worlder fires his hunting rifle before he has set his feet. The powerful weapon crackles, jetting out a cloud of gunpowder, but the tracer round shows the bullet as going wide of Arl's target. 

(OOC: Arl takes 1 wound)

Sola fires off another shot with her stub revolver, and clips one of the nearby Tora gangers. 

Leetus' wide eyes move back and forth between Georgy's limp body, and the terrible Flint Bear standing over his corpse, axe in hand. 

(OOC: It is Luis' turn, though of course others can post as well)

----------


## dojango

"Goodbye, Leetus," says Luis as he quickly draws his flintlock pistol.  At point blank range, there's no way he can miss.  There's a loud bang and a puff of smoke.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*19*] v. 67, (1d10+2)[*10*]

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: For dramatic flair, I'm going to ignore the fact that this shot should be to the leg)

Luis' flintlock pistol cracks, spewing a cloud of black powder at Leetus as the shot takes the hunched ganger in the face. The man's face folds inward with the impact, his head thrown back as he is lifted for a moment off of his feet before falling on his back dead. 

(OOC: Back to Marcella)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


A little smirk creased Marcella's lips as she watched Georgy spin about in confused frustration, before the 'friendly fire' from his own team-mates sent him to the Emperor. 

Feeling the heat of the bullet that passed by her, her mind no doubt saving her once again, Marcella continued her seemingly successful strategy of supporting her team-mates by disabling the enemy.


ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Half Action:* Staying behind cover.

*Half Action:* Casting *Spasm* on the nearest ganger, (2d10+5)[*10*][*2*](12)

17, so she nabs 3 gangers this time. I think that's all that are left, yes?

----------


## Bennosuke

All three gangers fall under the power of Marcella's psyker abilities. The trio of purple clad Tora members jerk as if they were suddenly plugged into an electrical socket, limbs twisting this way and that, legs collapsing out from under them. Spasming fists cause stubbers to discharge, and as a bald ganger with a lazy eye goes down his leg buckles inwards impact. At close range the stubber round lodges hard into his tibia, and wrenches the shin sideways, pulling the man's knee apart. He shrieks out in pain as he goes down, unable to control his limbs enough to reach for his shattered leg. He contorts about on the ground like the other two, but falls unconscious within a few seconds while the other two begin to gather their composure. 

Emboldened by his allies' success, Xerros rises from his cover, las carbine shouldered. The tech priest's crimson robes billow out around him as he strides forward, his weapons spewing bolt after bolt of laser energy. His shots strafe the tunnel floor, ripping into one of the gangers as he struggles to his feet. 

As the two gangers rise, one of the two shrieks, simply turning and running. His companion, a boy with wild blonde hair and a tattooed face stumbles backwards but instead continues to fire at the acolytes; though his shots ping uselessly off the tunnel walls as he struggles to maintain his composure.

----------


## Wyndeward

> All three gangers fall under the power of Marcella's psyker abilities. The trio of purple clad Tora members jerk as if they were suddenly plugged into an electrical socket, limbs twisting this way and that, legs collapsing out from under them. Spasming fists cause stubbers to discharge, and as a bald ganger with a lazy eye goes down his leg buckles inwards impact. At close range the stubber round lodges hard into his tibia, and wrenches the shin sideways, pulling the man's knee apart. He shrieks out in pain as he goes down, unable to control his limbs enough to reach for his shattered leg. He contorts about on the ground like the other two, but falls unconscious within a few seconds while the other two begin to gather their composure. 
> 
> Emboldened by his allies' success, Xerros rises from his cover, las carbine shouldered. The tech priest's crimson robes billow out around him as he strides forward, his weapons spewing bolt after bolt of laser energy. His shots strafe the tunnel floor, ripping into one of the gangers as he struggles to his feet. 
> 
> As the two gangers rise, one of the two shrieks, simply turning and running. His companion, a boy with wild blonde hair and a tattooed face stumbles backwards but instead continues to fire at the acolytes; though his shots ping uselessly off the tunnel walls as he struggles to maintain his composure.


Arl lined up his shot on the shoot and, muttering a brief prayer to the Emperor, squeezed the trigger.

*Spoiler: Dice*
Show


49+10 (short range)+10(Half action:aim) = 69

(1d100)[*53*]
[roll] 1d10+3[/roll]

----------


## Wyndeward

> Arl lined up his shot on the shoot and, muttering a brief prayer to the Emperor, squeezed the trigger.
> 
> *Spoiler: Dice*
> Show
> 
> 
> 49+10 (short range)+10(Half action:aim) = 69
> 
> (1d10+3)[*6*]
> [roll] 1d10+3[/roll]


The bullet struck home!

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show

(1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl's rifle cracks, and the ganger with the tattooed face stumbles back, the round panging off of his raggedy flak vest. He curses but doesn't go down till he is struck again in the chest by a shot from Sola's revolver. The bullet almost knocks the ganger off of his feet. He stumbles back a few steps before dropping to a knee, screaming in pain as blood begins to trickle from his mouth. 

Sola shouts over the din of the battle, "*If you don't want your cover blown, you better go after that runner.*" Even as she says it though she marches towards the injured ganger, getting ready to fire again. 

(OOC: Luis' turn)

----------


## dojango

Luis gives out a wordless roar and charges after the fleeing ganger, swinging his axe.  After all, it weren't just their cover, it was the lair of Sola's gang too they had to keep secret.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*97*] v. 54, (1d10+4)[*11*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Watching the gangers fall with relatively little damage received by herself and her comrades, Marcella came out from behind the trash-pile and hurried forward. Hearing Sola's plea, Marcella moved as quick as she could while her mind lashed out to seize the limbs of the fleeing ganger.

As she did so, Marcella became a blur, like a chameleon shifting against the ever changing background as her mind retain her psychic camouflage.

ooc:

*Spoiler*
Show

Half-Action: Move to keep pace with fleeing ganger.

*Half Action:* Casting *Spasm* on the fleeing ganger: (2d10)[*2*][*10*](12) +5 = 17. 

As he's the last one left, I'll use the x5s above activation 7, to Increase the difficulty by 2 steps (so -20 WP penalty I think).

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis races down the tunnel chasing after the ganger. He passes the stumbled man with the face tattoos, roaring and swinging his axe. It looks like the fleeing ganger is out of reach, till suddenly the man's legs go rigid as he is suddenly stricken by Marcella's psyker powers. A man with a tangled mane of black hair and dark skin, the ganger shrieks in sudden pain as he tumbles to the ground. Luis' boots thunder down the tunnel till he catches up with to the writhing ganger, planting his axe with a crack into the back of the man's head. 

Back at the scene of the skirmish, Xerros wades forward, las carbine wailing as it spits beam after beam into the remaining ganger as he struggles to his feet. The first bolt of energy takes the man in the leg, the next in the chest. He goes over backwards as his body ignites, bursting into an inferno of red flames.

----------


## dojango

Luis pulls his axe out of the body, wipes it on the rags and returns to the others.  "I trust yer friends can make the bodies disappear," he says to Sola.  "Don't want anyone to know these men died in front of their lair."

----------


## Bennosuke

As Luis is walking back to the group, he witnesses Sola standing over the downed body of one of the gangers, revolver screaming as it unloads round after round into the boy's now ruined skull. Her eyes light over and over with fire from each shot's discharge, and hatred plays in a rictus across her face. 

Once every round is spent, she looks up at Luis and still snarling says, "*What are we, your maids?*" The questions stands for a moment. The rage remains like a mask on her face for several long seconds, before she looks down and spits on the dead body. After this her countenance softens, and she looks back to Luis. "*Sorry,*" she says softly, "*sure... I'll make sure we take care of it.*" After a moment's pause she says, "*Actually, if you help me bring the bodies back into the tunnel, we can seal it off and it will be much easier to keep things hidden.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


"There is logic in his words," Marcella says when it looks at the corpses. 

"We shall dispose of the bodies and gather the assets for departure, yes?"

----------


## Bennosuke

With the help of the others, Sola pulls back the slab of metal that was concealing the passage entrance, and the group begin the bloody work of dragging the stinking ganger corpses into the darkness. 

But when Marcella bends down to lift Georgy under the arms, his eyes open and he sputters and coughs. The ganger's skin is very pale, and his chest is covered in a clotting mess of blood and gore. He wheezes as he looks up at the psyker, eyes pleading. "*What's going on,*" he asks with confusion, gaze almost roving about. 

Sola catching sight this begins marching towards the two. She pulls her revolver, but fortunately never had the time to reload the weapon, and instead barks an order at Marcella, "*Kill him. Kill him now!*" The familiar fury has returned to the woman's face, and she looks down at the dying boy with mixed disgust and hatred.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Seeing Sola's dilemma, Marcella reached to her holster, withdrew her laspistol and spun it about on her finger in order to present the handle for the ganger to take.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola takes the weapon from Marcella and places the muzzle against the dying ganger's temple. She pushes so hard that the metal actually forms a small divot in Georgy's flesh. 

"*Get back,*" Sola says to the psyker. Once Marcella is out of the way, Sola pulls the trigger. Georgy's scream is drowned out by the whine of the las pistol. The air is quickly polluted with the stench of burning flesh and hair and bone. Georgy's body twitches horribly for several seconds as his skull erupts into a small bonfire, forcing Sola to step back. Finally his arms and legs stop flailing, and with fire still in her eyes, Sola spits on this corpse as well. "*Let's get the rest into the tunnel and get the hell out of here,*" she says flatly. 

... Eventually the work of piling the corpses up and concealing them within the walls of the underhive is completed. "*Let's get you to your train,*" Sola says flatly and with an air of confident finality. She leads the acolytes back through winding tunnels to the mouth of the hexagon shaped train station, standing at the lip of the tunnel's exit. "*Thank you,*" she says to the acolytes, "*be careful, and do everything you can to destroy those weapons.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sola takes the weapon from Marcella and places the muzzle against the dying ganger's temple. She pushes so hard that the metal actually forms a small divot in Georgy's flesh. 
> 
> "*Get back,*" Sola says to the psyker. Once Marcella is out of the way, Sola pulls the trigger. Georgy's scream is drowned out by the whine of the las pistol. The air is quickly polluted with the stench of burning flesh and hair and bone. Georgy's body twitches horribly for several seconds as his skull erupts into a small bonfire, forcing Sola to step back. Finally his arms and legs stop flailing, and with fire still in her eyes, Sola spits on this corpse as well. "*Let's get the rest into the tunnel and get the hell out of here,*" she says flatly. 
> 
> ... Eventually the work of piling the corpses up and concealing them within the walls of the underhive is completed. "*Let's get you to your train,*" Sola says flatly and with an air of confident finality. She leads the acolytes back through winding tunnels to the mouth of the hexagon shaped train station, standing at the lip of the tunnel's exit. "*Thank you,*" she says to the acolytes, "*be careful, and do everything you can to destroy those weapons.*"


Arl takes a moment to top off his rifle's magazine then helps police the area, then picks up the crate containing the xenos weapon, falling in with his comrades.

----------


## dojango

Luis watches calmly as she dispatches the wounded ganger.  He had done just that a few days ago, after all.  He takes the body of the man he had killed in a carryhold and tosses it in the rubble.  "The underhive is a dangerous place," he mutters as they cover up the bodies.  As Sola leads them back towards the train, he takes a moment to say to her, "I reckon Clan Tora and Boss Ezruth ain't gonna have much truck with the credit guild for while.  Might be weakened by all this.  Ya ken?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella peered at the containers within which were supposedly dangerous, alien weapons. As the others spoke, Marcella stared intently at that box, her mind trying to detect any residual mote of their former owners that may still linger.

Just enough to confirm their presence, nothing more.

ooc:
*Spoiler*
Show



Psyniscience roll for the weapons: (1d100)[*15*] vs TN 60

----------


## Bennosuke

Standing unnoticed at the lip of the tunnel, the acolytes can see where a familiar cadre of enforcers lackadaisically stand guard of the train station. Sola stays just slightly farther back, making sure to stay out of sight. She nods in agreement to Luis' statement. "*You or your colleagues in the Guild will likely not be welcome down here again for some time,*" she states flatly, her eyes darting with slight anxiety towards the train guards. 

As she speaks, Marcella opens herself up to the immaterium, using her powers to study the two boxes carried by her colleagues. After a moment of studied attunement, Marcella's senses are assaulted by terror that no human mind should ever be exposed to. Twisted skeletal faces gibber and laugh, their voices pounding in Marcella's head. Her nose begins to bleed as it is filled with the stench of rotten meat and human excrement. Marcella's feels the strange and distant memories of the expanse of stars; doomed and destined to fall under the grasp of gods who would delight in nothing more than the downfall of The Empire and it's rotting savior. 

These weapons are somehow seeded with the power of Chaos, which has been impossibly twisted into their very construction. 

*Spoiler: OOC: For Marcella*
Show

Great roll, but now Marcella needs to roll Fear 2 (WP-10). If she fails, Marcell is also likely to cry out or do something that may expose the group.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


The Psyker grits her teeth and winces her eyes as a sliver of the Warp pries against her powerful brain. The unspeakable and intangible horror of the warp Gods crawled within her skull, their malign touch prying about the mental defences of her psyche in search of even the smallest means within which to enter her soul and forever taint her with the lurid contamination of their presence. 

But she resisted. 

Through a combination of sheer mental fortitude and will in the golden path of the God-Emperor of Mankind, Marcella physically pulled her head away from the boxes as if withdrawing herself from an assortment of sticky tendrils. 

"Gah!" she exhaled, the mental battle she had just fought unseen to her compatriots but its residual affect registered in the fearful exhaustion on her face and the drop of blood oozing down from her left nostril. 

Panting heavily, swallowing, looking as if she had just run a mile, the Psyker opened her green eyes and looked about as if to confirm she was still among the living materium. Her chest heaving and her breathing slowly getting back to normal, Marcella reached up and dipped the gloved tip of her right index finger against the humour above her lip and withdrew the token to witness a symbol of her astral battle. 

Pursing her lips, swallowing and reaching into her pocket to withdraw a hankerchief with which to clean herself, Marcella settled and composed herself, her breathing returning to normal and her image cleaning up. 

"That's them," is all she said with a gesture to the crates.

----------


## dojango

Luis shuffles over to Marcella and pulls out a piece of cloth from his pocket.  It looks like it's been used to clean his pistol (which it has) and is encrusted with dirt and grime.  As he leans over to offer it to her to wipe her nose with, he whispers, "Ya still got that token the bossman gave us?  I reckon we should have it handy to deal with any... official problems..."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella gently handed waved away Luis' offer with a gesture of her own cleaner piece of cloth. 

To his words she nodded, reaching into a pocket with her right hand to produce the desired token that should terminate any suspicion from the guards they would doubtless encounter on their way to the surface.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sola is left watching from the mouth of the tunnel as the acolytes march across the hex, their uniform boots crunching on soot and rubble and splashing in small puddles of freezing toxic runoff. The group of enforcers stiffen at attention as the robed acolytes approach. 

The senior officer, an unfamiliar man whose grizzled face peers out from his bullet shaped Flak helmet, steps forward to greet the group of assumed Credit Guilders. Shotgun slung over his shoulder, he asks for the group's badges. 

After quickly scanning each acolyte's identification, he eyes the two crates with curiosity. "*What you got there,*" he says, pointing with an armored hand. Though he does not seem to recognize or be too concerned about the boxes, he looks at them with a greedy curiosity.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


"Stock imparted unto us by a client," Marcella said, bending the truth enough as to not be a lie. 

"And we need to report in and secure it with our superiors. May we pass, please?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella's statement seems to pique the man's interest. His lips pull back into something like a grin, revealing a maw of yellow teeth and a small black gap where a pair of lower incisors had been knocked out. "*Very intriguing,*" he says with a chuckle, placing an unwanted hand on Marcella's shoulder, "*any chance you'd uh, let me take a peak?*" Fortunately the man's shaded visor was blocking his eyes, as Marcella was certain he had tried to give her a lurid wink.

----------


## dojango

Luis shakes his dirty gold cloak dramatically and puts his arm around the officer's shoulder.  In his other hand he has a few thrones, which he holds out to shake the officer's hand.  "Ya do good work, keepin' the upperhive safe from..." he indicates the tunnels leading away.  "The credit guild does good and profitable work down here.  We're goin' home after a big score, and we're willin' to share the wealth... but our boss is impatient and wants his **** ASAP, so we can't stick around, ya ken?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


It took all of Marcella's considerable willpower to not scrunch her face up at the guards advancements. Or reach into his nervous system with her mind and leave him flat on his ass.

"That would be violating Guilder-Client confidentiality," she explained flatly, before Luis made his move.

----------


## Bennosuke

The lead enforcer looks suddenly shocked by Luis sudden action. He shakes the man's hand almost passively, eyes going from the feral worlder to Marcella then back again. 

(OOC: Dojango, wanna give me some sort of social roll at +20 to go along with this?)

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl shifted his weight ever so slightly as he slipped his hands under his cloak, gripping the stub pistol lightly, that it might be ready if things went sour.

----------


## dojango

"We've had a good day and had a successful deal.  And we want to reward you an' yer men for keepin' the upper hive safe.  The Guild likes yer work, after all."

*Spoiler*
Show

Rolled in the OOC thread, passed with an 18.

----------


## Bennosuke

The head Enforcer grins again, showing his cracked and missing teeth. He turns his head furtively towards his colleagues, before shifting his position in an attempt to obscure their view, while sticking out a hand to eagerly accept his bribe.

----------


## dojango

Luis finishes palming the coins into the man's hand and gives him a thumbs up gesture of approval.  Once done he waves at the other guard and grabs his pack with the heavy crate and starts heading for the train.

----------


## Bennosuke

The man closes his fist around the handful of thrones. He grins and says, "*Emperor bless you,*" before quickly spiriting the coins into a small sack on his belt. "*Safe trip home,*" he says to Luis, before nodding to the other acolytes in more general address. He steps aside to usher the acolytes onto the train, ignoring the dirty look from the other enforcers.

([email protected]: How much money are you giving out?)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella gave a cold smile. Sticking close to the crate, the psyker followed the group onto the train.

"Sooner we're topside, the better," she said once the doors had closed.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Okay, just going to keep things moving. Happy to time warp if anyone has anything else they want me to do. Otherwise, see below)

To the relief of the acolytes, the rail car eventually takes off before any gangers from either Sabay or Tora can cause trouble. The ride is not interrupted by the sudden appearance of any cloaked spy, and the acolytes escape the underhive without event. When the train opens, the acolytes find themselves back in the warmth, light and clean air of Hive Hapheastein's mid-level. The boarding station is decorated with large stone statues, depicting the anointing of Saint Drusus.  A few enforcers and the odd proll mill about the station. Beyond this, towering stone structures gilded and painted in bright yellows and blues and eggshell greet the vision, and a teaming mass of thousands of toiling workers flows and shifts, filling the streets. Skyward reaching monolithic spires of the wealthy elite extend above the factories, churches and habs to disappear into the sickly cloudscape above. Though the midhive lacks the luxuries and safety of anything a noble would be comfortable with, this stands in stark contrast to the damp, freezing and toxic tunnels of the underhive, and though the acolytes' second trip had been less than a day, it is nearly a culture shock to return. 

The trip back to the hideout is unimpeded, and when they return, the acolytes are greeted by a vox message notifying them that the shadowy Inquisitor Zarkov's Interrogator will be arriving in two days time to check on the progress of the acolytes and assist with the investigation. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We are going to end the "scene" here. Each acolyte gains 600 xp. Please let me know how you wish to spend it in the OOC thread. Also, with a few days of "downtime", please let me know if there is anything you want to accomplish, such as requisitioning new gear or some off screen investigation. I will give everyone a day or two to reply, then will start the next scene with the arrival of Interrogator Ezekiel.

----------


## dojango

After stowing the contraband in the bottom of a closet at their safe house, Luis feels a lot better.  More sure of himself, more sure of his skills.  The underhive was vastly different than the frozen tundra he grew up in, but the same principles still apply.  He spends some time finishing up his report for Havenshot... a drawing of a few Clan Raptor gangers standing around some boxes with spooky lines coming off of them, a drawing of the acolytes fighting the gangers, a drawing of a man handing a comically oversized bag of cash to a fat soldier, and finally a picture of some tech-priests throwing some crates in a fire.

The next day he spends hanging around Station Tollares, not just to relax but also to visit with a few information brokers who operate out of the alleys there.  He starts asking around, maybe buying a few drinks, looking for someone who knows anything about this "Lord Durchess".  Whether he's a true lord, where he lives, what his public sources of wealth and habits are, that sort of thing.  If asking politely doesn't work, well, he's also figured out the best way to loom over someone, get in their personal space, to maybe encourage them to reconsider their decisions... 

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*82*] v. 29 Inquiry, (1d100)[*61*] v. 44 Intimidate
 

*Spoiler: Report*
Show

Using the crude color sticks that some of the children in the habs use, he has illustrated some of the high points of the investigtion; a man shooting a bow at some mutated creatures, a man in red drinking a beer, a blond woman with lighting bolts shooting out from her heads and hands, another man shooting a rifle at a ganger, a man in red holding a severed hand, a drawing of boss half face angrily scowling, the acolytes pointing weapons at a smug-looking young woman, a drawing of a few Clan Raptor gangers standing around some boxes with spooky lines coming off of them, a drawing of the acolytes fighting the gangers, a drawing of a man handing a comically oversized bag of cash to a fat soldier, and finally a picture of some tech-priests throwing some crates in a fire.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: Luis at Station Tollares*
Show

Luis spent the better part of the day navigating the labyrinthine rows of stalls and shops set up within Station Tollares. This had become an old haunt for the Feral Worlder, though he still found himself uncomfortable with the closed in spaces and vast crowds of people that pushed through the arterial-like network. Luis tried his usual spots; Fatima's Drink Hole, The Spice Stalls, and the dark cesspits the locals lovingly called "Johnny's Alley". The habbers were a guarded sort, mostly trying to go about their business, though most could not afford to ignore or agitate a Credit Guilder. 

The information Luis gained from roaming around Station Tollares was fairly general, mostly things that the most uneducated of local would know. House Durchess was one of the smaller noble houses of Hive Hapheastein, with Lord Richardio Durchess being the head of the house. Unlike some of the larger houses, Durchess was not involved in mining or refining promethium, but instead invested in a number of merchant ships and Rogue Traders involved both in exporting the Hive's promethium, and in bringing necessary goods such as water back to the planet in exchange. 


*Interlude*

The next day the Acolytes returned to Forge Enclave Omnicron-5038 with the weapons they had obtained from the underhive. The towering castle of pipes and wire and machinery stood in stark contrast to the surrounding more squat and less ornate buildings. Chimneys climbed to the darkened sky of the midhive, belching toxic gas clouds, and large pipes spidered out from the enclave to dive deep under the concrete ground. 

Again the acolytes were greeted at the door by a number of lesser tech priests and eventually led back to the offices of Magos Petrovskii, high up in one of the largest towers of the forge enclave. However, this time the the acolytes did not meet Petrovskii in the middle of his works, but were instead ushered into a massive room lit only by dripping candles and the faint glow of a number of computer screens suspended from mechanical ceiling mounted limbs. 

Magos Petrovskii sat at the center of the room in a massive throne-like chair, his cowl lifted over his emotionless mechanical face, with hundreds of cables running from various machines and monitors to jack into the web of sockets and joiners running up and down his sleeveless emaciated arms. The room smelled heavily of lubricant and some exotic incense, which filled the room with a dark haze. The Magos appeared deep in thought, not even acknowledging the acolytes as they are led into the room by a pair of silent ape-like servitors, each carrying an oversized chain sword that had been fused into one of their severed wrists. Even as the acolytes walk into the room, the Magos does not budge.

----------


## dojango

Luis doffs his selkie-skin cap and twists it in his hands.  He says, "Yer Magosness, we have come through storm and seas to warm ourselves by yer fire.  I bring salt and meat as a gift of thanks."  He holds out a small bag of salt and a few strips of meat that he'd bought from one of the vendors at the station.  He was always amazed at the great wealth of things these decadent hive worlders had laid out in front of them.  "But, uh, we come to you to ask for your help.  A powerful and high-placed man asked us to go recover some... heretical things... that the underhivers were gonna try and use in their wars.  Recover them... and destroy them... and track down the people tryin' to sell the stuff in the first place.  We've got the stuff and we wanna destroy it... might we trouble ya and yer clan to throw the stuff in the hottest incinerator ya got?  For the good of the Storm-Father?  I mean Emperor?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis' voice rings out like the rapport of a gun in the silence of The Magos' chamber. Something twitches under the heavy weight of the Priest's blood-red coat. Skeletal hands draw back Petrovskii's hood to reveal a skull covered in hundreds of worming pulsing tubes. Without rising from his throne, The Magos says, "*You are companions of Mech-Wright Xerros, yes?*" The Priest's voice is a low robotic monotone, and could be read easily as a sincere question, a statement, or a judgement. Xerros of course was unable to come on this errand, too busy making repairs to the group's lair. "*Heretical things?*" The Magos asks, and this time somehow curiosity seems to creep into his words, "*is that what you have in the boxes you have with you?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella nodded, deciding that honesty was the best course of action. 

"Heretical things of the warp that need to be safely destroyed."

----------


## dojango

"An' old Xerros told us how much you hated heresy things, so we knew you'd help us out.  We told the boss man you'd take care of it for us before we came over..."  Luis adds.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl shifted uncomfortably under the Magos' gaze.

"*The items were recovered from the gangs of down below -- someone in the Hive is trading in these obscenities.*"

----------


## Bennosuke

The Magos raises a robed arm with the whir of hydraulic pumps and the thrum of a motorized engine. He gestures to the boxes and commands in low monotone, "*Bring them to me. Have you opened the boxes yet?*" Assuming the boxes are brought to the Magos, he runs his mechanical hands across the surface of the chests as if he could see through the lid with his fingertips. "*And you are Coin Guilders, are you not? And who was it that tasked you with finding these... objects of Heresy? This is odd behavior for those of your profession, is it not?*"

----------


## dojango

"Heresy is bad for business.  And business is bad for heresy," says Luis.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Magos shrugs, and emits a noise from his vox that sounds something like heavy static, before saying, "*Very well then. Deliver the boxes here.*" He indicates with a hand to a spot before his strange throne where there are fewer glowing candles. "*Will there be compensation from the guild for using the manufactorum for your disposal services"* he asks flatly as if asking the price of a grain bar.

----------


## dojango

"Sure, give us an invoice and we'll push it forward for payment.  If this is anything like Miss Lucy's establishment at Tollares, we'll pay extra to watch."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella remained quiet as she simply watched.

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Sure, give us an invoice and we'll push it forward for payment.  If this is anything like Miss Lucy's establishment at Tollares, we'll pay extra to watch."


Arl visibly cringed at Luis' comment.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" the Magos says flatly. There is the thunderous sound of an engine turning on, somewhere deep within the bowels of the manufactorum, and then the whirr of servos as a computerized monitor on a multi-jointed arm extends down before the acolytes. Numbers and sigils file across the screen, as a computer bed begins to spit out a roll of printed out parchment. The Magos points to the paper and says, "*You can take the invoice, and leave the boxes by the door,*" seemingly ignorant to the uncomfortable glances of the other acolytes.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella smiles diplomatically, "the invoices will be fine. But we would very much prefer to witnesses the destruction of these dangerous items."

----------


## Bennosuke

A rush of wheezing static emits from the Magos' vox, glass eyes studying Marcella for a long moment. "*I am sorry,*" his modulated voice comes in flat monotone, "*but I cannot allow that, nor do you have the privilege. The Adeptus Mechanicus must maintain a level of... guaranteed privacy to perform our great works. You are welcome to take your... heretical belongings elsewhere, but I cannot grant you permission to monitor how we do our job.*"

----------


## dojango

Luis looks at Marcella and says, "Surely if you can trust anyone it's the chief of the Mars tribe.  I mean, they're almost as trustworthy as those other guys that was lookin' for this stuff.  You know, the Inquisitor guy.  Anyway, we gots to people to meet and knees to break.  A debt collector's work is never done."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella, sensing what Luis was getting at, nodded her head in agreement. 

"Indeed, we'll inform the Inquisitor of where we deposited the items for disposal, for the sake of a complete record," she said towards Luis, but loud enough that the Tech-Priest would be able to hear.

Turning back to look at the Tech-Priest, "Thank you for your assistance. As always we are grateful for the cooperation of the Adeptus Mechanicus," she said diplomatically with a polite nod.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Marcella
> 
> Marcella, sensing what Luis was getting at, nodded her head in agreement. 
> 
> "Indeed, we'll inform the Inquisitor of where we deposited the items for disposal, for the sake of a complete record," she said towards Luis, but loud enough that the Tech-Priest would be able to hear.
> 
> Turning back to look at the Tech-Priest, "Thank you for your assistance. As always we are grateful for the cooperation of the Adeptus Mechanicus," she said diplomatically with a polite nod.


Arl set his box down with the other one, sketched a bow to the Magos and followed his companions out.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case you have missed it, please see the OOC thread.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good,*" The Magos says, his electronic voice echoing in the vast candlelit chamber, "*It is always a pleasure doing business with The Guild of Coin, and I look forward to Omnicron-5038's reimbursement as per the invoice I have provided.*" He hands Marcella the parchment paper. A quick scan shows a request for a staggering sum of thrones. "*I trust the Guild will be prompt in their repayment, as you always are,*" Petrovskii adds, a layer of mirth somehow creeping into his monotone voice, "*Oh, and please do send my regards to acolyte Xerros. Perhaps I will have to leave the forge-enclave some day soon and pay him a visit at your office some time soon.*" 

The doors to the Magos' chamber suddenly open and the familiar pair of security servitors that had escorted the acolytes up to the chamber, march zombie-like into the room.

----------


## dojango

Luis gives a jaunty wave towards the Magos and the security servitors before heading back out of the enclave.  Once they get back to the safehouse he makes the last few final touches to his report and then turns in to get a good night's sleep before their meeting with the Interrogator.  After that gets a little boring, he slips out for a few drinks before their meeting with the Interrogator.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Act 2 Scene i*

_Angevin Subsector 
Hive World Helius, Hive Hapheastein
813.M41_

The travel by railcar to The Upper Hive had been far more easy, and far more enjoyable for Marcella, Luis and Arl. Xerros had become involved in tending to the wounds of Severine, whose head injury appeared to be affecting the Sister more than expected. She had spent several days vomiting, moving in and out of consciousness, and mumbling to herself. The group had decided it would be best if she was not taken to a medical facility in the hive, lest their cover somehow be blown. 

The railcar had taken the three up Spire Corona, one of the tallest spires in the Hive, primarily reserved for the transport and lodging of off world merchants and the like. The car itself had been far cleaner than the one used to enter the underhive, with temperature control and purified air. The railcar had wound round and round the spire, going up and up till it had cleared the dark clouds of toxins that hung low in the atmosphere, and suddenly the windows of the car were willed with bright blue sky and the brilliant light of the twin suns of Helius. 

Everything about Spire Corona was different. White marble and mirrored glass made up nearly all structures, which were decorated with ornate bronze and gold finishings. Pedestrians were fewer and farther between; mostly wealthy nobles and their entourages, dressed in lavish silks in yellows and reds and golds. The individuals here lacked the sickly pallor of those in the lower and mid-hive, and in fact it seemed like the most heavily bejeweled and ornately dressed citizens were those sporting the heaviest and darkest tans. Most of the locals paid no mind to the red robed credit guilders walking amongst them, though most everyone seemed to give the acolytes a generous berth. 

At the appointed time, the acolytes arrived at Platform 13, a long stone walkway extending off of the main spire to become a glass domed incubator about 500 meters long and equally as high. A light dotted runway stretched across the tarmac, and servitors milled about paying no mind to the acolytes. The air was filled with the high pitched hum of oxygen scrubbers, and the occasional roar of a nearby aircraft. 

Only twenty minutes late, the dome of Platform 13 began to shake and rattle as the roar of an approaching vehicle drowned out all other noise. Sleek and agile, a matte charcoal Guncutter soared into view, growing closer and closer till it entered the port-mouth of the platform, landing gear hitting the tarmac as it decelerated across the runway with screeching wheels. 

The Guncutter rolls to a stop only fifty meters in front of the gathered acolytes, an arrowhead shaped metal bird, two long barreled fore-guns aimed menacingly ahead. With whining pistons, a landing ramp extends from the bottom of the ship's hull. Even before the ship has begun to power down, boots begin to ring on the ramp. Interrogator Ezekiel strides into view, a man perhaps in his late thirties, clad in fine green robes tucked into a burnished Carapace chest plate, ornate pistols strapped onto either hip on a fine leather belt. Cold blue eyes study the acolytes as he approaches, followed by a retinue of three new acolytes. 

The trip for Null, Hound and Mort had been long and quietly tense. Interrogator Ezekiel was a brooding man of few words, and it had been the first time for each acolyte to spend any time with the man. He was well spoken and thoughtful, when he did deem it worth his time to speak with his acolytes, but seemed to have preferred spending as much time alone as possible. This had given the three plenty of time to get to know each other on their travel through warp space on board the merchant vessel Argos. The Interrogator had taken the time to fill the three acolytes in on their mission; rumors of strange Xenos missions being secreted into Hive Hapheastein through the underhive, discovered by an underhive gang. The Interrogator and the three were here now to follow up on the first cell's progress, uncover who was sneaking in these Xenos weapon and why, before putting an end to the heresy. 

Interrogator Ezekiel stops at the bottom of the boarding ramp, crossing his arms across his armored chest, and turning his tonsured head to one side, an unimpressed glower on his impassive face. "*You must be the... Guilders I was sent to meet,*" he calls, forced to yell over the whine of the slowing Guncutter engines, but clearly being sure to choose his words cautiously. "*These are my companions,*" Ezekiel says, gesturing to the acolytes behind him, "*and what shall I call you three?*" he asks, seemingly already bored with the topic before he has even received an answer. 

([email protected]: Please use this as a quick opportunity to introduce and describe your character)

----------


## dojango

The young feral-world warrior stood on the tarmac.  He leaned on his bow stave, watching everything wide-eyed with wonder.  It was good to see the sky again.  He was wearing his gold cloak over his battered flak armor, with a fur hat on his head.  When the interrogator came out of the cutter, he stood up straight, doffed his hat, and said, "Luis Crow-Tooth of the Flint Bear tribe, at yer service.  Here's the report you was askin' about."  He stepped forward and offered the Interrogator a handful of wrinkled papers.

*Spoiler: Report*
Show

Using the crude color sticks that some of the children in the habs use, he has illustrated some of the high points of the investigtion; a man shooting a bow at some mutated creatures, a man in red drinking a beer, a blond woman with lighting bolts shooting out from her head and hands, another man shooting a rifle at a ganger, a man in red holding a severed hand, a drawing of boss half face angrily scowling, the acolytes pointing weapons at a smug-looking young woman, a drawing of a few Clan Raptor gangers standing around some boxes with spooky lines coming off of them, a drawing of the acolytes fighting the gangers, a drawing of a man handing a comically oversized bag of cash to a fat soldier, and finally a picture of some tech-priests throwing some crates in a fire.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Pleasure to meet you, Luis of the Flint Bear Tribe,*" the Interrogator says with an impassive face as he reaches to take the document. He opens the parchment, eyes scanning the crude drawings, but his face remains a nearly unreadable mask. Ezekiel says nothing, but instead raises his eyes expectantly, perhaps waiting for another acolyte to explain, or at least introduce themselves.

----------


## LairdMaon

The large brutish man steps forward and drops his rucksack to the ground. He immediately makes the sign of the aquila followed by an arbite salute. "I am Regulator Mallory. I'd give my home precinct, but they asked me not to."

He hefts his bag to his shoulder like it weighs nothing. As he straightens up, a brand can be seen above his left hip.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl bowed slightly at the waist.  "*I am called Arl of Kesh, Interrogator.*"  He rolled up the sleeve of his black body-glove to reveal scarified pictographs carved into arm, of both beasts and men.  

"*It would, perhaps, be best if we presented our findings away from here.*"

----------


## LairdMaon

Mallory shudders at the word 'interrogator' and lights a lho-stick, very obviously trying to hide his reaction behind the smoke.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

The red robed figure behind the Interrogator looks up from his data-slate, fingers tapping away with mechanical precision, not even looking up from his work as he speaks. "Designation: 0x880804-Null. Statement: This one is here to provide assistance as directed by both Interrogator and Inquisitor." He chitters to himself briefly in a burst of binary, glancing up only as long as it takes to get an image of his new companions.

----------


## rax

A wiry, unshaven man with a mop of reddish-brown hair strides down the landing ramp after the Interrogator. He's probably in his early thirties and wears plain grey Administratum robes over a bodyglove. Of note is a bar code tattoo on his forehead. Blue eyes scan the assembled acolytes from top to bottom before he speaks.

"I am called Hound. I will review, collate and examine the data you have recovered so far. Your assistance will also be required in securing further data as needed to bring this investigation to a successful conclusion. The enemies of Mankind will then be excised," the man states as if he were speaking incontrovertible facts.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella had mostly kept to herself after the group had left the illustrious presence of the Tech-priest and his Omnissiah-worshiping compatriots. To be honest, the Adeptus Mechanicus creeped Marcella out just a touch. As a member of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica herself, the budding Psyker was not overly fond of the idea of transferring her mind into that of a cold, dead machine, as her mind was a gift of nature that allowed her to act as a bridge between reality and the warp. How that conduit was created was up for debate, but what was certain was that it required the neuronal tissue of her brain to do so and thus, such a connection would be lost were her consciousness to enter into one of the Mechanicus' computers. Just the thought of no longer being able to _feel_ the world around her through her extrasensory perception was a frightening prospect to the Psyker, like asking a normal person if they would like to lose their eyes or sense of touch.

Having compiled her report in a much more neat and presentable fashion than her feral-world compatriot, Marcella cut a different image when she greeted the Interrogator and his companions. While Luis was a primitive put into a pretty robe, Marcella had a more comely and polished exterior. Her clothes were neat and frugal and her collar framed her neck and jaw. Her blonde hair was drawn back into a loose-fitting ponytail that gave her angular, pleasing features an unusual combination of being both relaxed and presentable at the same time, while her intelligent, bright green eyes sat at the centre of her face. 

After Luis had handed his report over, Marcella did likewise. With both gloved hands, she held the neatly formed and pressed documents out for the Interrogator to take.

"Marcella Dominica," she spoke, her normally soft and gentle voice needing to be raised to be heard over the whining of the ships engines. 

"I concur with Brother Arl: a debriefing would be better performed elsewhere!" she said, a smile tugging at the corner of her lips as she gestured to the engines.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*A pleasure to meet you, Arl of Kesh,*" the Interrogator says, "*and Marcella Dominica.*" He greets the additional two acolytes with similar exhaustion/exasperation. "*Your plan is more than reasonable,*" Ezekiel says flatly, before looking back at the Gunncutter, "*Unless you have your own transportation, I will... arrange for our return.*" When he's confirmed that the acolytes don't have their own transportation, the Interrogator raises a hand now clutching a mechanical remote stick, and depresses a single red button. A roar comes from within the Gunncutter and within moments a non-descript four wheel car rolls out from ship, complete with fully tinted windows. "*I'll drive,*" the Interrogator says unenthusiastically.

*************************************************

Having returned to the midhive, and discretely parked the car in the back of the cell's compound, Interrogator Ezekiel stood at the head of the library table, both gloved hands resting on the fine darkwood table, looking over the acolytes. He raises the primitive drawing provided by Luis and says, "*Now that we are alone, and gotten to know each other... explain.*"

----------


## rax

Hound is as eager as the Interrogator to hear the first team's report, but conceals his interest by puttering about the library to study the books.

----------


## dojango

"I never did learn the secrets o' letters.  And I was too young to learn the stories of the clan elders before I, uh, left home, so I'll try to tell the story as it happened.  The chief elder Zarkov told us that there were evil relics bein' sold in the underhive.  That they were some sort of weapons they was gonna use.  And there was a big fight over them.  So we went down there to find the weapons and find out who was dealin' them.  The gangers had to protect their huntin' grounds from us, so we had to kill a bunch of them.  And we didn't want any word to escape, so we made sure they was all dead.  Clan Tora didn't seem to know anything about the weapons, but we interviewed Boss Half-Face and he let slip that a Lord Durchess was dealin' with him.  That Lord Durchess was buyin' the weapons and Boss Half-Face was the middle-man.  We went back to pass along the info, but a third gang, Clan Raptor, found us and told us they had stolen the weapons, but realized they were evil and wanted rid of them.  So we recoved the weapons and turned them over to the Red Priests to dispose of them.  They was..."  Luis paused.  "Well, I dunno.  The w- woman said they was spooky, so I figure they was what everyone was after.  Oh yeah, the clan chief of the Red Priests wanted us to pay them to destroy the stuff.  Dunno how much he wanted, but I reckon you're good for it, yeah?"

After pausing a moment to catch his breath, he continues.  "So we gotta figure out who's been sellin' the stuff and catch them.  I figure maybe Boss-Half face might have more info, so maybe we can borrow a couple score soldiers to go nab him.  An then we gotta figure out who the other group of middle-men were.  I bribed one of the guards down there so mebbe we can get them to search their records to figure out who they were.  Suppose we'll need to bribe them again.  And then finally I reckon someone's gotta grab Lord Durchess and tell him it ain't right for him to try and buy spooky xeno relics.  And make sure he can't do it again."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"They were weapons of the warp," Marcella spoke up once Arl had finished. 

"The only place capable of safely disposing of them seemed to be the forges of the Adeptus Mechanicus."

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

The tech-priest perks up at the mention of his order, making notes on his slate as they were spoken of and giving a short trill of binary before following up in Gothic. "'And so shall the Great Forge of the Omnissiah render us clean of impurity and prepare us for the mold He has chosen.' Canticle 127.23.64.7." It seema to hold his attention though, the data-slate lowering in his hands and out of his optical range.

----------


## rax

"Apart from Lord Durchess, do you have any other names to work with? Perhaps relating to the middle men you spoke of? Do you have any information on who was selling the weapons to this Boss Half-face? Have you recovered any physical clues?" Hound interjects from over by the bookshelf.

----------


## Bennosuke

Interrogator Ezekiel waits till Hound's question is answered, listening with curiosity, eyes moving expectantly from Luis to Marcella to Arl. 

He waits to speak up till all other questions are answered and there is no one else speaking to interrupt him. His voice echoes slightly in the warm library. His placid face turns into a cold sneer when he says, "*And what is the name of this Tech Priest that you... entrusted the HERETICAL Xenos weapons with.*" He says the word "heretical" as if he were speaking to a child, carefully pronouncing one syllable after the next. 

Following a satisfactory explanation, Interrogator Ezekiel brings a gloved hand up to his face to massage his chin and says, "*It should not be too difficult to begin an investigation of this Lord Durchess, unless you have already started this,*" he eyes the three acolytes expectantly. "*It is likely that we will need to begin infiltrating the nobility of this hive, though my Master has instructed me to let you five work together to come up with your own solution to this investigation... I am to simply be assist when needed.*"

----------


## LairdMaon

Mort walks into the room drying off his arms and back. Inhuman muscles wrestle and writhe under a layer of thick flesh as he passes his towel over his skin. When he reaches his bunk he picks up a shirt in one hand and tosses his Arbite badge onto a table. "They might focus their resources in another direction if they believe they are under investigation. Knowing that the uniform has the authority to summarily execute criminals against the Throne isn't small. Even the innocent watch us closely."

----------


## dojango

"His name was Chief-Magos Petrovskii.  Here's a picture of him," Luis says, tapping the picture.  "If ya can't trust the Mars priests, who can you trust?"  To the Hound, Luis says, "Well, I reckon the guards down at the rail station might know about the middlemen, if'n we searched their stuff or asked around.  Don't really have the letters for that, though.  Reckon that investigatin' this Lord is gonna be the best way for now.  He's involved in the off-world trade, I heard.  Might start sniffin' around his warehouses at the space-port, see if he's shippin' the artifacts offworld..."

----------


## Bennosuke

The Interrogator studies the picture provided by Luis, his face returning to a serene emotionless mask. For a moment he begins to open his mouth when Luis discusses the middle men, but then seems to stifle himself, saying nothing.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella remained quiet as Arl did the talking, something she was not used to but was grateful for. She was a psychic, not a talky talk detective!

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

-Null opens his arms in a warm gesture towards Luis. Though clearly not Mechanicus himself, he seems to have the right understanding of the hierarchy. For the time being at least, he kept his silence, notating and catching up on the group. The feral worlders at least seemed to be the type to deal with any doors that didn't lead where they should, and the woman might be able to shout what precisely lied beyond before succumbing to the horrors beyond.

----------


## rax

Hound harrumphs quietly from his place by the bookshelf. 

"Interrogator Ezekiel, if I may? It would seem the team's report is incomplete. I remind you of the transmission from acolyte Xerros-926, containing multiple names and leads that merit further investigation. To wit:

- The scrounger Harl Kander recovered a bolt pistol from the scene of the gang skirmish. The pistol had a name plaque on it, inscribed with the name Mercutio. A hand was also recovered from the skirmish site and turned over to Magos Petrovskii for further analysis. Kander speculated that the gun and the hand belonged to the same person.

- The team have in fact been informed of the names used by the Credit Guilders that were in contact with Clan Sabay. The leader was identified as Sir Drimmle. The other three were identified as Guilders Jen, Ollof and Kimpler. 

- As for the trustworthiness of Magos Petrovskii, the acolytes are surely aware that in matters such as these, none but the Inquisition is to be trusted. Acolyte Xerros relayed that Harl Kander had been sent by Magos Petrovskii himself to investigate the site of the gang skirmish. This indicates that Petrovskii has independent knowledge of the weapons trade. It is conceivable that he is merely running his own investigation, but there is also a possibility that he is somehow involved in the trade. It is regrettable that the team has chosen to entrust the recovered weaponry to Petrovskii without first investigating these matters thoroughly."

"As for Lord Durchess, assuming we are dealing with the genuine article and not an imposter or distant relative, here is a summary of his person and interests," Hound says, sliding a data-slate onto the table for the team to study.  

*Spoiler: Info on Lord Durchess*
Show

Lord Flavian Durchess XIII of House Durchess runs one of the largest Promethium mining empires in Hive Hapheastein. The Durchess refineries are so vast and productive that the House not only commands a small fleet of trade vessels to export their product off world, but that he often commissions Rogue Traders as well. Thirteenth of his name and line, Durchess commands a small personal army, and owns an elaborate crystal mansion in Spire Corona, as well as several estates in other hives on the planet. It is known that Lord Durchess' glutenous appetite is rivalled only by his love of extravagant clothing and specifically sparkling jewelry. There is not a whisper of concern for heresy or concerning behavior surrounding Lord Durchess, though it is rumored that House Durchess is involved in a shadow war with the two other major Promethium mining Houses in Hive Hapheastein; House Venris, and House Atilla.

Lord Durchess is married to Lady Emelia Durchess (originally Emelia Krin), and they have a single son, Lord Flavian Durchess XIV, who is currently serving as a Lieutenant General in the Imperial Navy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella watched impassively as the one identifying himself as 'Hound', highlighted some area's that they had, unfortunately, over-looked. After having been in the muck and life-threatening danger from mutant vermin, flamethrowers jabbed in their face, corrupt officials and gangers shooting at them, it felt really good to get chewed-out in front of the boss by a new team member who could patiently review all the data from a comfortable distance. Marcella could tell she was going to really enjoy his company.

"I am glad that you are now among us," the Psyker spoke diplomatically, her voice naturally soft. "We did the best with what we had under circumstances that were opaque at the best of times, but with you now by our side, we can be sure that such regrettable short-comings do not occur in the future."

----------


## rax

"Indeed," Hound replies with a thin smile.

----------


## Bennosuke

A small, nearly imperceptible grin creeps across the otherwise motionless Interrogator's face. "*Very well,*" he says, eyes creeping from new acolytes to old, "*and what do you suggest is done with this information.*" The grin quickly escapes Interrogator Ezekiel's countenance as he awaits a reply from the group.

----------


## Wyndeward

> A small, nearly imperceptible grin creeps across the otherwise motionless Interrogator's face. "*Very well,*" he says, eyes creeping from new acolytes to old, "*and what do you suggest is done with this information.*" The grin quickly escapes Interrogator Ezekiel's countenance as he awaits a reply from the group.


Arl cleared his throat and then spoke.  "*For starters, I think another visit to the Magos might be in order, this time in our official capacity of the Inquisition...  Firstly, to make sure that the weapons were indeed destroyed and, secondly, to see if the analysis of the hand has any useful results -- Perhaps the hand will give us concrete proof of the involvement of the Durchess family.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"Checking back in on Chief-Magos Petrovskii and the status of the weapons would confirm he's either in on it, somehow, or that the weapons have been destroyed. We've got his name attached to them," she spoke, producing the invoice that the Chief-Magos had supplied, including the costs, his name and identity verification. 

"We'll keep a few copies here and one with the Interrogator, just in case. Do you think it best we go wearing the authority of the Inquisition?" she asked Arl, "if we do, it would certainly open more doors. But word would travel quickly, and it might frighten off potential leads we don't yet know about. I could see the argument either way."

Marcella paused for a second, having a thick think, before continuing. 

"Do we have any access to Credit Guilder registries in regards to Sir Drimmle and his team?"

----------


## dojango

"We've been pretendin' to be Guilders for this long, maybe they'll believe we are?  We can go into one of their offices and try an' look up that info from their records, maybe."

----------


## LairdMaon

Tugging his shirt into place, Mort speaks up, "I'm new enough here that they wouldn't recognize me as anything aside from my initial presentation. Give me a partner to do the talking and my badge can cut through some tape."

----------


## rax

Hound listens to the suggestions of the team before adding his own thoughts.

"Perhaps it would be wise to divide our forces into two teams. One team can meet with Magos Petrovskii, the other can follow the trail of Sir Drimmle and his Credit Guilders. I would suggest that Regulator Mallory, myself, and Tech-Priest Null speak to the Magos and the three of you investigate the Guilders. This follows from the fact that - as Acolyte Luis has noted - you already have established covers as members of the Guild. I believe you were also provided with forged IDs to aid in the deception?"

"I also believe it would be unwise for you to return to speak to the Magos so soon after turning over the weapons. You are now known to him and any further questioning risks ruining your cover. Regulator Mallory, on the other hand, is a representative of the Adeptus Arbites, and thus has the necessary authority to investigate the Cold Trade. I myself have worked closely with the Arbites before, and Null is of the Adeptus Mechanicus. We can thus reasonably present ourselves as pursuing an investigation under the auspices of the Arbites, with Null representing the interests of the Cult Mechanicus."

----------


## dojango

"Yes, I think we can get personnel files on these men from the credit guild offices... I have intricate, cunning plan.  Many moving parts.  Needs absolute co-ordination and teamwork.  Like hunting saber-claw penguins at home.  But it requires a tech-priest on our team..."  Luis pulls out some more sheets of paper with crude drawings on them.  "Step 1:  Go to Credit Guild human resources department and infiltrate facility.  Step 2:  Set human resources department on fire."  He holds up a picture of a building with lots of brightly colored red and orange flames shooting out of it.  "Step 3:  Using fire as diversion, locate database with personnel files and find personnel files on these guilders.  That's your job, Priest of Mars.  Step 4:  Evacuate building hopefully with minimal friendly casualties.  And finally, step 5:  Find out where these guilders live, kidnap them, and start cutting off fingers until they tell us what they know."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella wanted to sigh and pinch the bridge of her nose. It was fortunate that she had a powerful will, otherwise she might have done just that. 

But with Mr Hound already laying into her and her group for being a bunch of boobs, she knew she had to put on a united front until the visceral, gritty reality of field work brought the bureaucrats mind out of the clouds.

"Splitting into two teams is the best route," she said, as it took all the earnest will at her command to pretend as if Luis' suggestion didn't exist.

"If you arrive at the Magos brandishing the authority of the Inquisition, you will appear as a team following up the report we openly said we would lodge. Thus you would already be expected, but not so soon, thus giving you an element of surprise. My only concern is in your ability to correctly identify them if they have not yet been disposed of."

Marcella then gestured to herself, Arl and Luis, "we will go to the Credit Guilder database and inform them of the need to investigate the allegation of fellow member activity in the underhive, thus requiring access to information. I would suggest that one of yourselves..." Marcella gestured to the new guys, "who has the gift of the gab come with us, as I imagine some social graces will be required, and, well..."

Marcella didn't have to gesture to Luis for it to be known to whom she was referring to. It was an unspoken understanding.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

"I would be honored to pay respect to the magos, and indeed he may find some solace in knowing his works with the Mechanicus already stretch beyond those he has met." -Null chirps in, looking at his two companions. "Though perhaps you bring a good point of knowing of these weapons. It will seem somewhat obvious that we have been sent by the very people the magos spoke with last if we cannot even describe what we are present to ensure the melting down of." He nods to Hound as he speaks, sticking to Gothic at last.

"And while there may be merit to the removal of flesh," he looks to Luis, "I am hardly trained in the appropriate rites and rituals to replace that which we remove from those who withhold secrets from us." Somewhat worryingly, that was the part of the Feral-worlder's plan he disagreed with.

----------


## rax

"The status of the weapons will not immediately confirm anything, I'm afraid. If Petrovskii is part of a heretical plot, he may choose to destroy the weapons just to cover his tracks. I think we will need to interrogate him and confront him with his _questionable_ acitivities to get to the bottom of the matter."

"However, on closer consideration, it will probably be most straightforward to speak to the Magos as members of the Inquisition. Since you have already said you would be reporting to the Inquisition, there is little to be gained by using a cover story - he will be expecting us anyway."

*OOC:* Post edited. Hound is now in favour of approaching Petrovskii as acolytes of the Inquisition.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" Interrogator Ezekiel says when he sees the group is slowing down, "*Hound, Mallory and Null will go to speak with Magos Petrovskii...*" his voice trails off as he begins to retrieve a small pouch from his belt. He pulls out a small silver I shaped rosette in the symbol of the The Holy Inquisition and holds it out before the three, "*You will likely want to carry this with you,*" his eyes watching with eager curiosity to see who will reach for the badge. 

"*The others, it will be your responsibility to go to the Credit Guild,*" Ezekiel says flatly. He grimaces for a moment before saying, "*I assume you too will be foregoing your cover for such an endeavor, though I believe my Master already provided you with an appropriate sign of authority.*" He takes a deep breath in and out before saying gravely to all of the acolytes, "*Be very careful. Do not use the authority of the Inquisition lightly. Our greatest weapon is the fear and uncertainty that we can wield. We are a surgical scalpel, not a blunt hammer.*"

----------


## rax

"Regulator Mallory! You are of both the Arbites and the Inquisition. Perhaps you should be the one to carry the rosette? Double the authority, double the fear, perhaps?" Hound suggests.

----------


## LairdMaon

The mutant lumbers closer to the table and accepts the rosette. "Yeah, between the two credentials, I'll wager we can get the right attention." The badges slip into different pockets in his trousers. "And I'll use discretion when deciding which badge to use. I figure the rosette is our big gun and I want to save that for if things get hairy. I'd rather not have to use it at all if I can avoid it. No offense, boss."

----------


## dojango

"Yeah, the boss man gave us a little trinket.  Haven't used it.  Found these little trinkets to be a bit more useful," Luis pulls out a coin and spins it on the table.  "Could use a few more of these trinkets for, uh, expenses, if you gottem."

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

-Null similarly refuses the badge. "While the Inquisition may hold the ability to sway the Magos, my duties to the Adeptus Mechanicus would require that I be more forthcoming that it would appear we require." He adds a short burst of binary at the end, turning to the other team. "We shall reconvene at a safe location within 1080...a period no greater than three hours to discuss what each of us have learned, if you find that acceptable."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella nodded to the Interrogators words, as Luis confirmed with him that they had indeed already been given the appropriate symbol of power that they could wave around if they so needed. 

When the feral worlder asked for some more money, Marcella remained quiet and watched, personally hoping such a dispensation of funds would be forthcoming.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Yeah, the boss man gave us a little trinket. Haven't used it. Found these little trinkets to be a bit more useful," Luis pulls out a coin and spins it on the table. "Could use a few more of these trinkets for, uh, expenses, if you gottem."


A cold glower spreads across the Interrogator's face at the remark, and for a moment both of the man's gloved hands clench into balled fists. But then he relaxes, and Ezekiel reaches into his robes and retrieves a small tanned leather pouch. Removing from the pouch two golden Fifty Throne coins, Interrogator hands one each to the two groups, muttering something like, "*Sure, here you go,*" as he distributes the money. This is however followed by a lower mumble of something like, "*It's like dealing with toddlers,*" which is clearly meant to be to himself. 

(OOC: Will update the character box of whomever takes the money with the 50 thrones. Once we have that sorted, I'll move everyone along... though I wouldn't be surprised if there is some conversation needed over who "takes responsibility" for the mone)

----------


## rax

"I will watch over this," Hound states, taking one of the coins and slipping it inside his robe. "Though I do not foresee bribery being of any use in dealing with the Magos, Acolyte Luis is not incorrect in pointing out that gelt will smooth the way in many other cases."

----------


## dojango

Luis takes the other coin and tucks it away in his pocket.  "Magos likes to get paid," he says.  "And the flunkies at the Credit Guild never turn down a gift."

----------


## rax

"Fifty thrones is pocket change to a Magos, Acolyte Luis. He may find a use for such sums, but as a bribe to loosen his vox-box about anything of substance, I have my doubts that it will have any effect," Hound explains to Luis.

----------


## Bennosuke

After efficient preparations, the first group (Hound, Null, Mort Mallory, and the psyker Marcella) wind their way through the crowded narrow streets of the mid-hive. Even ten kilometers out, Forge Enclave Omnicron-5038 comes into view, towering over the hab blocks, pubs, and simple manufactorum buildings. Pistons the size of a small house pound up and down, and black iron chimneys belch dark toxic clouds into the covered sky. The crowd of uniformly dressed hive workers thins as the the group gets closer and closer, until while walking on the dark cobble stone, the acolytes are alone winding down the dark brick that leads to the heavily fortified security fence.

At the gate, a series of towering poles with crackling bolts of blue electric current running between them, the acolytes are stopped by four guard servitors. The four hulking monsters are simian monsters of knotted muscle and bulging sutures, bristling with high-tech artillery and whirring chain weapons. As the four acolytes come to a stop, a single servitor lumbers forward, a smoke belching grille where it's ribcage should be, and its muscled arms fused to the autocannon protruding over its shoulder. A robotic voice chimes from the chest grille, "*Strangers, please identify yourselves and your purpose approaching Forge Enclave Omicron 5038.*"

(OOC: Banana, is Marcella still in her Credit Guilder uniform???)

**************************************************  *******************************

Left by the others, Arl and Luis instead make their way up the hive to the Reserve of the Credit Guild; a gilded building designed to look like a towering Tree of Life that stands at the base of Spire Ra-es. Even from a kilometer away you can hear the buzzing and clanging of a million mechanical keys typing out millions of receipts and dossiers and bills. Unlike the Forge Enclave, as the acolytes approach, they are caught up in the press of gold robed guilders pushing through the narrow streets, like a hive of worker bees. Each one moves with similar purpose and aggressive need, indifferent to the movement of those around them. And the entrance to The Reserve is six towering revolving doors, decorated in shimmering diamonds and lined with starbursts of gold and bronze.  

Inside the lobby of the Reserve, Luis and Arl find themselves standing in a towering open room, floored in black and white checkered tile. The sound of a million footsteps echo in the cavernous lobby, belonging to the press of robed adepts. A marble work desk, a kilometer long separates the lobby from the various hallways leading into The Reserve, various weapon detectors creating entrances through the bar guarded by armored planetary enforcers. No one seems to pay any attention to Luis and Arl, at least till they step up to one of the security terminals. 

(OOC: As I asked Banana, are Luis and Arl in disguise? Should be a lot of fun having the two feral worlders on their own.)

----------


## dojango

Luis has gone to the trouble of having his Credit Guild cloak and uniform laundered.  The blood-stains, the layer of underhive grime, the mysterious stains... all gone.  The yellow cloak almost looks golden again.  He shoulders boldly up to the security guards and says, "Got a meetin' with HR, can you point the way?"

----------


## Wyndeward

> Luis has gone to the trouble of having his Credit Guild cloak and uniform laundered.  The blood-stains, the layer of underhive grime, the mysterious stains... all gone.  The yellow cloak almost looks golden again.  He shoulders boldly up to the security guards and says, "Got a meetin' with HR, can you point the way?"


Arl followed Luis quietly, his equally laundered  Credit Guild cloak over his shoulders.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Enforcer standing guard at the weapon detector entrance seems surprised when Luis addresses him. He's dressed in the same matte black and grey uniform and flak armor as those that had guarded the underhive train station, and held across his chest a combat shotgun. He shrugs and gives the two supposed guild members a confused "why are you talking to me face" as he allows a stream of other gold robed guild members to pass through the silent weapons detector. The contraption was like a large metal door frame, made of rods of steel and copper wrapped in rubberized electrical cords and decorated with flashing green LED lights. Finally, realizing that the two were not simply going away, the Enforcer (his badge reads Enforcer Gulimar Lopech) replies bluntly, "*Uh, take the elevators up to 4 and follow the signs,*" pointing with a gloved hand to a hallway that was studded with a series of elevator double doors.

----------


## LairdMaon

> At the gate, a series of towering poles with crackling bolts of blue electric current running between them, the acolytes are stopped by four guard servitors. The four hulking monsters are simian monsters of knotted muscle and bulging sutures, bristling with high-tech artillery and whirring chain weapons. As the four acolytes come to a stop, a single servitor lumbers forward, a smoke belching grille where it's ribcage should be, and its muscled arms fused to the autocannon protruding over its shoulder. A robotic voice chimes from the chest grille, "*Strangers, please identify yourselves and your purpose approaching Forge Enclave Omicron 5038.*"


Regulator Mallory, dressed in his Arbitrator kit complete with unloaded shotgun slung across his back, steps forward to the extended servitor. After several seconds of looking for something eye-like to address, he stares into the grille and speaks up. Holding up his Arbite badge, he says, "Official Adeptus Arbites business. Stand aside and let us through. Failure to comply with Arbites duties may result in additional fines, penalties, and executions."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella had come along still in the guise of her Creditor's uniform. The story was much easier that she was returning with other authority figures to ensure that the weapon destruction had been completed, as agreed. 

As always, the Psyker lingered in the centre-back, her green eyes watching as they were stopped and the Arbite stepped forward to flex his authority.

----------


## rax

Hound stands behind Mallory and nods in agreement as he announces their business. "Please announce the presence of Regulator Mallory, Verispex Adept Hound, and Adeptus Mechanicus representative 0x880804-Null to Magos Petrovskii. This Credit Guilder is a material witness," he adds with a brief nod at Marcella.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Request declined,*" the servitor replies in emotionless monotone, "*The Adeptus Arbites are under the auspices of the Adeptus Terra, and therefore do not hold any authority over the Adeptus Mechanicus.*" The servitor turns to face Mallory, so that it's massive autocannon is levelled in his direction. The group hears the engine of the massive cannon hum to life, forcing the servitor's vox to speak up in volume, "*Unless you have a warrant signed by the planetary government or the High Office of Hive Hapheastein, you have insufficient authority to enter the premises.*"

(OOC: EDIT because Rax's post came in before mine)




> Hound stands behind Mallory and nods in agreement as he announces their business. "Please announce the presence of Regulator Mallory, Verispex Adept Hound, and Adeptus Mechanicus representative 0x880804-Null to Magos Petrovskii. This Credit Guilder is a material witness," he adds with a brief nod at Marcella.


The servitor suddenly turns its attention to Null, as if the automaton had not noticed the tech priest standing with the rest of the group. "*Welcome 0x880804-Null,*" the servitor says, now ignoring the rest of the acolytes to speak directly to the tech priest, it's weapons powering down, "*Please provide full identification.*" There is a wet sucking noise as the servitor's left arm suddenly becomes freed from its point of attachment on the mounted autocannon. The limb's stump has a series of ports, though there is a clear bronze rimmed jack that the servitor is offering to Null to place a data-communicating wire.

----------


## dojango

Luis gives the guard a thumbs up, adjusts his bow and quiver slightly, and gets in the stream of workers, heading for the lift.

*Spoiler*
Show

In addition to his armor, he has his bow and arrows, his axe, and the flintlock pistol.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

> The servitor suddenly turns its attention to Null, as if the automaton had not noticed the tech priest standing with the rest of the group. "*Welcome 0x880804-Null,*" the servitor says, now ignoring the rest of the acolytes to speak directly to the tech priest, it's weapons powering down, "*Please provide full identification.*" There is a wet sucking noise as the servitor's left arm suddenly becomes freed from its point of attachment on the mounted autocannon. The limb's stump has a series of ports, though there is a clear bronze rimmed jack that the servitor is offering to Null to place a data-communicating wire.


-Null gives a small bow as he steps forward. "I would be honored to vouch for these authority figures. While they are uninitiated, they do have reason to speak with the Magos." He chitters in binary as he brings his arm up, a small mechadendrite holding the port rising to provide his own identification, as well as permitting for much more rapid communication between them. Organic speech was simply too inefficient for what they needed to say.

After they verify -Null's identity, he communicates their purpose through the connection. "We are here to meet with the Magos regarding a delivery entrusted to him but a day-cycle or so prior. They have their own concerns regarding security, and as such would prefer to discuss this matter with the Magos personally rather than risk spreading information beyond where it needs to be known."

----------


## Wyndeward

> Luis gives the guard a thumbs up, adjusts his bow and quiver slightly, and gets in the stream of workers, heading for the lift.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> In addition to his armor, he has his bow and arrows, his axe, and the flintlock pistol.


Arl falls in behind Luis, his stub pistol concealed beneath his Credit Guild cape.

----------


## Bennosuke

The officer pays no mind to Luis' "thumbs up", as the two acolytes begin to walk past him. Though Luis walks through without excitement, the moment Arl walks through the large metal doorframe that is the weapons detector, the machine begins to clang and alarm, making the noise of cat being strangled and thrown against a wall, while flashing white and green lights. Though most of the nearby yellow robed acolytes avert their eyes in an attempt to mind their own business, the stream of guilders that had been heading for that entranceway begin to divert towards other security points. 

The officer who had answered Luis' question is immediately on him and Arl, shotgun ready though not aimed at the two. Even as other guards begin to divert towards the two the guard yells over the claxon cacophony, "*Oy, what have you got there?*" 

**************************************************  **

Null's communication immediately appears to alleviate the concerns of the towering servitor. The hum of it's autocannon silences as it disconnects the communication cable from the tech priest. "*Thank you acolyte of The Omnissiah,*" the servitor says placidly, returning it's arm stump to its weapon. It mechanically turns its head from Null, to the others, then back again. It asks flatly, "*Clarification required, why did your companion attempt subterfuge?*" 

(OOC: Please give me a Persuasion roll. If Null answers he takes it at +30 with your answer.)

----------


## Wyndeward

> The officer pays no mind to Luis' "thumbs up", as the two acolytes begin to walk past him. Though Luis walks through without excitement, the moment Arl walks through the large metal doorframe that is the weapons detector, the machine begins to clang and alarm, making the noise of cat being strangled and thrown against a wall, while flashing white and green lights. Though most of the nearby red robed acolytes avert their eyes in an attempt to mind their own business, the stream of guilders that had been heading for that entranceway begin to divert towards other security points. 
> 
> The officer who had answered Luis' question is immediately on him and Arl, shotgun ready though not aimed at the two. Even as other guards begin to divert towards the two the guard yells over the claxon cacophony, "*Oy, what have you got there?*"


Arl presents his (forged) credentials "*Collections agent, just returned from the Underhive.*"  As he speaks, he pulls back the hem of his cloak with his left hand to reveal the pistol.  "*I need to check my piece.*"

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

-Null retracts his own cable, servos whirring lightly as he does so. "While it is only a partial attempt at subterfuge, they did not want to draw undue attentions to themselves beyond the optics of the Magos himself. While this one can understand the Magos' requests for information of those who call upon him, it would be pertinent to express discretion in this matter. Rest assured that they will behave themselves more properly before Magos Petrovskii."

*Spoiler*
Show


Fellowship of 28, let's do this

(1d100)[*27*] vs 28, +30 from GM ruling. Not sure if Binary Chatter (+10 on any attempt to "instruct, program, or question" servitors) would apply, but listed for potential usage

----------


## Bennosuke

With an equal mix of confusion and concern, the Enforcer says to Arl, "*Yes... as you should know, weapons are not allowed within the premises of the Reserve, with the exception of security of course.*" He frowns at Arl, but it is more with distaste than suspicion. "*I can obtain a security containment device to store your... belongings if you would like,*" he says flatly before adding in a pedantic tone, "*but it would be best in the future if you simply do not bring such belongings onto the premises.*" 

Assuming Arl agrees, the Enforcer snaps a finger and another guard rushes over with the security containment device, a large black hemp sack. This second officer holds the mouth of the sack open before Arl and Luis and announces, "*Please place your belongings in the containment device.*" 

Meanwhile, a stream of gold robed guilders try to push past the scene, most doing their best to ignore Arl and Luis, though others throw judgmental glances their way. 

**************************************************  **************************

"*Your statement is logical,*" the hulking servitor says, it's voice coming mechanically from the grille on its chest. In unison with it's companions, the servitor steps back from the gate to allow Null and the other acolytes to enter. It's weapon powered down and taking a stance of neutrality, the servitor asks, "*Shall I escort you to the waiting chambers of Magos Petrovskii, or does acolyte 0x880804-Null know his way around the premises?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> With an equal mix of confusion and concern, the Enforcer says to Arl, "*Yes... as you should know, weapons are not allowed within the premises of the Reserve, with the exception of security of course.*" He frowns at Arl, but it is more with distaste than suspicion. "*I can obtain a security containment device to store your... belongings if you would like,*" he says flatly before adding in a pedantic tone, "*but it would be best in the future if you simply do not bring such belongings onto the premises.*" 
> 
> Assuming Arl agrees, the Enforcer snaps a finger and another guard rushes over with the security containment device, a large black hemp sack. This second officer holds the mouth of the sack open before Arl and Luis and announces, "*Please place your belongings in the containment device.*" 
> 
> Meanwhile, a stream of red robed guilders try to push past the scene, most doing their best to ignore Arl and Luis, though others throw judgmental glances their way.


Arl grimaces for a moment, then looks apologetically to the guard "*My apologies for the disturbance -- too much time down-Hive.*"

With that, Arl surrenders his Stub pistol and waits for his receipt.

----------


## Bennosuke

The weapon goes unceremoniously into the bag. Enforcer Lopech turns his attention to Luis and with tired frustration says, "*Anything you wanna stow?*"

----------


## rax

"An escort to the Magos would be welcome," Hound replies.

----------


## dojango

Luis hands over his flintlock pistol.  "It's more of a souvenir than a weapon, but go ahead and keep it for me."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella watches as the machine-men do their little ceremonial greetings, inserting tubes into each other and demanding identifications and requesting escorts. She had to repress a shudder. The faster they got this over with, the better.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

"As the uninitiated mentioned, an escort would indeed be appreciated. It has been...many cycles since I have not been in the void." Not to mention that having a formal audience gave a sense of glee to -Null's circuits, or as close as he could get to the feeling at least. "Will a secondary servitor be providing escort, or has this one been programmed sufficiently to perform such a task?"

----------


## rax

"Ahem," Hound clears his throat. "Not initiated as such, but I have received training in the lesser mysteries of the Omnissiah," he says, holding up his arm to show a blue steel arm band marking him as ordained laity under the Machine God.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" the lead servitor says, stepping back and motors whirring making a lumbering attempt at something like a courtly bow. Straining to rise it says, "*Please follow me.*" The electrified gate screeches open as the other guarding servitors step aside. The lead servitor turns and begins marching forward with heavy steps. Once the acolytes begin to follow, a second servitor turns, taking up the rear.

As they acolytes draw closer to Forge Enclave Omicron 5038, the air becomes filled with the thunderous cacophany of tens of thousands of machines booming and clanking and whirring and buzzing. The chorus grows louder and louder as the acolytes enter the first forge building and follows them through the cavernous steel hallways. At one point the lead servitor stops, extending a cable to plug into a computer monitor. The screen flashes as digits and data flash into life before sliding away. After a long moment, the lights go out, and the servitor says with what might be satisfaction, "*Magos Petrovskii is in the foundry of armaments, chamber XIV,*" as if this was supposed to have much meaning to anyone. 

The servitor again leads the group through another labyrinthine series of hallways before leading the acolytes into a massive chamber, large enough to fit a land to space vessel, filled with machines the size small homes bristling with robotic arms and tools and connected by a webway of conveyer belts. Lesser priests move hurriedly between the machines, checking auspex, and working at computer stations. 

Magos Petrovskii stands at one such computer monitor, surrounded by a small retinue of Tech Priests. He and his congregation stand before the station, heads bowed, chanting in monotone binary. Petrovskii is holding fuming incense bowl by a chain, grey smoke whisping out. The retinue continue their prayer, even when the acolytes are standing before them, their two servitor escorts now standing with heads bowed in parody of the congregation. It takes almost five minutes before the prayer is complete, and Magos Petrovskii raises his head to face the acolytes. The servitor with the autocannon steps forward and says, "*This is acolyte of the Omnissiah 0x880804-Null, and his... colleagues. They wish to discuss concerns they have with High Magos Petrovskii in private.*" 

Petrovskii's lensed gaze turns first from the servitor, to Null, then to the other acolytes. His gaze seems to linger on Marcella. He does not wave away his retinue, instead speaking in front of his group, "*Greetings 0x880804-Null. How may we be of service?*"

**************************************************  ********

The security officer with the containment sack offers an unenthusiastic "thank you", before using the draw string to close the bag. 

Enforcer Lopech sighs and says, "*Good. Now as I said before, HR is on the fourth floor, take the elevator and follow the signs.*" He points in the direction the two should follow and steps out of the way to let them pass, adding, "*Your weapons will be stowed here safely till you return for them. And next time please do not bring any weapons onto the premises.*" 

There is a massive crowd of golden robed guilders waiting to board the elevators and Arl and Luis are forced to practically fight their way through the mob to get onto an elevator. Fortunately, the fourth floor is near, relative to the 60 some odd floors listed. Even so, it is another fight to get out of the elevator. The two finally push their way into a large corridor with doors spaced out every five meters or so. Each door is labelled with a black plaque that reads the room number. One wall has rooms 401 and up, and on the other side of the hallway are doors listed as 497, 498, and 499. 

Standing near the elevator entrance is a sallow faced young woman in soft yellow robes of a novice credit guild. "*May I be of any assistance today?*" she asks almost mechanically, her voice sounding hoarse and tired.

----------


## dojango

Luis leaned on the wall next to the tired looking flunky.  "Yah, I need ta pull some personnel files.  Can ya show me who's the best to help with that?  Can you do that?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I would be happy to try to help...*" the girl trails off, hesitance filling her words and belying what she is saying, "*I trust you have the clearance for that?*"

(OOC: Please give me a Deceive roll at +20)

----------


## dojango

Luis flips out his ID card and then says, "Someone's been messin' with Guild business down under, and we wants to know is they traitors or is they imposters?"

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*76*]

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Adept Jarms Dorn,*" the young lady says while reading Luis' falsified ID, "*it does look like you have clearance... but don't you think this sounds like work for the security department?*" The way she speaks says she didn't really buy the lies that Luis was trying to sell, but is too uncomfortable to call him on it. Even as she says this though, the young adept in her less ornate yellow robes, seems to be shrinking into herself.

----------


## dojango

Luis leans in very closely to the flunky and says, "Those traitors nearly got me and my buddy killed.  This is personal.  And we don't want them to know we're coming.  So how about you help us, or are you a traitor to the guild as well?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Intimidate (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

> "*Very well,*" the lead servitor says, stepping back and motors whirring making a lumbering attempt at something like a courtly bow. Straining to rise it says, "*Please follow me.*" The electrified gate screeches open as the other guarding servitors step aside. The lead servitor turns and begins marching forward with heavy steps. Once the acolytes begin to follow, a second servitor turns, taking up the rear.
> 
> As they acolytes draw closer to Forge Enclave Omicron 5038, the air becomes filled with the thunderous cacophany of tens of thousands of machines booming and clanking and whirring and buzzing. The chorus grows louder and louder as the acolytes enter the first forge building and follows them through the cavernous steel hallways. At one point the lead servitor stops, extending a cable to plug into a computer monitor. The screen flashes as digits and data flash into life before sliding away. After a long moment, the lights go out, and the servitor says with what might be satisfaction, "*Magos Petrovskii is in the foundry of armaments, chamber XIV,*" as if this was supposed to have much meaning to anyone. 
> 
> The servitor again leads the group through another labyrinthine series of hallways before leading the acolytes into a massive chamber, large enough to fit a land to space vessel, filled with machines the size small homes bristling with robotic arms and tools and connected by a webway of conveyer belts. Lesser priests move hurriedly between the machines, checking auspex, and working at computer stations. 
> 
> Magos Petrovskii stands at one such computer monitor, surrounded by a small retinue of Tech Priests. He and his congregation stand before the station, heads bowed, chanting in monotone binary. Petrovskii is holding fuming incense bowl by a chain, grey smoke whisping out. The retinue continue their prayer, even when the acolytes are standing before them, their two servitor escorts now standing with heads bowed in parody of the congregation. It takes almost five minutes before the prayer is complete, and Magos Petrovskii raises his head to face the acolytes. The servitor with the autocannon steps forward and says, "*This is acolyte of the Omnissiah 0x880804-Null, and his... colleagues. They wish to discuss concerns they have with High Magos Petrovskii in private.*" 
> 
> Petrovskii's lensed gaze turns first from the servitor, to Null, then to the other acolytes. His gaze seems to linger on Marcella. He does not wave away his retinue, instead speaking in front of his group, "*Greetings 0x880804-Null. How may we be of service?*"


With a deep bow, -Null begins to speak as he rises. "Greetings, venerable Magos. I come before you with these...mostly uninitiated," an optic makes a quick turn to Hound before continuing, "to request your assistance in what they have described as a rather private matter. A matter of security, they say, though it would be foolhardy to doubt the words of a great Magos such as yourself." He casts his optics over the retinue, a few odd jerks and ticks of his body coming through from the last remaining adjustments to being within planetary gravity.

"Perhaps this matter would be best discussed more privately? While they would certainly not dare cause trouble here under the Omnissiah's gaze, perhaps they will be more forthcoming."

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis' words cause the woman to shrink back, practically folding into her robes. "*Oh,*" she yips anxiously like a dog whose paw has been stepped on, "*Well then... uh, I uh, I can help you.*" She takes another step back away from Luis. Glancing over her shoulder, the Credit Guild intern says, "*Why don't you just follow me, and I will take you to our sanctum of records.*" Her voice trails off, lifting shrilly as she turns and begins speed walking down the corridor. 

The acolyte leads Luis and Arl past door after door after door, finally stopping at a pair of arched double doors that contrast the other more modern office entrances. Pushing into the next room, the three are standing in a cavernous library, filled with stacks upon stacks filled with nothing but leather cylindrical tubes, each one with a parchment label. The acolyte walks over to a computer terminal, and trying her best to smile at the two feral worlders says, "*Okay, why don't you give me the names of the people you are looking for,*" her voice wavering and high pitched. 

(OOC: Giving Luis 50xp for the exceptional roll)

**************************************************  ***********************

The Magos listens to Null, his round glass lenses and metal covered face belying almost no emotion. He crosses his hands before him in the shape of The Omnissiah's cog, and replies, "*Greetings, disciple of the Deus Mechanicus,*" his voice a low robotic rumble, "*you and your... companions are welcome.*" But he stops here, raising a gloved hand to point at Marcella, "*Her, I recognize her!*" His voice echoes in the cavernous factory, paying no mind to Null's request for privacy.

----------


## rax

"Indeed you do, Magos Petrovskii. She is a material witness in our ongoing investigation and we are here to discuss certain...items...that she remanded into your care. I am Verispex Adept Hound, assisting Regulator Mallory in this matter," Hound introduces himself.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Material witness?*" the Magos asks, anger somehow coloring his monotone robotic voice. You get the sense that the machine priest is struggling to hold his body in check, but you can see both gloved hands tighten into fists. Accusingly he asks, "*What is this? What are you talking about?*" before turning his ire on Null and adding, "*why have you brought these... non-believers here!?*"

----------


## dojango

Fortunately, Luis had one of the new literate adepts write him a list, which he pulls out and hands to the young flunky.  "Here's the names of the traitors.  Need their addresses, who's bossing them around, personnel files, that sorta thing."

----------


## rax

"Peace, honoured Magos!" Hound tries to placate the tech-priest. "We do not seek conflict - we wish only to learn what you know so that we may conclude our investigation. This Credit Guilder had only limited...understanding...of these matters. You are a Magos of the Adeptus Mechanicus - when seeking knowledge, whom but a servant of the Omnissiah would we turn to?"

*OOC:* The good Magos seems...unsettled. Perhaps Scrutiny could help determine whether or not he's nervous about us asking questions about the Warp weapons or whether he's genuinely offended for more acceptable reasons. Sadly, Hound is untrained in Scrutiny, but if no one else has it, here's an untrained check.

Scrutiny (1d100)[*59*] vs. 20 (Per 40 / 2)

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very good brother,*" the Guild acolyte says, nodding her head in a curt bow. She takes the list and begins punching names into the computer console, writing down digits and periods to gather scroll location in some sort of cryptic and primitive record keeping system. 

(OOC: Okay, please give me a list of the names that Arl and Luis are providing) 

**************************************************  *********************

"*Let us talk in private then,*" The Magos barks, his frustration clearly not ameliorated by Hound's words. He waves one arm at the retinue of tech priests and acolytes, dismissing them from his presence, before indicating that Null, Hound and the others should follow him. 

Hound really can't make hide or hair of the Magos' behavior, The Tech Priests truly were an odd bunch; though it was perhaps not hard to imagine the priest's anger arising from the group coming to investigate his temple. 

Magos Petrovskii leads the group to his private study, a massive chamber that would be familiar to Marcella. The room is dark except or the light of tens of votive candles grasped in cog-shaped holders along the stone walls, and from the glow of a number computer monitors suspended by mechanical arms reaching down from the ceiling. In the center of the room sits a massive plated chair bristling in sockets electrical cables and wire antennae. The Magos does not cross to his seat, but instead waits till all the acolytes are in the room before reaching for a console near the door, triggering sound proofed metal doors to slide closed. 

"*Now what exactly is it that you wish to investigate,*" The Magos' voice booms in the cavernous chamber, adding, "*and let me remind you that the planetary enforcers have no jurisdiction within these walls. This is a haven of the Machine God and the laws of Mars hold sway here.*"

----------


## rax

"That is a given, Lord Magos, but I think you will find our interests are aligned in this matter. Reports of xenos weapons tech being traded in the Underhive have reached us via the Planetary Enforcers, and unless I am very much mistaken, the Cold Trade is frowned upon by the laws of Mars as well as Him on Earth. Would you not agree that it is imperative to put a stop to such heresies and punish those guilty of spreading blasphemous technology?" Hound replies.

----------


## dojango

The list of names is "Sir Drimmle, Guilder Jen, Guilder Ollof, and Guilder Kimpler."

----------


## Bennosuke

Hounds words seem to change the Magos' posture. The anger seems to quell as the machine man's fists unclench to the soft sound of servos whirring. Petrovskii instead moves to adjust the hood of his long crimson robes before saying, "*Very well. My apologies, but it appeared to me that you had come here with ill intention. Let me be clear, this woman and her associates in the Credit Guild came to me asking me to dispose of technology they had acquired in the underhive,*" he points at Marcella with this. He takes a step closer, gaze focusing on Marcella, even as he speaks to the others, "* I have kept my end of that bargain. I presume then that she and her associates have been arrested then? Where are her shackles?*"

**************************************************

The woman's fingers move swiftly over the keys, pecking away like a wild grub spear would at a maggot filled carcass on Luis' home world. "*Very good sirs,*" she says, turning her head to speak to Luis and Arl, even as her hands kept magically typing, "*I will have their files copied for you. It should take about a half an hour to have it all ready. There is a refresh room down the hall if you would like to wait there. I can bring the files to you when they are ready if you won't want to have to stand around here.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella remained quiet and seemingly impassive as the Magos loomed over her with his boisterous threats.

"That is what we have come to witness and verify," her soft voice spoke up. 

"I do not see how my apprehension facilitates that goal."

----------


## rax

"Apologies are unnecessary, Lord Magos. However, apprehending this woman and her team would serve no purpose at present. They are assisting the investigation by continuing to go about their business. If all goes well, this will draw out others who are involved in these matters," Hounds replies.

----------


## dojango

Luis shrugs.  "Didn't come here to refresh.  Can do that at our next quarterly team meeting."  He remains in the room, leaning up against the wall.

----------


## Bennosuke

Magos Petrovskii looks from one member to the next, tension appearing to creep back into his shoulders. After a moment he says, "*Hmmm... I must be confused then. How can I be of service? Unfortunately I have already sent the technology that was left in my care to be incinerated as requested.*" The Magos pauses, his round glowing lenses seeming to study the group and their response to this statement.

**************************************************

"*Very well,*" the Guild initiate replies in a slightly disappointed voice, "*then I guess I will just get to it then.*" She begins the process of retrieving the requested documents, a process that might be strange to Luis and Arl, but which goes how one might expect. Working at the computer desk, the woman records the various locations of the scrolls. Leaving the terminal intermittently to wander down the rows of stacks, each time eventually returning with an amber patinaed leather tube, each one marked with a piece of curling parchment stamped onto the container with a seal of red wax. This process takes almost a half hour, while the Guild initiate intermittently stops to shoot a suspicious glance over at Arl and Luis. At one point she even chuckles and says, "*Promise you weren't sent here to monitor and grade my work?*" 

Once she has collected all the scrolls, the initiate begins the process of making copies for the two supposed guilders. This entails opening each tube and scanning the scroll on a large rectangular machine, which spews out blank pieces of parchment onto which robotic arms begin to scratch out copy using ink and quill nibs. 

Finally the Guild initiate returns to Luis and Arl with a stack of papers. Handing them over she says, "*This should be all the files you requested sirs. I assure you they should be in order. Is there anything else I can help you with?*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> "*Very well,*" the Guild initiate replies in a slightly disappointed voice, "*then I guess I will just get to it then.*" She begins the process of retrieving the requested documents, a process that might be strange to Luis and Arl, but which goes how one might expect. Working at the computer desk, the woman records the various locations of the scrolls. Leaving the terminal intermittently to wander down the rows of stacks, each time eventually returning with an amber patinaed leather tube, each one marked with a piece of curling parchment stamped onto the container with a seal of red wax. This process takes almost a half hour, while the Guild initiate intermittently stops to shoot a suspicious glance over at Arl and Luis. At one point she even chuckles and says, "*Promise you weren't sent here to monitor and grade my work?*" 
> 
> Once she has collected all the scrolls, the initiate begins the process of making copies for the two supposed guilders. This entails opening each tube and scanning the scroll on a large rectangular machine, which spews out blank pieces of parchment onto which robotic arms begin to scratch out copy using ink and quill nibs. 
> 
> Finally the Guild initiate returns to Luis and Arl with a stack of papers. Handing them over she says, "*This should be all the files you requested sirs. I assure you they should be in order. Is there anything else I can help you with?*"


Arl fingered the rosette in his pocket, glad to not have to invoke that power and reveal their hand.

*"All we require now is your discretion, initiate."*

----------


## dojango

"Aye, discretion," adds Luis.  "But one more thing.  Kin you look up there if the Guild has any business with Lord Durchess?  Can you pull up his file as well?  Seems like he might be behind muscling into the Guild's business down in the Underhive.  This might just get... political."

----------


## rax

"And we thank you for seeing to the destruction of this technology, Lord Magos. There are in fact two further matters which we are hopeful you can assist us with. The first matter concerns a human hand, which I believe the Credit Guilders turned over to you for analysis? It was recovered by them at the location of a gun battle in the Underhive. Have you been able to find anything that could help determine who the hand belonged to?" Hound asks Petrovskii.

----------


## Bennosuke

The guild initiate gives Arl a courteous bow, a subtle grin fluttering across her lips momentarily. She rises as Luis speaks, and nonchalantly replies, "*Oh, I am sure Lord Durchess does business through the guild. Almost all noble houses do.*" But seeing that Luis is serious in her request, she quickly gives him a bow too and says, "*As you wish sir,*" hurrying back to the monitor. 

She gets to work typing, her fingers still moving at a baffling speed as they tap tap tap at the keys. A moment goes by and the initiate stops typing. A frown begins to spread across her brow, and then she is back typing at the keyboard, working even faster. After another series of keys she stops again and looks up at Luis and Arl, face slightly red, forehead shiny with perspiration. "*My apologies,*" she says hesitantly, "*it uh, it looks like The Lord's file is restricted. I don't have clearance to access it.*" 

**************************************************

The Magos turns his attention back to Hound, folding his hands into billowing red robed sleeves and says, "*Yes... the hand. I had my acolytes begin to analyze it this morning. I have not heard much back yet, except that I can tell you that based on epigenetic markers and protein staining, there is reason to believe that it is or was the hand of an off worlder, and certainly did not belong to a malnourished underhiver. I will be happy to provide you with more information once I have it, if you will provide me with a means of contacting you.*"

(OOC: Feel free to give me a scrutiny test, anyone who would like)

----------


## dojango

Luis shrugs, and finishes stowing the scrolls in his bag.  "Guess that's the bossman's problem.  C'mon, chief, we got interviews to do.  Make sure to bring the pliers."  He waves at the woman and heads back out towards the exit to pick up his stowed gear and head back to the safehouse so that one of the literate team members can decipher what information he's acquired.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella pursed her lips. 

"What verification have you documented to confirm the destruction of the items provided?"

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected] and Wyn*
Show

Unless there is anything else you want to get done, I guess I'll need you to hang tight for a moment till the other players finish their scene with the Magos, but please let me know if there's something you want to try to do in the interim.


**************************************************

"*Would you like to see the molten ashes of their remains?*" The Magos says haughtily.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"Yes, actually," Marcella responds flatly.

----------


## Bennosuke

Magos Petrovskii's vox spits out a hiss of static which may be a sigh before the Magos says, "*That can be arranged then.*" But of all the acolytes, it is only Mort who has any confidence in their perception that The Magos is certainly lying, or at least not being truly forthright with the group. "*If you would like, I can escort you all down to the incinerator dungeon.*"

----------


## dojango

> *Spoiler: [email protected] and Wyn*
> Show
> 
> Unless there is anything else you want to get done, I guess I'll need you to hang tight for a moment till the other players finish their scene with the Magos, but please let me know if there's something you want to try to do in the interim.


Finding the other acolytes not yet returned from their mission, Luis dumps the tubes containing the paperwork on a table in the safe house and then goes out for a ratburger and soyfrites.

----------


## rax

"That will be fine, I think, though the call is, in the last instance, for Regulator Mallory to make," Hound responds to the Magos' offer of getting back to them with more information on the hand. 

When Marcella starts challenging the Magos, he shoots her an annoyed glance, but then backs her up. "I'm sure we'll find everything in order, Lord Magos, but it would be interesting to see what remains the blasphemous artifacts all the same."


*OOC:* Hound would ideally like to quiz the Magos about the mission he gave Harl Kander as well, but he'll hold off for now. If Marcella is able to determine that we're not being shown the remains of the warp weapon, then that will be proof enough that Petrovskii is lying to us. Hound would then be prepared to assume that he's actively involved in the affair, either as a rival trying to get his hands on the weapon, or as a conspirator trying to cover his tracks. Either way, he's unlikely to tell the truth and the party doesn't seem to have the skill set to talk him into letting slip something incriminating.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The _incinerator dungeon_? 

Sounds like a wonderful place to be escorted to by a half-man, half-robot abomination. What could go wrong?

"Yes, that would be appreciated, Magos," Marcella replied, her tone diplomatic and even. 

"The Credit Guild wants to ensure that it receives what it pays for," she added, as further pretext for why she was here.

----------


## LairdMaon

Mort's face changes shades as he picks up sign of a falsehood. He taps Null on the shoulder and whispers, "Is this official known for his honesty and integrity? I might not understand much of what your kind have going on here, but I can't stand the taste of this guy's lies."

Yep, that was in a whisper. The kind of whisper that could be heard within the winds of a turbine while emergency vehicles scream by. Nothing but tact for the Regulator.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" The Magos replies flatly to Marcella, "*I shall lead the way.*" Magos Petrovskii leads the group out of his chambers, and through a winding series of immaculate and utilitarianly decorated hallways, stopping at a large platform elevator with metal cage fencing. There is not a spot of rust on the slightly oiled iron bars, and the elevator purrs as it begins to descend, once all the acolytes have gotten on board.

The elevator passes floor, after floor, after floor, going down in what seems like an almost interminable descent. After what seems like nearly ten minutes of near silence, the platform finally stops in what feels like a subterranean cavern made of concrete and pillars of marble and steel. Heat blasts out at the acolytes, and somewhere in the distance you can hear a low roaring rumble from the furnaces. As the group follows The Magos down the dungeon passage, they pass massive wheeled trucks and transport carts singed, and stained with large smears of black ash. The heat grows more intense, the roaring louder. As the group draws closer to the incinerator room, they begin to pass hunched skeletal tech priests and servitors, who scuttle about their busy work. Lensed eyes peer out from the shadows of the hallway to watch the great Magos Petrovskii lead this group of outsiders.

The passage opens up into a massive chamber, larger than some small churches to The God Emperor. Conveyer belts rumble, carrying piles of scrap metal and damaged machine parts on a march towards furnaces; towering pillars of coal black iron with mouths filled with fire. Each chimney of fire is numbered with bronze imperial numerals. The heat in the furnace dungeon is near overwhelming now, almost unbearable for anyone wearing more than the lightest of undergarments. Magos Petrovskii leads the group through the chamber, passing several furnaces, weaving between servitors and conveyor belts, before stopping at furnace XIII. Orange tongues of fire dance within the mouth of the furnace, several of them lapping out, reaching out. Pointing at the mouth of furnace XIII, the Magos says, "*This is the burner used to destroy the items, as requested. It is one of our hottest.*"

----------


## rax

"This is a most impressive facility, Lord Magos! Was there any difficulty in disposing of the tech? Any materials involved that were able to resist the righteous fires of the Omnissiah?" Hound calls out over the background noise.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*It did not jump from the fires like some magic possessed object in a feral world fable,*" Magos Petrovskii says flatly, "*but we have not tried to reclaim anything from the fires, if this is what you are asking! The heat of this furnace reaches nearly one fifth the heat of a burning sun, and is too hot for any material of mankind to resist.*"

----------


## LairdMaon

Vapid curiosity colors Mallory's face. His mouth opens and a single question falls out and tumbles to rest in front of the Magos. 
"What about materials from outside mankind?"


_edit: replaced 'Good' with 'His', as was intended. stupid predictive text..._

----------


## rax

"That's...a not entirely misguided line of inquiry, Regulator," Hound interjects with a surprised but approving look at Mallory.

----------


## Bennosuke

While the others are speaking with The Magos, Marcella extends her psychic perception, allowing her senses to extend out like a wave washing over the sweltering basement. Sounds begin to dull, her vision fogging as discrete shapes become colorless blurs. But try as she might, Marcella just isn't sure if she sense the presence of any warp taint here. The Xenos weapons had been oddly resonant before, and she should know what their presence felt like, but Marcella just is not sure if they were here. Maybe it was the distraction of the heat, or the grinding thrum of the conveyer belt and the roar of the furnaces, but Marcella just can't seem to concentrate enough. 

(OOC: I'll let you roll again, but at a -10) 

Switching strategies, Marcella begins to use her abilities to instead sense living presences. Across the expanse of the cavern, the psyker can sense the cool light of living individuals, many whom have their light dulled by the addition of Martian technology. She can feel them move to and fro in the dungeon, scrabbling about their labors. She becomes so acutely aware of everyone that she can almost feel their emotions, their fatigue, their crushed hopes and dreams. 

Magos Petrovskii turns on Mallory, raising a pointed finger at the mutant. Despite his machine cowled face and monotone voice, there is malice in the priest's words, "*Outside of mankind? Hah, the technologies of The Omnissiah shine more brightly than all others. His will and knowledge is unparalleled. No warp tainted or Xenos technology could withstand the heat of the furnaces that he hath lit.*" Other than bruised pride, was there something... almost defensive about the Tech Priest's response?

----------


## rax

"Your faith is an inspiration to all, Lord Magos, but are you absolutely certain that no material whatsoever could resist this furnace? The galaxy is vast and the foul xenos numberless - surely even the Adeptus Mechanicus haven't been able to test their furnaces on _every_ material wrought by alien blasphemers?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Magos Petrovskii emits something like a static burst that is probably the vox interpretation of a mirthful chuckle. He crosses his arms over his chest and replies, "*It would be heresy to conduct such studies,*", and again there is something uncomfortably defensive about this statement, "*but I hold my faith in The Machine God!*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Being unable to detect the slippery presence of the warp was frustrating for the psyker, like something was constantly brushing up against her fingertips as she strained forward to grasp it.

Giving up, she waited until the Magos was distracted before shooting a quick look at her nearest companion. The look said it all: I'm not sure.

"Magos," the Psyket asked, "what proof of destruction are you able to provide that I could take back to my superiors?" She asked, her tone once again diplomatic.

It was clear from the Magos' own timbre that he was hiding something.

----------


## Bennosuke

Magos Petrovskii turns his attention to the Psyker. Spreading both arms out as if he has nothing to hide, he replies, "*Unfortunately, I have little to offer. You asked for the destruction of the items you brought me... and I have done that to the best of my ability.*" The Magos pauses for a moment, and then with a shrug that could be described as self-satisfied adds, "*Unfortunately, we do not keep security cameras in the furnace dungeon. The high heats... disrupt their signal.*"

(OOC: Anyone want to give me a Tech-Use or Logic roll here?)

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

With a customary bow and binary chattering, -Null speaks up. "Perhaps some unique material or emission of the construction could be traced without entry? While the taint of heresy would surely be scrubbed by the Great Furnace, the Omnissiah's Blessing would have protected anything worthy of such blessing, and could be followed." He turns to Marcella, hands flying over his data-slate as he prepares to take notes. "Were there any notable components used in the composition of these items?"

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes Null almost no time to recognize the bald faced lie that Petrovskii had just made. (OOC: If Hound does spend the FP, he recognizes this as well, though he's less confident and it probably takes him a moment longer). 

There was no way the high heats of the furnace dungeon would disrupt any form of recording device. While there did not appear to be any security devices in the dungeon, it was unlikely that a Foundry could not have the scientific knowledge available to install the  appropriate technology. _For Throne's sake, the Magos lensed eyes likely had recording technology that was functioning even now as the group spoke!_ Now, whether it was a wise idea to call the Magos out on his obvious lie was another consideration entirely...

"*It... may be worth considering,*" The Magos says hesitantly, his vision shifting from Null to Marcella and back again. He adds, "*However, we unfortunately made no such evaluations of the technology before disposing of it; as is protocol with all heretical technology.*"

----------


## rax

Something clicks in Hound's mind as he listens to the Magos and his features contort into a cold smile, but he says nothing, waiting to hear how the others respond to Petrovskii.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Feeling that this guy was full of dung, Marcella kept quiet and let the others speak.

----------


## Blindfolded Ape

-Null chirps with delight, not quite picking up on the finer subtext of the social interaction. "We shall begin shortly then. These able meat-beings have surely done their part in documenting the items themselves, and my services are currently owed in where they may be needed, therefore we shall not take any unnecessary time of yours, great Magos. Merely direct us to where we may inspect the residual slag, and we shall begin our efforts."

----------


## Bennosuke

The Magos raises a metallic fist, one finger pointed towards the massive furnace. "*At your leisure then,*" he says in a rather unceremonious response to Null. Petrovskii casts his gaze over the ensemble of strangers, takes a single step back and crosses his arms over his chest. The posture screams, "_Do your worst, I dare you!_" 

(OOC: I am actually looking forward to seeing how the group responds to this :)

----------


## rax

With a faint smile, Hound looks around for a shovel and a bucket of some sort, then makes his way over to the small pile of ash and slag that has collected in front of the furnace and begins shovelling generous heaps of it into the bucket. The heat is horrific, but he distracts himself by mentally repeating prayers to the glory of the Emperor.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hound can feel the hairs on his arms prickle as he draws near to the rippling waves of head coming from the furnace, and by the time he is finished collecting a few heaps of soot and slag, his clothes are drenched and sticking to his flesh. "*Will that be all?*" The Magos asks proudly once Hound has returned.

----------


## rax

Hound gives the Magos a cool smile. "Unless anyone else has further questions for the Lord Magos, I'm sure we've taken up enough of your time...for now," he replies with a look at his companions.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella shrugs, and with a dower almost apologetic tone says, "*I've got nothing else.*"

(OOC: I have my final subspecialty board examination tomorrow. I will give everyone till tomorrow afternoon a chance to speak up in case they want to instigate anything else in the Tech Priest scene, and will otherwise move things along tomorrow... unless I'm totally fried after a 7 hour test, which is possible. That said, hoping to have an improved post rate in general after tomorrow with not having to study for a once a year 2 thousand dollar test)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: And having gotten no replies...)

"*Very well then,*" The Magos says, clasping his hands together with a robotic sort of enthusiasm, "*I shall have you escorted back out of the temple. Thank you very much for your time... and your service. Please follow me.*" 

Pulling one sleeve back, Petrovskii begins typing something into a small control panel on the back of one forearm lacking almost any visible flesh, and begins leading the acolytes through the cavernous tunnels back the way they came. After several winding and confusing turns, the group are met by a small retinue of servitors, this one equally armed but of different "composition" than the last. Unless anything is tried, the servitors will escort the acolytes out of the manufactorum, leaving them back at the gates.

----------


## rax

Once outside, Hound suggests that they head back to the safe house to rendezvous with the Arl and Luis.

(Assuming no one suggests anything else...)
"Well, that went about as well as could be expected, I think. Although we've no concrete proof, it's clear the Magos is lying. His story about the heat of the furnaces disrupting the working of recording devices is arrant nonsense, and if he's lying about that merely to keep us from asking more questions about the items he says he destroyed, then it's a safe bet he did no such thing. Whether that's because he never intended to or because he was unable to remains to be seen, but clearly everything the Magos says and does from now on must be treated with the utmost suspicion," Hound speaks to the others as they make their way back to the safe house.

"For my part, I think we should strongly consider bringing in Harl Kander for further questioning. He may not know the details of what the Magos is up to, but he can surely provide more information than he has revealed so far about the Magos' affairs and the timing of events."

----------


## dojango

At the safe house, Luis is relaxing, feet up on the table as he watches a propaganda war film on the pict-screen.  A pile of empty wrappers is scattered by the foot of the chair  "Yer back, eh?  And not turned into servitors?  Must have gone well.  Here's the files on those credit guilders we heard about down-hive.  Can't make no sense of them, but if one of you's got letters, maybe we can go pay them a visit?  That is, once this kid avenges his father and restores the rule of the Emperor to the planet..."  A series of loud explosions comes from the pict-screen.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella listened to Hound as they walked back, but her mind was cluttered. That was the first time in a very long while that she had been unable to focus her mind and perceive a presence of absence before her. 

"I agree, the Magos is certainly involved and we should consider surveillance of some sort. Perhaps predict the most likely means of smuggling the weapons to the upper hive. Can one of you imagine if you were in his position, how you would pursue such a crime?"

----------


## rax

_On the way to the safe house_
"I am still unclear as to the Magos goals and the depths of his involvement with the smugglers. Some sort of surveillance would be in order, but it seems unlikely that he will take an active hand himself. He is a Magos of the Adeptus Mechanicus - he has all the resources of the forge enclave at his disposal if he needs someone to run errands for him," he answers Marcella.

"When you have the time, perhaps you could also turn your witch senses onto this residue?" Hound continues, lifting the bucket of slag and ash he brought with him from the enclave. "If there's no trace of the signature you felt before, that isn't really conclusive proof by itself, but taken with the Magos' lies it at least adds to the circumstantial evidence."

"If we cannot conceive of a way to keep watch on the Magos, there's also the matter of this Mercutio fellow we could pursue. If we can find out who he was, we may find new leads to follow." 

_At the safe house_
Hound pointedly ignores the film and reaches for the print-outs Luis and Arl have gotten hold of. "It looks like you had more direct success on your assignment than we did. We were able to ascertain that the Magos is lying about what he did with the weapons, but we have no concrete proof of any wrong-doing. Now, let's see what these records say," he mutters as he begins to leaf through the print-outs.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Why don't we just assume that the two conversations are all happening at the safehouse to condense the conversations and include all the players)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


If Marcella was insulted at the insinuation of using her 'witch senses', she didn't show it. Indeed, she _wanted_ another try at it. Her personal pride and ego demanded it. 

Listening to the rest of what Hound said, the Psyker nodded in agreement. 

"Perhaps Mercutio is the weaker link of the two. I imagine surveillance of a Magos with his own foundry would be quite difficult and fraught with potential risk. But Mercutio? He may be the easier target."

----------


## rax

"There's the small hindrance of Mercutio likely being dead, but we may still be able to trace his steps up until the ill-fated meeting in the Underhive," Hound answers Marcella without looking up from the papers he's scanning. "Any luck with the slag?" he asks.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella pursed her lips and slowly shook her head. 

"Not yet," she answered smoothly, "a little more time needs to pass before I attempt another...impression."

----------


## rax

"Interesting - is such a time delay a normal feature of your power or a direct consequence of an earlier failure?" he asks, still perusing the details of the Credit Guilders.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"The mind is an endless mystery. Time is required to recompose," Marcella responded, chin resting on her hands as she seemed to half stare off into space.

----------


## Bennosuke

While they had waited for the others to arrive, Arl and Luis had taken the time to begin reviewing the stack of scrolls and data slates provided them by the Credit Guild. Though they had not done the most extensive of research, they have the following information:

*Spoiler: Sir Drimmle*
Show

The headshot attached to this file depicts a severe man who without rejuve treatments was maybe in his late fifties, with a gaunt pale face, cold blue eyes, and a spider web of a mustache. 

Sir Pennifry Drimmle is a Super Nova ranked member of the Service branch of the Credit Guild, whose is directly responsible for handling the account of House Durchess. Apparently twice in the past The Credit Guild has run investigations into Drimmle's activities, once when one of his rivals in the Guild mysteriously disappeared (not enough evidence could be gathered to draw a verdict), and once for a "questionable" transfer of funds that Drimmle made on behalf of The Durchesses to an off-world encrypted account of unknown personage. The file includes a quick background on his well-to-do upbringing and schooling. It also provides an address, what appears to be a luxurious two floor apartment attached to the spire where the Durchesses live. 

Sir Drimmle's direct superior would be Lord Servicer Gildfrey , who heads the entire Service Branch of the Credit Guild.


*Spoiler: Guilder Jen*
Show

The headshot shows a malnourished looking woman with pale sallow skin and thinning ruby red hair. Her green eyes are hard and too small for her rounded face.

Guilder Ara Jen is a Sun Flare ranked member of the Service branch of the Credit Guild. She works directly under Sir Drimmle, having been employed directly to service of the Durchesses for almost 15 years. Her file mostly lists her duties and transactions under Drimmle, and thus mostly corroborates the information provided in his file. She also was apparently investigated for the transfer of funds scandal, and though it appears she sent Astropathic communications to an orbital docking station 129, no further information could be gathered. The Astropath whom she employed actually hemorrhaged to death only hours after sending her communication.

Ara Jen is listed as living in a small hab in the midhive, not too far from where the acolytes are making their base.


*Spoiler: Guilder Ollof*
Show

The headshot attached shows a young man with a main of lavish blond hair and beard. He appears well fed and pleasant enough in the photo.

Guilder Nathanial Ollof is the 8th son of small Merchant House Ollof. Though he is of noble background, he reportedly became a guilder due to the dwindling funds in his house's accounts, and all the main roles in the family business having been taken by his older siblings. His file lists concerns for laziness, lack of fastidious accounting, and on multiple occasions apparently reporting to the office inebriated. He has only been with the guild for a short time, where he was placed in the employ of Sir Drimmle. He is ranked Ember.

Ollof's hab is also listed as being in the midhive, but would be a bit of travel from where you are staying as it is closer to the wealthy spires.


*Spoiler: Guilder Kimpler*
Show

Kimpler's headshot shows a portly man with a shiny bald head and round brown eyes, scowling. 

Guilder Joffrey Kimpler is listed as rank Flare in the Service division. His file appears to be filled with redacted or otherwise missing material. It lists that he has been employed by Sir Drimmle for the better part of six years. However, almost nothing can be found on his background, and it lists no home address.

----------


## rax

"Well, this is an interesting find. The fact that Sir Drimmle and his team are directly responsible for handling the account of House Durchess does provide strong if still circumstantial evidence that House Durchess is actively backing Clan Sabay and that someone in House Durchess was indeed using Boss Half-Face as a middleman to purchase the xenos weapons." 

"It's perhaps a bit _too_ neat, but the overly wealthy and the overly mighty sometimes believe themselves to be able to act with impunity... Also, the deal that was being struck would have gone unnoticed if it hadn't been for the intervention of Clan Sabay's rivals, so the risk of discovery might indeed have appeared negligible before the debacle at the handover."

"Further investigation of House Durchess' role in all of this is at least warranted, and these four are currently our best leads. I would suggest we start with either Guilder Jen or Guilder Ollof. Guilder Jen has the advantage of living relatively close by and she has been in the employ of House Durchess for a long time. Aside from Sir Drimmle, she seems most likely to know where the bodies are buried, so to speak. On the other hand, she has much to lose and may hold strong loyalty to Drimmle and House Durchess."

"Guilder Ollof has only been with the guild for a short time, so his knowledge of House Durchess' affairs will likely be much less, but he should still have a clear understanding of the team's dealings with Clan Sabay. His personal conduct also indicates that he will be easier to break under interrogation."

"Going after Sir Drimmle is not recommended at this time. He is of high rank in the Guild and in the social hierarchies of the hive - he will soon be missed if we manage to take him. His home is also likely to be well protected, making it difficult to bring him in without excessive drama. The last one - Guilder Kimpler - also warrants caution. With so much redacted from his file it is likely he is some form of muscle for the team. Going up against him is likely to be very dangerous, even if we were able to locate him."

"What say the rest of you?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella thought for a moment, her lips pursed, before answering clearly and concisely. 

"Apprehend and Interrogate Guilder Jen," she states. 

"She might have more to lose, but she has _a lot_ more to lose if she lies to the Inquisition."

----------


## dojango

"Yeah, Guilder Jen seems to be our first target.  And I'd say she's already lost everything, she just don't know it yet."  Luis pulls out his axe and starts sharpening the edge.

----------


## rax

"Very well, Guilder Jen it is, then. How should we go about this? Head directly for her domicile and set up a watch on it so that we can grab her when she comes out? Break in and seize her inside the building? Or should we first see what further information we can dig up about her and her habits to see if there's another location where we can take her quickly and quietly?" Hound rattles off his questions, expecting the other acolytes to have more experience in field operations than he does. "And to what extent do we reveal ourselves as representatives of the Inquisition to secure her cooperation?" he adds.

----------


## dojango

"Best time to catch a beast is when it's asleep in its den.  We can take them here for interrogation and tell them whatever we need, it's not like they'll be able to tell anyone.  We can scout around for a good place to dump the bodies when we're done."

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Best time to catch a beast is when it's asleep in its den.  We can take them here for interrogation and tell them whatever we need, it's not like they'll be able to tell anyone.  We can scout around for a good place to dump the bodies when we're done."


"She's a small fish -- might only be useful as bait...  Killing her *might* tip off our main prey as to our interest...

----------


## rax

"I think that if we are to take her and bring her here or to another safe location, then it's imperative that we are not seen - or at least not identified - in the process. Ideally, her teammates will believe she was taken by a known enemy of theirs rather than an unknown player. If we can manage that, then they will first waste time looking for her far away from us, and once we've disposed of the body, they'll still have no leads as to who took her and why," Hound notes.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella pondered a few things before speaking out. 

"We could always just be simple and direct," she offered, her voice thoughtful in tone. 

"Knock on her door at midnight, flash the Inquisition badge and take her onto a transport. All her compatriots know is that she went missing in the night," Marcella shrugged. 

"Alternatively, we could drug her and capture her without her knowing. If might even bug her clothes so we can listen to the conversations she has with her fellow conspirators..."

----------


## dojango

"Yah, if we show her the badge and she runs, we know she's guilty.  If she stays, she's guilty and well trained.  Good thinking."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella continued.

"This is a glorified accountant pushing pencils behind a desk, not some hardened combat veteran. I don't forsee her putting up a struggle, at all."

----------


## rax

"Maybe she is, maybe she isn't. She has experience dealing with the criminal gangs of the Underhive, so it's not beyond the realms of possibility that she has some steel in her. But I agree that it seems unlikely that combat is her forte," Hound answers Marcella.

"And If we are to go in at night, I would at least suggest that we take a look at her domicile first. If it's guarded or locked up tight after hours, then we'll have trouble even getting inside to grab her."

----------


## Wyndeward

> "Maybe she is, maybe she isn't. She has experience dealing with the criminal gangs of the Underhive, so it's not beyond the realms of possibility that she has some steel in her. But I agree that it seems unlikely that combat is her forte," Hound answers Marcella.
> 
> "And If we are to go in at night, I would at least suggest that we take a look at her domicile first. If it's guarded or locked up tight after hours, then we'll have trouble even getting inside to grab her."


"*A reasonable enough plan.  She's not likely her team's blunt instrument.  A scouting mission would be in order.*"

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes wait till several hours after the planet side equivalent of midnight. The midhive has a curfew, and so the group are forced to stalk through the dark streets with caution, darting from shadow to shadow. Outside of the distant rumble of automated factory machinery, the hive is deathly silent; something you probably have not experienced while roaming the normally congested streets. 

Fortunately, Ara Jen's hab is only a few blocks down and over from the acolytes' compound. The Guilder's building is a squat and utilitarianly unornate five story apartment complex, almost as wide as it is tall. Built of a porous grey brick that seems to be rather ubiquitous to Hapheastein, darkened grey square windows dot the walls like a precisely organized pox outbreak; and you can guess that there are probably about thirty to forty units in the building. 

Though the building is surrounded by an iron fence, the door appears to have been blown, or maybe simply rusted off of its hinges, and the electronic security lock to the front door also appears to be non-functional. The lobby and hallways inside the building are dimly lit, perhaps in accordance with curfew, or perhaps simply poor wiring, and the fluorescents buzz like a hornets nest as you make your way up to the third floor, and the brown door of Jen's hab, #307. 

Please include how you are dressed, what weapons you have brought, along with your next action/actions.

----------


## rax

Hound is wearing his usual bodysuit, covered with hooded, nondescript Administratum robes. The robes easily conceal his revolver and his punch dagger. Not being a field specialist, he hangs back slightly - out of sight from the apartment door - waiting for a signal from his colleagues to approach. 

While waiting, he presses himself against the corridor wall on the same side as Jen's apartment and tries to keep an eye open for any movement in the corridor or the stairwell.

----------


## dojango

Luis is wearing ratty old workman's clothes over his scavenged guard armor.  With his flintlock pistol holstered in his belt and a sack full of firebombs over his shoulder, he hoists up his axe towards the door and whispers, "Ya want me to knock?"

----------


## Wyndeward

> The acolytes wait till several hours after the planet side equivalent of midnight. The midhive has a curfew, and so the group are forced to stalk through the dark streets with caution, darting from shadow to shadow. Outside of the distant rumble of automated factory machinery, the hive is deathly silent; something you probably have not experienced while roaming the normally congested streets. 
> 
> Fortunately, Ara Jen's hab is only a few blocks down and over from the acolytes' compound. The Guilder's building is a squat and utilitarianly unornate five story apartment complex, almost as wide as it is tall. Built of a porous grey brick that seems to be rather ubiquitous to Hapheastein, darkened grey square windows dot the walls like a precisely organized pox outbreak; and you can guess that there are probably about thirty to forty units in the building. 
> 
> Though the building is surrounded by an iron fence, the door appears to have been blown, or maybe simply rusted off of its hinges, and the electronic security lock to the front door also appears to be non-functional. The lobby and hallways inside the building are dimly lit, perhaps in accordance with curfew, or perhaps simply poor wiring, and the fluorescents buzz like a hornets nest as you make your way up to the third floor, and the brown door of Jen's hab, #307. 
> 
> Please include how you are dressed, what weapons you have brought, along with your next action/actions.


Arl wore his hastily mended body-glove under cast-off rags concealing his stub revolver.  He looked from the Hound to Luis and shrugged.

Looking back to the Hound, he said "How do you want to do this?"

----------


## rax

Hound gives a shrug in reply and whispers back: "Bluff her if you can, break down the door if you can't?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

On the way to the Guilder Hab, Marcella couldn't help but feel a little...disappointed. Surrounded by such a wealthy and powerful reputation as they were, the guilders had always struck Marcella was a group that would aptly reward their workers, if not with generous piles of currency than at least with the working benefits of splendid accommodations. Not..._this_. This ghastly, pock-marked brutality. 

One learned something new every day. 

Following the others, Marcella was similarly dressed, with whatever linen uniforms they had agreed upon. Beneath that she had her flak vest and her laspistol holstered in concealment. But her true weapon, her psychic mind, needed no such obfuscation. 


*ooc:*
Casting Sense Presence: (1D10)[*2*] + (1D10)[*4*] + 5 = 11, beats the 7 DC by 5, so she can sense everyone out to 60 meters.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella pushed her awareness out through the apartment building. The hab was packed with life, like a rat's nest teeming with warm moving bodies. Specifically, there was someone in Jen's apartment, and just one.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella blinked for several seconds, seemingly zoning out for but a moment before coming to. 

"She is alone in her apartment," the psyker whispered to her compatriots.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Marcella
> 
> Marcella blinked for several seconds, seemingly zoning out for but a moment before coming to. 
> 
> "She is alone in her apartment," the psyker whispered to her compatriots.


Arl set himself at the ready to the left of the door, out of sight of any spy-holes.

----------


## dojango

Luis knocks heavily on the door with his fist.  "Landlord!  Open up!" he shouts.

----------


## rax

Hound flinches a bit as Luis shouts in the quiet of the corridor. Slipping his revolver from beneath his robes, he grasps it with both hands but keeps it pointed at the floor, ready to bring it up and unleash a shot if things go wrong.

----------


## Bennosuke

At first there is no reply. But after Luis knocks again you can hear movement coming from somewhere inside the poorly sound-proofed hab. As footsteps get closer, a woman's voice calls from across the door, "*What... hold on just a moment! What's going on?*" Perhaps because there is no spy hole in the sterile metal door, the door creaks inward just slightly. You can see single green eye behind the crack in the door, lit by the harsh yellow hallway lights.

----------


## dojango

"Rent's due!  Time to pay the piper!"  Luis shouts as he kicks the door in.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*43*] opposed strength check if necessary?

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Luis beats Jen but his success is not significant enough to knock her over or disarm her)

Luis throws his weight behind the kick, slamming into the door with the sole of his boot with a thud. The woman inside shouts as if she had just been shocked by a frayed wire, and the door swings inwards. 

Guilder Ara Jen having been pushed back by the swinging door now stands several paces back from the entrance. Her gaunt round face and wild red hair illuminated by the harsh yellow lights of the hallway. Her sallow frame is garbed in a dirty pair of ruby red pajamas made of some rough synthetic fabric. Jen's eyes are hard and cold, and she is standing behind the entrance with a dull and oversized looking stub revolver clutched between her two hands, aimed at the intruders. "*Who the hell are you,*" she says in a heavy accent particular to the midhivers of this planet, "*you're not my landlord!*"

----------


## dojango

Luis doesn't say anything, but immediately tries to tackle her to throw her to the ground, ducking under the waving revolver.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Grapple:  (1d100)[*91*], boy, grapple sounds weird if you keep saying it.  Grapple, grapple, grapple.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's have some initiative rolls for Luis and for everyone else who wants to get in on this fight. First to see if Luis can get to the gun before she shoots at him... also, that was not a very good grapple grapple grapple roll. 

Jen's initiative (1d10)[*10*] +2

----------


## Wyndeward

> (OOC: Luis beats Jen but his success is not significant enough to knock her over or disarm her)
> 
> Luis throws his weight behind the kick, slamming into the door with the sole of his boot with a thud. The woman inside shouts as if she had just been shocked by a frayed wire, and the door swings inwards. 
> 
> Guilder Ara Jen having been pushed back by the swinging door now stands several paces back from the entrance. Her gaunt round face and wild red hair illuminated by the harsh yellow lights of the hallway. Her sallow frame is garbed in a dirty pair of ruby red pajamas made of some rough synthetic fabric. Jen's eyes are hard and cold, and she is standing behind the entrance with a dull and oversized looking stub revolver clutched between her two hands, aimed at the intruders. "*Who the hell are you,*" she says in a heavy accent particular to the midhivers of this planet, "*you're not my landlord!*"


Arl leans around the corner to cover Luis, his stub revolver levelled.

*"We are from the Audit Department, come to ask about certain... irregularities."*

----------


## rax

Hound moves closer to the door, keeping close to the wall and not revealing himself. He allows himself a grim smile at Luis' and Arl's tall tales.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"N - !" is all Marion got out before her compatriot kicked the door down. 

_Subtle_, the Psyker thought to herself. 

Moving into the room with the others, Marion was quick to play her part in subduing the Guilder. The blonde focused in Jen's direction, her mind reaching out to grasp at the other womans nerves.

ooc:
______________
*Moving inside.* 
*Initiative:* (1D10+3)[*11*]
*Using Spasm on Jen:* (1D10)[*1*] + (1D10)[*8*] + 5 = 14, against TN 7, that's 5 overbleed, so I'll impose a -10 to Jens willpower roll to resist.

----------


## Bennosuke

As Luis and the others charge into the room, Guilder Jen steadies herself. Leveling the stub revolver, she takes aim at charging Luis. The weapon roars fire in the narrow entranceway, casting the room in bright orange for just a split second. 

Luis can feel a rush of heat across the right side of his face as he charges forward. For a moment he might think he had been shot, but the solid round only whizzes past him, pulling a chunk of wood out of the top of the doorframe with a thud. 

(OOC: Even with the addition of the proximity, Jen is not a great shot, and just barely fails her BS roll)

Marcella (OOC: are we calling her Marion now for some reason???) storms forward, reaching out with her mind like she has several times before on this mission, willing the guilder's body to betray her. Jen's eyes go wide, and one hand comes away from the revolver to clutch her face as she grits her teeth. But unlike several gangers, she miraculously does not collapse in an opisthotonic spasm. 

(OOC: Jen rolls well again but this time even with the negative modifier she just barely passes her WP test)

Mort charges forward, club in hand. He squeezes past Luis swinging the heavy bat but hits only air. Arl however, charges in after Mort. He whoops some strange off world war cant. His fist whizzes through the air, the crude brass knuckles wrapped around his fingers glinting in the hallway light. His overhand connects with a meaty thud that sends Jen reeling and sucking for air. 

(OOC: Mort misses, Alr connects to the chest doing 6 damage after T modifier. ) 

Luis charges forward despite the gunshot. He reaches for Jen with both arms, and for a moment grabs hold of the sleeve of her red pajama. She wriggles for a moment and pulls free of his grasp.

(OOC: Luis' roll is 91 and fails to initiate the grapple. *It is now Hound's turn*)

----------


## rax

Hound moves up to the door and glances inside. With four of his companions rushing the Guilder, Hound trusts that they'll bring her down through weight of numbers. Therefore, he stays in the corridor, keeping an eye open for unexpected reinforcements and to fend off any nosy neighbours that dare show themselves.

----------


## dojango

"You wanna end up in the recycler?  Drop it!" snarls Luis as he lines up a haymaker towards Jen.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*46*] v. 54, (1d5+1)[*6*] for damage, gonna try and knock her out with punches.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hound hangs tight outside the department door. Several moments after the raport of Jen's gunshot, a door creaks open at the end of the hall. A man with a harshly receding hairline and a starved face peaks his head out enough for Hound to catch the glint of a kitchen knife in one hand. He stairs at Hound with glazed confused eyes, but makes no attempt to leave his post.

Inside, Jen squirms to get away from her attackers. In a moment of space, she raises her revolver and squeezes the trigger again. Up close, the blast of the weapon is thunderous, but again she just barely misses her mark; this time Mort. As she struggles backwards, she shouts, "*Help! Someone help!*"

Outside, the man with the knife flails at the sound of the second gunshot. Hound can see the knife trembling in his hand, but he seems frozen, unable to close the door, or do anything of use. One thing for certain though, he has seen Hound's face by now, and would be able to recognize him. 

(OOC: It is Marcella's turn. I will resolve Luis' attack at his point in the initiative order)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Hound hangs tight outside the department door. Several moments after the raport of Jen's gunshot, a door creaks open at the end of the hall. A man with a harshly receding hairline and a starved face peaks his head out enough for Hound to catch the glint of a kitchen knife in one hand. He stairs at Hound with glazed confused eyes, but makes no attempt to leave his post.
> 
> Inside, Jen squirms to get away from her attackers. In a moment of space, she raises her revolver and squeezes the trigger again. Up close, the blast of the weapon is thunderous, but again she just barely misses her mark; this time Mort. As she struggles backwards, she shouts, "*Help! Someone help!*"
> 
> Outside, the man with the knife flails at the sound of the second gunshot. Hound can see the knife trembling in his hand, but he seems frozen, unable to close the door, or do anything of use. One thing for certain though, he has seen Hound's face by now, and would be able to recognize him. 
> 
> (OOC: It is Marcella's turn. I will resolve Luis' attack at his point in the initiative order)


Arl moves to get behind the desperate Guilder, looking to stun her with his brass knuckles.

(OOC:  Will roll of the appropriate turn)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella closed the door behind them, and kept her focus on Jen...

ooc:
______________
*Closing the Door* 
*Using Spasm on Jen:* (1D10)[*9*] + (1D10)[*3*] + 5 = 17 against TN 7, that's 10 overbleed, so I'll impose a -20 to Jens willpower roll to resist. Also a Psychic Phenomena I'll roll in OOC.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella calmly closes the door behind her, leaving Hound outside of the apartment. Refocusing her will, Marcella reaches out again in an attempt to bring the troublesome Guilder to her knees. Pushing her will out through the Warp, the psyker can feel the fabrics of reality billow and stretch like a ship's sails in the wind. The power builds and builds, and then several things happen near all at once. Suddenly Jen looses a shriek, her body spontaneously twisting. Her stub revolver goes flying as the woman's hands claw reflexively, but not before the weapon discharges again. The report of the weapon is near deafening, and a chunk of plaster comes loose from the ceiling where the solid round was discharged. As all this is happening, there is the sound of cracking glass; a sudden sharp noise that can be heard almost throughout the apartment complex. Jen stumbles to the ground, her muscles locking against her will. 

Outside, Hound hears the blast of the woman's revolver again. The man down the hall however, turns his attention to inside his house. Both he and Hound hear the sound of shattering glass, and in an instant, the man disappears, slamming his door behind him. 

(OOC: Now Arl's turn. Consider Jen prone for the rest of this round)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Marcella calmly closes the door behind her, leaving Hound outside of the apartment. Refocusing her will, Marcella reaches out again in an attempt to bring the troublesome Guilder to her knees. Pushing her will out through the Warp, the psyker can feel the fabrics of reality billow and stretch like a ship's sails in the wind. The power builds and builds, and then several things happen near all at once. Suddenly Jen looses a shriek, her body spontaneously twisting. Her stub revolver goes flying as the woman's hands claw reflexively, but not before the weapon discharges again. The report of the weapon is near deafening, and a chunk of plaster comes loose from the ceiling where the solid round was discharged. As all this is happening, there is the sound of cracking glass; a sudden sharp noise that can be heard almost throughout the apartment complex. Jen stumbles to the ground, her muscles locking against her will. 
> 
> Outside, Hound hears the blast of the woman's revolver again. The man down the hall however, turns his attention to inside his house. Both he and Hound hear the sound of shattering glass, and in an instant, the man disappears, slamming his door behind him. 
> 
> (OOC: Now Arl's turn. Consider Jen prone for the rest of this round)


Arl gave Jen's stub revolver a kick towards the front door, then looked down at the woman, aiming his stub revolver at her.

"Don't make me hit you again.  Don't yell and don't get up."

Without breaking eye contact with Jen, Arl say, to the room at large, "Bring the restraints."

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Can I have an Intimidate roll at +20?

----------


## Wyndeward

> *Spoiler: [email protected]*
> Show
> 
> Can I have an Intimidate roll at +20?


(1d100)[*68*] vs. TN 40 ((40/2)+20)

----------


## rax

Hound curses silently at all the noise they're making as well as having been spotted by the neighbour. _That one will have to be dealt with somehow,_ he thinks.

Weighing the risk of being spotted by more neighbours against the risk of the group being surprised by the local law, he decides to join the others in Jen's apartment. Yanking open the door, he slips inside and quickly shuts it behind himself.

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Sorry for the delay in reply... this week got very ****ty. Arl's intimidation roll fails unfortunately)

For a moment Jen just stares up at Arl from her place on the floor, eyes wide. Then the door down the hall closes as Hound comes in, and spiteful anger spreads across Jen's face. "*HEEEEEELP!*" she shriesk as she begins to back away.

(OOC: Arl still has an opportunity of attacking or acting in some other way if you want)

----------


## Wyndeward

> (OOC: Sorry for the delay in reply... this week got very ****ty. Arl's intimidation roll fails unfortunately)
> 
> For a moment Jen just stares up at Arl from her place on the floor, eyes wide. Then the door down the hall closes as Hound comes in, and spiteful anger spreads across Jen's face. "*HEEEEEELP!*" she shriesk as she begins to back away.
> 
> (OOC: Arl still has an opportunity of attacking or acting in some other way if you want)


Arl gives her a kick in the ribs, the better to stop the screaming.

(1d100)[*88*] vs 41 (WS =31 + 10 for prone target)

----------


## dojango

Luis pulls his own pistol out and presses it against her head and growls, "Next scream you make is gonna be yer last."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*1*] intimidate, any bonuses for having her helpless and outnumbered?

----------


## Bennosuke

As Arl winds back with his kick, Jen is already stumbling backwards on her butt out of reach. Fortunately, she has put herself farther away from her dropped revolver.

Though she is too far away for Luis to force his pistol to the woman's temple, his proximity with the firearm and something in the tone and volume of his voice seems to flip a switch for Jen. Her eyes go wide, and all the color drains from her sallow face. Still on her fanny, she throws both arms up over her head in surrender and whimpers, "*Please please don't hurt me,*" her voice hushed so as not to incur the stranger's wrath. 

(OOC: Since you can speak quickly at any point in the initiative order, I am calling an end to combat here. Great success. I'm gonna give Luis a +15 bonus for the rest of the scene for any rolls where Jen's fear may benefit him)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Now that Jen had been subdued, Marion closed her eyes and stretched her mind out once more to the surrounding area. The gunshot had been inside, so that may have muffled the sound, and along with various mirrors breaking Marion hoped that fellow block inhabitants would mistake the sound of muffled gunfire with breaking mirrors.

ooc:
__________

*Casting Sense Presence:* (1D10)[*3*] + (1D10)[*4*] + 5 = 12, so can sense everyone out to 60 meters. But more importantly, she can sense their locations, so she can tell if people are running around in panic, or are all just milling about in confusion over the mirrors.

It'll give us a rough idea of how much time we have.

----------


## dojango

Luis stares down at guilder Jen and says "Yer in a dangerous business, you know.  So tell us what deal you made with Boss Half-Face, and more importantly, why din't you come through with the stuff?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella extends her senses out over the apartment. Her psychic senses allow her to just get a sense of the living on the floor, can feel their nervous minds buzzing. There are many people on this floor. 

(OOC: As far as I see, this power does nothing in terms of telling Marcella what they are doing, how they are feeling, or where they are going. "Reaching out with your mind, you get a vague inlking of other life forms within range. You automatically detect all living creatures in the area.")

You can see Jen struggling with her desire to scramble backwards farther away from Luis and the other intruders, but she has a enough control of her self to do no such thing. "*I... I don't know what you're talking about,*" she stammers, her face pale and filled with fear. 

(OOC: I'm going to have you roll Intimidate here again, using your bonus Dojango. I think since we are not torturing her and only trying to get one answer, Interrogation is not appropriate)

----------


## dojango

"Ex-Guilder Jen.  The Credit Guild kens when to cut its losses, and you are one of its losses.  That has been cut.  If you can't tell us the truth, then yer no good to us alive.  So, once again.  One of yer 'special clients' hired you to purchase some items from the ganger 'Boss Half Face'.  However, yer 'special client' never received these items.  So tell us, Ex-Guilder Jen, what happened to these items?"

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*32*] v. 62

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I don't know what you are talking about, I swear,*" Jen repeats again, but before anyone can interrupt her she blurts, "*all we did was transfer a large sum of funds to him. It was never discussed why we were giving Half-Face so much money, and I swore I wouldn't tell anyone. We're not supposed to be dealing with Underhivers... but Sir Drimmle never says no to any of Durchesses' demands! Please don't hurt me!*" 

Despite her desperation, you get the sense that perhaps Guilder Jen knows even more that she isn't yet spilling.

----------


## dojango

"You delivered the money to Half Face.  Who was Half Face supposed to deliver the money to?  And who put Half Face into contact with the dealer?"

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I don't know,*" she shrieks, and you can tell by her fear she is being honest. Starting to hyperventilate her words begin to speed up, spilling out of her mouth faster than she can finish forming them, "*our job was just to deliver the money. That was it. We don't ask questions! Please don't hurt me.*" 

Then as if realizing something, she half mumbles, "*Sir Drimmle did mention something about weapons...*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella spoke softly to Luis.

"I could take her to my compatriots at the  Astra Telepathica to find out if she is hiding anything..."

----------


## Bennosuke

The group questions the Guilder further, and in a panic she offers one final bit of information. Drimmel had mentioned something about a Rogue Trader. Jen didn't know who this man or woman was, but she had assumed the Thrones provided by the Noble house were being used to trade indirectly with the Rogue Trader. However, because they were going through the gangers, it would be untraceable... impossible to prove. Perhaps they were trading for weapons? 

She sounds unsure of herself, and perhaps is reaching at straws in an attempt to prevent herself from being hurt, or maybe killed by these armed invaders. 

This of course left the question, what do the acolytes do with her now?

----------


## Wyndeward

> The group questions the Guilder further, and in a panic she offers one final bit of information. Drimmel had mentioned something about a Rogue Trader. Jen didn't know who this man or woman was, but she had assumed the Thrones provided by the Noble house were being used to trade indirectly with the Rogue Trader. However, because they were going through the gangers, it would be untraceable... impossible to prove. Perhaps they were trading for weapons? 
> 
> She sounds unsure of herself, and perhaps is reaching at straws in an attempt to prevent herself from being hurt, or maybe killed by these armed invaders. 
> 
> This of course left the question, what do the acolytes do with her now?


Arl looked at his compatriots.

"*Do you think there is value in keeping this one as a witness?*"

----------


## Bennosuke

The woman whimpers loudly at Arl's question. But one stern glance from the Feral Worlder immediately silences any protest she was about to make.

----------


## dojango

Luis stares hard at the woman for a few moments.  He picks up her stub revolver, examines it, and then says, "Well, you're lucky.  We have a witch with us, and she's gonna wipe your mind of the last thirty minutes or so.  You'll wake up remembering none of this, you'll go into work again and everything will go back to normal, except Drimmle will know better than to deal with the underhivers.  Now just close your eyes and think of something pleasant so she can use her magic."

Once she closes her eyes, he pulls out her revolver and shoots her in the head and chest with it.  "Grab some valuables and let's bail."

----------


## rax

"That really should have been done somewhere else," Hound mutters disapprovingly. "There's a neighbour that saw me before I came in here. It would have been better if Jen had disappeared and her fate left open. We will have to move much more carefully in the future, in case my appearance is reported to the authorities."

All the same, he helps in looking around for something of relative value to steal. Jen's gun and any spare ammunition are already on his mental list.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Untrained Search test to find hidden items: (1d100)[*5*] vs. Per 20 (half value because Search is untrained)

Evalutate test to determine value of any items found, hidden or otherwise: (1d100)[*14*] vs. Int 50 (full value used due to Seen This Before talent)

----------


## dojango

"This is a planet of billions.  Nobody cares about the fate of one woman.  Or one man, as Sir Drimmle is about to find out.  Let's go."

----------


## rax

"Spoken like a true barbarian," Hound retorts. "Of all the billions on this planet, the vast majority certainly won't care what happened to Guilder Jen, but she may have friends and family who do. Even her neighbours could care enough to report this night's events to the law. Maybe the authorities will refuse to investigate, or maybe they'll do a half-arsed job of it, but we have now exposed ourselves to an unnecessary risk. We must be more careful in the future."

----------


## Bennosuke

Guilder Jen does not close her eyes; big bovine whites which stare up at Luis in terror. The revolver makes a terrible wreck of her skull, and her floor, and the rapport of the weapon echoes for a long second in the apartment. 

(OOC: It's not a rule in the book but I think the following is justified. While the act is not at all Warp related, it is a merciless and potentially avoidable murder that can easily leave a stain on the soul. Please give me a WP roll +10. If failed Luis gains 1d2 Corruption points. Please roll both for simplicity.

I also wish to allow the IC debate to continue. But as an aside... Rax had two impressive rolls)

Most of Rax's search reveals a depressing lack of property. However, in a bedside table made of glued pulpwood, he finds a data slate. The tablet looks to be a standard issue model from the Guild, but it is clear that it has been personalized by the Guilder, and may hold some very useful information if it can be cracked. Rax also finds a box of 10 revolver rounds and a purple crystal that would likely sell for about 15 thrones.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Luis' ruse came from place of mercy, Marcella appreciated that at least. Still, when Jen refused and stared up with terror, Marcella offered a sympathetic shrug and gentle "I'm sorry...".

Marcella moved to start rummaging through this, her gloves preventing any finger prints from getting out. She withdrew draws, she pocketed a few valuables here and there, even if they weren't worth much, and tried her best to make it look like they were just randomly taking time to search for valuables.

Their ruse done, Marcella pulled her hood up over her head, "We should hurry," she spoke to the others, prompting them to leave.

----------


## rax

"If we're lucky, Guilder Jen has been keeping notes on things she shouldn't have on this data slate," Hound says before carefully pocketing his finds and nodding to the others to indicate that he's ready to leave.

----------


## Wyndeward

> "If we're lucky, Guilder Jen has been keeping notes on things she shouldn't have on this data slate," Hound says before carefully pocketing his finds and nodding to the others to indicate that he's ready to leave.


*"Then let us leave this place, before the neighbors get too curious."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The Acolytes leave the apartment, doing their best to move hastily while not drawing attention. Fortunately, no one peaks their head out of their doors, and once out of the building, the streets are mostly dark and empty. 

The Acolytes are able to return to their compound unimpeded, and not followed as far as they are aware.

----------


## Bennosuke

At the compound, Hound tucks himself in his room with the "retrieved" data-slate. Using everything he knew about Guilder Jen, he tries over and over, typing in various probable passwords to gain entry to the dataslate. After fourteen tries, a red warning sigil begins flashing on the screen, stating that Hound will be locked out after a fifteenth failed attempt! Almost half out of frustration, Hound types in "CoinGuild123", pessimistically certain he is about to be locked out. But to the Verispex Adept's sheer surprise, the security screen wipes away, letting Hound access Guilder Jen's private slate. 

Though much of the data-slate is filled with accounting; numbers and short hand that make little sense at first glance, after another half hour of snooping around, Hound finds two very important pieces of information. The first is found in a data file labeled "Job Notes". Again, everything is in the Guilder's own shorthand, but the file appears to be a list of notes that she began writing for herself when she first took on the job. Included in this is mention of how when meeting Drimmle at his manse, Jen was instructed to take a secret back entrance that was hidden by a pair of marble statues. The note provides information on how to find the secret door, and the passcode. 

The second find is discovered in the calendar application on the slate. Apparently, the Guilders were expected to return to the underhive in about 1 week (planetary calendar time) to meet again with Boss Half Face at the Clan Sabay HQ.

----------


## rax

Emerging triumphantly from his room, Hound waves the data-slate at the other cell members. "Patience and fortitude are vindicated! There's some interesting stuff on here - Guilder Jen kept copious notes, both accounting and other matters. The accounting itself may provide us with leads on the flow of funds in Drimmle's operation, but that will take some time to break down." 

"Of immediate interest is that there's another meeting scheduled with this fellow Half Face in a week's time, and that when Guilder Jen went to see Sir Drimmle, he had her enter his manse through a secret back entrance. She helpfully noted both the location and the passcode," he says with a smug grin.

----------


## dojango

"Hah!  The storm father smiles upon us.  We will probably face more opposition this time, so let us raid his settlement at the darkest hour of the night, when the watchmen grow weary and cold with sleep."

----------


## rax

"I would prefer that we prepare a little better this time," Hound interjects. "I will endeavour to rustle up some floor plans for the building and we should either come up with a good cover story for our presence or at least make sure we 're all masked. Sir Drimmle belongs to a higher class of personage - he will be missed in a way that Guilder Jen won't."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"Perhaps it might be a good idea to call upon some of our patrons resources..." Marcella spoke, her hands drawn together, the prints of her palms pressed against each other. 

"Some guilders apartment late at night is a completely different affair to a nobles house. There will be considerable security. Even if in actuality there is not we would be foolish to go in hoping for the best. Perhaps our patron could lend us a squad of troopers, local arbites, guardsmen or some such?"

Marcella thought for a second. 

"Or we could implant listening devices to record all conversation and gather the incriminating evidence. We know that Drimmle is involved with other actors. Capturing him and half-face at once may alert the other branch of his network that may go under ground. Perhaps if we play the long game and map their full operation, we could then mobilise the Inquisitions resources to net the whole organization at once?"

----------


## Bennosuke

A voice comes from an outside hallway. Sister Severine appears in the doorway, holding a hand to her bandaged cranium. "*I think I have an idea. While you guys were down in the Underhive, I happened to run into a man who might be able to help. He's an Ecclesiarch. Calls himself Father Milo. He said he worked at a Scriptorum or something that housed blue prints for a lot of the spire domains.*" She winces for a moment as if in sudden pain and moans. The moment passes and she adds, "*Perhaps he's got some information about this Drimmle's mansion and how we could infiltrate it... or something.*"

----------


## Wyndeward

> A voice comes from an outside hallway. Sister Severine appears in the doorway, holding a hand to her bandaged cranium. "*I think I have an idea. While you guys were down in the Underhive, I happened to run into a man who might be able to help. He's an Ecclesiarch. Calls himself Father Milo. He said he worked at a Scriptorum or something that housed blue prints for a lot of the spire domains.*" She winces for a moment as if in sudden pain and moans. The moment passes and she adds, "*Perhaps he's got some information about this Drimmle's mansion and how we could infiltrate it... or something.*"


"*The more we know about our prey, the easier the hunt...  I think we need to learn all we can about Sir Drimmle and his domain.  Likewise, we may need tools better suited to this hunt.*"

----------


## rax

"If this Milo is trustworthy, then his scriptorium seems like a good place go next," Hound says. "We can decide how exactly to proceed once we have more information on his domicile, but I fear that now we have removed one of his team from the chess board, it may be difficult to play the long game. It seems likely we will have to capture and break Drimmle to get to the heart of this matter."

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine shrugs, "*I can't say he's trustworthy, but he might be able to help. I can take you there now if you like. He's... a smooth talker, though I think he's mostly alone at the Scriptorum, so he might be a useful tool, if not a possible ally.*"

----------


## dojango

"Once he finds out about his late assistant's mishap he may beef up his security.  We don't want to dawdle too long." warns Luis.

----------


## rax

"Is this Milo character aware of your true allegiance?" Hound asks Severine.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Some inside help? That could be useful. 

Not saying anything, Marcella stood up and prepared herself to leave while listening to the others.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "Is this Milo character aware of your true allegiance?" Hound asks Severine.


Severine winces, maybe at the question or maybe just at her throbbing head. As the pain clears she replies, "*To the Inquisition? No! He simply saw me as a member of The Coin Guild. I was in the same cover we all have... so I suggest everyone get's changed if they want to go.*" 

As the others continue to discuss, she replies, "*Well I suppose I can take you all there now. Anything else we need to discuss?*"

----------


## dojango

"Our prey is moving out of our grasp as we wait, let us move quickly," says Luis.

----------


## rax

"We may need to requisition some more equipment depending on what your contact can tell us, but nothing else springs to mind right now," Hound says. 

Grabbing his gun, he indicates that he's ready to move.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Righty then,*" Severine says, putting on a smile, "*give me a moment to change into my Guilder robes and I'll be ready.*" She hustles up the stairs to her room.

(OOC: Please remember that if the group is keeping their Guilder disguises, they will not be able to carry all their armor and arms and easily maintain their guise.)

A little later, once all the Acolytes have prepared and gathered, Severine leads them out into the now crowded hive streets. The late night sting operation has now bled into morning, and the habbers are clogging the street on their way to their various factory and manufactorum jobs. Garbed in coveralls of stained browns and yellows, the citizens of the midhive shuffle forth in a continuous wave of pressing bodies. Shoulder to shoulder, the acolytes are forced to claw through the flowing rivers of blank eyed Imperial citizens. The smell itself is something to marvel at. 

But Severine leads the group away from the towering factories bellowing grey and green smog clouds into the hazy sky, and after about twenty minutes of struggling against the crowd, the acolytes find themselves marching through a less crowded series of streets, lined with decrepit habs, darkly lit public houses, and a significant number of depressingly ill kept churches to The God Emperor. At the end of a row of boarded up properties sits a two story Scriptorum made of crumbling grey stone. The stairs leading up to the building's double doors are guarded by a pair of two headed eagle statues carved in simplistic design, but each about two persons tall. One of the Aquilas has lost a wing to the passage of time. 

"*Here we are,*" Severine says meekly, trying best to smile. She was wearing her hood up to hide the bandages on her head, and was looking a little glassy eyed. "*Uh, do you want me to knock on the door? His name is Milo Enko; calls himself Father Milo,*" she says with a shrug.

----------


## rax

"I think that would be appropriate, don't you? After all, you're the one who's spoken to Father Milo before," Hound replies. "You introduce us, and we'll take it from there."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella herself was back into her guilder robes, knowing that it was the better disguise...particularly after she wore her other set of clothing during their "information gathering" mission. 

Following along in the throngs of early-morning crowds, Marcella kept to herself, as always. Her eyes just drifted across the fellow Imperial citizens, wondering if any of them knew how close they were to agents of the Inquisition...

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I guess please see the ooc thread

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine looks anxiously from Hound and the others to the arched double doors. She takes a moment to take a deep breath in and out, before starting to march up the stairs. She stops at the door, checking around for some sort of electric ringer, before grabbing a knocker, and slamming three times, _knock, knock, knock._

The door begins to open.

----------


## bramblefoot

the door creaks open, and a tall bronze-skinned man with an aquiline nose peers outside "how can i help you today?" he says coolly, hard eyes sizing you up behind a pair of pince-nez spectacles. seeing your uniforms, he quickly swings the door wide, saying "guilders? come in, come in! how may i be of asssistance? 

he quickly ushers you all inside, closing and locking the door behind himself. he quickly leads the party through a maze of shelves, stopping at a small table. "tell me, what brings guilders to my humble scriptorium?" he asks intently, sitting down and steepling his fingers. his eyes scan all of you, missing nothing. there is a small ceramic jug on the table and some freshly baked rolls sit in a wicker basket. he absentmindedly munches on a roll and pours some water for everyone

----------


## Bennosuke

Severine begins to follow the Father into the Scriptorum, motioning for the others to follow. "*Father Milo,*" she says calling after the man, "*these are my associates, we were hoping to talk with you. Perhaps you have somewhere private?*"

----------


## bramblefoot

milo nods. "of course" he says, and leads you into a small crypt area beneath the scriptorium. the crypt is a small bare area with a few sarcophagi and a couple chairs. "we're alone as we can be here" he says and waits to hear what they have to say

----------


## dojango

Luis says, "It's a simple ask, padre.  There's a man who is doing business with the xeno.  We needta break into his manse so we can figure out the extent of his operations and who his clients are.  The credit guild doesn't condone this sort of business, ya know?  Any rate, we heard you might have access to the manse's layout, which might be handy when we bust in."

----------


## bramblefoot

milo looks nonplussed "I've seen worse in my time in the spires" he murmurs quietly. "anything else you need? perhaps a large sack and an alibi?" he chuckles then continues. "although i must say, it's awfully rare for coin guilders to break into a spire manse"

----------


## rax

"This man is a _problem_ for the Guild and our job is to solve that problem before the wrong sort of people get involved. It's as simple as that," Hound states matter-of-factly.

----------


## bramblefoot

"of course" milo says. "cogitators are on the far left wall" he scrutinizes hound closely, looking for deception


scrutiny
(1d100)[*37*]

----------


## Bennosuke

However odd the behavior of the Guilders, their uniforms and identification were legitimate. Father Milo cannot detect any form of deception.

----------


## rax

"Alright then, let's see what your cogitators have got," Hound says, stepping over to the machines.

*OOC:* Would Tech Use or Inquiry be more appropriate for digging up the information we're looking for?

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marion followed in behind the rest, naturally suspicious of such a friendly, wealthy-looking fellow with spectacles. 

She let others do the talking while her green eyes took in the scene around her, a little rubber-necked as she peered about, her mind reaching out habitually to wash over the house. 


ooc:

Just doing a standard Sense Presence with only 1xd10 being used to see if there is anyone else in the habitat besides Brother Milo. 

*Sense Presence:* (1d10+5)[*12*]

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl took up a position such that were the outer door to open, he would be behind it, the better to surprise an intruder on their meeting.

----------


## bramblefoot

Milo will strike up a conversation with arl, hoping to bamboozle the feral worlder into revealing information 

"so arl, how do you like the hive here? you dont seem to be from around these parts. if'n you dont mind me asking, where are you from?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Hound follows the Father's direction, stepping past a bench stacked high with dusty books and data slates, and nearly tripping over a bundle of snaking electrical cords that have lay across the walkway. The cogitators themselves look absolutely ancient; a pair of ceiling-high and ornately gilded boxes of durable plastik, connected to each other with a series of cathode tubes and wires. The nearer box contains a glass screen, decorated above with a winged skull, and housing below the screen a keyboard interface. 

Depressing the power sigil, the cogitator thrums to life, the screen filling with neon green sigils, as the two boxes begin to vibrate with the exertion of their existence. Within a few moments Hound has figured out how to work the outdated technology, and begins pecking away at the keyboard as he accesses the stores of its information. The others continue talking. 

(OOC: One degree of success for Hound. You can have one question directly answered.)

While Father Milo attempts to make niceties with his new guests (or perhaps attempts to dig at further information), Marcella pushes her psychic awareness out through the sanctum. The walls of this building are thick, but the Psyker is able to detect a pair of dulled minds, lumbering somewhere in the back of the building; likely a pair of servitors.

----------


## rax

"Our man has himself some impressive accommodation," Hound mutters to the nearest of his companions, keeping his voice low enough so that the cleric can't overhear them. "Attached to the Durchesse spire and with a private entrance to their domain as well. Couldn't find any specifics on security arrangements, but there's what looks like servants' quarters on the first floor, so he's unlikely to be alone. The good news is the walls are thick enough to be sound proof, so any noise we make will probably go unnoticed."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


When she was out of ear-shot of Milo, Marcella returned a few words gently to Rax, her voice barely above a whisper. 

"He's alone. There are two servitors towards the rear of the building. I cannot detect any other signs of life."

----------


## Wyndeward

> Milo will strike up a conversation with arl, hoping to bamboozle the feral worlder into revealing information 
> 
> "so arl, how do you like the hive here? you dont seem to be from around these parts. if'n you dont mind me asking, where are you from?"


"I am from Kesh.  I find the hive to be an interesting hunting ground."

----------


## bramblefoot

milo looks intrigued. "oh? and what do you hunt?"

----------


## rax

> When she was out of ear-shot of Milo, Marcella returned a few words gently to Rax, her voice barely above a whisper. 
> 
> "He's alone. There are two servitors towards the rear of the building. I cannot detect any other signs of life."


 "Duly noted. Are you suggesting he should be eliminated in order to maintain mission security?" Hound whispers back.

----------


## bramblefoot

getting nothing out of arl, milo will wander over to rax and marcella "anything else i can help you gentlemen with?" he says, scanning

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella had a little smile cross her face as if the idea was morbidly amusing to her.

"No, just staying alert to see if he has any friends with him here."

----------


## rax

When Milo approaches, Hound makes sure keep his body between the nosy priest and the screen. "Thank you, but we're doing fine," he replies curtly.

*OOC:* I'm sort of at a loss as to how to bring Milo onto the team. Currently he's just a random contact and there's no reason for us to try and recruit him into our cell. I'm open to any suggestions...

----------


## dojango

*OOC:*  We're the big I, we can draft anyone we want!  Maybe we can use Milo to help disguise us as wandering friars.  We can knock directly on the mansion door asking for donations for missionary work.

----------


## dojango

Luis throws his arm around the priest and says, "Now, brother, you might be wondering what a couple of upstanding citizens like ourselves are doing with this information.  It's a good question, and one that deserves a good answer.  But first I gotta ask you; are you a loyal servant o' the emperor, like us?  Would you be a soldier against corruption?"

----------


## bramblefoot

milo's eyes brighten "with all my heart" he murmurs, making the sign of the aquilla across his chest

----------


## rax

Hound turns away and rolls his eyes in despair at Luis' guilelessness, but holds his peace and waits to see how things turn out. _The cleric can always be disposed of later if necessary,_ he thinks to himself.

----------


## dojango

"Well, we've run into a problem.  We ain't just casing this guy's joint for a simple robbery.  This guy's been doing some real shady ****... of course, he's a banker that goes without sayin... but some of the stuff he's doing ain't right with the emperor.  We need to find out who he's been doing it with, and that means sneaking into his house and looking through his stuff.  If you want to serve the emperor, maybe you'll come help us?  I reckon an upstanding priest like yourself can go out and knock on the front door to ask for money or whatever for the latest mission, and while you're doing that, maybe you can talk your way inside?  I gots the beginning of a plan here..."

The Plan:  Basically the priest knocks on the front door to ask for contributions for the latest missionary work.  He (and maybe one other person) talk their way inside and serve as intel/distraction while the rest of us break in (quietly) and try to find what we're looking for.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo nods "sounds like the start of a plan. what then?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella quietly listened, her eyes flicking back and forth between Luis and this Milo character.

"You keep talking. Buy us enough time to complete our work," she finally speaks with her soft voice.

----------


## dojango

Luis shrugs.  "We'll figure it out as we go along.  Do you have a gun?  Do you know how to use one?  Might come in handy if this guy doesn't respect your station."

----------


## bramblefoot

"Aye, ive got a gun" milo says, rummaging through an old rucksack. "got an old flak vest too" he says, fishing an autopistol out of the side pocket of the rucksack

----------


## Bennosuke

The group depart with their new companion, after Father Milo spends about ten minutes depowering and locking up the scriptorum. On foot, the group begin their trek to the through the dirty and now relatively empty streets of the mid-hive, toward the nearest trans-hive rail station. (As previously mentioned) Sir Drimmle's apartment is located on Spire Corona, only reachable via the Upper Hive. Corona itself is towering monolith of steel and glass; like the largest of skyscrapers in New York City, but large enough to hold the population of Manhattan. The spire is tall enough to pierce the black cloud of soot that hangs over Hive Hapheastein, created by the vast Promethium refineries and manufactorums that make up the industries of the hive. The tallest and most sought after spire in the hive, Corona provides luxurious housing for the wealthiest of nobility and merchants within the entirety of the hive, as well as provides countless numbers of gardens, smoking clubs, and resort-domiciles. 

The rail station is guarded again by uniformed enforcers, though the (falsified) Credit Guilder's identifications, and the Father's allow them to board the far more luxurious train to the upper hive. The car that the group boards is almost half empty, mostly occupied by pages, errand boys and the few business men/women, likely on their way back home to the the upper hive. 

The ride up and around a towering support pillar to the upper hive takes almost an hour and half itself. Then the group is forced to board a second, even more luxurious train to take them from the upper hive into and up Spire Corona. The air in this car is perfectly clean, and cooled by thousands of tiny noiseless fans hanging from the ceiling. 

By the time group exits the high speed rail car that deposits them on Sir Drimmle's hab level, it is nearly evening. The halls of the spire are thirty feet tall, run with massive slabs of alabaster marble, the walls decorated with mosaics and paintings of ancient space battles and glorious military conquests. These halls are mostly empty, though the occasional guard passes by, giving the group a curious look. These guards wear black flak armor with a plume of feathers topping their helmets, but carry antiquated looking rifles and sabers that might be more for show than for practical force. 

The acolytes wind their way through the halls till they reach the gilded locked door or Sir Drimmle's hab. 

*Spoiler: Reminder Quote - Per Dojango*
Show

The Plan: Basically the priest knocks on the front door to ask for contributions for the latest missionary work. He (and maybe one other person) talk their way inside and serve as intel/distraction while the rest of us break in (quietly) and try to find what we're looking for.

----------


## bramblefoot

Milo pops in his comm-bead and adjusts the orthlack loaded with manstopper rounds in his holster. "just to be clear, i'm looking for donations for the dread-pox that has locked down several manufactorms in the mid-hive. I'll buy you as much time as i can, maybe ask for a tour of the gardens or something." he stops and thinks to himself. "should we use code-words if we've been made?"

----------


## dojango

"Just pray to the saints...  We'll come runnin'.  Who do you want to accompany you into the manse?"

----------


## bramblefoot

"i'll take marcella." milo says, flipping up his hood. as they walk up to the doors, he'll impress upon her a need for her to stay silent and let him do the talking 

coming up to the door he'll hit the buzzer/knocker/whatever thing alerts the servitors that they have a visitor. assuming someone answers the door, milo will give the standard ministorum spiel "donations to the dread pox, currently afflicting five manufactorums in the mid-hive, yadda yadda"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl took up a position where he could unobtrusively observe Milo and Marcella, doing his best to blend in with the scenery.

----------


## rax

"Well, Luis? Since this was your plan, shall the rest of us see about using the secret entrance Guilder Jen wrote about?" Hound mutters to Luis. 

*OOC:* I've been working on the assumption this whole time that the secret entrance is an entrance into Drimmle's abode. *Bennosuke*, please correct me if I've misunderstood.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella didn't see anything wrong with accompanying Milo. Indeed, he wouldn't need to convince her much to remain quiet - it was her natural state of affairs!

Plus she was easy on the eyes, so having a lady of such along with him would help put others at ease and grant him further legitimacy. 

Silent and semi-observant as always, Marcella stood just behind Milo's right shoulder.

ooc:

Marcella is using her Sense Presence power: (1D10+5)[*13*]

She can sense all life forms and their locations out to 60 meters, I believe.

----------


## dojango

"Sounds good.  We only need Sir Drimmle alive, right?"

----------


## rax

"Yes, but if we leave a trail of bodies, that's going to increase the chances of the wrong people taking an interest in what we're doing. So lets try to avoid a shootout, eh?" Hound replies.

----------


## Bennosuke

Father Milo takes hold of a bronze ring knocker, held forth from the mouth of a leering skull, and bangs against the door several times. Almost immediately there is the electric hum of electronics and the tick-clicking of clockwork machinery. A green camera lens protrudes from the left eye of the skull, and moves back and forth of near soundless servos to study Milo and Marcella. From a speaker located in the skull's right eye, a robotic voice says, "*This is a private residence. Please state your purpose.*" 

Marcella picks up on the presence of 2-3 people. However, she gets the sense that her psychic awareness is not reaching far enough into the domicile. 

**************************************************  *****

Leaving Milo and Marcella at the door, the other begin to trek around the side of the property, using the blueprints that Hound had gathered to guide them. The side of Drimmle's manse is equally lavishly decorated, all white marble columns and cream brick, papered with a climbing ivy of some local fauna. The four fingered leaves of the ivy range from a burned orange to a bright yellow, to a fiery red. Upon a little bit of investigation, it becomes clear that the a particularly thick patch of the ivy is hiding a rather surreptitious secret entrance. Buried under the leaves is a small electronic security pad, that could perhaps be cracked if someone had the right skill.

----------


## bramblefoot

"i'm looking to collect donations for the dread pox which has currently infected several manfactorums in the mid-hive. every throne helps" milo says, starting a spiel which comes naturally to him as he is used to this stuff. "if we may speak to the master of the house, that would be very helpful"

----------


## rax

> Leaving Milo and Marcella at the door, the other begin to trek around the side of the property, using the blueprints that Hound had gathered to guide them. The side of Drimmle's manse is equally lavishly decorated, all white marble columns and cream brick, papered with a climbing ivy of some local fauna. The four fingered leaves of the ivy range from a burned orange to a bright yellow, to a fiery red. Upon a little bit of investigation, it becomes clear that the a particularly thick patch of the ivy is hiding a rather surreptitious secret entrance. Buried under the leaves is a small electronic security pad, that could perhaps be cracked if someone had the right skill.


 *OOC:* Or someone could try a passcode. See the last sentence of the second paragraph.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bennosuke

> *OOC:* Or someone could try a passcode. See the last sentence of the second paragraph.


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

My bad. You should be good to go. I made that post during a layover in Munich, after 20 hours of stressful travel and very little sleep.


Hound types in the passcode he had previously recovered, and is pleased to hear a click of a bolt sliding back, followed by a whirring of gears as the door opens in to a darkened tunnel. According to their blueprints, this passage should lead to room on the first floor that was likely some form of private study. 

If the acolytes follow the tunnel, they find themselves stopped at a door with no lock. However, on the other side of the door they can hear a man speaking, and Father Milo's reply from a distorted and electronic sounding speaker. 

**************************************************  *




> "i'm looking to collect donations for the dread pox which has currently infected several manfactorums in the mid-hive. every throne helps" milo says, starting a spiel which comes naturally to him as he is used to this stuff. "if we may speak to the master of the house, that would be very helpful"


The man listens intently, but when Milo pauses, he quickly speaks up. "*Wait a second father. Is... is that a Credit Guilder with you?*" the speaker asks, irritation coloring his distorted voice.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"she's my registered banker. holds all my donations. hell, my money has to go somewhere"* milo says coolly. *"i hope i wont have to tell the folks down below that sir drimmle is stingy?"* he waits for a response

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella remains quiet. At the footmans suspicious question and Milo's explanation she offers a pleasant smile and friendly, slow nod of her head.

----------


## rax

"He's distracted," Hound whispers to Luis. "Should we rush him now?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The reply to Father Milo comes back coldly, obstinately. "*Do you know who's door you stand at, sir?*" the voice asks harshly over the speaker.

----------


## dojango

"Aye, let's take him down quiet-like.  Quieter than the last one, at least."  Luis rubs the edge of his axe and waits for the Hound to enter in the passcode, as the mysteries of tech are beyond him.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"why don't you tell me?"* milo replies icily, and awaits an answer

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


It didn't take a psyker to detect the rapidly escalating tension within the air. Breaking her silence, Marions pleasant looks were fostered by the reassuring smile on her face. 

"Gentlemen, please" she spoke with her soft and gentle voice, "our priority is the well-being of those afflicted by a pox - a terrible disease to both suffer from and behold in others...."

----------


## Bennosuke

There is the sound of a gears turning within the skull, and speaker seems to pick up in volume. "*And you would be?*" the voice pauses, just long enough to make clear the speaker's agitation. But before Marcella can reply, the voice says, "*Let me be clear; this is the private manse of Sir Pennifry Drimmle. You are speaking to the lord of the house! I am a Super Nova level member of the Credit Guild itself! YOU come panhandling to YOUR superior for charity?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella blinked somewhat surprised. This had to be the most hostile and spiteful charity collection she'd ever witnessed. 

"Sir, I am an assistant for the collection and retention of provided charitable funds..."

It wasn't a lie.

----------


## rax

"This door unlocked when we entered the passcode outside. Cover your face and let's be off," Hound whispers. Reaching into his robe, he pulls out a neckcloth and ties it around the lower half of his face, then pulls up the hood on his robe. Finally, he draws his revolver and indicates to Luis that he's ready to go.

----------


## dojango

Luis nods and pulls his cloak around his face as well.  "Open the door for the others," he says, and then with axe in hand, he opens the door and charges at Sir Drimmle, shoulder first, trying to check him to the ground so he can be secured.

*Spoiler*
Show

half action move, half action knockdown, so opposed strength test, (1d100)[*25*] v. 57

----------


## rax

Hound surges in behind Luis, sweeping the room with his revolver in case Drimmle has guards with him. As soon as he can tell the room is clear, he looks around for a switch or control panel that would open the front door.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl clears the doorway, his Stub revolver up and his eyes scanning for a hostile target.

----------


## Bennosuke

As the three burst into the room, they find a single man seated at a control panel. He has a pencil thin grey mustache, and a gaunt face. His eyes a such a pale blue that they almost blend into the whites, and his eyes go wide as his face twists with rage and surprise at the intrusion. In one hand holds a microphone, attached to his security console, and in the other he is holding a stub revolver, but by the muzzle. Sir Drimmle is dressed in fine orange robes of silk and wool, with several heavy looking golden chains slung over his neck and shoulders. He rises from his seat as the three crash into the room, quickly dropping the microphone and passing the stub revolver over to his right hand in a steady grip.

----------


## rax

Seeing no one else in the room, Hound brings his revolver to bear on Sir Drimmle and shouts: "Drop your gun!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half Action:* Delay and make a standard attack if Drimmle tries to shoot anyone or looks like he's going for an alarm.
*Half Action:* Standard attack (1d100)[*6*] vs. BS 39 (+10 if at short range (=less than 15m), +30 if at point blank range)
Damage (1d10+3)[*5*], Pen 0

----------


## Bennosuke

Luis charges into the room first, and cuts around the table to shoulder check Sir Drimmle as he begins to rise from his chair. "*What are you...*" he begins to ask with equal parts surprise and outrage, before Luis' impact cuts him off and knocks him clear off of his feet, landing hard on his back. The blow is so hard that Drimmle's weapon goes flying, bouncing off of one of the nearby walls before clattering to the ground; thankfully without discharging. 

(OOC: Luis gets multiple successes, and Drimmle had one of the worst rolls imaginable. Since Luis' SB is 4 he does 0 damage, but does 1 level of fatigue. Since the roll was so successful, I'll count it as a disarm as well. Now technically, since Hound is waiting for Drimmle at the end of the initiative que to move, it is Arl's turn. Can I get input from Rax and Dojango as to how long you want to wait before resolving Arl's turn for Wynde, who I haven't heard from and hasn't logged in since 5/23?)

**************************************************  *********




> Marcella blinked somewhat surprised. This had to be the most hostile and spiteful charity collection she'd ever witnessed.
> 
> "Sir, I am an assistant for the collection and retention of provided charitable funds..."
> 
> It wasn't a lie.


There is a long pause without any reply from the voice on the other end of the speaker. Then all of a sudden, there is a click and distantly Marcella and Drimmle hear the man say, "*What are you...*" before the line cuts again.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl quickly takes up a position between Sir Drimmle and his stub pistol, his eyes looking down the hall for any guards that might have been attracted to the commotion.

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl is able to take position between Drimmle and his weapon before the man is able to get his wits about him and start moving. 

*Spoiler: [email protected]:*
Show

@Wyndeward: Okay, so Alr would still have a half action if you wanted to use it. I rolled initiative for Arl after not hearing from you for a bit. For what it is worth, my roll was better than yours. I'm happy to let you keep my roll if you prefer. 

I'll let Dojango RP out what he says before replying, but I'd say this situation should get a +20-30 modifier since Drimmle is so royally screwed, so I'll be counting his intimidation roll a success. Luis is down to 1/2 FP

@Rax: It looks like Hound will likely not need that attack roll as you pointed out. Since your roll was so solid, I'll let you apply that roll to another purpose, such as your suggested finding a way to open up the door. Up to you if there is another way you want to use it.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Arl quickly takes up a position between Sir Drimmle and his stub pistol, his eyes looking down the hall for any guards that might have been attracted to the commotion.


Arl will maintain an overwatch in the hall, in the event that Sir Drimmle does something suicidally stupid or guards hove into view.

----------


## dojango

Luis quickly pulls his knife out and drops down to where Sir Drimmle is and says, "Boss said to bring you in.  Didn't say anything about you havin' all yer fingers though.  You gonna do anything stupid like shoutin?"

----------


## rax

Seeing that the situation is under control, Hound lets Luis and Arl deal with Drimmle while he looks for a way to let in Marcella and the priest.

*OOC:* I'll use the roll to open the front door.

----------


## Bennosuke

Initially there is a cold defiant look on Drimmle's face once he has his bearings. He rolls to his side and starts to get up till he hears Luis speak, and sees the knife. The man's face loses all color, and his eyes go wide. "*I... uh,*" he stammers, the mask of indignant pride suddenly stripped from his face. Still on his side, Drimmle lifts both hands up to his shoulders in the universal sign of surrender. But then his eyes narrow slightly, and in a hushed voice he asks, "*Who sent you?*"

While this is happening, Hound wanders over to the security control console. Most of the buttons are not clearly labeled, but it still only takes him a half minute to figure out how to deactivate the security system and open up the doors. Hound even overrides the cameras, turning them all off.

**************************************************  ***********************

The glowing light in the green camera lens goes out in the security skull, and the electric humming shuts off. Suddenly the double doors at Drimmle's entrance open inward with a mechanical hiss, and Marcella and Father Milo are offered a silent entrance into the compound.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella



Marcella waited...and waited...and waited...

Her brow furrowed at the unusual question, before the green light went off and the door opened. Then it clicked in her mind what was happening. 

Taking a quick glance around to ensure they weren't being watched, Marcella gestures to Milo to enter, as she parts the door just enough for them both to squeeze in and enter, closing the portal behind them.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo does enter, hand on the orthlack

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl backs up a step and picks up Sir Drimmle's stub revolver, the barest hint of a smile on his face.

----------


## rax

"That is none of your concern," Hound responds coolly to Sir Drimmle once he's finished finessing the security system. "Your only concern is to remain useful to us. Obey orders and answer questions promptly, and you will live. Make trouble and this will be your last night among the living. Understood?"

*OOC:* Hound isn't really the intimidating type, so consider this more an honest statement of intent...while we discuss our next move in the OOC thread.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bennosuke

Father Milo follows his companion Marcella into the mansion of Sir Drimmle. The entryway itself is palatial, large enough to house a fountain the size of a small ground vehicle. Rich blue wallpaper depicting a cloudless sky filled with a magnificent sun line the towering walls, though much of the wallpaper is hidden behind luxurious portraits and lined with small busts and sculptures. The decoration and artwork within the entryway itself would probably be enough to buy an entire hab-block in the midhive. 

But it is not hard to find the security room, following the sound of commotion echoing through the halls, as well as their knowledge of the building from the hard earned blueprints. Within a few moments, Marcella and Father Milo have joined the others. Sir Drimmle scowls at Hound, though there is still terror in the man's eyes. His face hardening back with indignation, he ignores Hound's question and instead replies, "*May I at least stand, or would you prefer I grovel on the floor like a peasant?*" Without waiting for a reply, Sir Drimmle begins to rise, fixing his luxurious robes as he does so.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella closes her eyes for a brief moment as she stretches her senses through the walls and into the surrounding area to search for any other beings in the vicinity...


___________________
OOC:

*Marcella is using her Sense Presence power:* (1D10+5)[*13*]

She knows how many people there are within 60 meters.

----------


## Bennosuke

It takes Marcella only a fast moment to realize there is someone else in this house... nearby... But Marcella has no idea where they are!

----------


## bramblefoot

milo moves forward through the entryway, drawing the orthlack with one hand and keeping it behind his back, as he scans for danger

----------


## dojango

Luis pulls out his pistol, points it at Drimmle's hand and says, "Move a lhandspan and I'll put a hole in your hand. Tie this joker up and gag him."

----------


## Bennosuke

As far as Father Milo can tell, the hallway is empty, and it seems like any and all security systems were shut down by his strange new companions. The only sound or sign of activity, is the commotion coming from the other room where presumably the group was confronting Sir Drimmle.

***********************************************

Father Drimmle stiffens, but makes no attempt to move as Luis commanded, not even raising his hands up to show submission. But the cold scowl remains on his face, showing his disdain for his captors. He stays still, and will not resist if someone does come forward to restrain him.

----------


## rax

Holstering his revolver, Hound pulls out some thin rope and ties Drimmle's hands behind his back. He then cuts a piece of cloth from Drimmle's robes and gags him with it. 

He moves Drimmle's chair to the centre of the room, away from the desk, and motions for Drimmle to sit in it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Drimmle begins to protest noisily when Hound begins cutting up his fine expensive robes, but is quickly stifled when the makeshift gag is inserted. 

(OOC: Note, this will make interrogation hard if he can't talk)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella seemed to zone out the second she entered the room. Her head inclined back and forth slowly before her eyes fluttered back open. 

"There is one other person within the residence," she stated directly to no one in particular.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo nods once. *"we got a straggler somewhere in the residence"* he chirps over comms, moving the orthlack out into the open, and preparing for trouble

----------


## rax

Stepping up to Drimmle, Hound draws his dagger before pulling the gag down so that Drimmle can speak. 

"The lady says there's someone else in the residence. Where are they and who are they?" he asks, pressing the point of his dagger against the muscle of Drimmle's right shoulder. 


*@bramblefoot* 
We're all in the same room. No need for comms yet.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

The man's eyes go wide with confusion at Marcella's words, but when once the gag is down, Drimmle explodes"*What what exactly does she know,*" turning red in the face. He does his best to ignore the dagger being pressed into his shoulder and says, "*Look here! What exactly is it that you want?*"

----------


## bramblefoot

milo sighs. *"where do you need me?"* he murmurs to hound.

----------


## dojango

"We know lotsa things, except why you done double crossed the boss, and what you did with the score. We'll have a long chat about it once we take care of yet friend." Luis pulls out his pistol as well.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*My friend is a servitor!*" he grumbles indignantly, staring Luis down boldly.

----------


## rax

"Excellent. Now, _where_ is the servitor?" Hound asks, his tone firm but slightly bored.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I don't know,*" Sir Drimmle replies with annoyance, "*maybe the kitchen!*"

----------


## rax

"Then that's where you're needed," Hound answers to Milo. "Take someone with you and make sure the servitor won't cause us any trouble. Destroy it if you have to."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"aye aye sir"* Milo says. *"cmon lets go"* he says, gently grabbing marcella by the sleeve, and tugging her along

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella has that semi-zoned out look on her face as she considers Drimmle and keeps her mind alert. 

Then Milo decided to grab her by the sleeve, to which she yanked her arm away and glared at him.

When they entered the hallway and out of Drimmle's sight, Marcella stated quietly and coldly, "Do not touch me again," as they headed towards the kitchen.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo ignores the comment marcella just made *"keep your head on a swivel, and count your shots. the first one to run out usually ends up in the hive morgue"* he comms the group back with drimmle *"shall we set up a check-in time every two minutes? i read about it in a penthrift dreadful"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Before anyone moves to re-gag the Super Nova ranked Credit Guilder he hisses, "*Emperor damn it! What do you mean I've double crossed The Boss? Who are you talking about? What are you talking about! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?*"

**************************************************  ***

Father Milo and Marcella march cautiously down the hallway, passing paintings and flower arrangements. As they go, they pass a luxurious living room, with a couch large enough to seat a family of six, and tables of some wood so dark and lustrous that it must have come from some off world planet. Everything in the room is soft sky blues, dark reds, and gold. 

Before Marcella can reply to the Father, there is the sound of heavy slow footfalls on the marble floors, echoing off the high walls and ceilings. The steps are coming from down the hall and around the corner, slowly approaching.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo has the orthlack out and gripped in two hands. *"wait for it to round the corner, then turn it to scrap"* he whispers to marcella

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

i don't know if i have to declare if the safety is off, but i will do so anyway

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl maintains his watch on the hallway in case anyone from Drimmle's retinue comes down the hall.

----------


## dojango

Luis fixes the gag and then makes a talking motion with his hand.  "I'm glad you like to talk.  It'll be good for you, in the long run.  But we'll get back to you soon," he says.

----------


## Bennosuke

Down the hall, the servitor's footsteps grow closer. It has almost rounded the corner.

(OOC: No need to state the safety is off. However, either try to hide and roll appropriately, or roll initiative for when the servitor rounds the corner please... unless there is something else you wish to do, in which case please state it.)

**************************************************  *****

Drimmle says nothing as the gag is returned, but he does flash Luis a threatening stare. 

(OOC: Feel free to move things forward)

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling initiative

(1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella waited, her body pinned up against the wall. She could hear the mechanical _Thud! Thud! Thud!_ repetition of the lumbering servitor as it drew closer. 

Inhaling, Marcella focused her mind and used the time she had...


ooc:

Before the thing rounds the corner, Marcella is casting 2 Psychic powers:

Distort Vision: (1D10+5)[*15*]

Chameleon: (1D10+5)[*15*]


*Initiative:* (1D10+3)[*5*]

----------


## bramblefoot

milo takes a deep breath and exhales, hands steady on the trigger. he counts the steps until it turns the corner and you hear the muffled cough of the silenced orthlack as it fires six shots

[rolll]1d100[/roll]

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

full-auto burst on the servitor

----------


## Bennosuke

Rounding the corner, the much anticipated servitor appears down a bend in the hallway, about 15 meters away. It is a tall and sleek thing, more mechanical sculpture than flesh-monstrosity. Standing at just over two meters tall, it is of humanoid build, a carapace of shifting black and gold metal plates. It's legs, which make up the majority of its length are long and slender, but bent backwards like a deer's, and also end in cloven hooves of ivory. A polished human skull laced with tubes and wires protrudes from the chestplate, where a human neck would normally sit, and its two arms end in three fingered pincers. A second pair of appendages are sprouted from behind it's back, tubular metal tentacles, each with what appears to be a laspistol augmentation, raised overhead like the tail of a scorpion ready to sting. 

The thing takes no notice of Marcella, turning its two weapon arms towards the Father, with no guard against the Psyker's readied attack.

(OOC: Okay, now Marcella can make the first move).

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marion was basically invisible to the eye when the...thing rounded the corner. 

Marion had always hated Servitors. Not on a personal level, but what they represented. The merging of man and machine...just something inhumane about it that creeped her out. 

Gripping her laspistol in her right hand, Marion reached forward with her mind into the remaining flesh of the Servitor...


ooc:
__________
*Psychic Power: Spasm:* (2D10+5)[*8*][*9*](17)

----------


## rax

"When our comrades return, we're going to have a nice, long chat, and if you want to make it through this night alive, or at least in one piece, you will answer our questions swiftly and honestly," Hound informs Drimmle dispassionately as he runs his thumb along the edge of his dagger.

"As for who you are, you are Sir Pennifry Drimmle, Super Nova of the Service Branch of the Credit Guild. You handle the account of House Durchess. You have twice been investigated by the Guild for improprieties, including one occasion of transferring funds for House Durchess to the off-world encrypted account of an unknown personage. At present, you and your team are serving as go-betweens for Lord Durchess and an Underhive gang calling themselves Clan Sabay. You have provided funds to Clan Sabay so that they could purchase smuggled xenos artifacts for Lord Durchess. That makes you a heretic and a traitor, as well as a liability for the Guild and House Durchess, wouldn't you agree?" Hound asks innocently. 

Fishing the Inquisitorial rosette from his robes, he hangs it round his neck in plain view of Drimmle. "You see, your guilt is already established. All that remains is for us to pass judgement and execute your sentence. However, you do still have some influence over your fate - cooperate fully with our investigation, and you may have a measure of mercy," he finishes with a hard stare at the bound man.

*OOC:* Hound isn't removing Drimmle's gag just yet. The idea here is to soften him up for the interrogation by showing him just how bad his situation is while giving him the impression that there's still room to negotiate.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella reaches out with her mind, flexing her ability to touch and use the Warp.

Completely unaware of the Psyker's presence and with its focus on Father Milo, the servitor's body suddenly seizes up. There is the sound of metal plates suddenly colliding as its arms, legs and ballistic mechandrites all suddenly flex. The servitor's legs collapse out from under it as Marcella bares down with her will, and it shudders and crumples into the fetal position.

But something snaps as Marcella pushes her psychic abilities. The world goes suddenly silent, a white noise drowning out what should the very audible seizure of the servitor. The walls of the hallways seem to bow outward, taking strange angles, the marble surfaces melting and bubbling. Then the silence is broken by the sound of a thousand demons laughing, and the room becomes filled with a thousand staring red eyes, and a thousand blasphemes. Thank The Emperor the phenomenon lasts for only a split second, for the hallucination is filled with horrors that the human mind simply should not comprehend. 

Fortunately, neither Marcella nor Milo's faith is shaken, and are ready for the servitor as it struggles to its hooved feet. One of its ballistic mechandrites reaches forward and aims a shot at Marcella, but thanks to her psychic shielding the beam goes well wide.

**************************************************  **********

Drimmle's eyes remain defiant till Hound retrieves the Inquisitorial Rosette and flashes it before his face. All the color drains from his cheeks, and Ser Drimmle takes several stumbling steps back as if in shock. There is a low moaning noise caught in the man's throat, and muffled by his gag. 

Then something strange, sudden and terrible happens. Just as in the hallways down the way, the world goes suddenly silent, a white noise drowning out any attempted further speech. The walls of the room seem to twist and shudder, taking strange and impossible angles. Then the silence is broken by the sound of a thousand demons laughing, and the room becomes filled with a thousand staring red eyes, and a thousand blasphemes. Thank The Emperor the phenomenon lasts for only a split second, for the hallucination is filled with horrors that the human mind simply should not comprehend. 

(OOC: Everyone here needs to roll WP or take 3 insanity points. You have Marcella to thank for this... a perimeter of 96 meters might be enough to effect the neighbors!  :Small Wink: )

----------


## dojango

As reality twists around them Luis's eyes go wide and he lets out a barbaric war-cry and starts flailing his axe around at the walls of the room, even after things return to... normal?  The way things have always been?  Hard to say.  He puts down his axe and gasps for breath.  "This place is not safe. We should cleanse it with fire and be on our way."

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo exhales and fires six shots. the orthlack coughs as the man-stopper rounds shoot towards the servitor

(1d100)[*85*] tn 44

my dice clearly hate me! or lord tzeentch has spat upon them

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl grimaces and stumbles for a moment as visions of heresy and horror flash before his eyes, only to be started out of it by the resounding report of Milo's Orthlack!

Hearing Luis' suggestion, Arl grimaces.  "This is a unclean place.  Let it burn."

With that, he begins running toward the sound of gunfire.

----------


## Bennosuke

Milo brings his pistol to bare, squeezing the trigger with all his might. Perhaps shaken by the psychic affront, the Father's shots go wide, tearing chunks out of the beautifully decorated wall, and even bringing down a framed painting of some beautiful scenic field, in a flutter of shredded canvas and cracked wood frame. 

(OOC: Now it will be Marcella's turn. Again, my bad)

Arl charges out of the room, and down the hallway. Within moments he finds himself on the other side of the Servitor. 

(OOC: Please roll Initiative. Arl, and anyone else who wants to join him, will be joining in the upcoming round, after Marcella's turn as she is the last to act in this round of combat)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marion blinked away the mental refuse of the Warp that threatened to spill out into the material realm. As a trained psychic, for her the experience was less traumatic than others, jaded as she was to mental 'misfires' so to speak. 

Nonetheless, she blinked and shook her head, before parting her eyes once more. Watching Milo's shot go wild, she decided she had to help herself, as she withdrew her laspistol side arm and took aim while reaching forward once again with her mind.

ooc:
__________


*Half Action:* *Psychic Power: Spasm:* (1D10+5)[*7*] tn 7, so got a 12 (I think, I don't know if it's counting the +5 anymore, it didn't for the last roll post). That's -10 to the Willpower save of the Servitor.

*Half Action: Shoot her laspistol at the servitor:* (1d100)[*66*] vs 48. *Damage:* (1D10+2)[*11*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella reaches out with her mind, attempting to push the Servitor into a series of spasms again. There is an audible and noisy grinding of gears as the Servitor appears to resist, but it does not go down. Marcella's shot from the las pistol also goes wide, the high pitched hiss of the weapon's discharge echoing in the hallway. 

(OOC: Please note that drawing a weapon would be a half action, but I'm going to assume Marcella would have drawn her weapon already... in response to Banana's recent IC post where Marcella is described as drawing her pistol. 

Also @Banana: I see what you mean with the addition function of the roller. It is unclear to me since your recent rolls 7/2 were all clearly effective. This may mean some of your other rolls, including that 9 on the Psychic roll could have been already added to or something. To avoid any confusion, can you just roll the dice, and outside of the forum function add the modifier?)

----------


## rax

Hound smiles coldly at Sir Drimmle's reaction and begins to sheathe his dagger when suddenly the world goes...wrong. Hound stands entranced, his mind filling with glorious blasphemies and impossible truths. _I hear you...I hear you! Speak to me...speak..._ and then the world snaps back to normal.

Hound finds himself staring open-mouthed at Drimmle and Luis, unsure of whether they are real or not, until his training and iron will assert themselves and he snaps out of it.

"Nonsense, we are perfectly safe here," he answers Luis in an irritated tone. "This was not the work of anyone living in this place. It was the witch, pushing her powers too far. We must keep an eye on her from now on - if she starts losing it, then she must be given the Emperor's Peace at once."

----------


## Wyndeward

Rolling initiative...

(1d10+3)[*4*]

Arl levels his pistol and coolly aims at the servitor's back, then fires.

(1d100)[*38*] vs 49(base) + 10 (half action aim).

(1d10+5)[*11*]

Stub pistol + Might Shot

----------


## Bennosuke

Remaining steady on its golden hooved feet, the servitor levels its mechandrite controlled weapon at Father Milo, and snaps off a second shot with a high pitched electronic hiss. 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Alright, with Wyndeward's roll, the new initiative order is: 
Servitor 8
Milo 6
Marcella 5
Arl 4

Arl will keep his attack and damage rolls for his turn.

The Servitor's attack on Father Milo, the combatant it can currently see is rolled as a hit, and will be worth 5 damage, not including Toughness or armor, landing on the torso if not dodged.
Brambe, please roll dodge and go ahead and set up your next turn. 


***********************************************

Sir Drimmle opens his mouth to speak, but all that comes out is a high pitched moan. His eyes are truly wide with terror, and for the first time there is not a hint of smug elitism in his face. "*What... what happened,*" he mutters to no one in particular, perhaps no longer even aware of Hound and the others around him.

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo attempts a dodge, but the las bolt impacts his flak vest, taking no damage

(1d100)[*89*] tn 39

after that, he'll aim and snap off a shot at the servitor

(1d100)[*48*] tn 54

(1d10+4)[*7*] pen 3

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Still encased in the ethereal power of her Chamaeleon and Distort Vision that veritably gauranteed she wouldn't be targeted or hit physically, Marcella continued to do what she was already doing: pulling the trigger.


ooc:

*Dakka dakka with laspistol:* (1d100)[*92*] vs TN 48

*Damage:* (1D10)[*1*]

----------


## rax

> Sir Drimmle opens his mouth to speak, but all that comes out is a high pitched moan. His eyes are truly wide with terror, and for the first time there is not a hint of smug elitism in his face. "*What... what happened,*" he mutters to no one in particular, perhaps no longer even aware of Hound and the others around him.


 Hound steps up to Drimmle and casually slaps him hard across the face. "Listen well, traitor! What you just witnessed is a sliver of the power that Him On Earth gave his earthly life to defend all of us from! Every xenos artefact you deal in and every minor corruption you allow yourself sullies his sacrifice and opens the door to that power breaking through and damning us all. _You brought this on yourself, understand!?_"

"Now, are you ready to throw yourself on the mercy of the God-Emperor and to give a full confession of your sins? Do it, and you may still hope that he will protect your immortal soul from the madness you just saw. Speak!" he roars at the bound man.

*OOC:* This is where Hound's hoping for Drimmle to cry 'hallelujah' and offer to come clean without us having to interrogate him too harshly.  :Small Wink: 

And if he does, the first order of business will be for him to tell us how to shut down the servitor...

----------


## Bennosuke

The Servitor's shot wings Father Milo on his right flank, just below the shoulder. There is the smell of singed robes, and super-heated flak on impact, and the las bolt almost spins him sideways. However, Milo is still able to keep his cool and snap off a shot of his own. The pistol barks and there is the sound of impacted metal as the solid round connects with the gilded exo-skeleton of the servitor. The hit almost takes the servitor's leg out from under it, but it does not go down. 

Marcella takes aim and shoots again, her laspistol shrieking, but the bolt goes wide, singing a streak of black across the perfected wall of the hallway. 

Arl rounds the corner, finding his two companions locked in a gunfight with the steel and gold clad organic automaton. He takes aim and perhaps due to compensating for the kick of his weapon, his shot goes low, though also strikes the servitor in it's right leg. Arl's shot finds the joint of it's armor, entering in dark gap of what should be its knee joint. There is something like the sound of bones snapping, and the Servitor stumbles, hitting hard on its buckled knee. 

(OOC: Milo does 4 wounds, Marcella misses, Arl does 5 wounds. Back to the top of the order)

The servitor pushes itself back to its hooved feet, metal groaning and scraping as it rises. It turns to Arl, now surrounded by three foes. With one ballistic mechandrite trained on Milo and Marcella, the other turns on the Feral Guardsman from Kesh. There is a whine as the muzzle of the las-weapon lights, vomiting a red beam of light at Arl.

(OOC: The Servitor rolls a hit at Arl's head unless Arl succeeds his dodge. The hit is worth 5 wounds)

**************************************************  ********************

Sir Drimmle stumbles from the slap, the look of horror suddenly replaced with one of numb confusion. He opens his mouth as if to speak, but at first, nothing comes out. 

(OOC: Can I get one more Intimidation roll here? You can take it at +20)

----------


## bramblefoot

*"we'd best finish this quickly, as i know what nobility do to interlopers"* father milo barks, aiming and firing again

half action aim, fire

(1d100)[*22*]

(1d10+4)[*9*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Father Milo's shot plunks off of the servitor's left shoulder, knocking it sideways, but still the thing does not go down.

(OOC: 3 more damage taken. *Still waiting on Wyndeward's potential dodge roll*)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Father Milo's shot plunks off of the servitor's left shoulder, knocking it sideways, but still the thing does not go down.
> 
> (OOC: 3 more damage taken. *Still waiting on Wyndeward's potential dodge roll*)


Arl dives for cover as the Servitor takes a shot!

(1d100)[*85*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella's mind reaches forward again to grab at the nervous system of the servitor, given that her own marksmanship left much to be desired...


ooc:

*Spasm:* (1D10)[*9*] + 5 vs TN 7. The silver lining is it's a 14, which means it takes -10 to its Willpower roll.

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl moves to dive for cover, but is too slow. He's not even off his feet as the bolt zips by his face, singing his stubble and leaving his cheek red-hot. 

(OOC: After toughness, Arl takes 2 damage. This drops him down to one final wound... Careful!)

Marcella again reaches out with her psychic power, pushing her will through the Warp and forcing the servitor to surrender. Like turning a key in a lock, she can feel as the servitor succumbs to her forced spasm, arms and legs locking up as it collapses on the ground.

But as Marcella pulls back her will, something from the warp follows. There is a sudden smell of ozone, with only just a moment to register it before the terrible, deafening shriek erupts into reality. The walls of the building seem to shake with the impossible sound. Glass from every picture frame shatters in the hallway. The sound ripples out across everything. The security console where Sir Drimmle and his captors remain shatters as well, shards of glass exploding into the air.

(OOC: Alright EVERYONE, Toughness rolls please or be deafened for two rounds)

----------


## rax

Hound ducks instinctively and covers his ears as the shriek shatters the console nearby. Whether through luck, innate toughness, or the will of the God-Emperor himself, he avoids the worst of the exploding glass and manages to protect his ears well enough that his eardrums remain intact. After a short while, the ringing noise in his ears also begins to fade and he straightens up to take stock of the room and the condition of his allies and Sir Drimmle. 

"Drimmle! Can you hear me?!" he fairly shouts at the man.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella's ears rung in a deafening whine that blocked out all sound. Her face winced up and her eyes closed for a second as she shook her head to try and throw off that mind-numbing drone.

Drawing her laspistol up again and pointing it directly at the servitor, Marcella uttered a single command: "Stay. Down!"

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl felt the burn of the servitor's las-weapon, takes careful aim and fires again!

(1d100)[*83*] vs. 59 (49 base + half action aim)

Arl cursed as his shot went wide!

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo's ears rang like the great church bells of tarsus as he dropped to one knee and howled in agony. getting back up, he took a shot at the servitor

(1d100)[*93*]

(1d10)[*3*] 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

what are the general rules for being deafened?

----------


## Bennosuke

When Hound turns to Ser Drimmle, the man is down on his knees. Shattered glittering fragments of fine glass cover the man's expensive robes. Though he appears unharmed, the man has his hands clasped to his ears, and he has a wide-eyed far off stare. At first he does not respond to Hounds call, he doesn't even seem to notice the man. But after a moment his eyes narrow and he turns to Hound and yells "*WHAT?*" in a way that makes Hound pretty certain he can't here yet. 

But as Hound continues to shout at the man, his hearing begins to return...

**************************************************  *****

After Arl's shot misses, the servitor rises back to its feet. It turns its attention back to Marcella and Father Milo, as the Feral Assassin takes his hit and stumbles to the ground. Still not seeing Marcella clearly, it fires again upon Father Milo. The mechandrite weapon shrieks as it fires a bolt straight at the Father's shoulder. 

(OOC: Bramble, please roll dodge if you wish. The weapon will do 4E, which after Toughness soak would only be 1 damage. And since you rolled WP and T in the OOC thread, I assume those were Milo's attack and damage rolls?)

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo will attempt a backwards combat roll, ancient lessons of dodging flashing through his brain

(1d100)[*79*]

he is too slow and the las bolt scorches across his arm

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Father Milo takes one wound and is down to 13. Assuming your answer to my prior question was yes...)

Father Milo's shot goes way wide of it's intended target, blasting a chunk of marble out of the nearby wall, leaving a cloud of nearly vaporized stone sediment. 




> Drawing her laspistol up again and pointing it directly at the servitor, Marcella uttered a single command: "Stay. Down!"


The servitor seems deaf to Marcella's words, not even twitching its head in her direction. 

(OOC: It is now Marcella's turn I believe)

----------


## bramblefoot

(1d100)[*100*]

(1d10+4)[*6*]

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

actually, no. i thought i needed a wp and toughness, when i only needed toughness

----------


## rax

"Enough of this!" Hound shouts at Drimmle. Grabbing the man, he hauls him to his feet and pushes his revolver into the small of the man's back. "Order your servitor to stand down, NOW!"

----------


## Bennosuke

The noise that Sir Drimmle makes as Hound hoists him to his feet is reminiscent of a dog being kicked in its side by an angered owner. He throws both arms over his head and shouts too loudly, "*Don't hurt me! Don't shoot!*" 

With shaking hands he moves to his computer console to begin shutting down the servitor. 

(OOC: Going to give Marcella and Arl their turn in the combat in case they can finish taking down the servitor... )

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl, realizing the danger, fired another aimed shot at the servitor, hoping to drop it!

*Spoiler: Die Rolls*
Show

(1d100)[*3*] against a 59

Shot 1 = (1d10+5)[*15*] (stub pistol + Mighty Shot)

----------


## Wyndeward

Righteous Fury?

*Spoiler: Die Rolls*
Show

(1d100)[*79*]
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella grimamced a little as that whining remained in her ears, as one of her team-mates went forward to take care of the servitor. 

Seeing that the two were too close together for her to get a clear shot, Marcell shifted to the side a little, taking time to aim her pistol...

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl's weapon thunders, kicking in his grip in a familiar motion. There is a wicked snapping sound as the round connects with the servitor's left arm. The force of the blow spins the automaton around, and rips the limb straight from it's shoulder. Blood showers the hallway in a 180 degree arc as a whining machine noise shrieks from a vox-speaker somewhere behind the servitor's mask. The spectacle lasts for a terrible second or two as the servitor stumbles around, before finally collapsing silent and dead.

***********************************************

Sir Drimmle is furiously typing away at his security console, when his face screws up in something like disgust. He mutters, "*They killed it.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo reloads the orthlack and grimaces as his shoulder complains, but he powers through the motion. *"anyone got a medikit?"* he says, checking over everyone.

----------


## Milana33

:Smile:  сoool))))

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl slumps against the wall and slowly slides down to a seated position as the adrenaline rush recedes, his eyes glassy.

"Didn't think that... *thing* was going to die...  Is anyone else hurt?

----------


## bramblefoot

*"got winged on the shoulder"* father milo murmurs, feeling the burn of the las bolt under his robe

----------


## rax

"It was a servitor. It served its purpose," Hound retorts. "Now, sit down in that chair again and start talking." He rattles off three questions in quick succession.

"What exactly are the xenos artefacts Boss Half Face was buying for you? Who is the seller? Were they intended for Lord Flavian Durchess personally, or another member of his house?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The droning in Marcella's ears diminished as the violence was over. The psyker flinched when the servitor perished, his arm shot off, blood splattering - her eyes closing a bit as she looked away and exhaled. Holstering her pistol, Marcella looked over at the others, a morose resignation on her face at what had to be done.

----------


## Bennosuke

> "It was a servitor. It served its purpose," Hound retorts. "Now, sit down in that chair again and start talking." He rattles off three questions in quick succession.
> 
> "What exactly are the xenos artefacts Boss Half Face was buying for you? Who is the seller? Were they intended for Lord Flavian Durchess personally, or another member of his house?"


The man sits like he is asked, but when Hound starts asking questions, he hisses defiantly, "*I don't know what you are talking about. What did you do to my house? Was that a... a... Witch?*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Almost on cue, the psyker returned to the main room, her pistol long since sheathed and her coat drawn about her front.

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo returns, holstering the orthlack and waiting for hound to make a move on the interrogation

----------


## Bennosuke

Though Hound has not had a chance to reply, there is true terror on Drimmle's face when he catches sight of Marcella. His lips opens and he silently mouths "Witch!".

----------


## rax

"Yes, a _witch_. Sanctioned by the Inquisition to tear your secrets from your mind if you choose not to cooperate. I understand the process is unbearably painful and you will either end up a drooling imbecile or spend the rest of your days in a waking nightmare - until you kill yourself, if you remember how," Hound confirms with studied brutality.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo cracks a rictus grin and makes the finger across the throat gesture

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"If I cannot," Marcella started, her tone even and matter-of-factly, "the Adeptus Astra Telepathica certainly can."

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl struggled to his feet and staggered into the chamber to hear Macella and the Hound's words, his stub pistol held low at his side.

"Is this the heretic we sought?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle's eyes go wider and wider as each acolyte speaks, till it looks like the yellowed balls of jelly might just pop out of their sockets. His face turns pale, betraying the expensive rejuve treatments he'd undergone to make him seem frail and elderly. "*I'm... I'm no heretic,*" he stammers, and now it seems the fear is really on him, "*I swear I'm not.*" He presses both hand together in a motion of pleading or prayer and says, "*I'll tell you everything I know. Please. The Inquisition, oh Emperor protect me!*"

----------


## rax

"Then get on with it! You heard my questions - speak!" Hound commands.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I know nothing of Xenos artifacts,*" Drimmle pleads, "*I swear! I... I just work for Lord Durchess! If you are referring to the trade in the underhive, I don't know what it was that my Lord was purchasing. It was simply my job to supply funds, and sometimes other things... what I believe to be weapons, to Half Face and his Sabay scum. I normally my closest retinue down to manage the transactions... I never went down there myself, but sometimes Half Face would have boxes or crates for Lord Durchess. My people would bring the boxes back from the Underhive, but we were under strict orders never to open or examine anything, and my people are the best, true professional guilders! There was a recent deal that went wrong. Lord Durchess delivered a large sum of money to Half Face... but something went disastrously wrong. My Lord was furious. That's all I know, I swear!*" Drimmle's speech becomes more and more pressured, his face turning red, eyes still bulging as he unloads all of this on the acolytes.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo whispers to hound *"i got a feeling if he squealed this easily, he'll also squeal to lord durchess. best to pop him one in the dome and be done with it, or let the witch work her magic"*

at the mention of lord durchess, milo looks like he swallowed a snake. *"that fat bastard"* he murmurs, hand going involuntarily to his gun. *"he got me exiled to the mid-hive, and all for one minor misunderstanding"*

----------


## rax

"Oh, I think you know a great deal more than you're telling, Sir Drimmle, even though you may not know it yourself. To wit:
- How long has this arrangement been in place?
- How many of these trades has your team participated in so far and how many boxes have they delivered to Lord Durchess?
- How were they delivered? What route did you use and who took them off your hands? Did you deliver them directly to Lord Durchess himself?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The captive shakes his head defensively at Hound's accusation, muttering, "*I hide nothing by intent.*" He dutifully answers Hounds interrogations. "*The arrangement has been going on now for almost five years, planetary,*" he replies to the first question. To the second, "*We have delivered money and crates to the Underhive almost every three to four months for the past few years... though it has never been so consistently scheduled. We returned crates from the underhive far less frequently, maybe about once a year or so... though My Lord was always strongly expectant of these returns.*" To the third question he replies, "*They would take the railway down into the underhive, and return via the same route. I would send my Guilders, but act as their go between with Lord Durchess. Us guilders are allowed passage to and from the Underhive, guaranteed safety, and may act without questioning from the planetary enforcers and the like.*" 

He pauses here, head downcast, shoulders slumped. But before Hound or anyone else can ask a question, Ser Drimmle speaks with all the weight of the world hanging on his words. "*There is one thing. It was only my suspicion... but, well I had always had an inkling that my lord was using Half Face to obtain smuggled goods from off world. Somehow having things dropped into the wastes that surround the Hive, and sending the Sabay to retreive these items, to deliver through us off world.*" Drimmle pauses, stopping to sigh heavily, before adding, "*It is only my... hypothesis, but I give it to you in case it helps.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

It was through Marcella's iron will that she was not revealing her discomfort at the current situation. She wasn't a cruel person, nor one who was particularly prone to violence. The death of the servitor was...graphic and sad, while Drimmle's current terror at his situation and what potentially faced him was likewise unwelcome to the normally gentle psyker. Well, unwelcome personally. She knew that it was a wonderful grease with which they could oil the wheels of their investigation. 

"Despite what you may have heard," Marcella speaks, her voice soft, "the Inquisition can be...merciful, for those who repent by assisting with the apprehension of dangerous, internal enemies of the Imperium."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"is there anything at all you might be forgetting?"* milo rumbles, stalking forward toward drimmle. *"because if you are, I swear the emperor will strike you down"*

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Ooh, a little good cop, bad cop situation here???)

Sir Drimmle looks from Marcella to Father Milo then back to Marcella again. Though his eyes are still filled with terror in the face of the witch, he directs his words to her. Imploringly he says, "*I swear, I am doing the best I can to help. I... I am telling you everything I can.*" But he stops suddenly, as if struck by a thought. He opens his mouth, but it is only after another moment's hesitancy that he finally speaks, "*If I am right, then it was probably one of the several Rogue Traders that Lord Durchesse does business with that was making the off world deliveries... though I don't understand why there could not be a simpler way of doing things. But, if you wanted a likely suspect to start your investigations with, I would start with a scoundrel by the name of Perrus Casmirre! I never understood why The Lord kept such a despicable man as a business partner. But obviously whatever it is they were doing was not legal, and if there was any Rogue Trader I met who was likely to be involved in something below the board, it would be him.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"you got a place of address"* father milo says, stalking around sir drimmle like a cat batting around a mouse.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle narrows his eyes and a hint of the haughty noble returns to his face. "*He's a Rogue Trade,*" he hisses, "*Throne knows where he is right now.*"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella eyed Drimmle for several long seconds. Her countenance was one of impassivity with just the slightest hint of sympathy. 

Soon, she moved to Hound and gently placed her hand against his shoulder. Softly, she drew him back and elevated her face so that she could whisper into his ear - behind her other hand that she brought up to shield her lips of course. 

Marcella offered to Hound a more devious and alternative method of retaining control over Drimmle, so that they could be sure that he wouldn't squeal to his higher up employer once he was out of sight...and would instead become their flipped card.


ooc:
Marcella is basically outlining to Hound her idea that I mentioned in the OOC.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"does he have any associates here we could speak with"* milo says icily, moving to stand behind him

----------


## rax

Hound is briefly annoyed at being drawn away from interrogating Sir Drimmle, but listens to Marcella's suggestion. "That is a _risky_ move. The idea of turning Drimmle into our pawn is a good one, but we have few resources and so lack any actual ability to keep tabs on him. If he panics or finds his nerve again, he may turn on us and we won't know it until Lord Durchess has been able to alter his plans," Hound whispers back. "I don't suppose you have any _actual_ ability to observe or influence him from afar?"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"whatcha want me to do with this one bossman?"* milo asks with a deadpan expression on his face. *"his life is in your hands"*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella pursed her lips.

"Not yet..." she whispered quietly.

"But _he_ doesn't know that."

----------


## rax

Hound mulls over Marcella's suggestion, weighing the pros and cons, before finally making up his mind. "Very well, let's try things your way."

Returning to Sir Drimmle, Hound continues with his interrogation. "We are pleased to see that you are remembering your duty to the Throne, Sir Drimmle. Perhaps there is hope for you yet, but there is more you must do if you seek the Emperor's forgiveness. Firstly - why do you hypothesize that Clan Sabay is leaving the hive to recover smuggled goods?  Secondly, I shall require you to provide exact dates, times and locations when your team provided crates and money to Clan Sabay, and the same information for when Lord Durchess took delivery of goods in return. Thirdly, you will turn over all of your records concerning Lord Durchess' financial records concerning these transactions. If they are in any way encoded, you will also provide us with the means to interpret them correctly. Do this, and there is a chance you will live to see the morning. Is that _clear_, traitor?"

*OOC:* Assuming Sir Drimmle cooperates, my plan is to next inform him that he will be working for us from now on. Does anyone have any suitable talent for knocking people out? I think the easiest way to get him to believe he's been implanted with something is to have him wake up with a newly sutured incision in the neck... (Hound can probably fake that with his Medicae skill)

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle's lips tighten for a moment as he mulls over the first question. He replies, "*It makes the most sense. There are plenty of ways to leave the Hive and enter the wastes, and they're all pretty unguarded. It would be the easiest way to bring things into the Hive if you didn't want people to know. But it's just a hunch.*" 

But he scowls at Hound's second question and shakes his head. "*I can't do that. Those are guild records. If you want, you can use your authority to requisition all of that directly from The Credit Guild, but I am legally obligated not to do that.*" There's nothing haughty or about his reply, and instead Drimmle actually sounds a little apologetic, even if he did say "authority" with a certain hint of sarcasm.

----------


## bramblefoot

Milo walks over to hound, and contemplates his options. *"my family name may be able to help us requisition records from the credit guild"* he takes a breath and continues *"tell them the records are important to the enko family, and they'll fall in line"*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

the enkos are in charge of the military training and production facilities here on the hive, and have a significant pull with both the local arbites and nobility on-planet


this is all for hound and marcella, not for drimmle

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

"Drimmle," Marcella states, her voice still soft and gentle. 

"This is not a request. You have betrayed the Emperor of Mankind and endangered this Hive and its souls within. We _should_ be using our _authority_," she returned his same tone, "to bring you before our superiors. But that is not a path that ends well for you," the witch stated matter-of-factly.

"The only reason we are still talking is because we believe you are an unwitting traitor - one who wants to make amends for his actions. Do not prove otherwise by turning away from the one path of redemption we are offering."

----------


## Bennosuke

The man bristles at this, his shoulder stiffening, his lips pulling back in a grimace. But he swallows his anger and through his teeth says, "*I was only doing my duty, serving the role of my office. As you said, my involvement was... unwitting.*" But putting a defensive arm up between him and the psyker, he says, "*I swear on the throne, if I had the capacity to do as you asked, I would. However... if you are who you claim to be, then YOU have the authority to obtain the files you need, through going through the guild. If you want, I can take you to the guild. If you want, I can take you to the Scions of Accounting. If you want, I can introduce you to Ser Goldwin who leads the office of the Accounting Scions, so you can ask him for the records, BUT I do not have the authority or the capacity to requisition what you want. It is as simple of that.*" As he speaks, Drimmle's words come faster, till by the each one is stumbling over the next, and his face is read, and the cords on his neck are taught and angry.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"give us a missive stating what you just said"* milo intones, hand on the orthlack. *"if you have a seal use it too"*

its obvious father milo trusts this man about as far as he can throw him

----------


## rax

Hound shakes his head at Drimmle's outburst. "Really, Sir Drimmle, you are not thinking very clearly, are you? _Of course_ we have the authority to requisition the information we require, but it's as plain as day that doing so would alert your criminal accomplices - Lord Durchess among them - to the fact that the Inquisition is onto them. So you see, it is not currently in our interests to expose our presence to the world."

"In fact, that gives me an idea," Hound continues, a thoughtful look on his face. "Sir Drimmle! You are a traitor to the Emperor and your actions warrant the death penalty. You say your crimes were committed unwittingly, but a man of your station should know that ignorance is neither an excuse nor a defence!" he barks suddenly at Drimmle.

"_However_, we have indicated that we are prepared to offer leniency if you cooperate fully with us. Since you lack the authority to requisition the files we require outright, you will instead consent to working for us from here on. You will assist us in any and all matters we require, and if you perform your new duties to our satisfaction, you will be spared the punishment you so richly deserve. If you attempt to abscond or to betray the Inquisition in any way, _we will know_ and _you will die a very painful death_," Hound says with a meaningful look at Marcella. 

"It's as simple as that. Accept this one time offer now, or face immediate judgement," he finishes, raising his revolver and pointing it at Drimmle's head.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo gives his best sanatorium gibber he's heard thousands of times when doing last rites to the insane

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle thinks for a long moment and then grins at Hound, his eyes narrowed and rueful. "*Very well,*" he says offering a hand to shake, "*if you can promise me protection, and if I can prove myself useful to The Holy Ordos, then it will be my honor.*" He purses his lips and adds, "*Just please remember that my first responsibility was to The Credit Guild. If I stray too far from my duties and abuse my power, then I may be stripped of my title, making me far less useful to you.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

milo nods once and moves over to drimmle *"that was a good choice"* he says icily and walks off saying *"most noble houses keep a weapons cache. show it to me"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle chuckles at this and replies, "*Despite my upbringing, I am no longer a Noble. I am only a servant of the Credit Guild.*" He grins ruefully at Milo and says, "*Do you intend on robbing me... Father?*" he says the last word mockingly, gesturing to Milo's garb.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"i prefer the term creative acquisition"* milo says coolly. *"what you have could help us. what are the general medical supplies you keep on hand and what could you create suitable excuses for?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

Sir Drimmle waves a hand dismissively at Father Milo and says, "*There is a medikit in the bathroom. Help yourself.*" He looks to the others with expectant exasperation as if to say, 'are we done here'?

----------


## bramblefoot

milo will liberate the medikit and sling it on his webbing. he looks at hound and inclines his head, as if to say _now do i whack him_

----------


## Bennosuke

Father Milo finds himself in one of the more opulent bathrooms he's been in of late. All white marble and bronze fixtures. He finds the medikit in a cabinet of rose wood under the sink, along with a stash of luxurious looking toilet paper.

(OOC: Please update your character sheet)

----------


## bramblefoot

milo will shove a few rolls of tp in a side pocket of his backpack and stalk back out. they'll make good trade goods should they be anywhere near the mid-hive

----------


## rax

"Very well then, welcome to the Inquisition, Sir Drimmle," Hound says. "For your information, before we leave, we will be making our visit here look like a robbery. I now require two things of you: firstly, you will write down the information I requested earlier. Secondly, you will show us the workings of your security system and provide us with all codes and passwords to its functions. If at any time from here on, we find that you have changed any of these codes or passwords, we will assume that you have betrayed us and you will be killed," he continues matter-of-factly.

*OOC:* The information requested earlier was this:



> Secondly, I shall require you to provide exact dates, times and locations when your team provided crates and money to Clan Sabay, and the same information for when Lord Durchess took delivery of goods in return.


The idea behind making our nicking stuff look like a robbery is partly to give Drimmle cover for if he needs to explain looking beat up and having his servitor trashed, but also to suggest to him that we're nicking things in the line of duty. Demanding access to his security system is both to let us make sure we can nick stuff without him suddenly turning on us and to give us a loyalty test as noted above.

Once we're done, my intent is still to knock him out, do a bit of fake surgery, and (new addition) leave him a little note along the lines of "Welcome to the inquisition. We're watching you..." by way of explanation for the surgery.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ser Drimmle grits his teeth at this, and with a scowl says, "*Will it be alright if I get a quill and parchment then?*" Assuming the group allows him... and follows him, he leads the way back to his study where he retrieves a small scroll of parchment. The observant will note that he forgoes his private stationary for unmarked plain parchment. Quill in hand he says, "*This will be from memory, so it's not exact,*" before beginning to scrawl. After a few minutes of contemplation and writing, he hands the parchment over to Hound.

There are seven dates going back over the last four years. He lists estimated sums of money delivered on these trips, as well as when the weapons were delivered to Clan Sabay. There is listed two times when they returned crates for House Durchesse. Absent are times and locations on the paper. Drimmle watches Hound expectantly as he and the others read over the parchment.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo eyes sir drimmle, looking for any tics or twitches, or a bead of sweat rolling down his neck

(1d100)[*91*]


i call for an exorcism of the roller _chants and shakes rattle_

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella watched and had little more to say, though she was not keen on the idea of 'looting' the man. However, she understood that it was necessary to give the illusion of a break-in gone wrong, she personally wouldn't pocket anything. 

Once Drimmle had finished writing his note, Marcella looked at Rax and then at Drimmle. 

She knew what was to come next.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl waited patiently, a dazed look upon his face, his stub pistol still in his right hand, while the others talked.

Seeing Ser Drimmle essentially sign his confession with regard to his activities on behalf of Clan Sabay and Lord Durchess, he looked expectantly at the Hound and Marcella.

----------


## Bennosuke

To Milo's eye there is no discernible tell.

(OOC: So is the group going to trash Drimmle's place and leave now? Kind of seems like the players are waiting for someone to make the first move here?)

----------


## bramblefoot

basically yeh

----------


## rax

Hound takes the parchment from Drimmle and studies it carefully, committing all the information memory. "This will suffice," he acknowledges. "Now, about your security system - what systems are in place and what codes or passwords are needed?"

Noticing the expectant looks of the others, he waits until Drimmle looks away for a moment and then gives an almost imperceptible shake of his head.


*OOC:* Hound already said that he wanted details of Drimmle's security system in my last post.

----------


## Bennosuke

The lines on Ser Drimmle's brows deepen, as does his scowl. He takes a second piece of paper and begins scratching away with his quill. As he writes he says, "*I hope this will suffice. But, if you are planning on destroying my home and giving yourselves free reign of my property, I am going to have to ask that you at least allow me to gather some of my personal belongings; family heirlooms, personal treasures and the like. It would be an unimaginable loss if I allowed you to destroy things such as my great great grandmother's silvers as part of your... cover!*" He pauses, and with the expression as if he had sucked on the most rotten and sour of citrus adds, "*I will of course let you examine my belongings, if you do not trust me.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

milo will wait for rax to decide, before going a-pillaging

----------


## rax

"You needn't fear, Sir Drimmle, we will not be leaving you in penury, but it will be better for your cover if you can honestly say that you weren't a witness to the supposed crime," Hound replies, then gives Milo the nod to knock Drimmle out.

----------


## bramblefoot

Milo clocks him behind the ear, and looks at hound expectantly. *"what now bossman?"* he inquires with a tilt of his head

----------


## rax

"Now? Now you do a quick search for anything of further use in the investigation, as well as items that would be generally useful to the team - weapons, ammo, and such. Grab some valuables while you're at it, but only stuff that's easily transportable and which would be obviously valuable to some low level ganger. No paintings or anything like that," Hound replies. "In the meantime, if you'll hand me that medikit, I shall give Sir Drimmle a little something to remember us by."

"Oh, and when you're searching the place, do make sure to wear gloves. We may not exist in any datastack on this planet, but leaving fingerprints all over the place will help the locals start to build up a profile," he comments.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"aye aye sir"* milo says, snapping on a pair of gloves and moving to do a little creative acquisition

----------


## Bennosuke

Ser Drimmle collapses like a sack of potatoes from the blow. Once he is taken care of, the group get to work searching his home.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 So this will be an opposed Search roll for anyone who is going to look for further information/clues that might be helpful, against a concealment roll goal of 40 (1d100)[*80*]

----------


## bramblefoot

milo moves from room to room, liberating a jeweled bird here, a fine decanter of brandy there. he goes through drimmles library, looking for anything pretty he can pawn off to some hack in the mid-hive, and anything rare he can keep for himself

in the end, he comes out with most of the silverware hastily rubber-banded together, so as not to clink, and all of the pillowy soft toilet paper


11 or less
(1d100)[*73*]

*"cmon marcella, take something"* milo calls, stuffing another volume into his bulging backpack

----------


## rax

Once he's finished his bit of fake surgery, Hound writes a short note for Drimmle before joining the search for valuables. He's especially keen on finding better quality weapons and ammo, dataslates or portable cogitators and the like.

The Note:
_To Sir Pennifry Drimmle - Welcome to the Inquisition! Besides the splitting headache you are no doubt enduring, you will notice a small cut and sutures at the base of your neck. This is because the Inquisition does not operate on trust alone. A device has been inserted into your body which will enable our 'witch' to inflict a quick but very painful death if you are found to have betrayed the trust that has been placed in you. The device is of a design to defeat discovery by any physical examination and any scanning device currently in use within the Imperium. Seeking to confirm its presence will therefore be a waste of time. Serve well and prove yourself worthy of this chance at redemption, and the device will eventually be rendered harmless. Do not seek to find us - we will be in touch when your assistance is needed. 

Praise the Emperor's benevolence!_

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella did not go about 'looting' the premise, as Milo did. She searched and pondered, but as Rax pointed out, she retained her gloves and just looked rather than pocketed. 

ooc:
Search (1d100)[*50*]

----------


## bramblefoot

*"cmon marcella, loosen up a little"* milo calls, rummaging through ser drimmles wine cabinet. *"any self-respecting noble has a bottle of cascadian red around here somewhere"* he pulls out a full and unopened bottle with the stopper still intact *"there it is. they say it tastes like molten fire when it hits your gullet"* he giggles and tucks it in an inside pocket of his robe, tucking the neck of the bottle in with a small loop of cord inside the robe

he moves over to marcella, saying *"life is a banquet, and one day, you'll be sorry you ate oatmeal"* with that, he takes one last loop around the spire apartment and waits for hound

----------


## Bennosuke

Arl comes shuffling back to the room where the group is gathered. With a quizzical grin he says, "Uh, I was trashing the upstairs bedroom guys... and I found a safe. It's pretty heavy, but... I mean, it's probably got something good in it".

----------


## bramblefoot

milo claps excitedly *"who wants to pop it open, that is, if there is anyone capable?"* he looks around the room, gauging interest

----------


## rax

"Safe-cracking is not part of my skill set, I'm afraid," Hound admits.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"anyone got slab charges or a crowbar?"* milo inquires

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

*"life is a banquet, and one day, you'll be sorry you ate oatmeal"* 

Marcella pursed her lips in a disapproving look. 

"I did not stand before and receive a moment of the Emperor's attention to become a common thief. No cheap, ill-begotten trinket will shake my faith in His vision for whatever awaits me."

----------


## bramblefoot

milo shrugs *"your loss"* he murmurs

----------


## Wyndeward

> milo shrugs *"your loss"* he murmurs


Arl listens and looks on with a dazed expression on his face, smelling faintly of burnt flesh from his las wound.

"Marcella is correct, but we need to maintain the appearance of a robbery.

Arl sways unsteady on his feet, then leans against the wall to keep from falling.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"i think arl here needs a patch-up"* milo chirps

----------


## rax

"Yes, yes, no need to be so performative about it," Hound replies with a glance at Arl. 

"Sit on that chair and bite on this. This is going to hurt," he instructs the warrior as he withdraws a number of bladed instruments from the medikit, along with a small bottle of clear liquid and some needle and thread. Then he begins poking and prodding at the laser burns... 

*OOC*
Medicae test (1d100)[*95*] vs. 70 (Int 50, Medikit +20) or 80 (+10 from Foresight if Hound is able to take 10 minutes to study Arl's injuries first)
Success restores 1 Wound, failure by 3 or more DoS and Arl loses 1 Wound.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hound works diligently with the medical kit to patch up Arl's wound. He's able to get some aniseptic on the wound and dress it "alright", but it doesn't leave Arl feeling much better, and within about ten minutes of moving, the bandage is already starting to spot. 

(OOC: Just missed a third degree of failure, so no benefit but no harm. See my OOC post and thank you everyone for your patience)

----------


## bramblefoot

milo examines the lock. *"lemme try to pop this"* he murmurs, breaking out a set of improvised picks and setting to work

(1d100)[*47*] 19 or less

drat

----------


## rax

"Meh, working in such unsanitary conditions was bound to be problematic," Hound comments when he notices the blood stains starting to show on Arl's bandage. "We'd best get you back to the safe house before you bleed out on Drimmle's floor. Let's pack everything up and leave through the back. If anyone asks what's wrong with Arl on the way back, he's drunk as a lord and needs to sleep it off, alright?" he says to the others.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"aye aye sir"* milo says, slinging an arm underneath arl *"cmon old chap"* he says, helping him out the door

----------


## Bennosuke

Finishing their job of "trashing" Drimmle's home, the acolytes depart for their compound in the midhive. Their battle worn appearances (especially Arl's) helps keep onlookers at a wide berth. Though they draw some glances, most Upper Hiver's are too polite to raise more than an eyebrow, and most Mid-Hivers too beaten down to care. 

The trip back is itself timely, and it is late evening by the time the acolytes return. They are greeted by Interrogator Ezekiel, who struts out of from the study, a glass goblet of honey colored amsec in one hand. He is not wearing his carapace breast plate, but his noble livery is still in a fine dark green. He eyes the group as they come in, an already familiar scowl on his face. "*How has your investigation gone?*" he asks, his voice belying his lack of optimism especially when he glances Arl. His cold blue eyes fall on Father Milo and with a sniff says, "*And who is this that you have brought home with you?*"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"father milo enko, at your service"* milo says without missing a beat. *"i take it that you all work for the inquisition?"* he says with suitable deference

----------


## rax

"A new recruit, Interrogator. Father Milo has proven useful to the investigation and shown a willingness to serve, as is to be expected of a sworn servant of Him On Earth," Hound adds by way of introduction.

"The investigation is progressing, but as you know, it is a delicate matter, building a case against a person of such high standing as Lord Durchess. We have successfully interrogated his personal money handler, Sir Pennifry Drimmle. Through fortunate circumstance, he has even agreed to work for us in return for leniency concerning his treasonous actions on behalf of Lord Durchess. We will be contacting him soon again to access Lord Durchess' financial records, with which I hope we will be able to build a paper trail connecting the various actors involved and ultimately showing that _is_ Lord Durchess who has been buying these xenos artefacts and weapons."

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Welcome Father Milo,*" The Interrogator says after Hound's introduction, though he raises an eyebrow at the priest's question about whether or not they were with the Inquisition. Saying nothing, he instead shoots the others a glare while taking a sip of the honey colored amsec. 

In reply to Hound's remark about the progress of the investigation, he says, "*Good, and what will you do in the meantime,*" his eyebrow raising at the wounded before adding, "*other than seeking medical care? Perhaps you have a lead on who is bringing these xenos weapons in?*"

----------


## rax

"Possibly. Sir Drimmle claimed not to know for sure who was bringing the xenos artefacts to Helius, but suggested rather forcefully that we look into a Rogue Trader by the name of Perrus Casmirre. He seemed to feel that this Casmirre is a singularly disreputable sort and therefore a likely candidate," Hound explains. 

"However, part of Drimmle's story doesn't add up. He claims to believe that the artefacts are being landed outside the hive, and that Clan Sabay is exiting the hive to bring them back. However, the latest delivery didn't go down that way. Clan Sabay met the sellers in the underhive, which was where the transaction was interrupted by Clan Tora. Since at least one artefact was recovered at the scene by Clan Raptore, there is also definitive proof that the artefacts were already here when the meeting took place."

"Of course, this may have been a temporary aberration or part of a new delivery method. One line of inquiry that we haven't yet followed up concerns the person Mercutio, whose bolt pistol was recovered by Harl Kander at the site of the meeting. It's possible that this Mercutio is a known associate of Perrus Casmirre, which would corroborate Sir Drimmle's suspicions."

"Oh, and we also had Sir Drimmle document when his team provided crates and money to Clan Sabay, and when Lord Durchess took delivery of goods in return. This trade has been going on for at least four years, in which time crates have been returned to House Durchess twice."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Macella remained quiet as Hound outlined to their handler the case so far. As a psychic, Marcella had no aspirations towards team leadership or a type of authority figure. She was fine playing her role within the group to get a job done. Thus, she made no effort to undermine or took offense at the Hound taking it upon himself to explain to The Interrogator the way a liaison would, as she sat nearby, eyes watching.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Interrogator nods his head with approval (a rare sight), and replies, "*Very good. It seems you might have many areas of continued investigation. I suspect without the right access, it might be hard to look into off-world rogue traders such as this Perrus Casmirre, and whomever Mercutio might be.*" He pauses here to give the acolytes the opportunity and speak up, but assuming there are no other ideas, he says, "*If you would like, this is something I can look into while you pursue other leads. Perhaps you could try to find out from the Sabay if they have had dealings with this Rogue Trader. Even if the leader of the clan is closed mouth, some of his underlings must be stupid enough to spill the beans, or at least less likely to keep their mouth shut under... proper interrogation.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"that sounds interesting"* milo chirps. *"im always willing to interrogate some scum"* he looks willing and eager, despite having eaten a las-bolt a few hours earlier

----------


## rax

"I believe that would be most useful, Interrogator," Hound replies to Ezekiel's offer to look into Perrus Casmirre. "And I suppose another look into the business dealings of Clan Sabay couldn't hurt. However, I must point out that Acolyte Arl is suffering from multiple las-burns and will require extended rest and recuperation before he is able to return his customary combat duties. Can you provide some means of speeding up his recovery?"

----------


## Bennosuke

The annoyed scowl returns to the Interrogator's face. He replies, "*I think seeking official medical attention may endanger this investigation. But if you will spend the energy to find someone who can help... unofficially, I will provide the finances to pay for Arl's care.*" He raises an eyebrow to see if the acolytes feel this is sufficient.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo speaks up *"sefi could help. she used to treat my dueling injuries when i was still a spire nobility."* *"she's a mute, but she's a damn good medic"* he thinks for a second and continues *"last i heard, she was somewhere in the mid-hive, treating factorum injuries and such"*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Characteristically, Marcella remained quiet and listened.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Interrogator raises an eyebrow at Milo's statement. "*Ah mute,*" he says with a smirk creeping on his lips, "*how convenient. Well, if you think she can... keep her mouth shut, I leave it to you then.*" 

He eyes the other acolytes to see if they have any more to say.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"of course interrogator"* milo murmurs, turning to leave

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Very well,*" the Interrogator replies. Then hesitantly and with suspicion creeping into his voice he says, "*And what is it you expect your friend... Sefi will require?*" a hand reaching into one of his robed pockets.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"she takes gelt, same as everyone else"* milo says demurely

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl sketched a bow and hobbled off to his space to await the arrival of the medicae.

----------


## Bennosuke

A frustrated grimace crosses the Interrogator's face and he says hastily, "*I meant how much? You obviously can't bring this Sefi here, and I expect he or she will require payment up front.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"sefi's rate is around 90 thrones"* milo says, sketching an apologetic bow *"i would suggest we take arl to the blackstones rest. It's a small clinic known for their discretion in the mid-hive"*

he sighs and says *"lets hope this goes smoothly"*

----------


## rax

"You're suggesting that your contact will meet us at this establishment?" Hound questioned Milo about "Blackstone's Rest".

----------


## bramblefoot

*"if you cant go to any official site, sometimes you gotta go below-board"* Milo says with a shrug. *"noble born know that more than anything"* 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

yes im suggesting that we take arl to blackstones rest

----------


## Bennosuke

Ezekiel reaches into a pocket of his robe and pulls out a small black crushed velvet purse. He opens the green silk tie, then rummages around for a moment before retrieving and offering up a single coin of silver. Etched in copper circuitry is "100 thrones". He hands the coin over as if it is no major deal. However, he says sternly, "*Take care of this discretely. I don't care how well you trust this Blackstone Rest, or your friend Sefi. Go at night, or when no one else will be there. We need to leave as little a trace of our presence and investigation as possible. This is the way of the Inquisition.*"

(OOC: I count two levels of success on Bramble's roll)

----------


## bramblefoot

milo bobs his head *"of course"* he says demurely.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Interrogator waves a dismissing hand and says, "*Very well then. Unless there is anything else....*"

Assuming the group decide to leave now, it will take about two hours by rail car to reach the part of the midhive where Blackstone Rest is located. This will get the acolytes in when most would be eating or finishing supper, with only a few hours before evening curfew. The neighborhood of the Blackstone Rest, known as The Pall or The Saint's Pall, is one of the less desirable regions of Hive Hapheastein's midhive. Though not plagued with gang violence or the degree of chemical pollutants, it was less well maintained, and constantly shadowed by the smog belched forth from factory chimneys. Though murder might not be an everyday occurrence in The Pall, petty crimes certainly were.

(OOC: Will hold off on updating anyone's character box till I know who is holding the 100 throne piece)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marion nodded and thanked the Interrogator, supplying him with the required decorum befitting a man of his station and as her superior officer.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"nothing else interrogator"* milo chirps

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

im ready to cut to blackstones rest

----------


## Bennosuke

The acolytes prepare for their trip with as much haste as they can, departing the compound to take the railcar across the hive to reach The Pall. 

(OOC:*Please include what gear and garb you are taking with you to The Pall in your next post. If you do not include this I WILL ASSUME YOU ARE TRAVELLING UNARMED AND UNARMORED.*) 

Father Milo guides the group through two train changes at various stations, navigating the network of trainlines till the group find themselves standing on a darkened platform suspended above ground. Planks of wood creak underfoot, while shadows traverse the narrow walkway. A cloud of black smog completely blocks the sun here, making it impossible to tell if the sun has yet set. The only light comes from a series of suspended lanterns, swaying on creaking chains. Though not the freezing conditions of the underhive, the lack of sun leaves this area a good ten degrees colder than the other parts of the midhive. 

No passengers exit with the acolytes, and the platform is near completely empty; though a few desperate looking vagabonds sit huddled together near the descending spiral staircase of wrought iron that exits the platform to the streets below. Suspended maybe thirty feet above the walkway below, the acolytes can peer over and see that few pedestrians are braving the streets below. The rare prole that you do spy moves hastily, eyes darting side to side with hands pushed deep into pockets. 

Father Milo has been here several times. He knows that the quickest route to the Blackstone Rest would be taking a cutway path through side-streets. Though this might get the acolytes to their destination in under twenty minutes, this might be the more dangerous path. Alternatively, traveling across the larger thoroughfares will take a little over a half hour, and depending on how long Sefi needs, might risk the acolytes becoming stuck in The Pall after curfew, with no trains traveling till the next morning.

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo takes his flak vest under his ecclesiarchy robes, along with his orthlack and the autopistol in a cross-draw holster across his chest, along with his throwing knives. the autopistol is held in with a loop of leather around the handle to keep it from falling out, and the knives sit comfortably in the leather bandolier

*"we could take the side streets and be there in under twenty minutes, but its dangerous"* he sighs, rubbing his palms together. *"alternatively, we could take the thoroughfare, but that may risk us being stranded here till morning"*

he looks at marcella, hound and a wounded arl *"i would suggest the side streets, but move quickly and keep a weather eye"*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella wore a large coat over her flak jacket, her laspistol on her hip. No longer needing to wear the cover of the credit guild uniforms (? assumedly), the psyker took the time to peer across the smoke-choked landscape of the lower levels, her bright green eyes contrasting with the washed out browns and soot. 

When the acolytes departed onto the platform, she formed the small circle with the others to discuss their next move. 

"What are the gangs like in the area?" she asked.

"If it's just some creeps with pistols we should be able to scare them off. It's more certain than being stranded here until morning," she said, offering tentative agreement with Milo.

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl cleaned and re-loaded his stub revolver, which he concealed under cloak.

"Going to have to visit the Commissar later... I will need to get a few things as well while we are out and about."

With that, he fell in behind the group, walking carefully, so as not to betray any weakness or injury.

----------


## rax

Hound brought up the rear, his usual flak vest and bracers hidden beneath voluminous Administratum robes, as was his revolver and dagger.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo shrugs apologetically *"never run into any, but i do know its a dog-eat-dog world out there"*

he sighs, and rubs his eyes. *"nothing left to do but beard the bear in his lair"* he murmurs and sets off

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Having been attuned to the situation moments before, Marcella had taken a breather as she stepped aside. Groaning gently, both of her hands were up at her face and rubbing at her nose, eyes winced shut as if she were trying to sooth some dull, aching pain within the centre of her head that she could not get at. 

Eyes closed, swallowing, shaking her head, she forced her eyes open and turned back to the group, exhaling and shaking it off.

----------


## bramblefoot

father milo opts to take the side streets, eyes scanning high and low with practiced precision. his hand is never far away from his gun. assuming nothing happens, he'll do the prearranged knock on the door, and be escorted in

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella followed at the centre of the group, her armored but slender figure the most visibly vulnerable. Her short blonde hair framed her face as she peered around with her warm, brown eyes, her mind instinctively blanketing the surrounding area as she stayed attuned for any danger.

----------


## Bennosuke

The group follow Father Milo down the stairs and out of the train station into the streets below. Rather than taking the main road the passes the station, Milo crosses the street into an alley between two crumbling buildings where it smells like toxic waste and rotting fruit. The alley exits onto a smaller road, one too narrow for anything more than a motorbike, the street so dimly lit that it would likely be dangerous to ride even one of those here. 

Milo follows the road, turning here and there. The group occasionally pass the rare proll, who gazes as they pass from behind rain drenched caps or hooded ponchos, just long enough to make sure that the robed figures are not going to cause trouble. The Father moves swiftly and without hesitation, and the trip to Blackstone Rest takes just over fifteen minutes through The Pall. 

The Blackstone Rest is a squat two story building, its ornate though weathered columns and arched doors marking it as older than most of the structures surrounding it. A small flock of infirm looking vagabonds mill outside and along the terraced stairs that lead to the entrance, where a painted plywood sign reads, "Hot Meal for His Followers". Milo quickly explains that the front of the building functions as a soup kitchen for the poor and infirm in the Pall, and leads the group around to the back of the building, where he knocks on a modern looking rectangular metal door. A flabby man wearing a stained chef's smock answers, a scowl across his bald and unfamiliar face. He glares at Milo and the others and says, "*What do you want?*" 

This was not the man that used to answer back door that led to The Rest's secret infirmary; though now Milo couldn't remember the name or face of the man he had seen before.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo scrutinizes the man, looking for tics and twitches, and looking at his hands for signs of stress or violent intent *"im here to see a medic"* he says, hard grey eyes boring into the flabby mans face. he is close enough to the door to jam his foot in the way should the man shut it in his face


scrutiny
(1d100)[*89*]

intimidate

(1d100)[*53*]

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

jesus, i swear my dice are cursed. either that, or i used all my luck up on tomboys and troublemakers

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Don't know what you are talking about,*" the man says coldly, one bushy eyebrow raising, and from the way he's said it, Milo can't tell if he's lying or not.

(OOC: Happy to see if anyone else wants to make a scrutiny roll here... or let players do what they want)

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The psyker stood in the back of the group, as usual, her large brown eyes looking at the portly fellow who stood between them and this supposed surgeon. The stand-offish disposition was likely a reflex to dissuade any of the more aggressive homeless from trying anything.


ooc:
Evaluate: (1d100)[*99*] vs TN 43.

*Rolls eyes*
Of course.

----------


## Bennosuke

Marcella as well can't tell if the man is bluffing, or if things have just changed since last Milo had been up this way. 

He eyes the group, waiting one last moment for someone to speak up before closing the door on the group.

----------


## bramblefoot

milo says *"im sure a man of your profession could use a generous donation to help the poor?"*

he flashes a 50 gelt coin. *"just let us in, and this can be yours"*

----------


## Bennosuke

The man's eyes go wide, greed showing on his ruddy face as he mulls over the proposition. 

(OOC: Give me a charm test at +35)

----------


## Wyndeward

Arl stands back, watching the exchange between Milo and the man, his hand on the butt of his stub pistol.

*Spoiler: Scrutiny Roll*
Show

(1d100)[*29*]

----------


## bramblefoot

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

got a 34 in the ooc after a reroll

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Father Milo is down to 1/2 FP. Taking 50 thrones from Milo as well; now at 467. Both are updated in the character box. Because Arl is not trained in scrutiny, his perception target is halved, and that is still a failed roll.


Ignoring the glares from the group behind Father Milo, the man's sour grin fades. He grins at Milo, flabby lips pulling back to show rotting teeth. He wipes a meaty hand on his smock before presenting it out for Milo to provide his offering. 

Once the bribe has been received, the man quickly closes his hand in the fist and retracts his arm. Still grinning he raises an eyebrow at Milo and says furtively, "*You're here to see... The Doc?*" He pushes the door open all the way, but doesn't stand out of the way just yet.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"thats correct"*milo says cautiously, waiting for him to elaborate

----------


## Bennosuke

The man nods his head, and says, "*Very well M'lord,*" though there might be a hint of sarcasm in his gruff tone. He pulls the door open and ushers the group inside into a large but filthy kitchen. The group is hit with the stench of overripe onions and a wave of humid heat. Grunts wearing stained smocks similar to the man at the door stoop over benches chopping mountains of onions, their eyes red and streaming with tears as if these hard men were all bawling their eyes out. The rapping sound of knife on cutting board, is met intermittently with the sound of sniffling. Though no one stops to wipe their eyes or step away from their work. At the far side of the kitchen a portly man sits over a massive wrought iron cauldron, large enough to fit two men, stirring a broth of chopped onions with a wooden spoon likely the height of an adult woman. 

No one looks up as the acolytes are led through the kitchen and up a flight of stairs. The group find themselves in a cramped second floor loft, where two rows of gurneys (six in all) are monitored by a pair of women in white robes. Down the hall, a woman with wild brown hair tied back in a bun sits at a desk reviewing rolls of parchment. She is dressed in a factory worker's jump suit, though it is stained nearly all over with spots of what is likely dried blood. She looks up from her work as the group finish ascending the stairs, and rises from her seat. "*Father Milo,*" she says, a hesitant look of concern on her face. She begins to step around her desk, and a look of anger begins to spread on her face.

@Bramle: Why might Sefi be angry with Father Milo?

----------


## bramblefoot

milo moves over to sefi, only to get backhanded across the face. *"easy sefi"* he says, holding a hand to his face. *"what, the father of the noble i killed hired assassins?"* he sighs. *"typical nobility, outsourcing their garbage, and getting others involved"*

he turns to hound saying in a low voice. *"we may have an issue. the noble house my house has beef with may have hired some guns to kill me. what's your call on what we should do?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*He came to the hospital,*" she says through gritted teeth, crossing the room towards the group, "*Not here! The Hospital where I work! Some Throne forsaken bounty hunter came looking for you at MY place of work.*"

Before Hound can reply she brings a heavy palm across Father Milo's face, the slap echoing in the cramped room. "*I don't know what you are doing here, but you better get out, NOW!*" She crosses her arms over her chest. Both of the orderlies have stopped what they are doing to stare at the spectacle. The meaty kitchen hand who had led them up is now casting a hard glare at the group, Milo in particular, his hands opening and closing into fists.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"it's not me here for treatment sefi"* milo says, pointing to arl *"its him. he's got nowhere to turn, and i was hoping you could do him a solid and patch him up"*

*"do this not for me, but for the downtrodden and hopeless"*

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

The Psyker remained her usual quiet self after failing to evaluate Mr Stickyfingers at the door. However, his reception to bribes notwithstanding, this place, as run down as it was, seemed to provide a local good and charitable endeavor. OF all the slimy things she had had to encounter on her first task for the Inquisition, it was a slight reprieve seeing the better side of things.

When Milo copped that open palm slap, Marcella had to suppress a smirk. She remembered the way he had shoved her through a door and ordered her about earlier, so maybe she enjoyed that just a little too much. Not that she showed it, mind you.

----------


## Wyndeward

> *"it's not me here for treatment sefi"* milo says, pointing to arl *"its him. he's got nowhere to turn, and i was hoping you could do him a solid and patch him up"*
> 
> *"do this not for me, but for the downtrodden and hopeless"*


Arl ceased his stoicism, leaning against the wall in obvious physical distress.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sefi's eyes move from the Father to the wounded man, and back again. She is breathing heavy, her face turned the color of a plum, seething as she thinks it over.

(OOC: @*Bramble*: I think a Charm roll at -15 would make sense here. @Wynd: A charm or deceive roll from Arl might help convince Sefi. For every success you can increase Bramble's target by 10. 

Also Wynde, don't forget that you have XP you can spend)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sefi's eyes move from the Father to the wounded man, and back again. She is breathing heavy, her face turned the color of a plum, seething as she thinks it over.
> 
> (OOC: @*Bramble*: I think a Charm roll at -15 would make sense here. @Wynd: A charm or deceive roll from Arl might help convince Sefi. For every success you can increase Bramble's target by 10. 
> 
> Also Wynde, don't forget that you have XP you can spend)


Arl lowers the hood of his cape so that the medicae can see the las-wound to his head.

*Spoiler: OOC: Roll for Charm*
Show



(1d100)[*41*]




(OOC:  For exp, I think Rapid Reload (-100), Security (-100), Security +10 (-100), leaving 50 points outstanding... oh, to have had the Security earlier...  :/)

----------


## rax

Hound watched the to and fro between Sefi and Milo dispassionately, but when the medic slapped the garrulous priest, he allowed himself a tiny smirk. 

"Madam," he then adressed Sefi, "as you can plainly see, our companion is severely injured. The rest of us were unaware of your history with the good Father. Had we known, we would not have darkened your door. However, we are here now, and our companion _is_ in need of proper medical attention. We ask only that you patch up the worst of it and we'll be on our way. I'm sure Father Milo will compensate you handsomely for your time. Isn't that right, Father?"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"but of course"* milo says, flashing a 100 gelt coin

----------


## Bennosuke

Sefi's face remains dark, but her eyes are drawn immediately to the thrones that Father Milo has put forth. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think a bribe like that would give you +30, so with the -15 modifier that would be a +15 modifier, for which I am still awaiting a roll from Bramble I believe

----------


## Bennosuke

Sefi's jaw tightness, the hungry look in her eyes washed away with a tide of anger. "*A hundred and fifty,*" she says, sticking a hand out while raising an eyebrow at Father Milo, "*and you never ever come here again.*"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"fine"* milo sighs, shelling out an additional 50 gelt

----------


## Bennosuke

Sefi reaches her hand out to Father Milo saying, *Fine,* the word clearly sticking in her throat like a warred toad. 

(Ooc: I have updated Milos character box)

Sefi turns her attention to the wounded acolyte. *Lets take a look at you,* she says, her voice heavy with fatigue. She leads Arl over to one of the medical beds and begins asking him about what happened. 

About an hour later, multiple sutures and a lot of medicated dressing, Sefi has her patients decently patched up. Sefi steps back, wiping sweat off her forehead with the back of an arm. *Your friend is gonna need a couple of weeks here to get him fully recovered,* she says. 

(Ooc: Arls toughness bonus is 3 making him heavily wounded. Sefis first aid therefore only should get him 1 wound. I am being nice and letting him recover 2, but this only brings him to 3 wounds. Extended care will expedite his recovery process. Maybe the group want to engage in some downtime rolls during this time, allowing them to get their monthly wages ect, or do you want to skip the medical attention?)

----------


## Wyndeward

> Sefi reaches her hand out to Father Milo saying, *Fine,* the word clearly sticking in her throat like a warred toad. 
> 
> (Ooc: I have updated Milos character box)
> 
> Sefi turns her attention to the wounded acolyte. *Lets take a look at you,* she says, her voice heavy with fatigue. She leads Arl over to one of the medical beds and begins asking him about what happened. 
> 
> About an hour later, multiple sutures and a lot of medicated dressing, Sefi has her patients decently patched up. Sefi steps back, wiping sweat off her forehead with the back of an arm. *Your friend is gonna need a couple of weeks here to get him fully recovered,* she says. 
> 
> (Ooc: Arls toughness bonus is 3 making him heavily wounded. Sefis first aid therefore only should get him 1 wound. I am being nice and letting him recover 2, but this only brings him to 3 wounds. Extended care will expedite his recovery process. Maybe the group want to engage in some downtime rolls during this time, allowing them to get their monthly wages ect, or do you want to skip the medical attention?)


Arl listens attentively as Sefi explains what he should do to speed his healing, then gingerly nods his head in thanks for her assistance.

As the acolytes make their way back to the base of operations, he says "I think we may need to lay up for a bit while we heal...  At least I have to "take it easy for a while..."

----------


## rax

"We shall do what we can, but the investigation cannot be delayed too much. Every moment we aren't gathering evidence is one where the culprits may begin to notice that we're onto them and start covering their tracks," Hound replies. "However, it is possible we can concentrate on investigative techniques that won't require our physical presence for now, or only in low risk environments."

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


On the train-ride back, when the group was alone, Marcella turned and looked at Arl with an unusual focus. 

Reaching up, she withdrew her right-hand glove and reached out for her comrade. 

"Here, I'm going to try something..." she said, drawing her hand closer to press against him.

"It shouldn't hurt. Just stay still..."


ooc:
See OOC, if you trust her or not

----------


## Bennosuke

Though not painful, Marcellas touch is followed by a series of strange sensations. As the warp rushes into Arls body, he can feel his flesh grow warm and crawl not like goosebumps, but as if a thousand fingers were running up and down under the skin. Beads of HOT sweat begins to form all over Arl and for a moment it feels alike all his blood is running backwards as the room grows dark. 

Marcella withdraws her hand, and the phenomenon stop. When Arl looks down, many of his wounds are healed or markedly closer to scarred over. 

(Ooc: I have updated Arls character box. I leave it to the players to decide what the plan is)

----------


## bramblefoot

milo makes the sign of the aquilla as marcella does her work *"lets just say im glad the witch didnt **** up and cause another scream"* he whispers, fingering his pendant

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

i say we let arl take a rest. i would like to skip to payday

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella


Marcella exhaled as she withdrew her hand, apparently having been in a heavily focused concentration as she opened her eyes to behold her restorative work. Smiling at the positive results, she put her glove back on and clapped Arl friendly-like on the shoulder. 

"Take a shot of whiskey and call me in the morning," she joked.

----------


## Wyndeward

> Though not painful, Marcellas touch is followed by a series of strange sensations. As the warp rushes into Arls body, he can feel his flesh grow warm and crawl not like goosebumps, but as if a thousand fingers were running up and down under the skin. Beads of HOT sweat begins to form all over Arl and for a moment it feels alike all his blood is running backwards as the room grows dark. 
> 
> Marcella withdraws her hand, and the phenomenon stop. When Arl looks down, many of his wounds are healed or markedly closer to scarred over. 
> 
> (Ooc: I have updated Arls character box. I leave it to the players to decide what the plan is)


Arl tenses for a moment and then relaxes.  His eyes widen as he gingerly reaches up to touch the las-burn to his head.  He winces for a moment, then seems to collect himself.

After a moment, he smiles almost shyly at Marcella.  "Thank you."

----------


## rax

"Well done," Hound mutters when Marcella displays her new power. "Your powers are growing, I see. Any other abilities we should know about?"

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella breathed softly, deeply, herself recovering from her first use of the powers that had been brewing and manifesting in her psyche. 

Looking up at the taller hound, the Psyker flashed a lopsided, almost goofy little smile. 

"I'm getting there," she answered cryptically, "it's hard to explain...but you'll know it when you see it," that smile again.

----------


## rax

"Just as long as you're not keeping anything to yourself. A team functions best if the capabilities of all its members are well understood," Hound grunted.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marcella

Marcella smiled sheepishly, more shy than anything. 

"I try and use it responsibly."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"responsibility is good"* milo chirps

----------

